# Bargain Books-List all books under 3 bucks here.



## Kevis Hendrickson

This thread was created so you guys can tell everyone about the wonderful books you've written. If you have a Kindle book that is priced at 3 dollars or less (including free), I invite you to post about them here. Enjoy the thread!

~~~
*To keep this thread manageable, and the information in it as current as possible, posts more than two months old are removed. Authors: if your bargain-price run extends beyond that, you can re-post your book if an older post about it has been removed. - Admin*


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

$1.00 and under:

Rogue Hunter: Inquest Soundtrack Companion (non-fiction/reference)

History of the Timelaws (young adult/fantasy)

Eldohr Adventures: Search for the Lost Kingdom (fantasy)

JUNGLE OF DECEIT (suspense/thriller)

Widow's Tale (romantic suspense)

Borrowed Time (romantic suspense)

Indie Army: Guide to Promoting Your Independently Published Book (non-fiction)

Zero Station: A Science Fiction Novella (science fiction)

Raven's Heart (A Tale from the World of Secramore) (fantasy)

Wysard (fantasy)

Lord Brother (fantasy)

Look Away Silence (fiction)

No Irish Need Apply (fiction)

Cutting the Cheese (humor)

Bobby's Trace (horror)

Turning Idolater (mystery)

Surviving an American Gulag (fiction)

Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditional Publisher? (reference)

The Academician - Southern Swallow Book I (historical fiction)

Advantage Disadvantage (suspense)

Barracuda (mystery)

Sudden Death (Deadly Sports Mysteries) (thriller)

PARALLAX (suspense)

VICARIOUS (suspense)

Dreamer: A Novel Of the Silent Empire (science fiction)

City of Rogues (Book I of The Kobalos Trilogy) (fantasy)

The Caliphate (thriller)

Wrong Number (suspense)

Front Page News (suspense)

Gold Star Wife (historical romance)

A Different Tune (historical romance)

A Soldier's Love (historical romance)

A Truck Story (humor)

Three Avenues of Escape (fiction)

Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brother Novel: Roarke (The Fitzgerald Brothers) (supernatural/fantasy)

The Spells of Mrestronias (Tales of Faktranslykfarn and Victor, Wandering Warriors) (fantasy)

PRISONER 392 (thriller)

THE BRANK OF KHOSADAM (supernatural thriller)

A Writer's Journey in Poetry & Prose (nonfiction)

**** Geekian - a short story (humor)

The Colorado Sequence (thriller)

Double Life (young adult/adventure)

Gone, the Day (Novelette) (suspense)

Baling (young adult/mystery)

Timberwolf - A Spooky Short Story (suspense)

Early Morning Trail Ride - A Short Story (fiction)

Three Hidden Chicks - A Bedtime Story (childrens)

A Wild Ride - a bedtime story (childrens)

Making Up Mischief - a children's story (childrens)

Diablo's Return (adventure)

The Misogynist (crime drama)

Waiting For Spring (fiction)

Build My World (romance)

Save Me (romance)

Sever: five tales of horror (suspense)

Dark Side of Io (screenplay) (science fiction)

Learn Me Good (humor)

The Crow and the Unicorn (fable)

Homefront







(literary fiction)

Carol's Aquarium







(literary fiction)

The Birth of the Peacekeepers







(science fiction)

ALONG CAME A DEMON







(paranormal mystery)

The "End of Days" Cycle







(prophecy)

The Enhancer (romantic fantasy)

The Slave of Duty (fantasy)

Healing Touch (romance)

Valentine: Episode 01 (English)







(historical fantasy)

The Gift of Fury (paranormal)

Coombe's Wood







(suspense)

A Peculiar Collection







(horror)

Four Years from Home (mystery)

Forever Mine (The Moreno Brothers) (romance)

Dingo (young adult)

DATING MY VIBRATOR (and other true fiction) (romantic comedy)

Twenty-Five Years Ago Today (mystery)

Serial Quiller (Bad Mojo series) (suspense)

Smoke on the Water (Point Jove series) (suspense)

Stumbling Forward (political humor)

Ain't No Sunshine (historical romance)

The Summoner (The Dominic Grey Novels) (mystery)

Sugar & Spice (mystery)

The Scent of Jade (chic lit)

Of Love and War (fiction)

Only In My Dreams (fiction)

'Til Somebody Loves You, Romantic Comedy Quick-Pick (romantic comedy)

The Crimson-Eyed Dragon (young adult/mystery)

Thanatos Rising (The Memoirs of Harry Chesterton) (fantasy)

The Resurrection of Deacon Shader (fantasy)

True Miracles with Genealogy~Help from Beyond the Veil (new age/spiritual)

The Naked Gardener (romance)

Flight of the Cookie Dough Mansion (childrens fantasy)

Pray for Reign (historical fiction)

Black & White (contemporary romantic suspense)

Feed the Enemy (suspense)

Thunder Valley (Thunder Valley Trilogy) (mystery)

Turned (Book #1 in the Vampire Journals) (paranormal romance)

Missing Child (suspense)

Three Sisters (The Emily Castles Mysteries) (suspense/mystery)

Lonesome Night (suspense/horror)

Till Death (suspense/horror)

Season Of The Harvest (thriller)

Ramblings of a Very Pale Man: Volume One (humor)

Pieces of a Rainbow (humor)

Love and Loyalty (and Other Tales) (humor)

Cutting The Fat (suspense)

Jump (urban fantasy)

The People Traders (suspense)

Tree of Life (Part I) (fantasy)

Sinema: The Northumberland Massacre (suspense)

The Abigail Affair (suspense)

Jaylin's RV Adventure, There's a Pig in the campground? (children)

The Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs (Volume 1) (romantic suspense)

Lingam Massage for World Peace and Salvation (Invisible Man Books Free a Writer Series) (humor)

Mau-mauing the Chakras of the Bakras (Invisible Man Books Free a Writer Series) (humor)

THE MOTH: Book One--Eden's Journey (suspense)

The Masks of Our Fathers (suspense/horror)

The Deadenders (suspense/horror)

Uncommon Magic (fantasy)

Catch a Shooting Star (historical romance)

Ripple Effect (romance)

Envy (romance)

THE TWO MRS. HENDERSONS - A Novella (science fiction)

Hemlock and the Wizard Tower (fantasy)

Cheap Tequila - Mixing Drinks with Magic (fiction)

The Secret Diary of Alice in Wonderland, Age 42 and Three-Quarters (fantasy)

ATLANTIS (science fiction/thriller)

Murder Creek (paranormal romance)

Wallace's Condensed Guide to Marketing Your Business on Twitter (nonfiction)

Wake's Rest (The Plains of Elden) (fantasy)

The Company of Fellows (suspense/mystery)

http://www.amazon.com/Songs-Other-Side-Wall-ebook/dp/B003LN1UBG/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_3 (fiction)

(life razorblades included (short story/poetry collection)

DECADES (romance)

The Last Killiney (The Ravenna Evans Series) (historical romance)

Castles Made of Sand (historical fiction)

Steady Past Your Granny's (humor/satire)

A Walk In The Woods (historical romance)

The Poison of a Smile - Season 1, Episodes 1 & 2 (suspense/horror)

Tribes (young adult)

Formed of Clay: a novella of betrayal in ancient Egypt (historical fiction)

Daughter of the Stone (Gem of the Galaxy) (science fiction)

Hidden Steel (romance)

A Feral Darkness (contemporary fantasy)

Kiss Me, I'm Irish (Time For Love) (paranormal/romance)

The Right b*tch stories (x3!) (fantasy/humor)

The Scoria (fantasy)

Fountane Of (science fiction)

House of Immortal Pleasures (paranormal/romance)

Halloween Fantasies (erotic/romance)

Forester's Manny The Murder With No Body (fiction)

Secrets of Midnight (historical romance)

Wild Angel (historical romance)

The Pagan's Prize (historical romance)

I, Keveny (suspense/horror)

Goners, Volume 2: Left to Die (suspense/horror)

The Beggar's Bowl (fiction)

The Ghost Toucher (suspense/horror)

Immortalis Carpe Noctem (urban/fantasy)

Revelations (christian fiction/inspirational)

Coffee @ 4:00 (romance)

The Mercenary's Price (historical romance)

Soft Target (Soft Target Series) (thriller)

Soft Target II Tank (Soft Target Series) (thriller)

SOFT TARGET III Jerusalem (SOFT TARGET SERIES) (thriller)

The 18th Brigade (Soft Target Series) (thriller)

Blister (Soft Target Series) (thriller)

The Child Taker (Soft Target Series) (thriller)

NINE ANGELS (SOFT TARGET SERIES) (thriller)

Slow Burn (Soft Target Series) (thriller)

The Fall of Ossard (The Ossard Trilogy) (fantasy)

Starcrossed: Perigee - A paranormal romance trilogy (science fiction)

Forever Mine (The Moreno Brothers) (romance)

Beautiful, Naked & Dead (Moses McGuire) (fiction)

The Gorge (An Appalachian Thriller Novel) (suspense/thriller)

Hit or Missus (A Peri Minneopa Mystery) (suspense/mystery)

Heartbeat (romance)

Taken (suspense/mystery)

Redemption (suspense/mystery)

A Dangerous Woman (A Fay Cunningham Mystery-Book 1) (suspense/mystery)

Dangerous Bedfellows (romance)

What Would Erma Do? Confessions of a First-Time Humor Columnist (humor)

Excuse Me, Miss (EMM Series #1) (contemporary fiction)

Modesty (EMM Series #2) (contemporary fiction)

One Quick Kiss: Sexy Short Stories (erotica)

Distracted: A Thriller (suspense/thriller)

Clean Sweep (A Peri Minneopa Mystery) (suspense/mystery)

On the edge of the chair of literature (blog)

The Devolution Chronicles: Passage to Niburu (science fiction)

Life as a Moving Target (poetry)

Pandora's Children Book 4: The Wretched Ones (suspense/horror)

What To Change (science fiction)

A Stop at Stanford (science fiction)

Birth of a Unicorn and Other Stories (fantasy)

Earth (Elemental Series) (fantasy)

Coping Mechanisms (romance)

A Dozen Deadly Roses (suspense/mystery)

Banana (Cat Oars) (literary)

Lifethread: MISTAKE (A short story from the Lifethread Trilogy) (young adult/paranormal romance)

Revenge: A Travis Mays Novel (Mystery/Suspense)

The Strip (The Big Bad Wolf Series) (paranormal/romance)

The Heat (The Big Bad Wolf Series) (paranormal/romance)

The Spell (The Big Bad Wolf Series) (paranormal/romance)

Sam I Am (Book One of the October Trilogy) (paranormal romance)

Hell Bent (mystery/romance)

The Game (paranormal/romance)

The Chosen Soul (paranormal/romance)

Forever Neverland (fantasy)

Redeemer (Syndicate Novels) (paranormal romance)

A Stranger in the Family (Book 1: Bardville Trilogy) (Bardville, Wyoming Trilogy) (contemporary romance)

Emerald (World of Samar) (fantasy)

The Bishop Moves Diagonally (poetry)

Special Delivery (A short story) (romance)

The Curse of Scattershale Gulch, a Mick and Casey Mystery Novelette (western/mystery)

Aelfric - Bloodied Spears (Aelfric Saga) (fantasy)

If you fly with the crows... (fiction)

The Hawk And His Boy (The Tormay Trilogy) (fantasy)

Born to Spy (young adult/adventure)

H.E.R.O. - Rise and Fall (science fiction/superhero)

Jason Willow (young adult/paranormal)

The Pink Room (suspense)

Asterisk: Red Sox 2086 (thriller)

The Ant-Man of Malfen (The Chronicles of the Nameless Dwarf)

Black & White (suspense/thriller)

Ripper's Row (suspense/horror)

HOW TO INDIE-PUBLISH: Tips, Instructions and Inspiration[/url (nonfiction)

[url=http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062QOYVW/?tag=kbpst-20]Words Rule the World, A Collection of Quotations (nonfiction)

Before-You-Indie-Publish Checklist (nonfiction)

Living the Dream Checklist: How to Quit Your (Current) Day Job (nonfiction)

Dutching the Book (historical fiction/drama)

Mythical (urban fantasy)

At the End - a post-apocalyptic novel (young adult/science fiction)

The Bellhound - Four Tales of Modern Magic (fantasy)

The Pit & The Merchant's Legacy (The Chronicles of the White Bull) (fantasy)

Awakening: Dead Forever Book 1 (fantasy)

Powerless: The Synthesis (fantasy)

Cry for the Moon (The Last Werewolf Hunter Series) (young adult/fantasy)

To Capture Love (regency romance)

The Gore Factory (humor/satire)

Making Mina: The Best Revenge (erotica)

Ryder on the Storm - Emerald Seer 1 (urban fantasy)

Whiskey, Mystics, and Men (Emerald Seer Novella) (urban fantasy)

Estelan (urban fantasy)

Evenings, Mornings, Afternoons - A Short Story (fantasy)

The Little Things - A Short Story (fantasy)

A Little Night Music - A Short Story (science fiction)

Kidnapped by Aliens! - A Short Story (science fiction/humor)

Hole in the Wall - A Short Story (science fiction)

The Bard Effect - A Short Story (science fiction)

The Great Zodiac Killer Hoax of 1969 (suspense/thriller)

See No Evil (A Shingle Beach Psychological Thriller, Book One) (Shingle Beach Psychological Thriller Series) (suspense/thriller)


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

$0.00 (FREE books):

Mighty Hammer Down (Legend of Reason Series) (fantasy)

The Hour of the Time (suspense/horror)

To Read or Not to Read (suspense/horror)

THEY (suspense/horror)

Monster in the Mirror - With Bonus Short Stories (suspense/horror)

Steven, Space Stowaway and Rolling Leprechauns for Change (science fiction)

THE GATEWAY (Harbinger of Doom Volume 1) (fantasy)

The Black God's War: A Novella Introducing a new Epic Fantasy (fantasy)

Union of Renegades: The Rys Chronicles Book I (fantasy)

Xenolith (fantasy)

Peregrin (fantasy)

Spirit Thorn (A Tale of Parallel Worlds) (science fiction)

Expelled (suspense/thriller)

The First Completely Electronic Robot and Science Fiction Limerick Book (science fiction)

There's No Place Like Homecoming: A Dorothy Gale Prequel (The New Wizard Of Oz) (romance)

Demon Girl (The Rae Wilder Novels) (young adult/fantasy)

The Blurting Beetles of Baloogo Loogo (Super Monkey Group) (childrens fantasy)

The Roman and the Runaway (young adult)

Hard Creek Bridge: a short story (young adult)

Starfire Angels (Starfire Angels: Dark Angel Chronicles Book 1) (fantasy)

A Turn of Curses (fantasy)

A Guiding Light (Sudden Dearth) (suspense/horror)

Treasure Lost (young adult/adventure)

Fair Price (fantasy)

The Emo Bunny that Should - A Story for Demented Children (humor)

Zachary Zombie and the Lost Boy, A Story for Demented Children (humor)

Test Pilot - A short story (fantasy)

Don't Ever Change - A short story (suspense/horror)

Blue Haired Alien Girlfriend - A short story (science fiction)

Twin Shorts (young adult)

In Her Name: Empire (science fiction)


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

$1.00 and under (continued):


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

The new bargain book thread is up and all ready to go. Everyone's book has been listed and updated. If you don't see your bargain book featured on the list, simply mention it here and I'll make sure to add it. Your readers will thank you for it.


----------



## edmjill

Hi All,

My mystery novel FRISKY BUSINESS is FREE today on Kindle!

Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GUY70VM/ref=cm_sw_r_tw_dp_sc3xub00S1ZXE


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Mystery at Ocean Drive (teen action adventure)

When 17 yr old Jason Hunter sets out to discover the identity of the mystery girl at Ocean Drive he and his friends find themselves caught up in a risky intrigue.

Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong...

Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?

MYSTERY AT OCEAN DRIVE was a runner-up in the Citizen/Pan MacMillan 2010 YA novel award


----------



## Adria Townsend

Home Sweet Stranger
Forced to flee East Germany as a young girl, Ellie Meyer returns after the fall of the Berlin Wall to reclaim her home, only to discover her childhood friend Luther Beck has made a claim of his own. To avoid a lengthy property dispute, they enter into an uneasy agreement to share the house. Even as Ellie's suspicions grow about Luther's role in her troubled past, so too does an underlying attraction. As she uncovers his secrets, she'll find that her heart might be the biggest traitor of all.[http://www.amazon.com/Home-Sweet-Stranger-Adria-Townsend-ebook/dp/B00OV3M460/]


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

The Breadwinners (A Family Saga of Love, Lust and Betrayal)

An epic family saga set in South Africa.

A spurned lover marries for money and ignites a family feud of passion and betrayal that spans three generations.

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to Lucas Connelly his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles, Lucas Connelly, and Miles Davenport their former employer. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six decades and leads us through the successes and failures of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years and the isolation of South Africa.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow Nov 10th & 11th (Veteran's Day) at Amazon 
Surviving an American Gulag
by 
Edward C. Patterson*
​
*18 5-stars out of 21 reviews*​

What readers say:

"Edward Patterson has given us a first-hand look into this obscure place, so hidden in the usual military world. His sufferings and triumphs provide us with a look at a different kind of hero, one that has remained hidden for much of our history, but vital nonetheless." - J. C. Willis

"What strikes me the most about this book is the authenticity. The dialogue sounds like soldiers sound. The personalities are like people I know. The places felt like places I've been. Mr. Patterson paints a picture unlike many other authors I've read." - D. DePew

"Surviving An American Gulag is a poignant and masterfully written story. The characters are well-drawn, the dialogue authentic, and the descriptions put me right into the scene. I would love to see this book made into a movie." - L.C. Evans
=======================================

Welcome to Ft. Gordon, Ga - the Special Training Unit. It's 1967, the height of the Vietnam War and Private Winslow Gibbs has been drafted. He's two-hundred and seventy pounds and a bundle of nerves. He also has issues of a different nature, but in these days before the "Don't Ask, Don't Tell" policy, these are dealt with in the American Gulag, the Army's answer to the problem. What they don't count on are the ones like Private Gibbs, who want to survive it and serve.

Based on the author's own experiences, Surviving an American Gulag is a story that the military would prefer remain a footnote. However, it is a defining moment and should not be lost to posterity.
230 pages 
(also Available as a KindleUnlimited and PrimeMember purchase) 

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Pamela

*Deadly Fun - at Kindle Books & Tips*

price reduced to $.99 for the promotion http://fkbooksandtips.com/2014/11/09/free-discounted-kindle-book-offers-395/



Hope all enjoy,
Pam


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Remembering our Veterans on Veteran's Day
FREE Today and Tomorrow - Nov 11th & 12th at Amazon
[size=18pt]Pacific Crimson - Forget Me Not
[size=12pt]by 
[size=14pt]Edward C. Patterson

Dedicated in Memory of Eugene Sledge*​
​
Pacific Crimson - Forget Me Not is a tribute in verse to the men and women who fought War II in the Pacific. The world owes more than it could ever muster to these defenders of freedom during humankind's deepest, darkest and dire hours - a century rivaling the bleakest days in human history. Still, when the lights went out, the lamps came on. It was the everyday citizen, who suffered, but it was the everyday citizen who lifted the lamps and gave their sweat and lives to assure the world would be free of the more bestial end of tyranny's spectrum.

excerpt: 
============
On the Beach
============
Iwo Jima, February 19, 1945
---------------------------
Fear no more the mortar's blare,
See no more the star shell's flare -
Rest beneath your comrade's prayer
And let the ash become the dust,
Because the battle's ceased
And for you, the war is over.

On this black volcanic ash
Your blood spilled, a stark contrast
To dark and pitch and dismal pall,
Ennobled by your heroes' fall.
As you rest your noble eye
The honey'd promise that you give
To all who now shall pass you by 
Will in the marrow live.

Listen to the pounding surf
That sings your requiem to the shore
And 'though we weep to think of thee,
Your breath is lost upon the sea.
Fear no more the teeming rain,
The heavy load and scarred terrain
For all your cares are set aside
And washed away on Iwo's tide.
---------------------------------------------

126 pages

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow Nov 13th & 14th at Amazon**
No Irish Need Apply
by 
Edward C. Patterson

Teens Do the Darndest Things
17 5-star Reviews

 *​*

Kevin Borden has a secret, and that secret is about to shake the world around him - a tame and suburban world ruled by his widow mother, Sarah and peppered by his study-mate, Louis. Teenagers sometimes do the darndest things, but in Kevin and Louis' case, it's a stroke of wisdom wrapped in fool's gold. In a time not so long ago, in the days of JIM CROW and NO IRISH NEED APPLY signage, the world made it clear to those regarded as the fringe. "Stay away." To those who know no better - or perhaps know best, such lines are only meant to be crossed, or why else would they be drawn.

No Irish Need Apply is dedicated to PFLAG (Parents and Friends of Lesbians and Gays), an organization that has guided many youth across that line into the loving arms of those listening to their hearts; those shattering those hateful Jim Crow signs. Come visit with the Bordens and the Lonnegans as they take that journey across the line.
126 pages

The Book of the Month for June 2009 for the Diversity Reading Group at Booz Allen Hamilton.

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow Nov 15th & 16th at Amazon*

[size=18pt]*Turning Idolater*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*13 5-Stars out of 18 reviews*​
​
What readers say:

"Patterson's prose had a lyrical, almost poetic quality, especially when using references to Moby Dick. At other times, the writing was gritty hustler street-talk, which made for a jarring contrast, but was perfect in the context of the story." - J. Chambers

"Through Patterson's lyrical prose and keen understanding of the human condition, he creates characters so real I felt as if I was reading a memoir. Frequent reference to literary classics and intricate and loving descriptions of priceless book restoration invite the reader into a contemporary equivalent of a Jane Austen novel. Fans of Patterson's work will certainly enjoy Turning Idolater." - T, Fonseca

"Patterson's prose is gorgeous; the descriptions of whales, gulls, a cat and a dog in Provincetown are particular standouts in that regard. His protagonist, Philip, is a sympathetic fellow -- not without his flaws, certainly, which make him human instead of a cardboard caricature. There's more to Philip than meets the eye, which we learn as the tale progresses." - S. E. Cathcart.

"A MASTERPIECE OF LITERATURE." - J.D. Phelps
--------------------------

Philip Flaxen, who strips past his jockstrap on the Internet for manluv.org, acquires a rare gift - a book that transforms his life. With it, he sparks with a famous author, whittles away at a new craft, swims with an odd circle of new acquaintances and is swept up in mayhem. Philip leaves the world of the Porn Nazi and enters the realm of crisp possibilities - great expectations and dark secrets that unravel over deep waters.

Follow this whodunit as Philip Flaxen turns idolater and never looks back - a tale of Internet strippers, back street murders, Provincetown glitz, New York City nightlife and a love story for the ages. If you liked "No Irish Need Apply" and loved "Bobby's Trace," you will absolutely adore "Turning Idolater." Life is filled with serendipity, pleasurable and bracing, but on the fringes and in the heart, life can be a very bloody business.
262 pages

*Edward C. Patterson*

for FB


----------



## Susanne O

*Full Irish -A political suspense thriller set in Boston and Ireland*​
*Now on pre order for $0.99*​
A Dublin reporter is on a mission to find the murderer of an honest politician and close friend. A Boston lawyer is hired to dig up dirt on a conniving Irish competitor.

When the two collide at a famous County Kerry castle and discover their mutual interests, the ensuing game plan is more Pink Panther than Hercule Poirot.

Full Irish marks the return of Paul Forté and his wife, Shannon, and the introduction of Finola McGee. In a sometimes madcap, sometimes dark adventure, Shannon lands a blow against lecherous politicians, McGee shows off her pole dancing prowess, an Anglo-Irish butler turns double-agent, and the zygomatic bone takes disproportionate abuse. But can the trio unravel the web of conspiracy stretching from the back corridors of Leinster House to the polished inner sanctum of the Massachusetts Senate?

Against the backdrop of the windswept west coast of Ireland and the watering holes of Dublin and Boston, Full Irish exposes a rivalry that goes to the very heart of politics.​
​


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Celebrating the Seventh Anniversary of my 1st Published Book
(November 18, 2007)
===================
FREE Today & Tomorrow Nov 17th & 18th 2014 at Amazon*  
*Cutting the Cheese * 
* by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*Come Party with the Boyz!*

​*Luke Oliver has just come out of the closet and confronts a brave new world - a meeting of the Gay and Lesbian Activist Association of New Birch and Sipsboro (GLAABS) - your run of the mill, gay political caucus. Run of the Mill? . . . my @$$. Stepping across the threshold of the Otterson estate exposes Luke to horny and hilarious shenanigans that give the Boys in the Band a run for its money. Who wants whom? Who has whom? Who will win Luke's . . . let's say, attentions?

A self-effacing, comic romp through the Gay hierarchy, Cutting the Cheese is a reality check from the author's provocative coming out experience in a drizzled-pink world; an outrageous ride down the funny bone. Repeat riding is encouraged. It's every one for themself in New Birch's Gay Ghetto. To Hell with Robert's Rules of Order.*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## mariahardin

As a bride, I whispered Elizabeth Barrett Browning's poem from _Sonnets from the Portuguese _to my husband each night as we awaited sleep. "How do I love thee" blessed our nights. The first six lines of prose twined from my heart to his. We learned together to count the ways of our love.

Elizabeth's poem promised, "I shall but love thee better after death." Each night my recitation stopped short of this thought. Only once, did I murmur these words --the day I scattered his ashes.

Writing Can't Stop the Waves allowed me once more to whisper, "How do I love thee?"

A love story and romance with a happily-ever-after glow ... The book is $2.99. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MV5UF9I


----------



## Ashley Hornbaker

"The Bermuda Triangle is a myth, a hoax, where people, planes and ships disappear without a trace... but every myth has its truth.

In the year 2038, after the devastating effects of nuclear fallout, the islands of Bermuda become a testing ground for technologies that can alter the physical fabric of our world. Large corporations control scientific and engineering advancements, and the world teeters on the edge of a private war.

Retired Air Force Pilot Hal Brent awakens in a laboratory at A&H headquarters, a technology advancement corporation, after being rescued from the Atlantic, where two cargo freighters disappeared. Last seen on a flight between Bimini and Miami 26 years prior, his arrival defies logical explanation. Even more surprising, he hasn't aged a day. Brent's sudden resurfacing lands him at the center of a growing, global conspiracy and gives him a reoccurring nightmare that blurs the lines between what is real and imagined.

As secret organizations prepare for war, a rift between our world and another begins to open. Can Brent's echoing nightmares solve one of the world's most notorious mysteries before civilization as we know it is destroyed?"



... My first science fiction novel has been marked to $0.99 indefinitely and the sequel should be released sometime in March next year. =) Thank you for looking!


----------



## Nadine LaForet

*The Crime of Seduction* ~ debut steamy romance by Nadine LaForet

"Heath was definitely more handsome in person than on his profile-if that was even possible. He was vital and flirty and had an incredible level of magnetism she found inescapable. From the second she felt his hand on her shoulder and heard him say her name, she was physically drawn to him in a way she had never experienced before..."

Alex Barton is a hardworking young paralegal in the Emerald County Prosecutor's Office in the fictional Northern California coastal town of Scottsville. Despite her grueling work life, Alex, a single woman in her early thirties with a passionate nature, yearns for a real connection with somebody. As Alex cruises through the personals of the dating site Compatibility.com one night, she lays eyes on the stunningly attractive Heath Valentine, who reaches out to her online.

Their first date is a sizzling one, and Alex is soon head over heels for Heath, an apparently wealthy man who lives in a tastefully designed house. Alex is thoroughly seduced-though her older and wiser friend Mari warns her not to get emotionally involved. Mari knows a slick salesman when she sees one.

In Nadine LaForet's suspense-filled debut erotic romance, hot and steamy sex is interwoven with romantic rejection and doubt. For Heath is too good to be true, and Alex is forced to face the embarrassing consequences of her actions. Through a series of twists, a new man comes on the scene for Alex who will accept her for who she is. But even after seeing the light, can she escape the net that has been woven around her?

7/7 FIVE STAR reviews on Amazon and Barnes and Noble
Available now on Amazon  [URL=http://www.amazon.com/Crime-Seduction-Book-Scottsville-Exposed-ebook/dp/B00PO9VSRQ/ref=sr_1_1]http://www.amazon.com/Crime-Seduction-Book-Scottsville-Exposed-ebook/dp/B00PO9VSRQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1416463484&sr=8-1&keywords=nadine+laforet[/url] for $2.99


----------



## mthorpnz

Get a FREE copy of Ben Brown's Flying Machine, a new young adult novel,
for a limited time at the author's website http://www.freehousestudios.com/​


Blurb
When the first manned spacecraft to Mars disappears and its crew explorer vehicle crashes onto the Brown's wheat farm, what Ben discovers leads him on an adventure that he could never have imagined. He builds a flying machine and flies off to a planet in another universe where he fights giants and tries to free its enslaved people. Then he finds himself fighting to save his own planet. Ultimately, it's a story about a young man's quest for love and redemption for his father's untimely death.

*Amazon Top 100 Reviewer, Grady Harp*
The story is solid, the events are exciting, and the characters make us care. Michael is more visual than written - his style is great... his story is worth the wait.
Grady Harp, November 14, 2014
http://www.amazon.com/review/R2MZRUDZ6LMOD9










http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00P0USSEA
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/490338
https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/23515180-ben-brown-s-flying-machine
Epub ISBN: 978-0-473-30668-7
Kindle ISBN: 978-0-473-30669-4
Publication date: November, 2014
Format: Kindle, epub, pdf
Word count: 36,000
Publisher: Free House Studios Ltd.
website: http://www.freehousestudios.com


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow - Nov 20th & 2st1 at Amazon

The Third Peregrination
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book II of The Jade Owl Legacy series

12 five-star reviews out of 12 reviews

*​*

The world is on the brink, now that the relics flow together again. The new China Hands should have left the Jade Owl in the tomb, to fester silently for another age, but they didn't. Now there is a tapping in the basement and a flowering of new relics, all seeking to move Curator-General Rowden Gray and his crew into the field again to solve the mystery of The Seven Sisters. However, the world has changed since Rowden managed his first task. The new China Hands are sucked into the maelstrom of time, flowing together with the relics, now that the world is at the brink.

Rowden Gray and Nicholas Battle, joined by three new stalwarts in pursuit of the next level in the triad, find a fortress in a mystery deeper than the first warrant, something that compels them to return to China and unravel a more difficult truth - one that challenges them beyond time's membrane. This second book in the Jade Owl Legacy Series pushes the new China Hands to the world's brink - now that the relics flow together again. 
666 pages

The Jade Owl Legacy Series
==========================
The Jade Owl
The Third Peregrination
The Dragon's Pool
The People's Treasure
In the Shadow of Her Hem

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow No 22nd & 23rd at Amazon*

*The Sapphire Astonishment -- A Nick Firestone Mysterys
by
Edward C. Patterson

A Tale of the New and Old China Hands


What Readers say:

"The spirit of the Jade Owl Series next generation!!! With our older friends included!!! An amazimg start of a new series featuring Nicky Firestone and his friends." - ellen

"The Pricilla Queen of the Desert type romp over the Golden Gate Bridge in a convertible 1967 Cadillac was priceless." - S. M. Reaves

"This is a terrific way to fill a day! I purchased this book right after finishing the fifth book of The Jade Owl series. I really enjoyed reading about Nick Firestone along with John and Amy Gray in this new mystery series. I'm lookinf forward to reading the next book about Old Friend Cane." - Nancy.

-------------------------------------------

The last time we encountered Nick Firestone (in The People's Treasure and In the Shadow of Her Hem - Book 4 and 5 of The Jade Owl Legacy) he was a five year old scamp, precocious and filled with the spirit of adventure. Now he's all grow'd up, as Simone DeFleurry would say, and itching for an occupation worthy of the scratch. It's 2025 in San Francisco (post-earthquake of 2020) and things have changed for the adventurer as he wakes up to the sparkle of a rare relic -- a Chinese hat-pin called The Sapphire Astonishment.

This first Nick Firestone mystery will take you on a wild ride through the city by the bay as young Firestone seeks the provenance of the curious hat-pin and its secrets. Many want this prize, including characters familiar to the readers of The Jade Owl Legacy series, but you won't need that story to enjoy this one. So, slip into your eShirts and hold on to your gillifrickers for a ride down the hills of San Francisco into the world of the youngest China Hand. Your GlimmerGlasses will never feel the same.

227 pages
Available also as KindleUnlimited and Prime Member Purchases
*

*[size=14pt]
Edward C. Patterson

*​


----------



## Author Luana Ehrlich

*99¢ Christian Thriller
November 22-27 on Amazon
ONE NIGHT IN TEHRAN:
A Titus Ray Thriller
by Luana Ehrlich*​*








​
[size=18pt]4.9 Stars * * * * * 39 Reviews​​
What Readers Say:

"One Night in Tehran is an excellent read full of action and intrigue with a dash of soul mixed in for good measure. The author takes the reader from the dangers of Iran to the compression chamber that is Washington DC."

"If you are looking for intrigue, both domestic and foreign, and if you enjoy espionage novels then look no further!"
​When he starts searching for answers, an assassin begins his own search--for him!​
One Night in Tehran is the first book in a series of Christian suspense novels featuring CIA intelligence officer, Titus Ray, a recent convert to Christianity following his encounter with a group of Iranian Christians. While being pursued by an assassin, he returns to the States, where he meets a mysterious Iranian couple, who may be connected to the man who's after him. Through a series of events, he arrives in Norman, Oklahoma and becomes involved in a murder, encountering a beautiful, local detective in the process. All the while, he's trying to figure out what it means to be a follower of Christ.

One Night in Tehran is available on Amazon here: http://www.amazon.com/One-Night-Tehran-Titus-Thriller-ebook/dp/B00MKK5HEM/

*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow Nov 24th & Nov 25th at Amazon

The Academician
by 
Edward C. Patterson

Book I of the Southern Swallow (Nan Ya) series
12 4&5-star Reviews*

​
*What readers say:

"The author has done a great job bringing an ancient civilization to life both at a macro and micro level. The characters of the high and mighty as well as the lowly servant appear in flesh and blood." - V. Li

"The Academecian is one of the best books I've read in a long time. It's one of those you want to go on and on - and Mr. Patterson is going to see that it does!" L. Pinord

"Patterson masterfully weaves in the fictional fantastic elements of the Jade Owl and the character of Li K'ai-men during the sweeping changes in China's dynasties centering around the great painter but ineffective Emperor Hui and his family." - T. Fonseca

------------------------------------------------

"A bigger fool the world has never known than I - a coarse fellow with no business to clutch a brush and scribble. I only know the scrawl, because my master took pleasure in teaching me between my chores. Not many men are so cursed . . ." Thus begins the tale of Li K'ai-men as told by his faithful, but mischievous servant, K'u Ko-ling - a tale of 12th Century China, where state service meant a life long journey across a landscape of turmoil and bliss. A tale of sacrifice, love, war and duty - a fragile balance between rituals and passions. An epic commitment between two men to define the indefinable in their own world and time. Here begins the legacy of the Jade Owl and its custodian as he holds true to his warrants.

The Academician is the first of five books in the Southern Swallow (Nan Ya) series, capturing the turbulence of the Sung Dynasty in transition. Spanning the silvery days under the Emperor Hui to the disasters that followed, The Academician is a slice of world events that should never have been forgotten. Still, there are things more important than invasions and empires. The world's fate rests in the warrants of Li K'ai-men, this young scholar from Gui-lin, called master by his faithful servant, but known as Nan Ya to the world.
404 pages.

[size=14pt]The Southern Swallow Series:

The Academician
The Nan Tu
Swan Cloud
The House of Green Waters
Vagrants Hollow

Edward C. Patterson​​*


----------



## H.G. Suren

What if you wake up in an unknown town your memories wiped from your head? What would you do? Where would you go?

With his memories gone, lost in a barren landscape, Jonathan finds his perceived salvation may be the worst nightmare he has ever faced, because once you enter, you can never leave this empty town. Rescuing a young woman in the same predicament, they find a bond between them that makes each want to live, want to be better, but the demons that guard the town make escape impossible.

One way in, no way out. Jonathan and Elizabeth hope to find the secret passage out, but can they survive the monsters that stand in their way? How does good conquer evil when the evil has come from within? What is the ultimate sacrifice that will remove you from your eternal hell?

Amazon Link


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - Nov 27th & 28th at Amazon

The Dragon's Pool
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book III of The Jade Owl Legacy series
6 5-star reviews out of 7 Reviews

*​*

What readers say:

"Patterson weaves a complex and detailed tapestry of families, legend, history, destiny, politics, love interests, and conspiracy all with an international flair including the requisite destinations of San Francisco and China with substantial time also dedicated to Italy." - T. Fonsec

"The end of The Dragon's Pool is one of the most spectacular I have ever read and couldn't have even imagined." - ellen

"The author continues the adventure with as much mystery and excitement and spell binding writing as the other books in the series." - Cathy

A shadow stalks the lanes and streets, from Gui-lin to San Francisco, from Florence to the Dragon's Pool. In its wake, Rowden Gray and his China Hands follow a course to right the wrongs of time. The relic is hidden, but stirs in the soul and archaic rituals long since forgotten, but never lost. Some books are closed. Others are open, giving up their secrets. And in the darkness, ancient terror awaits. A barren field yields up its magic and . . . the comets return to earth.

The Dragon's Pool, the next installment of an adventure like none other, looms across the landscape giving even the stouthearted pause to reflect. The stalwart characters of The Jade Owl and The Third Peregrination are back, and joined by new players and helper bees and . . . yes, villains. It is time for the Tien-xin Rite. It is time to close history's fissure. It is time to complete the prophesy that dwells beneath Her Majesty's hem. It is time to count the teeth that emerge from the Dragon's Pool. 
706 pages

The Jade Owl Legacy Series
==========================
The Jade Owl
The Third Peregrination
The Dragon's Pool
The People's Treasure
In the Shadow of Her Hem

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## J H Bogran

*For a limited time: Treasure Hunt at $2.99
*​







​
The Hunt is on!​
When The Falcon -- a master thief and man of unquestionable honor despite his profession -- gets a cryptic message from Bill Porter, a prisoner who's finishing a twenty-year sentence, he's intrigued.

Twenty years ago, Bill hijacked a plane carrying a fortune in gold, money and jewels. Before he was caught, he stashed his ill-gotten goods where no one would ever find them.

Now, after spending twenty years in prison, Bill is ready to get out and start a new life. But the F.B.I. is watching him and Bill knows, the minute he tries to retrieve his hidden treasure, they'll grab him, send him back to jail and confiscate the goods.

The Falcon agrees to retrieve the money and deliver it to Bill's daughter, Jamie, for a cut.

But, after The Falcon rescues Jamie from lowlife crooks, he acquires a willing and equal partner in his daring deeds. A partner who can match his passions with her own.

With danger dogging their heels, the pair races to Central America where they will have the fight of their lives on their hands.

Get your copy here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LNRX3XK


----------



## camcgroarty

Fantastik...Kindle Countdown Deal ends in 15 hours! Get it for $1.99 today! 4.4 of 5 Stars out of 67 reviews

_*Destiny...Charlie Boone's will be found on a cross country trip with a complete stranger, but why?*_

http://www.amazon.com/Fantastik-C-McGroarty-ebook/dp/B00KSS3SXK/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=8-10&qid=1416451241


----------



## SofiaM

*FREE* The first book in the *Cat Walk Diaries*

_It is sensual romance for adults 18+_

How Goldie becomes involved in the special and secret work at the modeling agency. She's broke, her car is a clunker; she has grad school payments. Can she resist this extremely lucrative position? Could it be too good to be true?



Thanks for looking,
Sofia​


----------



## Walter Spence

*House of Shadows http://www.amazon.com/House-Shadows-Walter-Spence-ebook/dp/B008G373G2/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_i[/urlhttp://www.amazon.com/House-Shadows-Walter-Spence-ebook/dp/B008G373G2/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_i[/url*http://www.amazon.com/House-Shadows-Walter-Spence-ebook/dp/B008G373G2/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_i[/url​

​
*Book One in The Breed Wars series*​
_*4.6 out of 5 stars Review Average*_​*

Befriended as a young teenager by a beautiful and mysterious benefactress, Eugene Evans believes the downward trajectory of his white trash existence has finally been arrested and his life turned around. Then, after he becomes a man, he is confronted by a horrifying and unavoidable choice between two unacceptable options.

But it doesn't stop there.

For once his decision has been made, and the consequences accepted, he finds himself in a new and terrifying reality threatening all that he loves, where his first wrong choice will be his last. . . .

"I was really just blown away..." - Veronica Belmont of The Sword and Laser.

"A breathtaking tale that will keep you guessing." - Bookbub*


----------



## Dani Collins

BLAME THE MISTLETOE 99c Countdown Nov 28-Dec 2, 2014
(Regular price 2.99)

Sexy, snuggly holiday romance on a Montana ranch

http://www.amazon.com/Blame-Mistletoe-Montana-Born-Christmas-ebook/dp/B00NOAZJI6


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - Nov 29th & 30th at Amazon
[size=18pt]The People's Treasure
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book IV of The Jade Owl Legacy series
5 Five-stars out of 6 reviews

*​*

What Readers say:

"I was captured upon reading the first book of series until the very last paragraph of fifth book. I thoroughly enjoyed the Jade Owl series and it is a must read in my opinion." - Nancy

"This is a well written book. It has action, deviousness, mystery and romance. I had to force myself to put it down. I took my time reading it and absorbing everything. At times I felt like I was in China. A very good read." - R. Herrera

"In The People's Treasure Patterson's engaging style and unique voice once more entertains readers with this fantasy series. Weaving together important questions of the human condition - learning to live with loss, doing what feels right versus what might seem logical, putting family first, following a higher calling - along with an epic fantasy involving supernatural relics, this tome moves along quickly holding the readers interest." - T. Fonseca

----------------------------------------
Before the first Emperor conquered the Han peoples and the world came under the sway of Heaven, the villagers of Yu-shui-ch'ien paid homage to the creatures under Mount Li, pledging to keep the ch'i world alive and the feathered-kin's lineage intact. In return, they received a great gift - a treasure that promised them power beyond aspiration. Now the China Hands hear this prophesy from the three women. Now Rowden Gray must gather the relics to redeem the promise - to awake the sleeping and the dead. It is the time for the heroes to seal this pact before the Moon days devour the Earth.

The People's Treasure (Book IV of the Jade Owl Legacy) resuscitates the green hoot bird from its hiding place and sends it on a journey back to its source - a race across three continents. It sets Professor Gray and his China Hand adventurers on the brink - a showdown with their ultimate challenger. The most action-packed installment in the series, The People's Treasure is a full-spectrum tale of those infected by the jade relic. The ageless mysteries are finally revealed and Professor Gray's team must face a grave responsibility when the villagers stir and the feathered-kin awake.

The Jade Owl Legacy Series is a five-book suite well received by both fantasy and history buffs alike. It begins with discovery in The Jade Owl, moves to the paranormal in The Third Peregrination and mysticism in The Dragon's Pool. The People's Treasure is high adventure that delivers fans to the brink of the cataclysm destined for the last installment, In the Shadow of Her Hem. 
644 pages

The Jade Owl Legacy Series
==========================
The Jade Owl
The Third Peregrination
The Dragon's Pool
The People's Treasure
In the Shadow of Her Hem

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Darryl Hughes

Hi guys. My name is Darryl Hughes and I'd like to tell you about my latest work the "Chevalier: The Queen's Mouseketeer" series of fairy tale fantasy adventures for kids and some of my other work. First a little bit about the Chevalier series which is best described as "the Princess Bride meets the Lord of The Rings in a Disney/Pixar film written in Dr. Seuss rhyme starring a mouse":

CHEVALIER THE QUEEN'S MOUSEKETEER: THE HITHER AND YON
Created/written by Darryl Hughes
Artwork by Monique MacNaughton
Pages: 38 pages
Recommended for 4 to 10
Price: $2.99

"Within the kingdom walls was a dreamer,
who's dreams carried him to lands far away.
Where wild imagined heroic flights,
and thrilling sword battles with dark knights,
were the aspirations of a blacksmith mouse named Chevalier..."

A potpourri of the literary influences and artistic styles that inspired it's creation, and based on the exciting romantic fairy tale fantasy adventure online comic for kids of the same name, "Chevalier The Queen's Mouseketeer: The Hither and Yon" is an illustrated book that blends elements of comicbook and storybook, fairy tale and fantasy adventure, that is rendered in stylized graphic illustrations and told in a lyrical prose for young readers. Here is the plot:

In the magical realm of The Hither and Yon the noble kingdoms of The Land Ever After and The Far, Far Away are on the verge of war. A sinister plot is in play. The young Princess Faere of the land of The Shire, betrothed to Prince Charming of the Land Ever After, has been mysteriously kidnapped. And all the evidence of the foul deed points to The Far, Far Away.

With his kingdom on the verge of war with Ever After, Chevalier the mouse (a blacksmith who yearns for adventure and fancies himself a dashing "mouseketeer") vows to find the missing Princess, bring her back in time to stop the war between the kingdoms--And fulfill his destiny.

PREVIEW:

I have included some sample pages of "Chevalier The Queen's Mouseketeer: The Hither and Yon" for your perusal that I think you will enjoy:

Chevalier preview (click image to enlarge):

http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2013/085/a/8/chevalier_preview_by_amberchrome-d5zeq8j.jpg

And book two of the series "Chevalier The Queen's Mouseketeer: For Queen and Country" continues the exciting romantic fairy tale fantasy adventure tale of Chevalier the mouse and his desperate quest to save a kidnapped princess and stop a war between two noble kingdoms that began in "The Hither and Yon":

CHEVALIER THE QUEEN'S MOUSEKETEER: FOR QUEEN AND COUNTRY
Created/written by Darryl Hughes
Artwork by Monique MacNaughton
Pages: 46 pages
Recommended for 4 to 10
Price: $2.99

"Mark me well, oh my Queen,
and of each word do take care.
For of this on my honor,
hand to heart, I do swear.
That before two noble kingdoms do in battle ensnare,
I will return from harms way--The young Princess Faere."

Pledging himself before the High Queen of the Far, Far Away to the task of finding the princess Faere, kidnapped by evil betrayers to the kingdom Ever After in a sinister plot to return the realm of Hither and Yon to it's war-like days, mouseketeer Chevalier and his nephew and squire Tom-Tom begin the long journey of their heroes quest to return the kidnapped princess before she is stolen away by the sea--And stop two noble kingdoms on a collision course to war.

PREVIEW:

I have included some sample pages of "Chevalier The Queen's Mouseketeer: For Queen and Country" for your perusal that I think you will enjoy:

Chevalier preview (click image to enlarge):

http://th07.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/f/2014/013/5/e/chevalier_book_2_preview_by_amberchrome-d723451.jpg

"Chevalier The Queen's Mouseketeer: The Hither and Yon" and "Chevalier The Queen's Mouseketeer: For Queen and Country", the first two books in a four book fairy tale fantasy adventure series for kids by writer/creator Darryl Hughes and artist Monique MacNaughton. It's a fabled fairy tale of enor-mouse proportions.

REVIEWS:

"This book is gorgeous. Set in the magical land of the Hither and Yon and it's equally magical neighbors, Monique MacNaughton's artwork nicely compliments Darryl Hughes' tale of a young mouse who yearns to be a hero and how he gets his start, despite his tiny stature. As becomes obvious by the end, this is but the beginning of a series. Chevalier is going to have all the opportunity for derring do he ever wanted, and maybe even more then he bargained for. I certainly intend to be along for the rest of his adventures." -- Kay Shapero, Ursa Major Awards

"It's polished artwork and timeless storytelling makes this a book that can be enjoyed by young and old readers alike." -- The Drunk Duck Awards 2013

"Beautiful art. I really envy it's wonderful narration. Definitely appeals to all ages." -- The Drunk Duck Awards 2014

"The pictures are adorable...The storyline, rhyming, and pictures are fantastic." - Enigma Bookstore

AWARDS:

WINNER -- The Drunk Duck Award "Best All Ages Comic" 2013

WINNER -- The Drunk Duck Award "Best All Ages Comic" 2014

THE CHEVALIER SERIES ON KINDLE:









"CHEVALIER THE QUEEN'S MOUSEKETEER: THE HITHER AND YON" - BOOK ONE $2.99
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DW3LZY2









"CHEVALIER THE QUEEN'S MOUSEKETEER: FOR QUEEN AND COUNTRY" - BOOK TWO $2.99
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KUCPL8Y

Dee


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow Dec 1st & 2nd at Amazon*
*The Road to Grafenwoehr*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

_*For the GRIMM in all of us*_
*11 Five-stars out of Fourteen Reviews*

​

What Readers say:

"The Road to Grafenwöhr is trip worth taking" - J. Hepple

"Fairy tale fiction galore!" - Chris

"An Enjoyable Fantasy on More Than One Level" - R. F. Molton

"The Road to Great Writing." - D. Taylor

"One of my favorite Patterson Novels." T. Fonseca.

-------------------------------------------------------------------PFC Quincy Summerson begins his military adventure in 1968 in Bavaria realizing that his presence stirs the paradigm - the thin line between twilight and night. His hyperactive imagination gets the better of him, and soon the world enlists him for a predestined purpose - to travel on the road to Grafenwoehr, where the wood is alive with myth and folk lore.

Set in a tense Cold War atmosphere during both the invasion of Czechoslovakia and the Vietnam call to arms, The Road to Grafenwoehr is one man's emotional journey to square nature's justice with humankind's disregard for it. It's a summons for a least likely and reluctant champion. But those called to service rarely choose where they serve. They just answer it, ripening to their purpose. For Quincy Summerson, a hero's life is not his choice, but can he ignore the call? Can he stay off the road once the twilight snares him?
374 pages

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## gsekonda

Check out my book 'Product Photography for eBay and Beyond' - only $2.99 and selling everyday!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00P38DVOG


----------



## Ron Collins

> This morning's numbers:
> 
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,988 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> 
> #1 in Kindle Store > Books > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy
> #29 in Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Coming of Age
> #30 in Kindle Store > Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,986 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> 
> #17 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > Two hours or more (65-100 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy
> #23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy
> #28 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy


_Saga of the God-Touched Mage Volume 1_
Available for $.99 now:​







Amazon (US)
Amazon (UK)

(also available in print)​
---

This is Volume 1 of a serial told in eight novellas that are due to be published bi-weekly. Volume 2, _Trail of the Torean_ is also available now. Volume 3 will be published in mid-December ...

Ron Collins is an award-winning author of science fiction and fantasy, and has contributed numerous stories to publications such as _Marion Zimmer Bradley's FANTASY Magazine_, _Dragon Magazine_, and Mercedes Lackey's _Flights of Fantasy_ and Valdemar anthologies. His science fiction has appeared in _Analog_, _Asimov's_, and _Nature_, among others.

Full Official Announcement on Ron's Website

---



_Saga of the God-Touched Mage, Vol 1_

_A mage's apprentice._
_Sorcerers on the hunt._
_Unnatural magic of devastating power._​
Garrick is a mage's apprentice, soon to be a full-fledged sorcerer. The course of his life is clear--he will be an apprentice, a mage, and then a superior. But a tragic accident finds him wielding a god-like power over life and death, and as rumors of mage war grow stronger around him, he learns his future is not fated to be as simple as he dreamed. _Glamour of the God-Touched_ follows Garrick as he discovers the forces behind his new magic. The lessons he learns and how he deals with them will threaten the very nature of who he is.

_"A riveting tale of magic, death, destiny, and power."_

_- David B. Coe/D.B. Jackson_
_Author of the Thieftaker Chronicles_​


----------



## jdrew

*New Release Now 99 cents*​*Scifi action-suspense novel*​Reggie Foxworth, brilliant bio-chemist, has spent the last fifteen years working on a top secret project to enhance paranormal brain function. With success in sight, the project is being cancelled. Knowing his career and future are about to be terminated and with nothing to lose, Reggie takes the mind expanding drug himself before they can destroy it.
Initially, the physical consequences are not evident but as time passes Reggie finds out just how powerful the mind can be. More like magic than science, Reggie discovers that he can do impossible things. These strange powers don't go unnoticed and soon every government on Earth is out to steal the secret and eliminate Reggie as a threat, including his own. They send assassins, turn his friends against him, alienate his girlfriend, try anything to stop Reggie. How can he escape, end the attacks and find a way to win back the love of his life? 
​
And in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00PG072T6


----------



## athena nicols

Great thread. Would like to add mine. "On the wings of Eros" 
http://www.amazon.com/On-Wings-Eros-ebook/dp/B00D2JRTRI


----------



## belindaf

All the books in my signature are under $3. "Cure" is FREE. Fatal Reaction is an Amazon Top 100 medical thriller only $2.99. I have YA horror (4.6 stars for "Better Left Buried" if you liked "Ouija") and "The Missing Year" is my newest release and one of only two of my titles available with KU.


----------



## catbry

December 4-6, 2014 - 99-cent sale for MILLER'S CREEK COLLECTION 1 (Christian Fiction) regularly priced at $4.99; a 3-novels-in-1 bundle, with all books rated at 4.5 stars or higher on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Millers-Creek-Collection-Books-Novels-ebook/dp/B00OYZ3K7C/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1417642660&sr=1-1&keywords=Miller%27s+Creek+Collection


----------



## jdrew

*99 cent sale*​*Girls Gone Great - a great gift for daughters & granddaughters*​Girls Gone Great is a collection of magical tales written for girls ages two to ten. These fable-like stories were inspired by real girls, girls taking a magical journey of self-discovery where doing the right thing turns into something great. When you believe in yourself and have confidence to face obstacles, then any girl has the ability to "go great" and surprise herself just like the heroines in these stories.

​
And in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GVHUEWK


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow Dec 4th & 5th at Amazon
*

[size=18pt]*Belmundus*
*an Epic Fantasy*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*Book I of the Farn Trilogy*​
​
*What Readers say:

"This is quite the epic and the world building is substantial with its characters, politics, geography, animals, language, and so on."

"Paterson has created a complete world for Harris to explore, including unusual flora and fauna, complex relations between the Farnian races, and languages that can sound strange to our ears but that, with repeated use, become almost as recognizable as our own."

"I rarely give anything 5 stars as there is something special which I need to find in a book before I will give it that rating. This is one of those books where I found the something special. I loved the theme of this book and was very sorry when it ended."

-----------------------------------------------

Belmundus is the first book of The Farn Trilogy, an adventure into the realms of high society and tyranny -- a place were the native cultures have been displaced by an elite force of magicians and a conqueror's brutal hand. Harris Cartwright has been drawn into elite society, but soon discovers his sympathies for the underdog as he searches for an exit and his true-self. Along the way, he makes indelible friendships and encounters . . . love.

702 pages*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## nitareeny

*THE SYRIAN VIRGIN BY ZACK LOVE*

On sale through December 5th (and will go up to its regular price of $2.99 thereafter)

Amazon(.com): http://tinyurl.com/TheSyrianVirgin
Amazon (UK): http://tinyurl.com/TheSyrianVirgin-UK

Anissa is traumatized by the most brutal conflict of the 21st Century: the Syrian Civil War. In 2012, Islamists in Homs terrorize her Christian community and destroy everything in her life. Narrowly escaping death, Anissa restarts her devastated life as a college student in NY. She is bewildered and lost -- a virgin in every sense.

But despite her inexperience with men and life in the United States, Anissa is quickly drawn to two powerful individuals: Michael, the Syrian-Christian American who leads the political effort to protect his community, and Julien, her college professor who runs a $20 billion hedge fund. Complicating matters, Michael is still attached to his ex-girlfriend and Julien is the most sought after bachelor in Manhattan. Anissa's heart and her communal ties pull her in different directions, as she seeks hope and renewal in a dark world.

LIFE shattered her. LOVE empowered her


----------



## sharielk

Looking for an answer to that age old question - is there life after death?

Howard Reiss' third novel, "*The Laws of Attraction*" is about a young woman's fight over her elderly husband's estate and her claim to be the reincarnate of his first wife which leads to a rather unusual and somewhat comical trial to determine whether or not there is life after death.

Now available for purchase at a reduced price of just $0.99 through December 9. Don't miss out on this great deal!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Laws-Attraction-Howard-Reiss-ebook/dp/B00O131Z2Y


----------



## Entlover

Get on Board Little Children
My dystopian thriller is available now in a Countdown Deal: December 5th to 8th.

In a future marked by high-tech surveillance, an unlicensed pregnancy is a felony. Fast-paced dystopian thriller, GET ON BOARD LITTLE CHILDREN takes the heroine from the drone-watched streets of Seattle to the dangerous Tijuana border, while exploring a future that may be closer than we imagine.
Available on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DAP2TZQ


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow Dec 6th & 7th at Amazon**
The Jade Owl
Book I of V in the Jade Owl Legacy Series
by 
[size=20pt]Edward C. Patterson

My Flagship Novel

23 5-star Reviews

What readers say:

"This is a helluva good yarn, the sort of read we're all hoping for every time we pick up a book, and all too rarely find." - Victor Banis

"This book has it all: Romance, mystery, intrigue, and adventure." - E. Luv

"The Jade Owl is filled with thrills, mysticism, and adventure that captivated me from the beginning." - D. P. Kong

*​*

[size=12pt]In China they whisper about the Jade Owl and its awful power. This ancient stone, commissioned by the Empress Wu and crafted by a mineral charmer, long haunted the folk of the Middle Kingdom until it vanished into an enigma of legend and lore. Now the Jade Owl is found. It wakes to steal the day from day. Its power to enchant and distort rises again. Its horror is revealed to a band of five, who must return it to the Valley of the Dead before the laws of ch'i are set aside in favor of destruction's dance. Five China Hands, each drawn through time's thin fabric by the bird, discover enchantment on the secret garland. Five China Hands, and one holds the key to the world's fate. Five China Hands. Only one Jade Owl - but it's awake and in China, they whisper again.

Professor Rowden Gray has come to San Francisco following a new opportunity at the East Asian Arts and Culture Museum, only to find that the opportunity has evaporated. Desperate, he means to end his career in a muddle of pity and Scotch, but then things happen. He latches on to a fascinating young man who is pursuing a lost relic that Professor Gray has in fact been seeking. Be careful for what you seek - you may just find it. Thus begins a journey that takes the professor and his companions on a spirited adventure across three-thousand miles of Chinese culture and mystery - a quest to fulfill a warrant long set out to ignite the world in myth and legend. The Jade Owl is the beginning of a series - a legacy that fulfills a terrible truth; and in China, they whisper again.
600 pages

The Jade Owl Legacy Series
==========================
The Jade Owl
The Third Peregrination
The Dragon's Pool
The People's Treasure
In the Shadow of Her Hem

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## rainyofthedark

Twenty-three year old Dimitri has to do what he is told-literally. Controlled by a paranormal bond, he is forced to use his wits to fulfill unlimited deadly wishes made by multimillionaire Karl Walker.

Dimitri has no idea how his family line became trapped in the genie bond. He just knows resisting has never ended well. When he meets Syd-assertive, sexy, intelligent Syd-he becomes determined to make her his own. Except Karl has ensured Dimitri can't tell anyone about the bond, and Syd isn't the type to tolerate secrets. 


Code:




Then Karl starts sending him away on back-to-back wishes. Unable to balance love and lies, Dimitri sets out to uncover Karl's ultimate plan and put it to an end. But doing so forces him to confront the one wish he never saw coming-the wish that will destroy him.

A dark twist on genie folklore, SUMMONED follows a reluctant criminal as he unravels the mystery of the paranormal bond controlling him.

SUMMONED is represented by Rossano Trentin of TZLA.

4.7 out of 5 stars - 103 reviews

http://www.amazon.com/Summoned-Rainy-Kaye-ebook/dp/B00JAZT88G/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I'll whisper my secret, just between us two:
A Peek at Bathsheba is here for you
Time to act now! Hurry, take a peek
Don't let this story remain a mystique!

*Kindle countdown deal: A Peek at Bathsheba*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE (3 Days) Today, Tomorrow & Sunday Dec 12th to Dec 14th at Amazon*

*Mother Asphodel
a Christmas Novella by
Edward C. Patterson



[size=12pt]"Clothes don't make the queen. The queen makes the queen." *​*

It's Santa Saturday in New Hope, Pennsylvania and Mother Asphodel is trudging through the snow to a gig at the Phoenix Club - her drag queen couture bundled in a shopping cart - her bony feet stuffed into galoshes. At seventy-seven plus, Mother has seen the glory days and, in the course of this evening, she'll share those memories with a younger queen, Brooks MacDonald (a.k.a. Simone DeFleurry of The Jade Owl fame). Listen to these stylish dames as they plan Mother's return into the spotlight, to shine once again in the eyes of the community and peers.

Mother Asphodel, a novella, bubbles with the secrets of a raging entertainer, who has rubbed elbows with the famous. Still, time knows no friends and Mother cleaves to life's ornery path on a bleak wintry evening when hope is as sparse as bread crumbs thrown to the birds. The possibilities are endless on the road least taken - a kaleidoscope glimpsed only by those who take it.

"I was just rambling, dear - reflecting on the word gay. Just when did they give us that name?" 
"I think we took it when no one was looking."

74 pages
Available also as KindleUnlimited and Prime Member Purchases

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Hot Argentine vineyard owner Sebastián Castillo wants love, but gets involved with the wrong women. 
Life has taught fashion designer Dani Doherty to not trust men.
After one passionate night together, Seb returned to Buenos Aires and Dani in New York. They never forgot each other and when they meet again six years later, the spark is still there, but Seb has a dangerous enemy. Read LEGACY OF LOVE to find out how, or if, these two can find their way back to each other.

LEGACY OF LOVE
http://www.amazon.com/Legacy-Love-Series-Book-ebook/dp/B00NKRYUPQ


----------



## sunsong

Thanks for the Thread on Bargain Books!

*I am the author of the following books which are Free to $2.99:*

The Time Travel Romance Adventures Set (Books 1-2) Missing Princess of Egypt & The Princess and The Minotaur:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PZL454Q

Twilight Daybreak: Nessie's Story:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Q3IIN02

Twilight of the Star Vampires (Set Books 1-3): A Parody of the Twilight Saga, Star Wars, and Star Trek:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HHJGC6S

*I also wrote Annotations to:*

Ten Western Romance Books (With Links to Free Audio Books): Western Historical Romance Megapack:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NUDDD4O

The Oz Series: The Complete Collection of 24 Books: Including the Lost Books of Oz, Illustrated, Annotated with Links to Free Video & Audio
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Q5F5Q30


----------



## mphicks

For the next few days, my sci-fi thriller, CONVERGENCE, will be on sale for only 99 cents.

​
Jonah Everitt is a killer, an addict, and a memory thief.

After being hired to kill a ranking officer of the Pacific Rim Coalition and download his memories, Everitt finds himself caught in the crosshairs of a terror cell, a rogue military squadron, and a Chinese gangster named Alice Xie. Xie is a profiteer of street drugs, primarily DRMR, a powerful narcotic made from the memories of the dead. With his daughter, Mesa, missing in post-war Los Angeles, Everitt is forced into an uneasy alliance with Alice to find her.

Mesa's abduction is wrapped up in the secrets of a brutal murder during the war's early days, a murder that Alice Xie wants revenged. In order to find her, Jonah will have to sift through the memories of dead men that could destroy what little he has left.

In a city where peace is tenuous and loyalties are ever shifting, the past and the present are about to converge.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow Dec 15 & 16th at Amazon

Swan Cloud
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book III in the Southern Swallow series

*​*

What one reader says:

"the author skillfully weaves an intriguing plot that holds the reader to the page, needing to find out what happens next. There came a point deep in the novel where I literally couldn't put it down until I finished the last page." - A. Chin

-----------------------------------------------

"We were like Swan Clouds, or so my master Li K'ai-men said, because for ten years we drifted from place to place - city to city - one temporary capital after another." Ten years has passed since The Nan Tu, Book II of the Southern Swallow series. The Sung court and government has settled at the great city of Lin-an and peace is sought with the invading Jurchen. The stage is set for one of the most infamous incidents in Chinese history, known as The Yueh Fei Affair - an intrigue, which casts our adventurers into the perils of the times.

Book III of the Southern Swallow series - Swan Cloud, like its predecessors (The Academician and The Nan Tu) is told by K'u Ko-ling, servant to the Grand Tutor, Li K'ai-men, who must forgo his obligated mourning period and set out on a diplomatic mission for the Emperor Kao - a mission fraught with political intrigue and treachery. Set on the broad canvas of Sung Dynasty China (12th Century), Swan Cloud is a tale of separation and sacrifice - injustice and intrigue. It represents a turning point in this saga for our hero and his band of spiritual warriors.
490 pages 

[size=14pt]The Southern Swallow Series:

The Academician
The Nan Tu
Swan Cloud
The House of Green Waters
Vagrants Hollow

[size=12pt]Edward C. Patterson​*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Apart from love you shouldn't be
Take my book, it is for thee!

★ Love reading? Get this book now ★
Apart From Love 
When you do, the audio edition is yours for only $1.99

US & UK Kindle Countdown Deal 
December 19-26

Also get 
A Favorite Son FREE today (regularly $2.99)
The Edge of Revolt $0.99 today (regularly $5.99)



*Secrets, passion, betrayal...*
Coming back to his childhood home after years of absence, Ben is unprepared for the secret, which is now revealed to him: his mother, Natasha, who used to be a brilliant pianist, is losing herself to early-onset Alzheimer's, which turns the way her mind works into a riddle. His father has remarried, and his new wife, Anita, looks remarkably similar to Natasha--only much younger. In this state of being isolated, being apart from love, how will Ben react when it is so tempting to resort to blame and guilt? "In our family, forgiveness is something you pray for, something you yearn to receive--but so seldom do you give it to others."

Behind his father's back, Ben and Anita find themselves increasingly drawn to each other. They take turns using an old tape recorder to express their most intimate thoughts, not realizing at first that their voices are being captured by him. These tapes, with his eloquent speech and her slang, reveal the story from two opposite viewpoints.

What emerges in this family is a struggle, a desperate, daring struggle to find a path out of conflicts, out of isolation, from guilt to forgiveness.

*Where does the title, Apart From Love, come from?*
The word Love is used sparingly in the novel, which makes it ever more precious. The title comes from a phrase used three times in the story:

_After a while I whispered, like, "Just say something to me. Anything." And I thought, Any other word apart from Love, 'cause that word is diluted, and no one knows what it really means, anyway.
_Anita

_Why, why can't you say nothing? Say any word--but that one, 'cause you don't really mean it. Nobody does. Say anything, apart from Love._
Anita

_For my own sake I should have been much more careful. Now--even in her absence--I find myself in her hands, which feels strange to me. I am surrounded--and at the same time, isolated. I am alone. I am apart from Love._
Ben


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow Dec 20th & 21st at Amazon 
Surviving an American Gulag
by 
Edward C. Patterson*
​
*18 5-stars out of 21 reviews*​

What readers say:

"Edward Patterson has given us a first-hand look into this obscure place, so hidden in the usual military world. His sufferings and triumphs provide us with a look at a different kind of hero, one that has remained hidden for much of our history, but vital nonetheless." - J. C. Willis

"What strikes me the most about this book is the authenticity. The dialogue sounds like soldiers sound. The personalities are like people I know. The places felt like places I've been. Mr. Patterson paints a picture unlike many other authors I've read." - D. DePew

"Surviving An American Gulag is a poignant and masterfully written story. The characters are well-drawn, the dialogue authentic, and the descriptions put me right into the scene. I would love to see this book made into a movie." - L.C. Evans
=======================================

Welcome to Ft. Gordon, Ga - the Special Training Unit. It's 1967, the height of the Vietnam War and Private Winslow Gibbs has been drafted. He's two-hundred and seventy pounds and a bundle of nerves. He also has issues of a different nature, but in these days before the "Don't Ask, Don't Tell" policy, these are dealt with in the American Gulag, the Army's answer to the problem. What they don't count on are the ones like Private Gibbs, who want to survive it and serve.

Based on the author's own experiences, Surviving an American Gulag is a story that the military would prefer remain a footnote. However, it is a defining moment and should not be lost to posterity.
230 pages 
(also Available as a KindleUnlimited and PrimeMember purchase) 

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## H.G. Suren

99 cents Christmas Holidays Sale for horror and fantasy book Edge of End.

He wakes up at an odd town without any memories of his past. Empty streets, dusty houses, rusty cars-the town seems abandoned, but as he steps in it, he's trapped.

Where is he? Who has brought him here? What did happen to him? Now he has to survive the evil dwelling in this town, somehow find the exit and remember his past.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LTZTNPS


----------



## jdrew

*LAST FEW DAYS at 99 CENTS*​
The assassin's mission is to kill Reggie Foxworth and make it look accidental. ​
​And in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00PG072T6​


----------



## eevalancaster

$2.99 on Amazon










He loves you... you love her... but can you talk? My book covers the issues that often cause marital conflicts and the questions couples must know the answers to before they make a commitment. These questions sound simple... if it's so simple then why are they often left unasked? So often, relationships fail because of unrealistic expectations and disappointments caused by wishful thinking. These could have been avoided if couples were practical enough to realize that marriage is so much more than just love.

An Excerpt:

True Love&#8230; it's the most wonderful human emotion and one of the most elusive. We search for it, trying to find that one person in the whole world worthy enough to spend our lives with. When you look at the trail of broken hearts, the rivers of tears and the broken dreams, it's quite obvious that it's not an easy dream to achieve. Don't we rightly call it the Quest for Love? That's why when we think we've found the right person, we are giddy with happiness and relief. Finally! The answer to our prayers has come after such a long wait. We are safe. We are loved.

A lot of women view marriage this way and I blame that on all the Walt Disney cartoons we watched as little girls. There's this beautiful helpless princess locked away in a castle and here comes this handsome prince to save her from her miserable life. Classic. Then, after the grand wedding ball, the movie ends with:

"And They Lived Happily Ever After"

That's it? What happened afterwards? Nothing's mentioned about that. We are made to think that it all ends there, that the couple's happiness is secured and a given. They love each other, right? They went through all that trouble just to be together. So they'll be happy. End of story.

Is it? It has only begun...

Can you ask your loved ones these questions? What will you learn?

https://booklaunch.io/eevalancaster/youre-getting-married-soon-now-what


----------



## PaulLev

from December 24 through December 26 - The Plot to Save Socrates (Sierra Waters Book 1) - on special sale for $2.99 (price reduced from $7.99

The Plot to Save Socrates is on 10 Perfect Summer Reads Authored by NYU Alumni list, along with novels by Joseph Heller, Suzanne Collins, Candace Bushnell, and Danielle Steel

What they've been saying about The Plot to Save Socrates, since 2006 ...

"...challenging fun" - Entertainment Weekly

"Da Vinci-esque thriller" - New York Daily News

"...a fun book to read" - Dallas Morning News

"resonates with the current political climate . . . . heroine Sierra Waters is sexy as hell . . . . there's a bite to Levinson's wit" - Brian Charles Clark,Curled Up With A Good Book at curledup.com

"a journey through time that'll make you think as it thrills ... so accessible, even those generally put off by sci-fi should enjoy the trip." - Rod Lott, bookgasm.com

"Levinson spins a fascinating tale ... An intriguing premise with believable characters and attention to period detail make this an outstanding choice... Highly recommended." - Library Journal, *starred review

"Light, engaging time-travel yarn . . . neatly satisfies the circularity inherent in time travel, whose paradoxes Levinson links to Greek philosophy." - Publishers Weekly

"A thinking person's time travel story... I felt like I was there." - SF Signal


----------



## rosclarke

My new release TRAITOR IN THE SHEIKH'S BED is 99c for the rest of the year before it goes up to $3.99 for 2015:



If you're still in the mood for holiday stories, I have two short and sweet Christmas romances:

 

Happy Christmas!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*A Christmas Gift to All
Of my 26 Books, My Favorite Child
FREE Today & Tomorrow Dec 25th & 26th at Amazon*

[size=18pt]*Turning Idolater*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*13 5-Stars out of 18 reviews*​
​
What readers say:

"Patterson's prose had a lyrical, almost poetic quality, especially when using references to Moby Dick. At other times, the writing was gritty hustler street-talk, which made for a jarring contrast, but was perfect in the context of the story." - J. Chambers

"Through Patterson's lyrical prose and keen understanding of the human condition, he creates characters so real I felt as if I was reading a memoir. Frequent reference to literary classics and intricate and loving descriptions of priceless book restoration invite the reader into a contemporary equivalent of a Jane Austen novel. Fans of Patterson's work will certainly enjoy Turning Idolater." - T, Fonseca

"Patterson's prose is gorgeous; the descriptions of whales, gulls, a cat and a dog in Provincetown are particular standouts in that regard. His protagonist, Philip, is a sympathetic fellow -- not without his flaws, certainly, which make him human instead of a cardboard caricature. There's more to Philip than meets the eye, which we learn as the tale progresses." - S. E. Cathcart.

"A MASTERPIECE OF LITERATURE." - J.D. Phelps
--------------------------

Philip Flaxen, who strips past his jockstrap on the Internet for manluv.org, acquires a rare gift - a book that transforms his life. With it, he sparks with a famous author, whittles away at a new craft, swims with an odd circle of new acquaintances and is swept up in mayhem. Philip leaves the world of the Porn Nazi and enters the realm of crisp possibilities - great expectations and dark secrets that unravel over deep waters.

Follow this whodunit as Philip Flaxen turns idolater and never looks back - a tale of Internet strippers, back street murders, Provincetown glitz, New York City nightlife and a love story for the ages. If you liked "No Irish Need Apply" and loved "Bobby's Trace," you will absolutely adore "Turning Idolater." Life is filled with serendipity, pleasurable and bracing, but on the fringes and in the heart, life can be a very bloody business.
262 pages

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## A past poster

*YOUR CHRISTMAS BARGAINS!!!*

*REALITIES*

*On sale from December 25 to December 30 for .99 cents (reg. $4.99)*

​
​
*Jenny Weaver is smart and funny and so lonely it hurts. A year after her husband Richard's suicide, she impulsively moves from a suburb in the Northeast to California. Her young children adjust to the move, but she's made only one friend. One night she begins writing to Richard, at first out of frustration and loneliness, then out of a deep need to look at what went so wrong in their lives. Jenny continues writing night after night, telling him about her daily life while remembering what happened to them, until she is able to free herself from the past.
*

*Reviews:*

_"The book is by turns humorous, witty, moving, upbeat. Jenny is a warm, sensitive heroine. It's a pleasure to watch her and a privilege to eavesdrop on her thoughts. Highly recommended..."_ - Marilyn Lockhart, LIBRARY JOURNAL

_"The author endows Jenny and her circle with attributes that make them linger in one's memory." _- PUBLISHERS WEEKLY

_"Realities is an intricate and satisfying novel." _- Alannah Hopkin, TIMES LITERARY SUPPLEMENT

*More reviews:*

_"For me the most uplifting aspect of this novel was seeing, in the mother's journal writings, her deepening honesty with herself and her gradual discovery of her own strength and identity as a person, independent of her husband." _ Dallas B. Sutton

_"I thoroughly enjoyed reading "Realities". It is a very well-written portrayal of a young widow's struggle to adjust to the loss of her husband and to decide how best to tell her two young children the truth about their father's death. I highly recommend it."_ Nancy Faulkner

_"I really enjoyed this book."_ Nancy A. Spivey

*[size=18pt]A PERFECT NANNY is free!*​

​
*A PERFECT NANNY is the introductory short story to a series of Giffort Street stories in which the characters move from story to story as naturally as they would in any neighborhood. 
*
The Whittakers were stunned when they discovered that Meddie, their nanny, had suddenly disappeared without giving notice.

Hired temporarily by Arnold Whittaker after his wife, Bernice, had a difficult delivery with their first child, Meddie proved to be so good with the baby and capable around the house that they couldn't believe their good fortune at having found such a perfect nanny. They kept her on and were delighted that she showed as much devotion when their second daughter was born. The Whittakers came to think of Meddie as part of the family, so when she disappeared they were puzzled and upset. Not only was Meddie a perfect nanny and housekeeper, she always seemed to know what was going to happen before it actually occurred. That's what made her quick departure even harder to understand. Where had she gone and what did she know that she wasn't willing to tell them?

*Reviews:*

_"I really enjoyed this short story about a nanny who appeared perfect but who had her own problems that spread to the family she helped. The writing was incredibly good and the story drew me in."_ Anita Kelley Harris

_"I couldn't work out where the story was taking me and I had to read it in one go to find out! I love it when a story is so interesting and enjoyable that you can't put it down." _Kath Newton

_"I really enjoyed this short story because the characters are very well developed."_ Peggy Transue

_"I found myself engrossed in this short story after deciding to just take a peep of the first couple of pages. My intention was to read it when I went to bed but I couldn't put it down, unsettling little story well written."_ Sara Johnson

_"This short story reads like a classic, and fans of classic short fiction should not pass this by."_ Jennifer Vose

*HAPPY HOLIDAYS!*
​


----------



## Robert Dahlen

Fill your Christmas e-stocking with a great deal! The first adventure of the Monkey Queen, _Of Introductions And Abductions_, is now on sale at Amazon! Get it for 99 cents at Amazon.com, and for bargain prices at all other Amazon sites, through New Year's Day!



_"How would you like to help me save the world?"

That was not a phrase that Beth McGill, college student and geek girl, had ever expected to hear, even on a Friday. But when Michiko, the teenage hero called the Monkey Queen, rescues Beth from an ogre, her life gets turned upside down. And when a mutual friend is kidnapped, Michiko and Beth will have to deal with faeries, hobgoblins, a ravenous troll and a sarcastic guinea pig to find him...and the dark masterminds behind the abduction.

It'll be a weekend they'll never forget...if they survive to see Monday morning._

Cover art © 2014 Willow, used by permission. http://Willow-san.deviantart.com


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow Dec 27th & 28th at Amazon

The Academician
by 
Edward C. Patterson

Book I of the Southern Swallow (Nan Ya) series
40 years in the Making

12 4&5-star Reviews*

​
*What readers say:

"The author has done a great job bringing an ancient civilization to life both at a macro and micro level. The characters of the high and mighty as well as the lowly servant appear in flesh and blood." - V. Li

"The Academecian is one of the best books I've read in a long time. It's one of those you want to go on and on - and Mr. Patterson is going to see that it does!" L. Pinord

"Patterson masterfully weaves in the fictional fantastic elements of the Jade Owl and the character of Li K'ai-men during the sweeping changes in China's dynasties centering around the great painter but ineffective Emperor Hui and his family." - T. Fonseca

------------------------------------------------

"A bigger fool the world has never known than I - a coarse fellow with no business to clutch a brush and scribble. I only know the scrawl, because my master took pleasure in teaching me between my chores. Not many men are so cursed . . ." Thus begins the tale of Li K'ai-men as told by his faithful, but mischievous servant, K'u Ko-ling - a tale of 12th Century China, where state service meant a life long journey across a landscape of turmoil and bliss. A tale of sacrifice, love, war and duty - a fragile balance between rituals and passions. An epic commitment between two men to define the indefinable in their own world and time. Here begins the legacy of the Jade Owl and its custodian as he holds true to his warrants.

The Academician is the first of five books in the Southern Swallow (Nan Ya) series, capturing the turbulence of the Sung Dynasty in transition. Spanning the silvery days under the Emperor Hui to the disasters that followed, The Academician is a slice of world events that should never have been forgotten. Still, there are things more important than invasions and empires. The world's fate rests in the warrants of Li K'ai-men, this young scholar from Gui-lin, called master by his faithful servant, but known as Nan Ya to the world.
404 pages.

[size=14pt]The Southern Swallow Series:

The Academician
The Nan Tu
Swan Cloud
The House of Green Waters
Vagrants Hollow

Edward C. Patterson​​*


----------



## newbks

Suspense-Thriller + Music--Harmonic Deception is on sale for the Kindle now. Dramatically reduced price so grab 'em now. Also receive free music download when you send me a link to a review you've written. You decide the size of the review. Just nice to connect with all you Kindleboard readers.


----------



## PaulLev

The Silk Code (Phil D'Amato series Book 1), list-priced at $7.99, will be ON SALE for $2.99 (a five dollar saving) from December 29, 2014 through January 2, 2015.

Ring in the New Year with the book that won the Locus Award for Best First Science Fiction Novel of 1999.

What they've been saying about The Silk Code since then -

"As a genre-bending blend of police procedural and science fiction, The Silk Code delivers on its promises." -- Gerald Jonas, The New York Times Book Review

"As twisted as a double helix. " -- Wired

"D'Amato is an appealingly savvy character, and Levinson brings a great deal of invention to the endeavor." -- San Francisco Chronicle

"It is hard to put down, easy to pick up again, and an interesting read. " -- San Diego Union-Tribune

more about Phil D'Amato here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phil_D%27Amato

The Silk Code introduces Dr. Phil D'Amato, who previously appeared in award-nominates short stories, in a novel that involves Amish, Neanderthals, quantum mechanics, and, silk.










Silk Road may have been shut down by the FBI, but The Silk Code is flying.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews

Secrets of the Stonechaser is 99 cents through January 1!










Secrets of the Stonechaser on Kindle ($0.99 through Jan. 1!)

At one time, Nerris Palada had been part of the Thrillseekers, adventurers legendary in the continent of Tormalia. After years spent winning the hearts of the people and being immortalized in song and story, they went their separate ways. Now a mercenary, Nerris has become involved in the civil war gripping the country of Yagolhan, and mired in a dark place within his soul.

When evil forces emerge, Nerris is driven out of his army and left to fend for himself. A chance encounter reunites Nerris with his friends in their home village, and the Thrillseekers embark on one last grand adventure. Joined by the mysterious, fledgling sorceress Len-Ahl, the fellowship soon finds itself on a mission much bigger than their own desires. What they seek could free the world from a dark threat that has gripped it since antiquity.

When the dust has settled between gods and godlings, kings and commoners, and magic and mystery, Nerris may sink back into darkness or rekindle the joy, happiness and love of life he once knew.


----------



## jbechtel71

available for .99 starting Dec31


----------



## Andre Jute

99c​
*A famous bestseller now in e-books for the first time! *
At only 99c to introduce you to an author you don't want to miss.

*Rave Reviews from the International Press for Andrew McCoy*

"Mr McCoy gets on with the job of telling us exactly what it is like in the Heart of Darkness. He has the soldier's eye for terrain and the soldier's eye for character. This has the ring of truth." 
John Braine/Sunday Telegraph

"Very rough, exciting, filmic, and redolent of a nostalgie de boue d'Afrique. Full of the rapport and affection for blacks experienced only by the genuine old Africa hand."
Alastair Phillips/Glasgow Herald

"Like the unblinking eye of a cobra, it is fascinating and hard to look away from, powerful and unique." 
Edwin Corley/Good Books

"I found this work excellent. I recommend it as a book to read on several planes, whether of politics, history or just as thriller -- every episode is firmly etched on my memory. It is certainly a most impressive work of fiction." 
"H.P."/BBC External Service

"Like a steam hammer on full bore." 
Jack Adrian/Literary Review

"Something else again. The author has plenty of first-hand experience of the conditions he describes so vividly." 
Marese Murphy/Irish Times

"Totally convincing fiction." 
Colonel Jonathan Alford, Director, Institute for Strategic Studies/BBC World at One

"The reader is in good hands." 
Kirkus Reviews

"Even in an entertaining thriller he makes us see ourselves anew."
La Prensa

"Graphic adult Boys Own Adventure." 
The Irish Press

"Well written by somebody who has lived the life: a cracking read."
Grant MacNeill​
99c​​99c​
*CAIN'S COURAGE*
*by* *Andrew McCoy*

*Stop the terrorists -- dead!*​
When three busloads of kibbutz children are blown up, one evil man is behind the outrage: diehard Nazi fanatic Max Spitz, alive and well, fabulously rich, and living in South America. Part-time kibbutznik Mark Bern resolves to fight fire with fire, but the Israelis don't want to know. The days of the snatch squads are over.

But Bern goes ahead anyway, kidnapping Spitz's sex-mad teenage granddaughter for a ransom of gold. His aim: to attack the Germans' heavily defended main gold vault and take the terrorists' wealth away for good.

Against him and his handful of hardened allies: not only ruthlessly bloodthirsty Nazis and the local secret police and army, but even, incredibly, Israeli Intelligence assassins...

CAIN'S COURAGE is the shattering story of a thirst for vengeance that literally knows no limits -- the brutally violent saga of the struggle to wipe out the most dangerous nest of criminals and terrorists the world has ever known.

A famous bestseller now in e-books for the first time!

_Jacket blurb by Nick Austin, from the bestselling Grafton/Collins print edition_​
99c​


----------



## phoenix795

0.99$ and free in unlimited
Journey From Being Single to Somebody's World (self-help eBook) This is a no-nonsense approach eBook intended for, people who want "TO START (singles and soon to be singles) OR IMPROVE (dysfunctional relationships, low self-esteems, attitude problems, etc.) A RELATIONSHIP".
us:http://www.amazon.com/&#8230;/&#8230;/B00N51Q5TG/ref=pd_rhf_eebr_p_img_3
uk:https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00N51Q5TG


----------



## godchild

The Kinship of Jesus by Thomas and Christine Schrader is only ninety-nine cents.

This book traces the genealogy of Jesus through the blood line of Mary. It lists the relatives of Jesus in chronological order from Adam to Jesus. Also the meaning of each name is included.

Next is a list of the relatives of Jesus in alphabetical order for convenience in looking up a name and the relationship of that person to Jesus. Some names have been added because of their unique relationship to the Lord, although they might not be named in the genealogy list. However, the relationship of other relatives, such as Moses, is interesting for study. There is also a short biography of each person.

The book concludes with the twelve tribes or sons of Jacob. The second list shows what tribes inherited the land promised to Abraham's seed.

http://www.amazon.com/Kinship-Jesus-Thomas-Schrader-ebook/dp/B00L1GSRAC/ref=la_B007DJNGJI_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1420298723&sr=1-1


----------



## godchild

Joy Cometh in the Morning by Christine Schrader sells for ninety-nine cents.

Fresh out of Graduate School, Carly Anderson was ready to make her mark on the world. Suddenly her mother died and she had to immediately get a job so that she could support her baby brother Nathaniel. Though her scholastic achievements were excellent, she lacked practical experience which is crucial in the real world.

Against his better judgment and office policy, Brent Lockhart decided to take a chance on her knowledge, albeit her inexperience. He did not want to admit the attraction he felt when he first saw her. She was young, beautiful, smart, and innocent.

Life was just starting to clique for Carly when she started to receive frightening phone calls. The voice was distorted and mechanical sounding. "I will call, and you will come running," the eerie voice insisted. Carly tried to ignore the prank calls until the day the voice on the telephone convinced her that he had her baby brother. She had to go running and she had to go alone.

http://www.amazon.com/Joy-Cometh-Morning-Christine-Schrader-ebook/dp/B00IM2QMSW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

[/url


----------



## ronesa_aveela

_Mystical Emona: Soul's Journey_ is 99 cents today and tomorrow (January 3 and 4) on Amazon US http://www.amazon.com/Mystical-Emona-Journey-Ronesa-Aveela-ebook/dp/B00M9FEYF6 and Amazon UK http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mystical-Emona-Journey-Ronesa-Aveela-ebook/dp/B00M9FEYF6.

Set in Emona, Bulgaria, it introduces readers to the culture, traditions, and rituals of rural Bulgaria, while telling a story of eternal love and soul mates.


----------



## K.Hulse

$2.99 - THE TRIBULATIONS OF THURSTON ROLL

With his girlfriend away on a business trip, Thurston Roll is left to his own devices. He quickly develops a perverted obsession, causing his precariously balanced life to wobble. As he tries to restore order and maintain his sanity, he endures a series of unusual encounters and is haunted by memories of his past - all the while being pestered by a strange creature.

US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00RBPAYI0
UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00RBPAYI0


----------



## 75814

AMAZING ADVENTURES is a four-book action/adventure box set now available for $0.99 on Amazon and all other platforms! Featuring DILLON AND THE LAST RAIL TO KHUSRA by Derrick Ferguson, THE LOST CONTINENT by Percival Constantine, GUNFIGHTER GOTHIC: UNDER ZEPPELIN SKIES by Mark Bousquet, and ON WINGS OF DARKNESS by Joel Jenkins. Globe-trotting adventure, weird westerns, butt-kicking protagonists and sinister villains, all in the grand old pulp tradition!


----------



## PaulLev

Loose Ends (Jeff Harris Book 1) on sale for $0.99 - to mark the publication of its sequel, Little Differences (Jeff Harris Book 2).

"Loose Ends" is a Hugo, Nebula, and Sturgeon Award nominated novella (1997).










"Paul Levinson has taken the brilliant step of combining the emotional impact of two tragic American events ... But Levinson does much more. He creates a love story set against the evocative portrait of New York City." -Michael Burstein, Tangent


----------



## JRayWang

_*"Who the hell do you think I am? Don't you ever think, not even for a single second, that you can compare yourself to me!"*_​







Sasha believes in the dignity of humanity. She is part of a small group of orphans that deliver life-saving medicine throughout the slums. They call themselves Mice. However, an entire industry has erupted around stealing medicine from children just like her. So begins a sinister game of stealing from these children and robbing households of live-saving medicine.

One day, the game takes a much crueler turn. The people hunting Mice start becoming more violent. Participants of the game start disappearing. And the entire city pretends not even to see these children. They ignore the Mice bleeding in the streets and simply step over the empty carcasses of these children.

Sasha's obsession in finding the reason behind this disturbing game will lead her to discovering a dark secret that this city harbors. A secret that will not only blacken everything about this city and its inhabitants, but may forever scar the world.

This read is only $2.99.

A Requiem for a Mouse: This Broken City - http://www.amazon.com/This-Broken-City-Requiem-Mouse-ebook/dp/B00RHBOCMW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1420855651&sr=8-1&keywords=this+broken+city


----------



## H.G. Suren

My new releases - romance and fiction
Take a look, please.








Isabel left for Munich for summer holidays to take a part in Youth International Meeting. She's going to be absolutely on her own for two weeks, without her bossy father around. And there she meets _him_. His name is David. He's definitely older than the other guests. But to gain him, Isabel has to face the secret lurking behind his dark and cute eyes and she has to confront his night life.
For the first time in her life Isabel gets to know the real taste of freedom.​
Amazon
Goodreads








Mher is a successful writer. He's married and has a son. Everything seems to be going as he planned, everything until...
He meets his school friends in a restaurant where he sees her - Ellen - his first love. It's been already twenty years.
On their way home things get.. complicated

Amazon
Goodreads

Thank you.


----------



## AndrewPMayer

What If-Your Reality Isn't Even Real?
The Jersey Devil: The FooL Season 00
​
[url=http://"http://smarturl.it/GetFooL00?IQid=Kboards"]$2.99 on Amazon!​​
New Jersey may be called the Garden State, but Betsey Weisz' life is compost: her boyfriend is a loser who can't keep a job, her dreams of fashion school have completely unravelled, and she's been trapped in a dead end job at the Free-Way Diner for what feels like an eternity.

But just when Betsey has decided that things can't get any worse, a bolt of cosmic lightning transforms an old man into a demonic spider with a craving for souls-hers in particular.

But the monster isn't the only supernatural being to appear in the Free-Way parking lot. Matt Zero, the FooL has walked out from crack in the sky: an impossibly handsome stranger who seems to know everything about what's going on, but can't remember anything about his past.

But before Betsey can leave her demons behind, she'll need Matt's help to reveal a tragic secret buried so deep that it's literally out of this world...

*Leap into this mind-blowing fantasy adventure series that will scratch your itch for supernatural adventure, and leave you wanting more.*

What if-the only person you're fooling is yourself?
The Changeling: The FooL Episode 01
​
[url=http://smarturl.it/GetTheFooL01?utm_source=Kboards]Just 99¢ on Amazon!​​
Betsey and Matt have escaped from a collapsing reality only to crash-land into the middle of a war between humans and changelings: beings that can shift into a variety of animal forms.

Right now the humans are winning, which would be great news for Betsey-if she were still human. And before she's going to be of any use to anyone (especially Matt) she'll have to take control of her changeling powers and escape from the human army that's hunting her down.

Praise for The Fool​Andrew Mayer is to the sci-fantasy genre what Grant Morrison is to comics: at once a mashup of the past and purposeful move onward. Get your dose of 21st Century multiverse right here, from an author who clearly loves playing in this space, and with your mind.
*-Douglas Rushkoff*, Author of _Present Shock_ and _Testament_​


----------



## 13500

To celebrate the new release of the third and final Bibliophiles novel, A Groovy Kind of Love, the first two are on sale for 99¢ today through next Monday, 1/19/15. I write contemporary fiction with a sprinkling of the classics. Here's a little bit about each novel.

A Whisper to a Scream (The Bibliophiles: Book One)

When Sarah and Annie meet through a Classics Book Club, each thinks the other's life is so much better than her own. But is the grass truly greener on the other side of the fence?

Until My Soul Gets It Right (The Bibliophiles: Book Two)

Join Catherine Elbert as she bounces from coast to coast in search of her true self in this story about growing up, making peace with your past, and finding a little love along the way.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

My newest contemporary romance, LEGACY OF LOVE, already has 14 rave reviews, but I'd love more!

www.amazon.com/dp/B00NKRYUPQ

_*"I loved this story! If you're looking for a solid combination of suspense combined with steamy, curl your toes romance set in the exotic locale of Buenos Aires, then Legacy of Love is a don't miss read!" *_ Scribbler's Ink Review


----------



## Dani Collins

Hi!
Just wanted to let you all know that HUSTLED TO THE ALTAR is 99c through January 2015. Happy new year!


----------



## kurtschuett

.99 Cents and Kindle Unlimited Selection

Book Description
Publication Date: January 18, 2015
Winner! The 2014 Rogue Writing Contest For Horror Suspense Thriller.

Pop. Sip. Swallow.

Chicago, near future. Alan, long-term victim of the Great Recession. Worthless college degree, and a succession of dead-end, part-time jobs. Living at home, driving an old beater. No girlfriend either. He's got nothing. Well, he does have a gun. Things get nasty when somebody at a bar slips a drug into his drink.

Snap. Kill. Forget.

The drug, Red Phase, turns people into violent deranged psychopathic murderers, and then makes them forget. Next morning, seeing the bar's massacre in the news, Alan didn't remember doing it but he did remembered going there. And the clip in his gun is short ten rounds.

And after he'd turned himself in, he didn't have a clue why a cadre of strangers in combat armor would break him out of jail.

Chicago is preparing to host the G-20-world leaders supposedly making plans to bring prosperity to all. The usual radicals plan to take to the streets. But some have given up on protest. They've formed an anarcho-terrorist cell hell-bent on destroying society by turning people into unwitting murderers. The tiny weapons of mass destruction they're cooking up in an abandoned candy factory? Little cinnamon colored pills. Their designated point man? Alan.

Pop. Sip. Swallow. Snap.

Alan didn't volunteer for this. But they busted him out of jail. Now they want to use him. And he could trade his pathetic life for revolutionary glory&#8230;as easily handing out candy to strangers. Who will sip, swallow&#8230;snap&#8230;and forget?

It's Alan's choice now. Does he trade his pathetic life for revolutionary glory? Is his freedom worth murder and anarchy? It all collides with explosive force in Red Phase Rising, a terrorist fiction thriller as paralyzing as today's headlines&#8230;and as terrifying as tomorrow's.

About Kurt Schuett, author of the terrorism thriller Red Phase Rising

Schuett knew early on that he wanted to write in the horror terror genre. He completed his undergraduate in English at Culver-Stockton College (where he polished his bona fides in conspiracy action suspense novels) before tackling a Masters of Education at Graceland University. Currently, he is a high school English teacher working in Chicago, where the conspiracy thriller Red Phase Rising takes place.

Red Phase Rising


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I'll whisper my secret, just between us two:
A Peek at Bathsheba is here for you
Hurry now, come take a peek
Don't let this story remain a mystique!

★ Love reading? Get this book now ★
A PEEK AT BATHSHEBA
US and UK countdown: January 23-29

Once you have it, the Audio edition is yours for only $1.99
Also, get HOME, it is only $0.99 today!



*Book Description:
*
Against the backdrop of wars, raging within the land and without, David is growing into the mantle of leadership. Between his anointment as a tribal king and his anointment as the king of all of Israel, he uses wisdom, cunning, and his own understanding of the forces of history, aiming for high ideals: stopping the bloodshed, uniting the nation, and bringing about healing and peace.

But then, having reached his peak, David falters. He makes a serious error that threatens to undo his political success, and cost him not only the adoration of his people-but also the sense of being sustained by a divine power. That error is the most torrid tale of passion ever told: his deliciously forbidden love for Bathsheba, followed by his attempt to cover up the ensuing scandal by sending her husband-who serves him faithfully in his army-to his death.

This is volume II of the trilogy The David Chronicles, told candidly by the king himself. David uses modern language, indicating that this is no fairytale. Rather, it is a story that is happening here and now. Listen to his voice as he undergoes a profound change, realizing the magnitude of his sin, and the curse looming over his entire future.


----------



## rb101182

Finding Mia is on sale for $1.99 on Amazon! http://www.amazon.com/Finding-Mia-Rachel-K-Burke-ebook/dp/B006V6ZSEK/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

Intelligent and fiercely independent, sixteen-year-old Mia Marchette has never had a childhood. After her father's disappearance when she was six, she has alone borne the burden of her mother's bipolar disorder.

When her mother is institutionalized after a failed suicide attempt, Mia is abruptly forced to live with the estranged father she has not known for ten years. She is shocked to discover that he has created a new, picture-perfect life for himself, and is now living with a stepmother and a half-sister Mia never knew she had. Together, Mia and her new family must face the bitterness, mistakes, and long-hidden secrets that threaten to destroy their precarious happiness.

Finding Mia follows Mia's journey as she searches to find the unanswered questions from her past, leading to her own self-discovery.

Ultimately, this is a story of confronting pain and finding freedom, of letting go and learning to search for love in unexpected places.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Free Today and Tomorrow January 31st and February 1st*

*Mother Asphodel
a Novella by
by Edward C. Patterson



The latest gem from the pen that brought you The Jade Owl, Turning Idolater and Look Away Silence
*​*

[size=12pt]"Clothes don't make the queen. The queen makes the queen."

It's Santa Saturday in New Hope, Pennsylvania and Mother Asphodel is trudging through the snow to a gig at the Phoenix Club - her drag queen couture bundled in a shopping cart - her bony feet stuffed into galoshes. At seventy-seven plus, Mother has seen the glory days and, in the course of this evening, she'll share those memories with a younger queen, Brooks MacDonald (a.k.a. Simone DeFleurry of The Jade Owl fame). Listen to these stylish dames as they plan Mother's return into the spotlight, to shine once again in the eyes of the community and peers.

Mother Asphodel, a novella, bubbles with the secrets of a raging entertainer, who has rubbed elbows with the famous. Still, time knows no friends and Mother cleaves to life's ornery path on a bleak wintry evening when hope is as sparse as bread crumbs thrown to the birds. The possibilities are endless on the road least taken - a kaleidoscope glimpsed only by those who take it.

"I was just rambling, dear - reflecting on the word gay. Just when did they give us that name?" 
"I think we took it when no one was looking."

76 pages

Edward C. Patterson
*


----------



## JonathanJanz

Howdy, all! Check out the vampire novel that Jack Ketchum calls a "Rousing-good weird western!" for only 99 cents:

http://www.amazon.com/Dust-Devils-Jonathan-Janz-ebook/dp/B00FBI917Y/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8










Thanks, everyone!


----------



## JonathanJanz

My horror thriller SAVAGE SPECIES, which Pod of Horror named one of the three best novels of 2013 (along with Stephen King's JOYLAND and Bentley Little's THE INFLUENCE), is on sale now for only 99 cents! 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C6ZTNBY










Thanks, all, and have a good night!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

By the magical flicker of starlight
I'll look in your eyes tonight.
I'll find my reflection in you 
And whisper, I love you, I do--

To read more, click here: 
Make it our story tonight


----------



## rb101182

Love Bites is on sale for .99 until 2/16, as part of HarperCollins Valentine's Day sale!

http://www.amazon.com/Rachel-K.-Burke/e/B0071HVFQS/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1










What do you do when you fall in love with your best friend's boyfriend?

That is the question that twenty-six year-old Justine Sterling has been asking herself ever since the day she met David Whitman, her best friend Renee's boyfriend. Justine is determined to ignore her growing feelings for the irresistibly charming David, until one night, when she finds herself in the bed of the one person she should stay away from.

When Justine and David's affair ends in heartbreak, Justine is forced to repair the damaged friendship with her best friend. In doing so, she learns that right and wrong decisions aren't always black and white, and sometimes you have to follow your heart to see where it leads.

Genre: New Adult, Contemporary Romance


----------



## rb101182

Love Bites is on sale for .99 until 2/16, as part of HarperCollins Valentine's Day sale!

http://www.amazon.com/Rachel-K.-Burke/e/B0071HVFQS/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1










What do you do when you fall in love with your best friend's boyfriend?

That is the question that twenty-six year-old Justine Sterling has been asking herself ever since the day she met David Whitman, her best friend Renee's boyfriend. Justine is determined to ignore her growing feelings for the irresistibly charming David, until one night, when she finds herself in the bed of the one person she should stay away from.

When Justine and David's affair ends in heartbreak, Justine is forced to repair the damaged friendship with her best friend. In doing so, she learns that right and wrong decisions aren't always black and white, and sometimes you have to follow your heart to see where it leads.

Genre: New Adult, Contemporary Romance


----------



## TKent

Creep: A Collection of Poetry and Flash Fiction Only .99










Creep is a collection of original poetry and flash fiction to celebrate the magic, the mystery, and the fun of Halloween. Ranging from check-the-door-locks scary to roll-on-the-floor funny, our anthology has a little something for everyone. So won't you join us? We don't bite ... hard.

Well-dressed erudite zombies ✔
Vampires with their V-card ✔
Kinky, vindictive ghosts ✔
Drunk-driving witches ✔
Psychos with an eye for art ✔
Hillbilly Halloween pranksters ✔
Mall-hopping Ms. Frankenstein ✔
Banshee curses ✔
Demons in all shapes, sizes and temperaments ✔

Horror, paranormal, historical, contemporary and more...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow Feb 7th & 8th at Amazon*
*Look Away Silence*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*18 5-Stars out of 20 reviews

*

​
What readers say:
"Intense and emotional; a definite "must read" - L.H. Nicholl
"I cried and cried" - Mickey
"LOOK AWAY SILENCE is one of the most powerful love stories I have ever read." - J.D.M. Phelps
"Look Away Silence is a must read" - T. Francis
"A Tale of Love and Courage" - S.E. Cathcart
"Amazing Book" - L. Bough
"Look Away Silence - A Beautifully Written Novel" - T. Fonseca
"A love story for the ages" - ellen in atlanta
"Look Away Silence' is a beautifully written, intensely emotional novel." - R. J. Keller 
--------------------------------

*Martin Powers wanted an ironing board for Christmas. Instead, he got . . . Matthew Kieler, a non-returnable gift, but a gift that kept on giving. Chance encounters are sometimes the ones that most change our lives. He sold Matt a tie, but got more in the bargain - more than most people would want and more than anyone deserved. Although these lovers may not have had the pink American dream, they had it better than most, even as they faced a crisis that would change us all.

Look Away Silence is a romance set in the time of AIDS, when ignorance could spell trouble and often did. It encompasses the author's experiences in volunteer community service and personal friendships during a tragic period in American history. The novel is dedicated to the Hyacinth AIDS Foundation, the NAMES Project and to the author's own fallen angels. "Mothers, do not shun your children, because you never know how long you have to revel in them."
286 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

This is the time, this is the hour
Time is ticking: RISE TO POWER!

★ Love reading? Get this book ★
RISE TO POWER
Kindle Countdown deal February 7-February 13

When you get the kindle edition, the audiobook is yours for only $1.99
Also, get Home _FREE_



*Book Description*:
Here is the story of David as you have never heard it before: from the king himself, telling the unofficial version, the one he never allowed his court scribes to recount. In his mind, history is written to praise the victorious-but at the last stretch of his illustrious life, he feels an irresistible urge to tell the truth. In the first volume, Rise to Power, David gives you a fascinating account of his early years, culminating with a tribal coronation. Rooted in ancient lore, his is a surprisingly modern memoir.

In an era of cruelty, when destroying the enemy is deemed a sacred directive, the slayer of Goliath finds a way to become larger than life. His search for a path to power leads him in ways that are, at times, scandalous. Notorious for his contradictions, David is seen by others as a gifted court entertainer, a successful captain in Saul's army, a cunning fugitive, a traitor leading a gang of felons, and a ruthless raider of neighboring towns who leaves no witnesses behind.

How does he see himself, during this first phase of his life? With his hands stained with blood, can he find an inner balance between conflicting drives: his ambition for the crown, his determination to survive the conflict with Saul, and his longing for purity, for a touch of the divine, as expressed so lyrically in his psalms and music?


----------



## dali

***The True Guide to Genuine Happiness*** is FREE on Amazon from 02/23/2015 to 02/27/2015.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PHJS36M

Back Cover Blurb:
If there is one aim that all people have in common, it is our personal happiness. Everything we do is inseparable from this aim, because all our actions and thoughts gravitate toward it. With your personal happiness as the main objective of this book, you will find practical ideas that will help you not only to define this aim, but to make it a reality. The following is an outline of those ideas.

HAPPINESS MEANS DIFFERENT THINGS TO DIFFERENT PEOPLE. Besides good health, financial security, harmonious relationships, etc., every one of us needs something specific to satisfy our nature and make us completely happy. Without it, we can have everything else and still not be content. How to recognize and satisfy this unique aspect of your character can be found in this book.

KNOW YOUR STRENGHTS AND WEAKNESSES. Bad habits, wrong people, a limiting environment, and so on, are some of the weaknesses that we all have in one form or another. Until we identify and remove these negative elements from our lives, they will keep us from realizing our dreams. At the same time, we may be overlooking some of our strengths that can be the highway to our fulfillment and happiness. The chapter on self-analysis will help you identify your strengths and weaknesses and the subsequent chapters will help you work on both.

ONLY YOU KNOW WHAT IS RIGHT FOR YOU. Any advice on living that is not in accord with your natural tendencies is likely to be misleading. The purpose of this book is not to tell you what to do, but to increase your self-knowledge and make it the basis for all your decisions and actions.

THE TRUE GUIDE TO GENUINE HAPPINESS WILL&#8230; 
• Begin with your self-knowledge 
• Focus on what is most important to you 
• Bring out the naked truth 
• Help you establish balance in your life 
• Increase your understanding and appreciation of the world 
• Remove guessing and time wasting 
• Bring peace and joy into your life


----------



## ArchangelEST

*On sale for $0.99*​
*Do It Better!
30 often overlooked and undervalued fitness concepts, behavior tricks, and habits.*​
By James H. Mayfield​
​
*Description:*

*Learn how to burn fat and keep it off forever by upgrading your current lifestyle with 30 easy to learn lifestyle hacks and behavior tricks.*

Did you know that 81% of all New Year's resolutions end up failing?
That's right; only about 20% of the people manage to stick to their diets, lose weight and keep it off in the long term.

It's time to *DO IT BETTER!*

Traditional diets and exercise plans can be stressful, and often involve lifestyle changes that are simply too extreme for most people to handle. 
There are betters ways to get fit. It's time to stop forcing yourself into overly restrictive diets or extreme work-out programs.

*Discover the best ways to become fit through the use of powerful daily habits!*
Whether you're a beginner or an experienced fitness junkie, you can get and stay fit more easily by learning to use the right tricks at the right time.

*Have you ever wondered why some people make staying fit look so easy?*
Wonder no more! Written by an experienced fitness athlete, this book will outline numerous weight management methods that many of the worlds top fitness pro's use every day.


Prime your body for fitness success using clever organizational skills 
Find out what's the one thing we do every day that can stop weight loss and ruin our health if done improperly 
Discover the methods that fitness pro's use to develop a successful mindset 
Learn about the dangers of temptations and the secrets to how they work 
Resist cravings and temptations using several easy to learn tricks 
When should you eat? Where should you eat? And what is the best way to eat? Discover the right answers! 
It only takes one habit to change your life, but what is it? 
Is social interaction important? 
*Tune your lifestyle to coincide with your fitness goals!*

*Get it Here!*​


----------



## godchild

This is our new book on Amazon Kindle. It is titled Yummy Tummy Cookbook by Thomas and Christine Schrader. It cost $1.99.

The Yummy Tummy Cookbook has over one hundred recipes. We compiled the best recipes from family, friends, and cooks we met while traveling for twenty-seven years.

When one lady served Yorkshire pudding with a sumptuous roast, we raved over the Yorkshire pudding until she went back to the kitchen and put together another batch, which she baked and served while we were still eating dinner. We did not complain, but happily ate another piece smothered in gravy. Yum!

Who can resist Italian Bean Soup with sprinkled cheese on top, Wedding Soup, or Stuffed Pepper Soup? For fish lovers there is the perfect recipe for fish batter and the oven fried chicken is so delicious.

My husband and I make the Egg Roll recipe all the time. We think they are better than the ones served in our local Chinese restaurants.

Try the tasty Goulash, or the yummy Cherry Salad, or the Tropical Delight dessert. These are only a few of the many recipes in the book.

Then at the end of each recipe there is a promise from the Scripture to brighten your day.

http://www.amazon.com/YUMMY-TUMMY-COOKBOOK-Thomas-Schrader-ebook/dp/B00TIXWZLW/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1423923542&sr=1-1&keywords=Yummy+Tummy+Cookbook+by+Thomas+and+Christine+Schrader


----------



## Robert Dahlen

It's Monkey Queen time! If you're looking for fast, funny, action-packed fantasy, Michiko and Beth's first adventure, _Of Introductions And Abductions_, is now on sale at Amazon! Get it for 99 cents US at Amazon.com, and for bargain prices at all other Amazon sites, through March 1! (Also marked down at Kobo, B&N, iTunes and Google Play.) And if you like it, the second book, _The Brigadoon Boondoggle_, is just $2.99 US, and you can preorder the third book, _Under The Stars Of Faerie_, for $2.99 US for February 24 release!



_"How would you like to help me save the world?"

That was not a phrase that Beth McGill, college student and geek girl, had ever expected to hear, even on a Friday. But when Michiko, the teenage hero called the Monkey Queen, rescues Beth from an ogre, her life gets turned upside down. And when a mutual friend is kidnapped, Michiko and Beth will have to deal with faeries, hobgoblins, a ravenous troll and a sarcastic guinea pig to find him...and the dark masterminds behind the abduction.

It'll be a weekend they'll never forget...if they survive to see Monday morning._

Cover art © 2015 Willow, used by permission. http://Willow-san.deviantart.com


----------



## jdrew

*A collection of fairy tales for girls 2 to 10, either to read themselves or with Mom, Dad, Grandma, Grandpa.

$1.99*

​
Also in the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GVHUEWK


----------



## Rachael Slate

My debut fantasy romance released this week! Check it out for just 99 cents! Trancing the Tiger is the first book in my steamy Chinese Zodiac Romance Series. Amazon star rating of 4.9! Get this one while it's hot!

http://www.amazon.com/Trancing-Tiger-Chinese-Zodiac-Romance-ebook/dp/B00S47074A/

Book Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vjU3LanfP0

www.rachaelslate.com


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

The David Chronicles: three books in one
A story of a lifetime, spun
From youth to death, with ancient lore
Filled with drama, through love and war

★ Love reading? Get this trilogy ★
The David Chronicles
Kindle Countdown deal February 21-February 27
Also, get Home _FREE_



*Book Description:*

Here is the story of David as you have never heard it before: from the king himself, telling the unofficial version, the one he never allowed his court scribes to recount. In his mind, history is written to praise the victorious-but at the last stretch of his illustrious life, he feels an irresistible urge to tell the truth. In the first volume, Rise to Power, David gives you a fascinating account of his early years, culminating with a tribal coronation. Rooted in ancient lore, his is a surprisingly modern memoir.

*Volume I: Rise to Power*

This volume starts at his coming to Saul's court, to play before king Saul, and ends with his coronation to become king of a single tribe. How does David see himself, during this first phase of his life? With his hands stained with blood, can he find an inner balance between conflicting drives: his ambition for the crown, his determination to survive the conflict with Saul, and his longing for purity, for a touch of the divine, as expressed so lyrically in his psalms and music?

In an era of cruelty, when destroying the enemy is deemed a sacred directive, the slayer of Goliath finds a way to become larger than life. His search for a path to power leads him in ways that are, at times, scandalous. Notorious for his contradictions, David is seen by others as a gifted court entertainer, a successful captain in Saul's army, a cunning fugitive, a traitor leading a gang of felons, and a ruthless raider of neighboring towns who leaves no witnesses behind.

*Volume II: A Peek at Bathsheba*

This volume starts at the civil war between the tribes, his eventual coronation over the whole nation of Israel, and his affair with Bathsheba. Against the backdrop of wars, raging within the land and without, David is growing into the mantle of leadership. Between his anointment as a tribal king and his anointment as the king of all of Israel, he uses wisdom, cunning, and his own understanding of the forces of history, aiming for high ideals: stopping the bloodshed, uniting the nation, and bringing about healing and peace.

But then, having reached his peak, David falters. He makes a serious error that threatens to undo his political success, and cost him not only the adoration of his people-but also the sense of being sustained by a divine power. That error is the most torrid tale of passion ever told: his deliciously forbidden love for Bathsheba, followed by his attempt to cover up the ensuing scandal by sending her husband-who serves him faithfully in his army-to his death.

*Volume III: The Edge of Revolt*

Struggling to find the right balance between loving his sons and upholding justice, David is silent when Amnon rapes his daughter, Tamar, and when Absalom lures Amnon to his death. These crimes go punished, because a mysterious change has come upon the king, which his court scribes note even before he does. In the past he had to explain his actions, such as the affair with Bathsheba, to them. Now, they want to understand the opposite thing: his lack of action.
In families other than his, such matters may be a mere matter of gossip. Yet when assault, incest, and murder occur in the king's family, they affect matters of the state. David is toppled from his throne and must escape from the son he adores, Absalom.

Even as he finds a way to quell the revolt and come back to the City of David, the road ahead seems unclear. How will he find the right successor amongst his remaining sons, the one who will connect to him and continue his legacy?

This is volume III of the trilogy The David Chronicles, told candidly by the king himself. David uses modern language, indicating that this is no fairytale. Rather, it is a story that is happening here and now.


----------



## LornaDounaeva

FRY

My psychological thriller, FRY is 99 cents until 28th Feb (99p in the UK.) Free on Kindle Unlimited.

She acts like she's your new best friend, but is she really a deadly enemy? 
If you loved Single White Female, then this one's for you!

viewBook.at/B00BSGIDRM

May Queen Killers

My new psychological thriller, May Queen Killers is now available for pre-order at the discounted price of 99 cents.

Beauty queens are disappearing. But are they really dead?

http://viewBook.at/MQ

Enjoy!


----------



## Robert Dahlen

It's still Monkey Queen time! Michiko and Beth's first adventure, _Of Introductions And Abductions_, is still on sale at Amazon! Get it for 99 cents US at Amazon.com, and for bargain prices at all other Amazon sites, through March 1! (Also marked down at Kobo, B&N and Google Play; swing by the Monkey Queen Books blog for a full list of links. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com) And don't forget that the second book, _The Brigadoon Boondoggle_, is just $2.99 US, and you can preorder the third book, _Under The Stars Of Faerie_, for $2.99 US for February 24 release!



_"How would you like to help me save the world?"

That was not a phrase that Beth McGill, college student and geek girl, had ever expected to hear, even on a Friday. But when Michiko, the teenage hero called the Monkey Queen, rescues Beth from an ogre, her life gets turned upside down. And when a mutual friend is kidnapped, Michiko and Beth will have to deal with faeries, hobgoblins, a ravenous troll and a sarcastic guinea pig to find him...and the dark masterminds behind the abduction.

It'll be a weekend they'll never forget...if they survive to see Monday morning._

Cover art © 2015 Willow, used by permission. http://Willow-san.deviantart.com
[/quote]


----------



## 75814

Vanguard #1: Come The Exemplar is now available on Amazon for free! But hurry, it's only available until Wednesday, February 25th!


----------



## Ben Abix

Tropical Trauma is free and can be downloaded via e-reading devices @ http://www.amazon.com/Tropical-Trauma-Ben-Abix-ebook/dp/B00N67159E 

​


----------



## Pamela

*Midnight Reflections - $.99 today only for a promotion*



World Links:             ​
DEADLY MEMORIES

"She doesn't remember a thing," Rolph snapped into the phone.

Andrea froze. His back was turned away from her. He didn't know she was there, listening.

"It's been six months, for God's sake. If you harm one hair on her head, I'll contact the authorities. My father would be disgraced, but that will not deter me."

Now Andrea couldn't move. There was no doubt Rolph was talking about her. She wondered how his father, the French Ambassador, could be disgraced.

His voice modulated to a threatening whisper. "This is the end. Otherwise she goes directly into protective custody, and I spill my guts. You've lied to me, made me into a damned traitor, and I'm angry enough to do it out of spite."

Now Andrea knew there were secrets he was keeping from her. What did he mean about protective custody? Was she in danger? The one blank spot in her mind was a mysterious car crash six months ago. She didn't know how she had landed at the bottom of a cliff in the Santa Monica mountains of Los Angeles. She remembered the fabulous party in Beverly Hills that night, but try as she might, she couldn't remember the sequence of events leading to that accident.

Rolph's last words chilled her, "I have nothing to lose. I'm a dead man."


----------



## H.G. Suren

Limited time new release discount: $0.99 
Twenty-two-year-old Isabel left for Munich for summer holidays to take a part in Youth International Meeting. She's going to be absolutely on her own for two weeks, without her bossy father around. Coming here she doesn't expect her life is going to change entirely, because she is going to meet someone who will see through her.
His name is David. He's definitely older than the other guests. At the first sight of him blood rushes all over Isabel's body and cold sweat covers her. She has never experienced such feeling to any guy before. Every time seeing him around her legs drag her to him as though he is her spatial drug. But to gain him, Isabel has to face the secret lurking behind his dark and cute eyes and she has to confront his night life.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00T9F45SK


----------



## eevalancaster

I've read many Self Published books, being a book reviewer and editor and the best book I've read so far is Morium by S.J. Hermann. Book 2 will be released on March 24, 2015. Gripping read. Think Carrie, but better. On SALE for $0.99 on Amazon.

Buy Morium on Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NS61OCQ?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creativeASIN=B00NS61OCQ&linkCode=xm2&tag=blascav-20










Book 1 of the Morium Trilogy

If you had the powers to avenge yourself... would you? 
Bullied... Years of shame... Lexi and Nathan knew pain.

MORIUM is the story of Alexandria and Nathan... and Stacy. Three teenagers who were victims of bullying all through high school. They kept their torment a secret from their family and tried to cope in their own way. They only had each other. Their friendship saw them through the seemingly endless years of suffering.

But hope was in sight&#8230; they will be graduating soon. The vision of a new life away from the bullies and the constant humiliation, gave them something to look forward to. If only that day came sooner.

One night, Lexi and Nathan saw an object fall from the sky and went to investigate. As they touched the rock, a strange power entered their bodies. Suddenly, they're not helpless anymore. They can get revenge for all the suffering and pain they had to endure. How will they use these powers?

MORIUM discusses the moral dilemma of doing what's right against getting revenge. When your dignity has been shattered and your life has been a living hell... what is RIGHT?


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I feel her looking at me, trying, perhaps, to decipher the sudden flash in my slit pupils. I flick her with my tail. The shadows-small and large, sharp and fuzzy-all flick their tails at her. 
I am the master of this place! I am the one who never leaves. She will be gone before this day is over.

To read more click here:
She knows there is no point in hiding from me


----------



## godchild

This is our new book on Amazon Kindle. It is titled Yummy Tummy Cookbook by Thomas and Christine Schrader. It cost $1.99.
The Yummy Tummy Cookbook has over one hundred recipes. We compiled the best recipes from family, friends, and cooks we met while traveling for twenty-seven years.

When one lady served Yorkshire pudding with a sumptuous roast, we raved over the Yorkshire pudding until she went back to the kitchen and put together another batch, which she baked and served while we were still eating dinner. We did not complain, but happily ate another piece smothered in gravy. Yum!

Who can resist Italian Bean Soup with sprinkled cheese on top, Wedding Soup, or Stuffed Pepper Soup? For fish lovers there is the perfect recipe for fish batter and the oven fried chicken is so delicious.

My husband and I make the Egg Roll recipe all the time. We think they are better than the ones served in our local Chinese restaurants.
Try the tasty Goulash, or the yummy Cherry Salad, or the Tropical Delight dessert. These are only a few of the many recipes in the book. 
Then at the end of each recipe there is a promise from the Scripture to brighten your day.

http://www.amazon.com/YUMMY-TUMMY-COOKBOOK-Thomas-Schrader-ebook/dp/B00TIXWZLW/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1423923542&sr=1-1&keywords=Yummy+Tummy+Cookbook+by+Thomas+and+Christine+Schrader


----------



## Jena H

For readers "of a certain age".....

Who remembers *Dixie McCall?* .. * Roy DeSoto and Johnny Gage?* Does the phrase "*KMG-365*" ring any bells?

If you were a fan of the 1970s classic show _Emergency!_, this might be a book for you as you watch on DVD or one of those "oldies" channels on TV.

*$1.99*


----------



## Lucien Romano

FREE today 1st March - HEADLONG, normally $2.99

*WHY ARE THEY STILL TRYING TO KILL US?*

"After all, none of this was my fault, even though solitude was the price I had to pay in order to live."

Exiled from the world her parents had struggled in vain to change for the better, Annaliese and her family are no longer fighting for their ideals, but their lives. When dark forces re-emerge, the family's past finally confronts them, but their determination to survive thrusts them into a conflict whose outcome will decide the future of humanity.



What readers said about HEADLONG on amazon.com & co.uk

"A terrifying and breathtaking thriller-cum-sci-fi which dares to reveal the truth about the dark forces world in which we live. Complete with a breath-taking denouement that makes Headlong impossible to put down. A master storyteller. Can't wait for Book 4!" *****

"I thoroughly enjoyed it." *****

"A gripping story, great characters and left me wanting more!" ****

"A good read that starts with a tense opening chapter and only gets better from there on." ****

"The first chapter of this interesting book keeps you on the edge of your seat as you feel that you yourself are being pursued." ****

"A great read that presents a number of entirely new ideas" ****​


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Bestselling, critically acclaimed, and notoriously creative authors from across the book continuum join forces to bring you At Odds with Destiny, everything you've wanted in a boxed set but thought you'd never find: full-length novels brimming with myth, fantasy, mystery, history, romance, drama, originality, heroism, and suspense. Finding themselves at odds with destiny, the characters in these stories fight to shape their future and define who they are. Come follow them in their amazing journeys.



Preorder now:
✿ Kindle
✿ Nook
✿ 



✿ Kobo
✿ Smashwords


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Today I am anxious, today I am glad
Waiting for takeoff upon the launch pad
Push the button and off we go
Rising out of the fire and glow

Yay! It's release day! Only $0.99 for 10 amazing novels:



✿ Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00SHYGG7C/
✿ Nook: http://tinyurl.com/at-odds4nook
✿ iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id959421650 
✿ Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/at-odds-with-destiny 
✿ Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/511673


----------



## fatallahassee

Only *99c* until Monday 09 March (12 am EST)








Available to buy now from Amazon at http://bit.ly/champagnejackson

The city is overrun with zombies and controlled by warring gangs. Champagne Jackson wants out but she's going to have to fight like hell to escape. Aided by a stalwart marine and two orphaned children, she takes on both the living and the walking dead. Horror, action and adventure combine with comedy to give a unique view of the apocalypse.

What readers have to say:

_Shockingly well written and highly entertaining._ (Cat Jones)
_Rollicking good fun._ (Sam G)
_This is a honest-to-god must read for those who love their zombie books, or post-apocalyptic books, or those who just bloody love books. _(Mr Matthew R Bell)


----------



## jdrew

*Sale 99 Cents
Shepherds*​In the future, with the oceans dying, Olga is engineered from birth to live at sea and work for a giant seafood company. She is lonely and jealous of her married shipmates, thinking that she'll never meet a man in the middle of the Pacific Ocean. Fate has other plans and will drop an industrious, independent fisherman in her lap. That would be great except there are people looking to kill them both. How will they survive long enough to know if they are the perfect match?
Toivo is struggling trying to make a living catching what few wild tuna are left in the ocean and even though he has the help of two dolphins, things are not going so well. If he only knew the danger he was sailing into and what the fates had in store.
Action, adventure and romance wrapped up in a near-future science fiction account that might be possible and suggests one way that seafood can remain plentiful in the face of rising over-fishing.

​
Also in the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NGO2TO


----------



## Jena H

Police officers have been in the news a lot lately... and not always in a good way. Would you prefer to read about our peace officer friends in a _positive_ light? A little law enforcement, a little humor, a little common sense.... all in an interesting package and with a good story. The *Boys in Blue* series might be just the ticket.

Arrest Me (Boys in Blue Book 1) *<---* *FREE*

~ ~ ~ $2.99 ~ ~ ~


----------



## Jena H

"Sometimes bad guys make the best good guys."

A little heist here, a minor caper there.... whatever it takes to get the job done.

Gina is a thief. Nick is a straight arrow, a former cop who's now a security consultant. When he runs across someone who needs help, he knows just where to turn--to Gina. Because the "help" he has in mind requires a little bit of, er, questionable activity.

Because, sometimes,.... *It Takes a Thief.*

~ ~ All $2.99 ~ ~


----------



## Jena H

Are you a child of the '70s? Peasant skirts... pet rocks.... mood rings.... Dorothy Hamill hair??

Did you ever spend Saturday evenings in front of the TV watching the firemen of LA County fire station 51, or the goings-on at Rampart General Hospital's emergency department? If so, then you used to watch _Emergency! _ And for those of you who _still_ watch, either on DVD or on one of those "retro" TV channels, this book might be what you need.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Bestselling, critically acclaimed, and notoriously creative authors from across the book continuum join forces to bring you At Odds with Destiny, everything you've wanted in a boxed set but thought you'd never find: full-length novels brimming with myth, fantasy, mystery, history, romance, drama, originality, heroism, and suspense. Finding themselves at odds with destiny, the characters in these stories fight to shape their future and define who they are. Come follow them in their amazing journeys.



Get it now for only $0.99:
✿ Kindle
✿ Nook
✿ iTunes
✿ Kobo
✿ Smashwords


----------



## Go! Shawn!

Hey everyone, I just wanted to let you know that Journey by S. Labrecque is free on Amazon until at least 4/12/15.

It's a great coming of age story that follows a young woman on an epic adventure as she leaves her town for the first time.

Genre: Fantasy
Page Count: 588


amzn.to/1F11VsP


----------



## Lena_Mikado

Hi everyone! My novel titled My Journey to the Ocean is only 99 cents for 5 days on Amazon! myBook.to/MyJourneytotheOcean It's a fun and light summer read that will - hopefully - leave you wondering about a few existential concepts  . Did I confuse you? That was my intention. Enjoy!


----------



## ippublishing

"*Tapping Out Procrastination: Eliminate Destructive Emotions, Stop Procrastination, and Watch Your Productivity Soar*" 
By Sage Tomlinson

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00SMFWJ5E

Stop procrastination from sabotaging you and destroying your dreams. Learn a simple and fun tapping technique that addresses the underlying emotions leading to procrastination.

Currently 99 cents.


----------



## ElisabethGFoley

Here's my latest release, my second collection of Western short stories:



Wanderlust Creek and Other Stories - $2.99

*Book Description:*
From the author of _The Ranch Next Door and Other Stories _come six more short stories exploring the joys, heartaches and laughter of life against the backdrop of the Old West. In "Single-Handed," a gunfighter's courage comes in doubt when he refuses to explain to his friends the real reason he backed down from a fight. The capable proprietress of the busiest eating-house in town handles a day of disasters large and small in the light-hearted "The Rush at Mattie Arnold's," while in "Room Service," a hotel night clerk finds himself in on odd position after he allows an exhausted traveler to stay in a reserved room. And in the title story, the novella-length "Wanderlust Creek," a young rancher and his wife struggle to hold onto their land and their dreams in the face of adversity from weather, enemies--and even doubts of each other.

Approximately 53,000 words. Contains bonus excerpts from _Left-Hand Kelly_ and _Corral Nocturne_!


----------



## jdrew

*Sale 99 Cents
Shepherds*​They should never have met.
Olga is genetically engineered to live at sea herding factory tuna. Her home is a submersible raft in the middle of the Pacific Ocean. She's lonely. Toivo is an independent fisherman who depends on two industrious dolphins to help him make a living catching what few wild tuna are left. But, someone is killing shepherds and fate pushes Olga and Toivo together forcing them to battle heavily armed drug smugglers bent on killing anyone who gets in their way.

​And in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NGO2TO


----------



## markbrandonpowell

*The Zero Class: Special Sales price of .99 cents!
March 18th - 22nd*​

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J7OY8ZS​







*The energy war, the nuclear war, the food war.* Earth had been ravaged by them for two centuries, leaving the soil unable to sustain a large population. A hero and leader emerged and took humanity to the stars. The second planet that mankind calls home is named Eden.

*Life on Eden didn't start out as it had on Earth, humanity brought technology with them, but Eden had a gift to bestow, magic*. It was quickly adapted to everything, and time lead to humanity rebuilding back to its former glory, and beyond.

*It has been 1000 years on the new home, and that is where we find Vernon Douglas.* He is a high school student who is not blessed with the gift of natural magic. He has to focus through runes for his magic to work, as does a quarter of the population. High school is a nasty place, but for Vernon it is about to end. He has dreams of becoming a Paladin of the Order of Astrum, but he doesn't know how he would ever become noticed to be chosen.

*Fate has given him a chance in the form of a magical arts tournament, newly available to high school students.* Mixed Magical Arts is a sport that was created to test the limits of magic, while making a game of it. His best friend Duke joins his side, as his firebrand girlfriend Marie cheers him on.

*Does Vernon have what it takes to get him through the tournaments?
Is his dream of becoming a Paladin out of his reach, or out of his hands?
Come and follow him through his final year, and find out.*​
*Click below to get it now!*_
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J7OY8ZS_​


----------



## nitareeny

*[size=8pt]The Syrian Virgin - an epic Saga/Romance - 99 cents (until March 24)! *[/size]

A gripping story about a young woman's journey from war in Syria to love in New York, and has been compared to "The Kite Runner" and "The Diary of Anne Frank"...

Anissa is traumatized by the most brutal conflict of the 21st Century: the Syrian Civil War. In 2012, Islamists in Homs terrorize a Syrian-Christian community and destroy everything that a young woman holds dear. Narrowly escaping death, Anissa restarts her devastated life as a college student in NY. She is bewildered and lost -- a virgin in every sense.

But despite her inexperience with men and life in the United States, Anissa is quickly drawn to two powerful individuals: Michael Kassab, the Syrian-American leader working to found the first Mideast Christian state, and Julien Morales, her Columbia University professor who runs a $20 billion hedge fund.

Complicating matters, Michael is still attached to his ex-girlfriend and Julien is the most sought after bachelor in Manhattan (and has hidden demons even his therapist can't extract). Anissa's heart and her communal ties pull her in different directions, as she seeks hope and renewal in a dark world.

Now (until March 24th) you can snag "The Syrian Virgin" for just 99 cents and read the first book in the series just in time for the stunning sequel (full of romance, surprises, and intrigue) coming out on March 23rd! Grab it now for just 99 cents on Kindle, Nook, iTunes, Kobo or Scribd. All links are here: http://zacklove.com/my-books/the-syrian-virgin/


----------



## jdrew

*Sale 99 Cents
Shepherds*​
In the future, with the oceans dying, Olga is engineered from birth to live at sea and work for a giant seafood company. She is lonely and jealous of her married shipmates, thinking that she'll never meet a man in the middle of the Pacific Ocean. Fate has other plans and will drop an industrious, independent fisherman in her lap. That would be great except there are people looking to kill them both. How will they survive long enough to know if they are the perfect match?
Toivo is struggling trying to make a living catching what few wild tuna are left in the ocean and even though he has the help of two dolphins, things are not going so well. If he only knew the danger he was sailing into and what the fates had in store.
Action, adventure and romance wrapped up in a near-future science fiction account that might be possible and suggests one way that seafood can remain plentiful in the face of rising over-fishing.

​
And in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NGO2TO


----------



## Tdgiddensauthor

*********$0.99 FAMILY SAGA******

PREACHING TO THE CRIEURS
Six siblings, one wedding tangled in one unusual family.
The Crieurs are preparing to celebrate the wedding of youngest sister, Naomi. Hope fades for a peaceful celebration when a bombshell threatens the nuptials.

Best described as the modern day film Soul Food, Preaching To The Crieurs face the affects of infidelity, the joys of genuine romance and a cast of memorable characters.

Http://amzn.com/B00S7LB6WK


----------



## Kenson

TWO HEIRS available on a KDP Countdown deal $0.99 from 31st March through 6th April



The royal family of Ystrad have been massacred during an invasion by their planetary neighbours. Years later, the Empire is rocked by evidence that the infant heir of the Ystrad may have escaped the slaughter and be living in hiding.

Top agent David Held is sent to find and protect the last legitimate claimant to the throne. However, the occupying forces are desperate to consolidate their hold on the conquered planet and prevent the heir becoming the focus for a rebellion.

The trouble is, the place where the heir is believed to be hiding is a backwater planet that has regressed to a feudal economy. To protect the local population from technological contamination, Held has one arm tied behind his back. Denied his usual array of hi-tech equipment and weaponry, and with even the memory of his true identity suppressed, he has to combat a ruthless enemy who has no qualms about bringing advanced warfare to a pre-industrial society.

Also in the UK at £0.99
Two Heirs (The Marmoros Trilogy Book 1)


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

No clown am I
And not an April's fool
So don't ask me why
I stand here looking cool

In a minute I'll be gone
Because the book is free
Stay behind and yawn
Or get it now, before me



★ Kindle ★ Nook ★ 



 ★
★ Kobo ★ Smashwords ★


----------



## Alm Hlgh

Thank you for this venue to promote my book.

Nevada Tate thought being a 15 year old senior in high school was hard. But she would have never imagined it would be so hard to date a boy who was 3 years her senior and ready for a more serious relationship.

For Zai Robinson everything had always been handed down to him on a silver platter. But after a vicious prank meant for revenge endangers Nevada, he was banned from dating and seeing her.

Zai never had to ask for anything, and now that he's banned from being with Nevada, will he ever be able to get permission from her mother?


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

You know you want it, A Favorite Son
The clock is ticking, time to run!



*Book Description:*

This story is a present-day twist on the biblical story of Jacob and his mother Rebecca plotting together against the elderly father Isaac, who is lying on his deathbed, in order to get their hands on the inheritance, and on the power in the family. This is no old fairy tale. Its power is here and now, in each one of us.

Listening to Yankle telling his take on events, we understand the bitter rivalry between him and his brother. We become intimately engaged with every detail of the plot, and every shade of emotion in these flawed, yet fascinating characters. He yearns to become his father's favorite son, seeing only one way open to him, to get that which he wants: deceit

"What if my father would touch me," asks Yankle. In planning his deception, it is not love for his father, nor respect for his age that drives his hesitation-rather, it is the fear to be found out.

And so-covering his arm with the hide of a kid, pretending to be that which he is not-he is now ready for the last moment he is going to have with his father.

Get ★★★★★ A FAVORITE SON
#kindle http://bookShow.me/B00AUZ3LGU 
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-afav 
#itunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id962262310
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-afav 
#smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-afav


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

PC Zick , the gifted author of several genres--contemporary fiction, romance, and nonfiction--won various awards for her essays, columns, editorials, articles, and fiction. She is also an avid reader. I am thrilled to find her in-depth review of my novel, Apart From Love, on her 'Book Review Friday' column, as well as on Amazon. This is what she writes:

★★★★★ Excellent Telling of an Old Tale
ByPatti Annon April 3, 2015
Rise to Power by Uvi Poznansky is a stand-alone historical novel, even though it is Volume 1 of the David Chronicles box set. Rise to Power chronicles the story of King David with a little bit of Goliath and a whole lot of Saul.
I'm picky about the historical fiction I choose to read. When it's done well, I'm a fan. I'm also a fan of Uvi Poznansky and her contemporary work of literary fiction, Apart from Love, so I began reading with confidence that Ms. Poznansky's deft hand could change genres with aplomb.
Historical fiction recounting a familiar story requires a creative mind to make the story fresh, even though we already know the ending. It's why the Greeks saw hundreds of versions of Oedipus and Elizabethans never tired of watching Caesar mutter, "Et tu, Brute?" Readers and play- and movie-goers desire to be entertained with a perspective they've not yet imagined.
The task demands a command of plot structure, development of characters, and a unique unfolding of events. Ms. Poznansky achieves it all in Rise to Power.
Even more challenging for the author is point of view. In this novel, the reader jumps right into the mind of David, who takes us on his journey from his job as Saul's court jester and musician to his encounter with the Philistine Goliath and beyond. The first person point of view sets it apart from other retellings because now we've entered into the realm of the author's imagination as she envisions how David might have felt at all the junctures in his life.
The story of Kind David recounts the magical myth of a man--perhaps the original story of poor boy triumphant in his rise to glory. Going inside the mind of the man himself provides us with more than a mere recounting of the details we already know. His rise to glory--seen through his eyes--follows the universal contrasts of fear and bravery, disgust and lust, joy and depression, love and hate, disapprobation and respect.
The author captivates the reader with the first line of Chapter 1: "I am so thrilled." This chapter is preceded by a Prologue set later in David's life where he expresses anything but the joy of this first glimpse into his mind as a young boy summoned to play before King Saul.
Let the roller coaster ride to power begin. I am now anxious to read Volumes 2 and 3, A Peek at Bathsheba and The Edge of Revolt. I'm impressed with all aspects of this work of historical fiction, so I am certain the rest of The David Chronicles will follow suit.

Get ★★★★★ RISE TO POWER
#99cents sale
#kindle http://bookShow.me/B00H6PMZ0U
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-rise
#itunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id958661322
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-rise
#smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-rise

[bookcover:Rise to Power|19302936]


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

A sad story about a happy man, a man who
Loved poems, women, and a calm core
A sad story that crashed against the cliff, crashed onto 
A cold, indifferent shore-

To read more click here:
Without compass


----------



## Steve White

*Project Forge: Homegrown Terror*

*Cost:* USD $2.99 | GBP £1.99 | CDN $3.99

_Also available free via Kindle Unlimited_

I am pleased to announce that my debut book, has been released Worldwide via Amazon - the first in what I plan will become "The Project Forge Series" 

The first book is known as 'Homegrown Terror' and as follows is a brief synopsis alongside a link to the book at Amazon:

Kendra is a soft spoken girl at school, and many of her friends would describe her as independent and shy. But beneath the surface she is a fierce warrior: Kendra is in fact a teen spy. Her "parents" are handlers for the National Security Agency, and she is sent on missions around the country. Her newest mission: a new homegrown terrorist organization has sprung up in the US, and she must tear the organization down. She will come up against more danger than she has ever faced before - will she save her country? Or will she die trying?

*Amazon USA: *http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TOC2BMK/ 
*Amazon UK: *http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00TOC2BMK/ 
*Amazon Canada: *http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00TOC2BMK/

*Reviews:*

★★★★★ Great read
By Jade Das - Published on Amazon.com
Format:Kindle Edition|Verified Purchase

I don't normally read a lot of YA fiction, but that didn't stop 'Homegrown Terror' from being an engaging story for me. Kendra was a deep, multifaceted character. I honestly found her to be a very believable teen spy, because she does such a great job of maintaining dual personalities and lifestyles. She goes from quiet and shy to skilled and fearless in a seamless way. Still, she is a young person with her life ahead of her, so her musings of what it would be like to be normal do come out in the story.

I thought the story had plenty of action and held my attention throughout. With the best spy stories, there is always more going on than first meets the eye, and in that respect 'Homegrown Terror' doesn't disappoint. I can definitely see how this will make a strong and engaging series if the author continues on like this.

★★★★ I really liked this book
By Kimberly Vanderbloomon
Format: Kindle Edition

I really liked this book. It was fast paced and quite the page turner. The main character Kendra was amazing. It doesn't get cooler than a teenage girl spy. I am glad it is a series because I can't wait to find out what happens next.

More Reviews: Click Here

Have a great week everyone!
Steve


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Opulence and wealth surrounded him. The deep carpet felt plush on his bare feet, the rich exotic scent of flowers and coconut oil permeated the air. But he noted only the windows and doors, trying to remember possible escape routes--

To read more from S.W. Vaughn's novel click here:
In the spirit of spring: the rich exotic scent of flowers


----------



## Genevieve Mckay

Only one day left to get The Opposite of Living for just .99 cents! 

http://amzn.com/B00PXIKBMG


----------



## sharielk

"The Year of Soup" by Howard Reiss is available for just $1.99 today through April 21 as a part of a Kindle Countdown Deal.

This award-winning, readers favorite romance is featured today as a Kindle Daily Deal on KND and on Book Gorilla.

Letters left to Tess from a recently deceased friend reveal a surprising past and a future she never saw coming.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Year-Soup-Howard-Reiss-ebook/dp/B00A1PARFC

Don't miss out on this captivating book that one reviewer calls "soup for the soup"!


----------



## SAustin

My novel, ECHO's Revenge: A Young Adult Science Fiction Thriller, will be $0.99 from 4/16/2015 - 4/21/2015. If you love Science Fiction and play video games I highly recommend you click the link below!









http://www.amazon.com/ECHOS-Revenge-Science-Fiction-Thriller-ebook/dp/B00DFQ4RGE


----------



## webresearch

*KDP Countdown Deal - 0.99 for both US and UK from 4/17/2015 to 4/21/2015!*

*"Twitter Influence - How to Manifest Power, Skyrocket Authority and Supercharge Your Business"*










*Many 5 star reviews.*

*Book Description*

_*Proven Blueprint on How to Use Twitter Marketing to Charm Influencers and Turn Twitter into Viral Machine.*_

http://amzn.to/1C9gHIQ

How to Use Untapped Twitter Marketing Techniques to Get Thousands of Free Targeted Twitter Followers, Attract Influencers and Catapult Your Business to the New Heights.

*Read on your PC, Mac, smart phone, tablet or Kindle device.

Everybody is searching high and low for the most effective ways to generate genuine and targeted Twitter followers. So I'll share with you numerous proven free and low cost techniques that will draw thousands of followers to you like a moth to flame.

Want proof that I know what I am talking about? Check out @onlinepro; my own personal account that I grew to over 70,000 genuine followers.

The truth is, attracting relevant followers is only one piece of a puzzle, and not even the most important one.

So I am going to reveal to you how to turn a group of passive followers into the gang of raving fans, and how to use Twitter to attract attention of influencers to make your message spread like a wildfire.

This book is packed with original and powerful concepts and techniques that are backed by Many Years of my social media marketing experience.

Here is a Preview of What You'll Learn Today After Downloading "Twitter Power, Influence, Authority and Business".

- How to use to your advantage unrivaled Twitter capabilities which you won't find in other social networks. 
- How to avoid common branding misconception. 
- How to prevent big Twitter marketing mistake that will likely hinder your success. 
- Why social signals are not equal and how to choose the right one. 
- How to improve the effectiveness of your tweets. 
- How to initiate the viral sequence for your re-tweets. 
- How to find out what the best time to tweet is for your business. 
- How to "hack" reply functionality to your advantage. 
- How to turn hashtags into a powerful marketing tool. 
- What are powerful organic methods to attract more followers. 
- What is a foolproof semi-automated method to grow your Twitter followers. 
- How to identify real influencers for your industry. 
- How to attract influencer's attention, build relationship and propel your business. 
- And much, much more!

I am looking forward to reading your success stories after you apply the strategies and blueprints outlined in this book.

*Download your own copy right now!*

See you inside!

*http://amzn.to/1C9gHIQ*

*Don't Wait, It's Highly Discounted Only for 3 days!*


----------



## lisamaliga

NOTES FROM NADIR is a darkly humorous look at a year in the life of a writer who returns to her "flyover country" home to live with her elderly mother. "If you enjoy something different, you will enjoy Notes from Nadir." Glynis Smy, author of "Ripper, My Love" 
http://www.amazon.com/Notes-from-Nadir-ebook/dp/B00486UDJA

Still Only $2.99!


----------



## TheWriter

New Release - "The Perfect Cast" - Only $0.99


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I'm waiting to be taken, but now, be forewarned
Don't you dare come near me, or else you'd be scorned--
Unless you delight in literary fiction
And enjoy reading a book with detailed scene depiction

#‎FREE! Check it out: 
The voice of a kindle book


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

This non-fiction book is and always will be 99c: http://mybook.to/Horror101Amazon

Crystal Lake Publishing presents _Horror 101: The Way Forward_ (and it's not just for horror authors, as it contains career advice from folks who have been writing full time for decades).

Horror 101: The Way Forward - a comprehensive overview of the Horror fiction genre and career opportunities available to established and aspiring authors.

Have you ever wanted to be a horror writer? Perhaps you have already realized that dream and you're looking to expand your repertoire. Writing comic books sounds nice, right? Or how about screenplays? Maybe you just want to see what goes on behind the scenes in the horror genre or a writer's life.
That's what Horror 101: The Way Forward is all about. It's not your average On Writing guide that covers active vs. passive and other writing tips, Horror 101 focuses on the career of a horror writer. It covers not only insights into the horror genre, but the people who successfully make a living from it.

Covering aspects such as movies, comics, short stories, ghost-writing, audiobooks, editing, publishing, self-publishing, blogging, writer's block, YA horror, reviewing, dark poetry, networking, collaborations, eBooks, podcasts, conventions, series, formatting, web serials, artwork, social media, agents, and career advice from seasoned professionals and up-and-coming talents, Horror 101 is just what you need to kick your career into high gear.

Horror 101: The Way Forward is more focused on the career options available to authors. But don't fret, this book is loaded with career tips and behind-the-scene stories on how your favourite authors broke into their respective fields.

Horror 101: The Way Forward is perfect for people who:
are suffering from writer's block
are starting their writing careers
are looking to expand their writing repertoire
are planning on infiltrating a different field in horror writing
are looking to pay more bills with their art
are trying to further their careers
are trying to establish a name brand
are looking to get published
are planning on self-publishing
want to learn more about the pros in the horror genre
are looking for motivation and/or inspiration
love the horror genre
are not sure where to take their writing careers

Includes articles by Jack Ketchum, Graham Masterton, Edward Lee, Lucy A. Snyder, Emma Audsley, RJ Cavender, Scott Nicholson, Weston Ochse, Taylor Grant, Paul Kane, Lisa Morton, Shane McKenzie, Dean M. Drinkel, Simon Marshall-Jones, Robert W. Walker, Don D'Auria and Glenn Rolfe, Harry Shannon, Chet Williamson, Lawrence Santoro, Thomas Smith, Blaze McRob, Rocky Wood, Ellen Datlow, Iain Rob Wright, Kenneth W. Cain, Daniel I. Russell, Michael McCarty, Richard Thomas, Joan De La Haye, Michael Wilson, Francois Bloemhof, C.E.L. Welsh, Jasper Bark, Niall Parkinson, Armand Rosamilia, Tonia Brown, Ramsey Campbell, Tim Waggoner, Gary McMahon, V.H. Leslie, Eric S Brown, William Meikle, John Kenny, Gary Fry, Diane Parkin, Jim Mcleod, Siobhan McKinney, Rick Carufel, Ben Eads, Theresa Derwin, Rena Mason, Steve Rasnic Tem, Michael A. Arnzen, Joe Mynhardt, John Palisano, Mark West, Steven Savile, and a writer so famous he's required to stay anonymous.

Get the 471 page Special Paperback Edition for under $15, or the eBook for only $0.99. Each edition has three unique essays on the horror genre, but you can get a free eBook copy with a paperback purchase.

Amazon Universal Link: http://mybook.to/Horror101Amazon
Or check out the stellar line-up and more reviews right here: http://www.crystallakepub.com/horror-101.php


----------



## nitareeny

99-CENT SALE OF "ANISSA'S REDEMPTION" by author Zack Love

Now you can grab this stunning romantic saga, full of surprises, for just 99 cents! "Anissa's Redemption" begins with a detailed summary of book 1, so it can be enjoyed as a standalone. Or as the sequel to "The Syrian Virgin" which is a GRIPPING STORY about a young woman's journey from war in Syria to love in New York. Get it now for just 99 cents on Kindle, Nook, iTunes, Kobo or Scribd.

All the links are here: http://zacklove.com/my-books/anissas-redemption/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Apart From Love you shouldn't be
Get this book, a gift for thee!

Free: Apart From Love


----------



## derekailes2014

My eBook Zombie Hunter is free until May 5. Download today. http://amzn.com/B00U0GRULG

The mind that brought you Zombie Con, Zombie Command and Journey Into the Unknown presents two of his favorite horror short stories in one anthology. ZOMBIE HUNTER: Devlin, the Zombie Hunter, must find the girl who possesses the cure to the zombie plague, before the evil Dregs. With zombies lurking around every corner, it's a fast pace zombie apocalyptic adventure. CLAWS: A mutated cat terrorizes a beach in Northwest Indiana. The lifeguards, along with the help from the National Guard, must battle the overgrown feline in a horror parody of Jaws and Godzilla.


----------



## KGGiarratano

Grunge Gods and Graveyards is a YA paranormal mystery set in 1996 - nostalgia for everyone -- and it's 99 cents until May 7th!
The spin-off story, The Lady in Blue, is $2.99! It's a YA mystery set in 1955 and 1996. 

Click on the books in the signature and you're all set!!


----------



## edmjill

Hi Folks,

My mystery novel The Lies Have It is free today & tomorrow on Kindle!

http://www.amazon.com/Lies-Have-Sasha-Jackson-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B006VXOMKY

It's election time in Toronto, and this year's mayoral race is hotly contested. However, private investigator Sasha Jackson is more focused on bondage than ballots. After a wild night at a fetish party, a man Sasha had briefly met is found murdered near Cherry Beach, the whip marks on his back punctuated by two bullet holes. It initially seems like naughty sex that went a bit too far, but Sasha soon discovers that politicos like to play rough too, and might be hiding more than just their handcuffs.

Meanwhile, Sasha has two other cases on the go. A couple of distraught parents have hired her to find their runaway daughter Macy. Sasha's search for the girl leads her to some of Toronto's shadier neighbourhoods where she learns more than she wants to about teenaged angst and Ecstasy.

On top of the spank me, shank me cases, Sasha's restaurateur brother has referred her services to a fine dining colleague who is convinced that someone in his restaurant is cooking the books instead of cooking five-star meals. Sasha should have just asked 'Where's the beef?' but instead she spends a rainy night looking for it.

When Sasha dries off, she encounters an artistic dominatrix with passion for the environment, a political wife who never met a camera she didn't love, and a furry white cat that will inadvertently help to expose everything about Sasha's latest case.


----------



## mphicks

My latest cyberpunk action book, EMERGENCE, is out today and is available for only 99c!

I'm also offering up the first book, CONVERGENCE, for FREE. Check 'em out:


----------



## J.T. Williams

I'm running a special on book one in my Saints of Wura Trilogy. For the next two days, Winemaker of the North, will be discounted to .99!

*Grab your copy now!* http://www.amazon.com/Winemaker-North-Saints-Wura-Book-ebook/dp/B00TUB3Y1C/ref=pd_sim_sbs_351_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=007KZS4G86N8VHACP5VQ

 Also, once you have finished reading, get ready for book two available on 5/21!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Here comes summertime! Are you ready for beach reading?
Indulge yourself with an instant vacation:
Bring along this #BoxedSet of 10 ebooks, holding historical fiction, thrillers, and mystical pleasures to suit your wildest dreams...




Get ★★★★★ AT ODDS WITH DESTINY:
‪#‎kindle‬ http://BookShow.me/B00SHYGG7C/
‪#‎nook‬ http://tinyurl.com/nook-dest
‪#‎itunes‬ https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id959421650 
‪#‎kobo‬ http://tinyurl.com/kobo-dest
‪#‎smashwords‬ http://tinyurl.com/smsh-dest


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

Jasper Bark's STUCK ON YOU novella will be only 99c for the next 6 days. If you've got the stomach, we've got the story.

Just look at these reviews:

"Just when I thought I had seen it all in horror novels, along comes, Stuck On You. The central premise... is truly horrifying, ... in a grotesques sort of way it is also quite amusing. Stuck On You is one hell of a wild ride that is as sexy as it is horrifying... highly recommended." - Horror World

"Stuck on You is loaded with explicit sex, gore, and even a few laugh out loud moments as Ricardo ponders how to explain the naked corpse fused to his body to his wife. As long as you can handle balls out horror and violence, I recommend this awesome novella." - Sanity's Graveyard

"It made me writhe, recoil and smile, sometimes all at the same time, which is probably the most joyfully offensive thing about it. I almost felt dirty for allowing myself to become so charmed... Never has an author's evil eye twinkled so bright. Highly recommended." - Matthew Fryer

"What follows is a gloriously over the top and flamboyant thrill ride of depravity that will entice, titillate and disgust you in equal measures." - Jim Mcleod - Ginger Nuts of Horror

"The story is sick, depraved, sexy, disgusting and, at times, hilarious. For those with a dark sense of humour, this is right up your alley. Love a bit of gore? Join in. For those of a nervous disposition, be warned, this isn't your average horror book." - Amazon Reviewer

"It's the funniest thing I've read since AMERICAN PSYCHO. Highly recommended, but only for the strong of stomach steely of nerve, and broadest of mind. And leave your moral values at home, they will only get in the way of your enjoyment." - Amazon Reviewer

"Bark even manages to throw in some of his signature humor with the underlying moral of the story. Want to misbehave? Well here is what might happen..." - Booze and Books
"&#8230; gory, twisted and very, very bloody&#8230;" - The British Fantasy Society

"Jasper Bark does a good job of making the reader as uncomfortable as possible." - eBookWyrm

"Stuck On You is one of the most harrowing and entertaining pieces of dark fiction any of you are likely to encounter... in a very brief stanza of prose Jasper gives us intense eroticism, gore, and a medical affliction seldom (if ever) tackled in the annals of fiction before. Within each small chapter, horror is piled upon horror... so that just when you feel safe again Jasper decides to throw on yet another dark layer to the maelstrom... And hovering under the surface is always a welcome modicum of droll humour." - Matthew Tait - Hellnotes

"This book was disgusting! I made the mistake of reading it before bed and now I will see that stuff in my dreams! Really enjoyed this. I liked the writing style. I liked the quick chapters it felt like I flew through the book." - Lennon's Lair

"The kind of magic we're looking for when we search the horror section in our local book store... I recommend eating a very light meal at least an hour before you pick up this book. And don't try to guess ahead, this ending is scrumptious; truly a masterful climax ... a ticking time bomb of vomitous delight." - Mass Movement Magazine

"&#8230; disturbing, gross-out horror with ALOT of sex thrown in... fast paced and stomach turning!" - Horror-Web

"&#8230;not a story for the faint of heart... hilarious, written with tongue firmly in cheek (maybe some other places as well)... It's crazy shit, it's crazy fun, and it all leads up to a twisted and satisfying finale." - Josh Black - Horror Novel Reviews

"It has a way that just seems to keep you engaged, despite smelling my dinner burning in the background... The gore and gross factor are right up there with some pretty hot sex going on in here too." - Vix Kirkpatrick

"&#8230; it will make you feel very uncomfortable and physically sick, and it will stay with you for a very long time. To enjoy this book should be wrong, very wrong, but Jasper Bark has created something very special and it needs to be read." - Lisa McCarthy - Dark Thoughts

"... you're never going to read something both horribly disgusting, and so brilliantly written, ever again. Ever." - Colum McKnight - Dreadful Tales​
So indulge yourself over here: http://getbook.at/AmazonStuckOnYou

Or get the full collection right here for only $3.99: http://getbook.at/JasperPrimeCuts


----------



## clintoc

*Demontouched : The Demontouched Saga (book 1)*

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VO3LUME










My name is Mitchell Butler, and I'm known as a Demontouched. In return for saving my wife I became a vessel for the demon Einuir, gaining the ability to move metal in the bargain.

The deal had its downside, however, as it kept me from being taken home in the apocalyptic event we called The Rising. Add to that, Eunie's mean streak and you get an unstable man hell bent on the destruction of demonkind and those who wish to enslave us.

With the help of a group of angels, a crime boss named Nal, and my trusty sword, I set out to destroy the horrors of mankind while avoiding the wrath of the head angel, Michael.

Demontouched is a paranormal thrill ride through the streets of St. Louis.

Demonotuched is available for Free on Amazon.

You can read the rest of the series for FREE with your Kindle Unlimited subscription.

Books 2-5 are available to download TODAY. Book 6, Risen, will be released June 2015

Other Books In The Series

Demontouched

Fallen

Reaper

Vessel

Sacrifice

Risen - June 2015


----------



## thomashoran

Most people have heard of the Zodiac Killer. Many people are familiar with Robert Graysmith's bestselling 1986 book ZODIAC, or with the 2007 film based on that book, directed by David Fincher and starring Jake Gyllenhaal. Every other film, book, or documentary about the Zodiac Killer is based primarily on Graysmith's Classic bestseller. Graysmith claimed that he based his book extensively on the actual police department and FBI files pertaining to the murders associated with the Zodiac Killer. Over the past few years, those files have made their way onto the Internet-over 2500 pages worth. A comparison of the book ZODIAC to those files reveals that Robert Graysmith is a fraud and his book was a massive hoax.

There is no doubt that Graysmith had access to most if not all of these files. He quoted from them extensively. And there is no doubt that he also lied about them extensively. He lied about the witness statements, he lied about the evidence, he lied about the suspects, and he lied about the authenticity of the Zodiac Killer letters mailed to the San Francisco Chronicle, where Graysmith worked. He even lied about his name, and his job at the Chronicle-for shocking reasons.

I first became aware of serious credibility issues with Graysmith's book when I was researching The Myth of the Zodiac Killer. I dedicated the next three years of my life to unraveling the full mystery of the Zodiac Killer. As result of my efforts, more documents were released by the FBI and others. The conclusion is inescapable-there was no mystery, there never was a mystery, there was only a massive fraud perpetrated by a graphic artist turned devious con artist.

The worst part is, none of these victims or their families ever got any justice. And Robert Graysmith is responsible for interfering with investigations and confusing witnesses-and even victims. Now, the shocking truth about Robert Graysmith and his massive deception is revealed for the first time in The Great Zodiac Killer Hoax of 1986.

According to the actual police department files from the original murder cases, there was no "Zodiac Killer," only some phony letters to the SF Chronicle claiming credit for some unrelated murders, followed by an exploitative book full of falsehoods by Robert Graysmith (real name: Robert Smith, Jr). The Great Zodiac Killer Hoax of 1986 is a thorough debunking of Robert Graysmith's classic 1986 "true" crime book, ZODIAC. The book not only exposes Graysmith's lies, but also reveals which employees of the San Francisco Chronicle-including Graysmith himself-were most likely responsible for the creation of the "Zodiac Killer" myth.

Thanks to everyone for their interest, support, and patience! Comments from readers and from people who have tuned in to my interviews on the radio and my debate with Mike Morford were VERY helpful to me in writing these books in a way that I believe will make all of this clear to most readers. I promise it was worth the wait!

Thomas Henry Horan Saint Louis, MO

The Great Zodiac Killer Hoax of 1986 $2.99 is available for pre-order now. It will be delivered (and available in the Kindle Lending Library, etc) no later than May 27, 2015.

http://tinyurl.com/GZKH1986Book

The Great Zodiac Killer Hoax of 1969 $2.99 exposes who created the original Zodiac Killer Hoax that Graysmith later exploited. The final, complete edition of that book is available on Amazon now. (Note: if you already bought a copy of the book, you do NOT have to pay for the second edition. Simply download the new edition onto your Kindle device or app. Amazon was SUPPOSED to email previous customers of this book to download the new edition, but they changed their minds. If you have your Kindle device or app set to automatically download revised editions of books you've purchased, it should have downloaded by now. If you borrowed the book from the Kindle Lending Library, you'll need to "check out" the book again. Thanks to everyone for their patience! I promise that the updated, final version was worth waiting for!)

http://tinyurl.com/GZKH1969-Kindle-2nd-Edition

@ZodiacHoax

If you'd like read and discuss these documents for yourself, you can start here:

http://zodiackillerhoax1986.freeforums.net


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Start the journey: battles, war&#8230; Love and scandal, ancient lore,
Start David's story this Memorial Day. He will prevail, come what may!

To read more click here:
Memorial Day sale: get the trilogy, start the journey


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Dennis Waller , filmmaker and author of several books, is recognized as an expert on spiritual experience, self-discovery, and exploring the human consciousness. He is also a Top 500 Amazon Reviewer, which is an amazing rank. I am honored that he posted this review for my novel, Apart From Love:

★★★★★ Masterfully Written, May 17, 2015
This review is from: Apart From Love (Kindle Edition)
Apart From Love by Uvi Poznansky is a testament that there are truly gifted writers out there that can create a masterpiece. Masterfully written, Apart From Love is a captivating tale told from two different perspectives giving it an air of wonder and giving the reader a fascinating journey. Not to give anything away and considering that there is an abundance of reviews giving insight into the storyline and plot, I'll save you the redundancy but I will say this, This is one of those tales that will stick with you, leaving with questions to ponder as to what exactly took place, especially in the mind of Lenny.

Get ★★★★★ Apart From Love: 
#Kindle http://BookShow.me/B006WPITP0
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/Apart-BN
#Apple https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id962197705 
#Kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-aprt 
#Smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-aprt 
#print http://bookShow.me/0984993207
#Audio Amazon http://tinyurl.com/apart-audio-amz
#audio iTunes http://tinyurl.com/Apart-iTunes
#Audio Audible http://tinyurl.com/apart-love-audio


----------



## BO0kLover

http://www.amazon.com/Give-Me-Love-Perfect-Book-ebook/dp/B00VDDDVPY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1432177954&sr=8-1&keywords=give+me+love+paige+horne


----------



## LilithKDuat

$2.99 on Amazon.com and FREE on Kindle Unlimited. Get it on Kindle Select until July 31st.

Discordia is chaos incarnate and while Greece invades Egypt, the African sands are hers to turn bloody. When Anup, stoic judge of the dead, tries to plead with her to leave his lands in peace, her fires burn brighter until he finds a solution; transform her bloodlust to proper lust.

Soon, Discordia begins to crave Anup's touch, finding it brings a thrill that chaos cannot provide. As the two continue their forbidden engagements, Discordia gradually comes to realize Anup believes she can be more than just destruction and a puppet to war. Inspired by Anup's faith in her, Discordia begins to feel more than just hunger for the Egyptian jackal god and is willing to change everything to be his...

BALANCE IN CHAOS is an erotic romance tale steeped in the worlds of ancient mythology. Reader discretion advised.

*Buy it: *Amazon.com | Amazon.Ca | Amazon.Co.UK | Amazon.Co.Jp | Amazon.De
*Add it*: GoodReads | Library Thing | Shelfari | BookLikes


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

This Memorial Day weekend, start something new
Something that everyone here, our entire crew
Wants to put in your hands, in your mind and heart
A story to read, something really smart!

Memorial Day weekend, start reading At Odds with Destiny


----------



## Haleigh Lovell

MEMORIAL WEEKEND SALE! 99 cents for a limited time.

HOT NEW CONTEMPORARY ROMANCE from the New York Times and USA Today bestselling author, Haleigh Lovell (that's me )

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00XDAG2TC


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

99c for the next two days, from Crystal Lake Publishing:

"&#8230; absolutely BRILLIANT. Imagine a sheriff knowing that something isn't right in his town, missing people, missing children, but not knowing the reasons. Until he is given a journal from one of his new 'poker night' buddies telling the story of the how's of each tale. You'll either read it non-stop because your mind just won't let go and you'll want to know more right away - or like me you'll put it down each night so your brain can absorb the horror of what you've just read, and it will give you the spine-tingling excitement of knowing that tomorrow you'll read even more." - Linzi Osburn - Amazon review

Amazon (paperback or Kindle): http://getbook.at/ThingsSlipThrough


----------



## 75814

THE LOST CONTINENT, the first book in THE MYTH HUNTER series, is now permafree on all channels.



*"From the opening action sequence to the last climatic battle with a cruel and vicious assassin, The Myth Hunter is a super charged thriller that never lets up&#8230;a solid, masterful thriller by a young writer realizing his tremendous potential."*
_-Ron Fortier, *Pulp Fiction Reviews*_


----------



## writespice

A 4+ star original Sci-Fi ebook and a labor of love

The Ray Synchronicity










Now available at:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WS700S0



> If you are a tad tired of the androids of the future and the inter-galactic wars, then you may want to step into this world of Ketu and Arnavi. If you have a philosophical or spiritual bent of mind, irrespective of which religion you follow, or if you follow none, you may want to enter the realm of the Rays and the Shadows. This book - the maiden release by the author - was refreshingly different from the contemporary fiction I've read lately. What particularly appealed to me is the author's astute observation of human nature, and of the underlying forces that govern our thoughts and actions. The darkness is not just the hatred, greed or ego, but also self-pity and self-flagellation; and the light is not just wisdom, faith and love, but also wit and vivacity. Universal truths are presented in an imaginative sci-fi plot, which is an easy and fun read. We may never develop the bioray gun or the entrainment couch, but the image of a washed-clean, 'baptised' individual is something we'll find irresistible.....and that is, at the very least, wonderful and much-needed food for thought in this troubled age. Looking forward to more works by the author. ---- Noshi Chadha --- Amazon Review


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

After so many years of marriage, with a husband as doting as Uriah, she is still without child. And with her reputation-about which she can do little, because she is, after all, a soldier's wife-Bathsheba must have been with many men before me. Still, she is childless. How else can you explain this fact, but by assuming she is barren?

To read more click here:
Bathsheba, a soldier's wife


----------



## edwardgtalbot

*Usama bin Laden is dead. Terror is very much alive*









Alive From New York is FREE for the next four days. What's it about? I'm glad you asked:

After bin Laden's death, reporter Jamie Marks has the scoop of a lifetime, an interview with the man now regarded as the world's most wanted terrorist. She would kill - or die - for the story. But she's not the only one interested in how it turns out. The FBI has her under surveillance. The CIA has its own plans for her. And then, she disappears.

FBI Agent James Robb can't understand how they lost her, but that will soon be the least of his worries. A car bomb at the Bureau parking garage, then a dead agent in upstate New York, tell him there's a lot more to this story. As he investigates, he becomes convinced that something insidious is happening in the frigid altitude of the Adirondack mountains. But the battle he's engaging has a lot more than two sides, and the price of finding answers might be more than he can pay.

ALIVE FROM NEW YORK is a long novella of 35,000 words / 140 pages


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

A short and sweet review for A Favorite Son:

★★★★★ A great story
By Amazon readeron April 3, 2015 Verified Purchase

A great story based on ancient scriptures the author takes us to the biblical period and sweeps us a fascinating story, modern contemporary version. Delightful and exciting. I read the book from beginning to end Unable to stop... Warm recommendation

Get ★★★★★ A FAVORITE SON
#kindle http://bookShow.me/B00AUZ3LGU 
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-afav 
#itunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id962262310
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-afav 
#smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-afav 
#Audiobook http://tinyurl.com/fav-son-audio
#Print http://bookShow.me/0984993258


----------



## sharielk

SALE ALERT! $0.99!

Don't miss out on this captivating romance filled with love, loss, desire and suspense!

A Readers' Favorite "hands down, great read. 5 stars!"

"The Year of Soup," by Howard Reiss
A surprising past paves the way to a future Tess never saw coming.

Buy it today for $0.99!!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Year-Soup-Howard-Reiss-ebook/dp/B00A1PARFC

#ebook #sale #mustread #fiction #romance #mystery #5stars


----------



## DanaCBurkey

Head over to my Amazon.com page to read any of my books for under $3 each! Books include the YA romance books: Hearts to Follow Series, Big City Farming, and my soon to be released YA suspense novel Locket Full of Secrets!


----------



## carriewexford

My novella, Fab or Flab, is available to download for $2.99, or read free on Kindle Unlimited:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00P3HMNDW/ref=rdr_kindle_ext_tmb



Tawny McKay starred in the hit sitcom Brittany and the Billionaire for six years. Now she's twenty-nine, single, unemployed, and overweight. Follow her adventures with a Beverly Hills plastic surgeon, a talking bathroom scale, and a prima donna weight loss guru as she fights her way to a comeback and discovers true love.


----------



## Andrei Cherascu

My science fiction novel, Mindguard is currently priced at 2.99$

If you are interested, you can follow the link in my signature


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Here is a short a sweet review by Lori Lopez, the author of many books of lovely quirky writing, for my book, Twisted, now on 99cents sale:

★★★★★ Artistic!, May 29, 2015
By Lori Lopez "Wordsmith", Verified Purchase

This is a very short yet intriguing collection loosely bound by a common theme. All of the tales are imaginatively sculpted with words by the author-artist, and there is a sense of the characters taking shape, struggling through various trials in a three-dimensional manner. I found it unusual and captivating.

Get ★★★★★ Twisted: 
#Kindle http://bookShow.me/B00D7Q3IY4
#iTunes http://tinyurl.com/appl-twisted 
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/bn-twisted
#Kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-twisted
#Smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-twisted 
#Print http://bookShow.me/0984993266
#AudioBook http://tinyurl.com/i-twisted-audio


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

Kindle Countdown till Thursday:

STUCK ON YOU AND OTHER PRIME CUTS by Jasper Bark

"Bark's characters are strong, believable, variable, and very real. There are no "types" here - just sympathetic people with the same hang ups and insecurities that all of us share. The underlying humor and empathetic humanity of these stories raise them to the level of literature - and elevate the outrageous to the sublime." - Amazon reviewer

So grab a copy right now: http://getbook.at/JasperPrimeCuts


----------



## camcgroarty

Kindle Countdown Deal over June 8th...

Download* FANTASTIK* now for just $0.99!

http://www.amazon.com/Fantastik-C-McGroarty-ebook/dp/B00KSS3SXK/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=&qid=

5 Stars *"better than shawshank redemption"*
By leodiva *Amazon Verified Purchase *on March 25, 2015

This book read like a great american Classic. It's full of real people with real lives, heartache, pain, and simple joy. It is truly fantastic.

4 Stars *"You won't see it coming!"*
By missscarlettsmomon *Amazon Verified Purchase *January 31, 2015

This book was fun to read and always left me wondering, but the very best part? THE ENDING. Did not see it coming and that's unusual for me. Would I recommend this book? ABSOLUTELY! Kudos to the writer!

5 Stars *"WOW"*
By Amazon Customer on April 15, 2015 _*Verified Purchase*_

The only description I can give after finishing this book is wow. I have not read a book in a long time that I didn't want to put down until I finished it.

A Story unlike Any Other!
http://www.camcgroarty.com/


----------



## DanaCBurkey

Get your FREE copy of the YA romance: Hearts to Follow Series, June 3-5th!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00O7VKY5E?*Version*=1&*entries*=0










The Hearts to Follow Series is made up of three YA contemporary romances!

JUST PRETENDING:When Nick comes back into Cam's life she is crushed to see his new girlfriend Gina is with him for the summer. Hoping jealousy will win Nick back, Cam convinces Josh to help her play the role of happy couple. Will their plan win Cam her dream guy, or will her dreams change the more they lie?

CHANGED?:Summer has known Nick for years. His reputation around school is less than desirable, but when school starts something is different. Nick is no longer with cheerleader Gina, but despite the rumor he cheated on her Summer is finding herself falling for his charm. Is he really different, or he is still the same guy from the rumors of partying and failing classes?

STAGE LIGHTS:Tessa has always been confident both on stage and off. However, this summer she lands a roles as Juliet and finds herself face to face with a real life Romeo. Can Tessa concentrate on the play instead of focusing on Anthony? Will their on stage romance lead to an off stage one as well? Only time will tell, under the stage lights!

Want to start reading sooner? Head over to Kindle now and get the first book, Just Pretending! (PERMAFREE!!)
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MDWDSGQ?*Version*=1&*entries*=0


----------



## ArchangelEST

*My best-selling fitness themed e-Book is ON SALE for $0.99 until June 8th, 2015 - FREE with Kindle Unlimited!*​
*Flexible Dieting Handbook
How to Lose Weight by Eating what you Want*​
By James H. Mayfield​
​
*Description:*

*Are you tired of diets that force you to give up your favourite foods?*

I know that I was. I never could stick to any diet for long. How could I when the number of allowed foods could be counted on one hand, while the list of foods that were off the menu was as thick as a dictionary.
So I decided to find a better way. A method to control my weight without the need to limit my food choices.

What I discovered was an approach to nutrition that had been around for decades - *Flexible Dieting!*

An approach to dieting that doesn't limit what you can eat, nor does it dictate what you have to eat. Instead, with the help of some guidelines, you'll design your own diet. Containing the foods you like.
That's right - you can eat whatever you want and achieve the physique you desire!

This book contains all the instructions that you need to design your very own Flexible Diet that guarantees results.

*Wait no longer - grab your copy today and master dieting once and for all!*

*Get my Bestseller Here!*​


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

Less than a day left to get it for only 99c:

Are there truths within the books we read? What if the book delves into the lives of the very town you live in? People you know? Or thought you knew. These are the questions a bookstore owner face when a mysterious book shows up, in THROUGH A MIRROR, DARKLY by Kevin Lucia

Through a Mirror, Darkly is a Supernatural Thriller collection masked as a novel. With elements of mystery, suspense, and otherworldly horror, Through a Mirror, Darkly successfully delves into the worlds of Lovecraft, Grant, and the mysterious Carcosa.

"Kevin Lucia writes my favorite kind of horror, the kind not enough folks are writing anymore." - Kealan Patrick Burke, Bram Stoker Award-winning author of The Turtle Boy and Kin.

Purchase an eBook or paperbacks of THROUGH A MIRROR, DARKLY via this Universal Amazon Link: http://getbook.at/AmazonDarkly


----------



## William Meikle

My weird western THE VALLEY is currently at the strange price of $2.43


----------



## Guest

My novella *HELL'S BELLES: Book One* is available for 2.99! It's also FREE if you have Kindle Unlimited. The link is in my sig!

California girl Emma Ayers' life has just been shaken by sudden tragedy. On top of losing everything, she's also been forced to move across the country to Charleston, South Carolina. Emma now lives in the infamous South-of-Broad section of the city surrounded by old money and even older mystery. It's a universe away from her normal teenage life and not just because of distance. Charleston holds its share of secrets and Emma seems to be part of the biggest one of all.

She just doesn't know it yet.

That's where Hell's Belles come in. It's one of the oldest debutante societies in the South and yet no one knows anything about them, only that you don't mess with a Belle.

Living among the mansions and manners of the Holy City, the Belles use their wiles and not a small bit of witchcraft to achieve their every mysterious ambition.

Their world and the old aristocratic rules they live by are about to collide with Emma's mundane and doleful life. Emma has always felt there was nothing extraordinary about her. What happens to a girl who finds out there's more to everything than she ever could have imagined?

(Hell's Belles is a serialized story that will be told over the Summer of 2015)


----------



## Doril

**99 cents SALE!!**

*Veiled Obsession (His Agenda 1)--Romantic Thriller/Suspense*










I cry for the man I used to know, the man I used to love...until his love killed mine.

My name is Haley Macknight, and I'm dying inside. From the outside my life is every woman's dream. I'm married to Jude Macknight, a sexy multimillionaire who loves me...too much.

Once upon a time, I loved him. But that love is dead. Unwilling to let me go, I've become his obsession. He will stop at nothing to make sure I remain in a marriage I no longer want, inside my gilded cage.

Each day I pull away from Jude, I watch him transform into a monster. Before my eyes, he becomes a man I don't recognize, a dangerous man. He makes it clear that I belong to him, that my life is no longer my own. If I leave, he'll kill me. But if I stay, I'll die a slow death.

_**WARNING: Due to sexual situations and dark adult content, VEILED OBSESSION is not intended for readers under the age of 18, and anyone who is unable to read books containing the following issues: kidnapping, murder, graphic rape, and extreme abuse.**_

*PURCHASE LINK:*
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UDEVNWM


----------



## glowinghope

Now available in the kindle store for $2.99. Lingering in the woods is a Fantasy Novelette.

​
An untested shaman. A demanding chieftain. If Chrigle can't protect his tribal hunting party and their bounty, exile is certain.

When his Spirit Guide cries a fierce warning, he halts their homeward ride. The hunters are not alone. Chrigle must wield his runes to protect the hunters for dark magic fills the wood and a vengeful spirit is desperate to find its next victim.

The night fills with uncertainty and fear as his struggle to win a place in his tribe becomes a test of will and sacrifice. If he survives the price of success may be too high.


----------



## Lory

Hi!

I have two bargain books (0.99 each) published on Amazon.

The first one is a *sci-fi short story* "Windows" http://goo.gl/TDNJr5.
_Amelia was gifted: she could open 'windows' - enormous cracks in time and space. But just like with any treasure, she knew she had to be careful with her gift..._









The second one is quite a *personal yet non-fiction book* "Weight loss: a proper mindset to get slim, healthy and happy" http://goo.gl/sIHes9
_If you've been trying to lose weight for a long, long time, and no diet proved to be effective . . . this book is for you! Not to gain weight, forget about the diets, limits, and starvation. Just follow these easy nutrition tips and psychological advice and don't ever be overweight again! Adopt the proper mindset described in the book to finally get slim, healthy and happy, and lose weight in a smooth and sensible way. 
If you feel it's high time to finally shape the body of your dreams, download the book, enjoy it and get inspired!_









Thank you for downloading and reviews!


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

TALES FROM THE LAKE VOL.1 is only 99c (Kindle Countdown) for a short only. And with volume two only a few months away, this is the perfect time to take a dip in the deep end:

Remember those dark and scary nights spent telling ghost stories and other campfire stories? With the TALES FROM THE LAKE horror anthology, you can relive some of those memories by reading the best Dark Fiction stories around.

From urban legends and ghosts, African witchdoctors / curses and living dolls, serial killers and seamonsters, to vengeful animals, demons wandering the Earth, and the everyday fight between good and evil, TALES FROM THE LAKE VOL.1 has it all.

"It has the suspense dripping from it like water pouring off the skin of a deadman. The opening story alone, Lover Come Back To Me, starts off with a couple going fishing and noticing a school of different fish swimming to and fro, sometimes swimming backwards. As something of a seabody that's enough to send chills up my spine. Drop on by and give it a try!" - Boon Butcher - The Nickronomicon

Includes Dark Fiction stories and poems by Graham Masterton, Bev Vincent, Tim Curran, Tim Waggoner, Elizabeth Massie, Blaze McRob, Taylor Grant, J. Daniel Stone, Joan De La Haye, Jennifer Loring, John Paul Allen, William Ritchey, John Palisano, Charles Day, G.N. Braun, and a foreword by the late Rocky Wood.

So purchase TALES FROM THE LAKE VOL.1 from Amazon right now in paperback or Kindle): http://getbook.at/AmazonLakeVOne

Or visit Crystal Lake Publishing for more information, reviews and purchasing options: http://www.crystallakepub.com/tales-from-the-lake-vol1.php


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

*★ Start the journey, see where it takes you ★*
RISE TO POWER
$0.99 until the end of June!

When you get the kindle edition, the audiobook is yours for only _$1.99_

Also download HOME, it's free!



*Book Description:*
Here is the story of David as you have never heard it before: from the king himself, telling the unofficial version, the one he never allowed his court scribes to recount. In his mind, history is written to praise the victorious-but at the last stretch of his illustrious life, he feels an irresistible urge to tell the truth. In the first volume, Rise to Power, David gives you a fascinating account of his early years, culminating with a tribal coronation. Rooted in ancient lore, his is a surprisingly modern memoir.

In an era of cruelty, when destroying the enemy is deemed a sacred directive, the slayer of Goliath finds a way to become larger than life. His search for a path to power leads him in ways that are, at times, scandalous. Notorious for his contradictions, David is seen by others as a gifted court entertainer, a successful captain in Saul's army, a cunning fugitive, a traitor leading a gang of felons, and a ruthless raider of neighboring towns who leaves no witnesses behind.

How does he see himself, during this first phase of his life? With his hands stained with blood, can he find an inner balance between conflicting drives: his ambition for the crown, his determination to survive the conflict with Saul, and his longing for purity, for a touch of the divine, as expressed so lyrically in his psalms and music?


----------



## Elaine Radford

*The Birds and the Bees: Recognizing Breeding Behavior* by Elaine Radford always 99 cents

Is your sweet pet bird biting, chasing, shrieking, or chewing? Are you tearing out your hair while the bird tears out its feathers? Maybe it's hormones. My short, no-fluff article will help you decide if your bird is a hormonal hot mess and what you can do about it. For the new bird owner.

http://amzn.to/1Ms4lSZ


----------



## ThePoetJustinB

I'm always a believer in Kindle versions of books should be priced at $2.99 and below. It just seems like a fair price to place on an ebook and anything more just seems a bit much. I would also say that pricing your ebook/kindle copy at half less of what your paperback goes for. I remember when I first published my first book with a poor company, they marked it at $9.99. Even being an amateur I knew that the price was a bit ridiculous for a kindle.

Just thought i'd share my thoughts, Some great books are listed here. Carry on!


----------



## SofiaM

*Yacht Party* is $.99

Cat Walk Diaries series - Book 6



            

Sensual Romance for mature readers.

CAT WALK DIARIES - Book 6 - Yacht Party 
The Cat Walk Agency hires models - only the most beautiful women are chosen. But there is another darker side-line business at this modeling agency. A few special women are hired for a short time by 'men-of-means.' The cost is high--it might be even higher for the women who are thus employed

This book is for all the readers who contacted me wanting to hear more about Ruby and Richie's romance from book 3 in the Cat Walk Diaries. There were also requests to find out if Ebony and Ted got together again. The beginning of their story is in book 2. 
So this is a continuation of the stories of these two couples.

Thanks for looking,
Sofia


----------



## mphicks

I'm running a 99c countdown promo on my horror short story CONSUMPTION:



*A 2015 Independent eBook Awards nominee for Best Short Story and Best Horror.*

*You Are*

Reclusive chef Heinrich Schauer has invited six guests to a blind twelve-course tasting menu.

*What You Eat*

While snow blankets the isolated Swiss valley surrounding his estate, the guests feast eagerly, challenging one another to guess at the secret tastes plated before them.

*This Meat Is Murder*

As they eat, each guest is overtaken by carnal appetites, unaware of their host's savage plans...or of the creature lurking below.

One thing is clear: There is more on the menu than any of them have bargained for.

Consumption is a 12,000 word (approx.) short story. It contains graphic depictions of sex and violence, and is intended for mature audiences.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Author of War Songs, Grady Harp describes himself as being ever on the alert for the new and promising geniuses of tomorrow. He is an artist representative, gallery owner, writer of essays and articles on figurative and all Representational art for museum catalogues and for traveling exhibitions, and an Amazon Hall of Fame Reviewer. I am honored that he has posted this five-star review for A FAVORITE SON:

★★★★★ Betrayal and Consequences
By Grady Harp HALL OF FAME TOP 100 REVIEWER VINE VOICE

Uvi Poznansky has that enviable ability to push paint and words into that category of combining reality with fantasy, myth with story, tradition with contemporary sidebars. She has ably accomplished that in THE FAVORITE SON, drawing upon the Biblical tale of Isaac and his twin sons by his late birthing wife Rebecca - Jacob and Esau.

Isaac is growing old and his inheritance is to be passed to his firstborn. Therein lies the problem: Esau and Jacob were twins and in Poznansky's version, Esau pushes Jacob to the back of the womb allowing Esau to be the firstborn son. An inimical relationship dwells between the brothers - Esau is big and hairy and a hunter while Jacob is more his mother's son, interested in cooking and in the beautiful clothes and jewelry his mother Rebecca owns. Rebecca (or Becky as she is called in this quasi updated version) favors Jacob and plans the deception of Isaac by designing a goatskin arm form a beloved coat to place on Jacob's arm when Isaac will make the pronouncement of his passing of the inheritance. Or interest, Jacob has already tricked Esau with his cooking wiles and Esau has promised Jacob his inheritance. But as the story develops the sibling rivalry is complicated by the mother's intervention and Jacob is granted the inheritance as well as the love of the father who has always favored his older brother.

What Poznansky has managed to do is include many of the aspects of the lineage of Abraham to Isaac to Jacob and the stories that surround them: in Poznansky's tale the miracle of Jacob's ladder is inserted - and even that happed long after the birthright theft. She manages to bring the story forward by inserting contemporary language (Isaac even promises Rebecca the equivalent of a Rolls Royce!) and in doing so she opens the old story to be instead a lively psychological study of family and of greed and longing for paternal love and more. It works spectacularly well. Would that more of the Old Testament stories could be updated like this then perhaps more children would be fascinated with the abundant mythological stories of the Bible.

Get ★★★★★ A FAVORITE SON
#kindle http://bookShow.me/B00AUZ3LGU 
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-afav 
#itunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id962262310
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-afav 
#smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-afav 
#Audiobook http://tinyurl.com/fav-son-audio
#Print http://bookShow.me/0984993258


----------



## Robert Dahlen

Need some fun summer reading? Join Michiko, the teenage hero known as the Monkey Queen, and Beth McGill, college student/geek girl, in their first adventure, _Of Introductions And Abductions_! Now available exclusively at Amazon, this rollicking fantasy is on sale for 99 cents US through July 15, or free to read for Kindle Unlimited members!



Read the book that reviewers are calling "fast, fun and adorable!" and "a light, fun read filled with hope and optimism!" And visit the Monkey Queen Books website for previews, short stories, announcements and much more! http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow June 20th & 21st at Amazon**
The Jade Owl
Book I of V in the Jade Owl Legacy Series
by 
[size=20pt]Edward C. Patterson

My Flagship Novel

23 5-star Reviews

What readers say:

"This is a helluva good yarn, the sort of read we're all hoping for every time we pick up a book, and all too rarely find." - Victor Banis

"This book has it all: Romance, mystery, intrigue, and adventure." - E. Luv

"The Jade Owl is filled with thrills, mysticism, and adventure that captivated me from the beginning." - D. P. Kong

*​*

[size=12pt]In China they whisper about the Jade Owl and its awful power. This ancient stone, commissioned by the Empress Wu and crafted by a mineral charmer, long haunted the folk of the Middle Kingdom until it vanished into an enigma of legend and lore. Now the Jade Owl is found. It wakes to steal the day from day. Its power to enchant and distort rises again. Its horror is revealed to a band of five, who must return it to the Valley of the Dead before the laws of ch'i are set aside in favor of destruction's dance. Five China Hands, each drawn through time's thin fabric by the bird, discover enchantment on the secret garland. Five China Hands, and one holds the key to the world's fate. Five China Hands. Only one Jade Owl - but it's awake and in China, they whisper again.

Professor Rowden Gray has come to San Francisco following a new opportunity at the East Asian Arts and Culture Museum, only to find that the opportunity has evaporated. Desperate, he means to end his career in a muddle of pity and Scotch, but then things happen. He latches on to a fascinating young man who is pursuing a lost relic that Professor Gray has in fact been seeking. Be careful for what you seek - you may just find it. Thus begins a journey that takes the professor and his companions on a spirited adventure across three-thousand miles of Chinese culture and mystery - a quest to fulfill a warrant long set out to ignite the world in myth and legend. The Jade Owl is the beginning of a series - a legacy that fulfills a terrible truth; and in China, they whisper again.
600 pages

The Jade Owl Legacy Series
==========================
The Jade Owl
The Third Peregrination
The Dragon's Pool
The People's Treasure
In the Shadow of Her Hem

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

Only $2.99. 

Crystal Lake Publishing presents Fear the Reaper.

"Most of the tales told in Fear the Reaper have a wonderful twist at the end that will leave you shocked, horrified and, now and then, delighted. A book that will chill you to the bone and have you switching on all the lights at night, Fear the Reaper should appeal to all readers of the horror and dark fantasy genre." - Books4Tomorrow

Stories by Rick Hautala, Taylor Grant, Joe McKinney, Gary Fry, Ross Warren, Marty Young, Stephen Bacon, Dean M Drinkel, Richard Thomas, Sam Stone, Eric S Brown, Mark Sheldon, Steve Lockley, Robert S. Wilson, Jeremy C Shipp, Jeff Strand, Lawrence Santoro, E.C. McMullen Jr., Rena Mason, John Kenny and Gary A. Braunbeck. Includes a poem by Adam Lowe, an introduction by Gary McMahon and a cover by Ben Baldwin. Edited by Joe Mynhardt.

You can get Fear the Reaper now for only $2.99 (eBook) or $10.27 (paperback).

Visit Crystal Lake Publishing for more information and reviews: http://www.crystallakepub.com/fear-the-reaper.php
Amazon (Kindle and paperback): http://myBook.to/fearthereaper


----------



## Kimibobs1

*Only $0.99*

*The first book in the gripping dystopian - The Song of Forgetfulness series. * 
*http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00YMSP1UA*

A Thrilling Dystopian Sci-Fi adventure begins. When Agros send in troops to menace Cityplace, and abduct her bro, Adara and her Santy must find a way to stop them before they destroy everyone and everything.

I'm Adara. I've got six fingers on each hand.

And a secret I cannot share.

Santy knows, so does my bro. He's a Meek.

A kiddle like the missing ones.

He's in danger. As are we all.

Hunger sends Carnies and Praisebees to our perimeter.

There is a rustling in the wind.

Lights beyond the boundary fence.

A sign of Agro threat.


----------



## steadyhealth-community

Dear friends,

we have one surprise for all of you who want to lose their weight in a healthy way and fast. We offer you our ebook ""Real people reveal their biggest weight loss mistakes"" on Amazon for free during the next five days!

You can download it using the following link - http://amzn.to/1PK7inL.

In this book, you will find everything you need to know about successful weight loss and the best part is that this book is made up of the experiences of real people.

We just need one favor from you and that's a review on Amazon as soon as you download and read our book.

Have you ever set out on a quest to lose weight, only to find that the pounds simply didn't come off or stay off? "Story of my life," many people will reply to this question. If you are one of them, this book is for you. In this book, people reveal their biggest weight loss mistakes so you can be aware of them and overcome your own obstacles. Once you know which crucial errors to avoid, success can finally be yours.

"Ina is female, aged 34, from Kentucky

It is very difficult to understand why a person is not losing weight. Majorly it happens due to following issues: 
-	Health Problems: thyroid etc. 
-	Not enough sleep. 
-	Eating large portions (not measuring portions). It is very difficult to assume portion sizes. Use of scale is important. 
-	Eating too much of carbohydrate, not eating enough protein -should be at least above 70 grams for an average female. 
-	Eating way too less and then binging on weekends or later. 
-	Exercising too much, not enough rest. 
-	Losing inches and gaining or maintaining muscle, weight loss is slow, but clothes size reduces. 
-	Drinking not enough water.
If all this is false then health checkup is a must. How long someone has been exercising, what are her/his stats, how much is she/he eating (calories)."


----------



## Margaret E Leigh

NOW ON COUNTDOWN 99c/99p June 26 -30
THE INCORRUPTIBLE - INTERNATIONAL CRIME/SUSPENSE

"Write anything about this and you will not leave Greece alive&#8230;"
Only a rash outsider would dare interfere with Greece's illegal trade in women. Meet Agnes Jones, she's very rash indeed&#8230;
Fictional story, factual scenario.

Link to Amazon USA: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KC5MZJC
Link to Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Incorruptible-deadly-summer-Greece-ebook/dp/B00KC5MZJC

Reviews: 
"Intense story with an unexpected twist. This was completely different from the books I have read and with the landscape of Greece it made for intriguing suspense story. Look forward to seeing what this talented author writes in the future."
"A really well-written, clever story. Is there anyone in Greece Aggie can trust? There are so many twists to this story and if I say too much, I will ruin it for you."

"This is the second book I have read by Margaret Eleanor Leigh, and I liked it even better than the last one. It was a great read and I particularly enjoyed the language, phrasing and the clever descriptive pieces which come with a touch of humour. I really liked those! Also the story moved quickly and did not linger for hours on minute descriptions of one flower. Ms Leigh also has a heroine you want to pick up and shake and throw on a plane to Heathrow. How could she be so stupid, so brave and how loveable all at the same time? A good book for a lazy afternoon, that will entertain you and keep you engrossed. I shall be buying all the other books by this author."


----------



## Kara15

I am excited to announce Electric Surge is now available on Amazon! The second book to Electric Fog that is currently #47 in the best seller category! You can finally start a series without having to wait for the second book to come out! Right now the first book is free until July 2nd to celebrate Electric Surge's release!









The epic battle begins and Liv quickly learns her true potential. As the survivors await rescue Liv is concealing her new found connection with Darro, but it's not easy. She can sense his good heart and his overwhelming feelings for her. As she focuses on her task at hand things go terrible awry and oddly her connection with Darro is the very thing that keeps her alive. As lives are saved and lost Liv must choose whether or not she want to be Queen of an alien planet. And as the pressure builds the battle turns ugly will Liv succeed in saving the kingdom or will she give it all up for the normal teenage life she has begun to miss.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

99c Kindle Countdown on Kevin Lucia's THROUGH A MIRROR, DARKLY. This offer will not come again soon.

Are there truths within the books we read? What if the book delves into the lives of the very town you live in? People you know? Or thought you knew. These are the questions a bookstore owner face when a mysterious book shows up, in THROUGH A MIRROR, DARKLY by Kevin Lucia

You can purchase Kindle or paperback copy of THROUGH A MIRROR, DARKLY right now from your local Amazon outlet (available in Kindle Unlimited, as well): http://getbook.at/AmazonDarkly

Or visit Crystal Lake Publishing for more reviews, links, photos, and info:http://www.crystallakepub.com/through-a-mirror-darkly.php


----------



## mjlevans

Welcome to the wickedest city on earth...
No Quarter: Dominium - Novella 1 (Volume 1) ebook is available for free between July 20 to July 24 through Amazon worldwide!

It will also be regularly available after July 24 on Amazon for $.99

Get the first part of this exciting new series about not fitting in the modern society of the 17th century. Novella 1 begins begins in 1689 Port Royal, Jamaica with Atia Crisp and her sister Livia shipwrecked and sold into slavery. They are separated and Atia is used as a pawn in a deadly card game until she is liberated by sugar merchant Capitaine la Roche (pirate Gator Gar). They take refuge at Cherry Red's brothel and meet up with allies including the medication loving Dr. Strangewayes and Theodore Binge, the card shark.

Including but not limited to:
Brazil - http://goo.gl/i6L7xu
Mexico - http://goo.gl/VRD8wu
UK - http://goo.gl/IG15sq
US - http://goo.gl/W016WT
Canada - http://goo.gl/x3g5SP
France - http://goo.gl/5FvVyT

Also Novellas 2, 3, and 4 are available for just $.99 as well.

Thank you


----------



## Pamela

*Deadly Memories* $.99 today



When Andrea is in a car accident after a posh Hollywood party and can't remember how it happened, a chain of events enfolds, leading to her marriage to an Ambassador's son in France. But what she can't remember might kill her.


----------



## Nuuboll

1


----------



## ReginaM

$2.99 to Purchase or Free on Kindle Unlimited

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B011WX265U?*Version*=1&*entries*=0


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

*★ Start the journey, see where it takes you ★*
RISE TO POWER
$0.99 until the end of August!

When you get the kindle edition, the audiobook is yours for only $1.99

Also download HOME, it's free!



*Book Description:*
Here is the story of David as you have never heard it before: from the king himself, telling the unofficial version, the one he never allowed his court scribes to recount. In his mind, history is written to praise the victorious-but at the last stretch of his illustrious life, he feels an irresistible urge to tell the truth. In the first volume, Rise to Power, David gives you a fascinating account of his early years, culminating with a tribal coronation. Rooted in ancient lore, his is a surprisingly modern memoir.

In an era of cruelty, when destroying the enemy is deemed a sacred directive, the slayer of Goliath finds a way to become larger than life. His search for a path to power leads him in ways that are, at times, scandalous. Notorious for his contradictions, David is seen by others as a gifted court entertainer, a successful captain in Saul's army, a cunning fugitive, a traitor leading a gang of felons, and a ruthless raider of neighboring towns who leaves no witnesses behind.

How does he see himself, during this first phase of his life? With his hands stained with blood, can he find an inner balance between conflicting drives: his ambition for the crown, his determination to survive the conflict with Saul, and his longing for purity, for a touch of the divine, as expressed so lyrically in his psalms and music?


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Now release, children's book:

Once there was a little girl, with the cutest reddish curl&#8230; So started a poem I wrote for a little girl named Jess, who at two months was looking at the world with such an intense, serious observation, as if to examine if anything was worthy of a smile.

To read more, and see the animation for this book, click here:
From poem to animation: Jess and Wiggle


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Read it now: A favorite Son
Enjoy the tale that I have spun
About two brothers, greed, rivalry
Who will stay? And who will flee--

Click here for more on this sale:
SALE: A Favorite Son


----------



## jec

*If You Like a Cozy With Attitude, You'll Love The Kadence MacBride Mysteries*​*$2.99, Free with Kindle Unlimited or as an Amazon Prime Borrow*​
*Death of an Idiot Boss* http://amzn.to/1NE8S5t
Ever had a boss you'd happily kill?
Somebody beat her to it.
Amateur sleuth was never part of Kadence MacBride's career plan. Neither was murder suspect. Between unearthing Civil Rights era secrets someone wants to stay buried and fending off a cop driven by expediency over truth, Kadence may end up trading her red power suit for an orange jumpsuit.


----------



## Author David Moon

Kindle Countdown Deal
Zomosapiens by David Moon
The Apocalypse from the Zombies Point of View
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HOLVSRW


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I am thrilled to find the first review for my new children's book, Jess and Wiggle, written by a Top 500 Amazon Reviewer:

★★★★★ ~~Jess the Determined Girl and Wiggle her Imaginary Friend~~ By Chief, USN Ret...VT Town TOP 500 REVIEWER on August 6, 2015

A magical and delightful book written for ages 3 - 6. The illustrations are beautiful and accompany the text plus the story rhymes which I always think is a plus. The author shows her creativity in several manners. First and foremost, the story is so cute. Toss is the fact that the author also did the drawings! Then she adds something really unique - 'Jess with the reddish curl' speaks in a straight line' and Wiggle's speech is a wiggly line. At the very end, the story is repeated in plain text.

The story itself is indeed magical. For Jess, you see, does not smile or laugh. She is also a most determined girl. Her imaginary friend, Wiggle has a mission and that is to make her smile! So, their adventure is on and what a time it is for both of them. Excellent story which I am sure the little ones will enjoy both for the illustrations and the text.

Most highly recommended and for multiple reasons.

Get ★★★★★ Jess and Wiggle
#kindle http://BookShow.me/B013D1W0SM
#print http://BookShow.me/1494920964


----------



## Genevieve Mckay

The Opposite of Living is .99 cents for this week only!

Determined orphan Carolina Brown creates a vibrant fantasy world to keep from facing the past that haunts her. Unable to speak, Carolina wants nothing more to be left alone with her cook books and her vivid imagination.When a strange couple appear, claiming to be relatives, Cara must decide whether to stay in the darkness forever or risk stepping into the light.

A Coming of Age story with a Paranormal twist

http://amzn.com/B00PXIKBMG


----------



## JeremyK

Hi everyone!

My name's Jeremy Kneebone (yeah, it really is) and my book Vaudevillains is available as an e-book on Amazon. It's normally $1.55 (99p), but it's free until Tuesday 11th August.

The US link is here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B010KCOM4W

and the UK link is here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Vaudevillains-Jeremy-Kneebone-ebook/dp/B010KCOM4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1439044738&sr=8-1&keywords=jeremy+kneebone

It's currently 42nd in the Literary Humour rankings (a number with a proud literary humour tradition!), and I'd love to get it to the top!

Description:
Gert, small-town drunkard, big-time storyteller, finds himself in the pub one night with a few old jazz musicians. Little does he know that, by the end of the evening, he will be the lead detective in a murder case. 
With the help of Lester, a scatterbrained youth, Gert sets out to solve the crime, at least for an afternoon. Ghost stories, rum and classic yarns prove too much of a distraction, however, and the detectives soon find themselves short of time. 
The victim has a long past, and there are plenty of tales to tell. Gert and Lester must navigate the town's larger-than-life personalities and its never-ending sequence of pubs in order to bring the murderer to justice. Worst of all, the naïve detectives must confront the world's most deadly spectre: vaudeville.


----------



## brwi

Release day is today for Story of K former #11 top action story on Wattpad! http://www.amazon.com/Story-K-Infinite-Golden-Light-ebook/dp/B013795IH0. It's a bargain at only 99c.

Beyond that I'm putting Average Joe up for free today and tomorrow as well http://www.amazon.com/Average-Joe-Extraordinaires-Belart-Wright-ebook/dp/B00R7EMRXA. Get one, get all, have a ball!

K Blurb: Science fiction meets action in this explosive tale of two conquering brothers on a quest to rid the universe of a golden warrior of enormous power. The brothers, Masked Ones composed entirely of nanomachines, must band together along with the sentient masks of their dead brothers in order to capture the rogue warrior or destroy him. Who will you root for in this epic unpredictable space battle?

Joe Blurb:
While knocking back illegal drinks with his friends at the hallowed Orangetown Pickers' college football stadium, average kid Joe Black finds himself desperately trying to save the life of a beautiful dark haired woman after a deadly explosion violently interrupts his fun and games. While trying to fathom why he would even do something so reckless he soon finds himself entangled in a dangerous game of terrorist plots, mistaken identities, hard boiled detectives, the criminal underworld, and of all things magic as he tries to escape with his life and make sense of it all.

Joe faces many challenges from all new enemies, assassins, and even his own friends. Can Joe navigate all this danger, escape with his life, and handle his biggest challenge to date, finding something about himself that is truly extraordinary? Find out within the pages of Average Joe and the Extraordinaires.


----------



## appetiteforedu

Available on Amazon for 99cents till 17.08! Get your copy: amzn.to/1Fy9Gmq










*A bestselling book for children in Europe now available internationally in form of an ebook!*

Abracadabra, Hocus Pocus... With this book you'll not limit yourself to these magic words, but you'll actually do magic! You'll be able to break the law of gravity, make objects disappear or even read people's minds...

Some books require an endless list of things you should buy before enjoying its content. To perform the tricks from our ebook you will need just a few everyday items such as coins or a pencil!

Children's Book of Magic will take your child into a fascinating world of magic and illusion. The secrets are revealed by a young, yet famous illusionist Konrad Modzelewski. The book is a fantastic source of both entertainment and education, which will help your child:


improve their memory

boost their creativity

develop their manual, acting and interpersonal skills

introduce them to basic physics concepts


The book contains 30 beautifully illustrated cartoons as well as the trick explained, along with the tips and additional information on how to perform it. The tricks are of different difficulty levels, therefore they are recommended both for small children aged 4 and older ones up to 9. It's a great opportunity for valuable family moments: younger kids can learn the tricks with the help of parents or siblings, and older ones can show off the tricks they mastered to family members or friends!

Get the ebook: amzn.to/1Fy9Gmq

Buy the book today and start spending quality (and magical) time with your kid!

*What readers are saying about Children's Book of Magic:*

"*The kids and I had SO much fun reading this book together this afternoon. We read all the tricks and tried out quite a few, absolutely roaring with laughter when I managed to recreate the Towel Chicken. Hilarious!*"

"*When I first glanced at this book, I knew we had something exceptional for children's education, recreation, entertainment, and skill development.*"

''*Although the author says the book is for ages 4 to 9, I think it could go even to higher ages, even from 4 to 90 - grandpas will enjoy "fooling" their grandkids with some of this magic stuff!*''


----------



## js_wellington

ROBERT BUTTRESS AND THE INCREDIBLY DIFFICULT LIFE is FREE until Saturday, 8/15!

_Robert Buttress and the Incredibly Difficult Life_ chronicles the life of a Rhode Island fisherman. Rob never found a place he ever truly fit in. His childhood home life fell apart at the seams. His own family was torn away from him in tragedy. His poor decisions led him down a road he never wanted to relive. Despite some early hardships, Rob managed to glue the pieces of his life back together but sometimes the glue doesn't stick. How much can one person handle in one incredibly difficult life? When does one person hit the ultimate breaking point?

http://www.amazon.com/Robert-Buttress-Incredibly-Difficult-Life-ebook/dp/B013JFEK1W/ref=la_B013KGD7HI_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1439471986&sr=1-1


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I have just finished designing the cover for my upcoming novel, My Own Voice, which is volume I of my series, Still Life with Memories. It is already available for preorder--at $0.99. Get it now!

Here is what the story is about:
Cover reveal: My Own Voice


----------



## glc3

THE DEAD WAR SERIES: GRAY COLLECTION, $2.99 and also available for Kindle Unlimited.

A mission to deliver a message during a war with the living dead turns into a fight to save the one human being who may be the key to stopping the armies of the dead. If only the dead were the only threat humanity must face during THE DEAD WAR.

Welcome to The Dead War Series: GRAY COLLECTION. This volume contains the first five books or shorts in The Dead War Zombie Series.

This volume contains:
The Dead War Series Book One: Survive The Night 
The Dead War Series Book Two: ABOMINATION 
The Dead War Series Book Three: WAR 
The Dead War Series: ROGUE 
The Dead War Series: The Short Story Collection.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013O5I8WE

http://data:image/webp;base64,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


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

For a limited time, [book:Now I Am Paper|20597615] is on sale for only $0.99.

Book description:
Written in rhyme, this is a children book for all ages, telling the story of longing for a child who has gone on her way and left the old tree behind. The tree gives voice to love and loss, fear and hope, death and rebirth in a new form, as it is transformed first to pulp and then to paper, the very paper from which the child reads this story. Sensually told, it brings forth the sounds and smells of the forest.

I remember: a gentler sound, 
The forest rustling in the rain 
Leaves were swirling all around 
I heard soft footsteps up the lane...

The paintings for the cover and interior pages are watercolor on paper, done by the author. She drew the text for each verse by hand, in a 'Gothic' font that is as flowery as the tree used to be in its prime. Children would love the highly decorative style of the writing, and the sudden long strokes that express the emotions in this story.

Each verse appears on a paper leaf that floats over transparent paper in the shape of an ellipse, which symbolizes a puddle of tears at the foot of the tree.

Get ★★★★★ NOW I AM PAPER:
#Kindle http://bookShow.me/B00YQS4O72
#iTunes http://tinyurl.com/nowppr-it 
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/nowppr-bn 
#Kobo http://tinyurl.com/nowppr-kb 
#Smashwords http://tinyurl.com/nowppr-sm 
#Print http://bookShow.me/1494919427


----------



## Mat Ridley

Kindle Countdown Deal - price reduced to £0.99/$0.99, but only until 28 August!

​
*Daniel Stein is having the worst day of his life. The last day of his life, in fact. And things are only going to get worse for him tomorrow.*

Death is only the beginning for Dan. Waking up to find that his wife, Joanna, has also been killed is bad enough, but then Dan also finds a sword shoved into his hand, and is told that the only way he's ever going to get to Jo -- and Heaven -- is if he does as God tells him and fights against the forces of Satan's army.

But demons are the least of Dan's problems in the afterlife. There's also his hatred of God to contend with.

And Dan is pretty sure that God hates him right back.

*Welcome to Purgatory.*

-----​


----------



## KelliWolfe

*Lessons in Love* is a series of new adult romance novellas about going away to college and falling in love for the very first time. While there is character overlap, each story in the series is a standalone with no cliffhangers and has its own happy ending. They're all priced at 99 cents, and the fourth in the series will be out on September 4th.

*First to Fall*
It took only one day at college for life to throw a wrench in Alyssa's plans. When she walks into the quirky used bookstore just off campus she expects to find a few old paperbacks, not to lose her head over the store's sexy owner - and Kyle is way out of her league, the kind of sex-on-a-stick bad boy who would never give a girl like her a second thought. Or would he? There's nothing Alyssa loves more than a good challenge, and this one promises to be a lot more exciting than running for class president. She just wants to make Kyle notice her, that's all - to see her as a woman. How hard can that be? She'll stop before she gets in over her head. But she can't get those smoldering brown eyes and sinful smile out of her mind, and she keeps imagining his full, soft lips hovering a breath away from her own.

_Would kissing him really be so dangerous?_

Kyle doesn't do sweet and innocent. He certainly doesn't mess with the kind of college girls who will still be getting carded when they're forty. But one look at Alyssa's smile is enough to shake him, and he can't seem to make himself push her away. It's a mistake and he knows it - he's too old for her, she's not remotely his type, and he's not into relationships - but she's under his skin like no other woman has ever managed before. He knows he can't have her, but maybe he can have just a little taste? He can always stop, any time he wants to, before he gets in too deep with her. What can it hurt? Just one kiss, and then he can stop. Can't he?

_Would kissing her really be so dangerous?_


----------



## Genevieve Mckay

New release, An Aching in the Bone, is just .99 cents all this week 

http://amzn.com/B012B0XH3I


----------



## JGS

MEMORIES OF A BRAINLESS GIRL

FREE E-BOOK (Kindle) downloads available for one day only on: 27th August 2015

Genre: mystery, murder, literary fiction

Description: A park. A murder. We enter a world of shadows in which a young woman faces the deepest mysteries and conflicts of her life - the truth about the death of her father, her crumbling religious faith, her awakening sexuality and an extraordinary yet real brain disease that should have killed her but has left her miraculously intact. "Memories of a Brainless Girl" is a story about mind, God, miracles, mystery, murder and a girl with "no brain".

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QBZRNSA


----------



## mphicks

*NEW RELEASE*
*99c!*

​
*The "stunning and harrowing" short story, originally published in the anthology No Way Home, is now available as a standalone release and features an all-new foreword written by award-winning science fiction author, Lucas Bale.*

Cara Stone is a broken woman: penniless, homeless, and hopeless. When given the chance to appear on television, she jumps at the opportunity to win a minimum of $5,000 for her family.

The state-run, crowdfunded series, Revolver, has been established by the nation's moneyed elite to combat the increasing plight of class warfare.

There's never been a Revolver contestant quite like Cara before. The corporate states of America are hungry for blood, and she promises to deliver.

"_Revolver_ by Michael Patrick Hicks ... takes the 'shocking' gold medal. A classic example of social science fiction ... most gripping." - David Wailing, author of _Auto_

"_Revolver_ is a brave, powerful piece of writing... It's unapologetic, visceral, and the kind of story that would probably have sent the Clean Reader app into cyber meltdown. Give it a read if you like your stories to take you to the edge of your seat." - Tommy Muncie, author of _Shadow's Talent_

"This story, you should print out and give to your friends and family. You should read it aloud at book club meetings and you should dissect with strangers at the bus stop. This story is freaking amazing." - Stephanie Lehenbauer, Novel Commentary Review of _No Way Home_


----------



## Kathy Burford

_Elsewhen_ (fantasy)


A fun read for all, centered on Kayla's quest to discover the secret behind the merging of technology and magic that is bringing When (our world) and Elsewhen (a magic world) closer together and endangering them both, including an eighteenth-century Cockney, a messy piskie (that's the way he spells it), a molting dragon, the ever-pleasant Russian witch Baba Yaga, and many other eccentrics!


----------



## CrystalMarcos

Pre-order price *DROP $2.99* until release 8/28! http://amzn.to/1IGbLDd UK http://amzn.to/1MN6OLd CA http://amzn.to/1UoeXXT If you order the paperback you get the Kindle version for* $.99 *via Kindle matchbook!

Ideal for Hunger Games and Divergent fans, Crystal Marcos delivers Novus, a riveting novel set in a dystopian future of action-adventure, suspense, and romance. Intriguing characters and a gripping storyline keep the reader turning page after page.

Being a teenager is hard enough. And what if your life's path is predetermined? On top of that, you aren't even Human?

Cayden was given life as a Cresecren. He expected to live out his days with the dysfunctional Human family he was assigned to serve. One fateful night, however, landed him in Gavaron, the home of maimed, elderly, or defiant Cresecren.

Beyond its borders is the Den, an area much more dangerous than he ever imagined. Now seventeen, Cayden unwittingly becomes involved in a conspiracy and is one of a handful of survivors fleeing a deadly attack. They set off on a perilous journey in search of refuge and the truth. Along the way, Cayden begins to comprehend the difference between fully living and merely surviving, while trying to balance his emotions and a forbidden love.

Read my *first review* here on *Goodreads*: https://www.goodreads.com/review/show/1337255819?book_show_action=false&from_review_page=1
ReplyQuoteNotifyRemove

*Pre-order *eBook here:
US http://amzn.to/1IGbLDd
UK http://amzn.to/1MN6OLd
CA http://amzn.to/1UoeXXT 
and other amazon sites


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Just discovered a great new review for my historical fiction novel, Rise to Power:

★★★★★ A Time Old Tale, Told With An Astute Voice
ByAmazonCust49on September 3, 2015
Format: Kindle EditionVerified Purchase
Reading Uvi Pozansky is like dipping one's toe into a seemingly calm lake. At first it feels motionless, yet the deeper one goes, the more turbulent and complex the waters become. So it is with Mz. Pozansky's lovely, astute, and highly analytical writing.

Of course, most of us have heard the story of David versus Goliath. But in "RISE TO POWER (Book of David), the author takes a different path. Much like the composer Salieri in "Amadeus" or the main protagonist, Benjamin Britten, she begins the book with an older, hopefully wiser King David, forced into quarantine and all the while ruminating about his life. A bountiful life filled with his beginnings as a court musician to King Saul, his private ambitions, and ultimately, his lust for power overriding everything.

As the book progresses, we realize this is a great story about the young lying in wait for the old to decline--a time old tale, told this time as an ancient lore (albeit with a lot of modern phrasing), where Philistines, concubines, and battles reign supreme and human foibles are presented for what they are--man's weaknesses throughout time. VERY well told!

Get ★★★★★ RISE TO POWER
#kindle http://bookShow.me/B00H6PMZ0U
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-rise
#itunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id958661322
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-rise
#smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-rise 
#print http://bookShow.me/098499324X 
#audiobook http://tinyurl.com/rise-audio


----------



## Jena H

*** NON-FICTION ***

Who remembers a little show from the '70s called.... _Emergency!_ If you're over *cough* years of age, you probably watched it during the original run. If you're in Generation Y, maybe you caught the show in syndication on those "all-repeat, all-the time" channels, or even one of the throwback, retro-TV channels. In any case, this show is GROUNDBREAKING, as it singlehandedly introduced the nation to the concept of emergency medicine, and, specifically, the paramedic program. (It probably also launched a million careers in the past 40 years.)

Here's a handy-dandy guide to watching this ground-breaking series, broken down into two volumes.

*Seasons 1-3:* ~ $1.99


*Seasons 4-6* ~ $2.99 **Kindle Unlimited**


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Apart from Love (volume I & II of Still Life with Memories, woven together.) This book is on $0.99 #‎sale from now until 09/10/2015! Check it out:

Get ★★★★★ Apart From Love: 
#Kindle http://BookShow.me/B006WPITP0
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/Apart-BN
#Apple https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id962197705 
#Kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-aprt 
#Smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-aprt 
#print http://bookShow.me/0984993207
#Audio Amazon http://tinyurl.com/apart-audio-amz
#audio iTunes http://tinyurl.com/Apart-iTunes
#Audio Audible http://tinyurl.com/apart-love-audio

*Apart from Love:*
(volume I and II of Still Life with Memories, woven together, with two additional chapters):
Apart from Love contains two threads, volume I and II of Still Life with Memories, woven together (along with two new chapters) around the same events in 1980, when Ben returns to meet his father, Lenny, and his new wife, Anita. It is then that he discovers a family secret.

*My Own Voice:
*(volume I of Still Life with Memories)
Ten years ago, when she was seventeen, Anita started an affair with Lenny, in spite of knowing that he was a married man. Now married to him and carrying his child, she finds herself condemned to compete with Natasha's shadow, the memory of her brilliance back in her prime, before she succumbed to early-onset Alzheimer's. Despite Anita's lack of education, her rough slang, and what happened to her in the past, Lenny tries to transform her. He wants her to become Natasha.

Faced with his compelling wish, and the way he writes her as a character in his book, how can Anita find a voice of her own? And when his estranged son, Ben, comes back and lives in the same small apartment, can she keep the balance between the two men, whose desire for her is marred by guilt and blame?

*The White Piano:
*(volume II of Still Life with Memories)
Coming back to his childhood home after years of absence, Ben is unprepared for the secret, which is now revealed to him: his mother, Natasha, who used to be a brilliant pianist, is losing herself to early-onset Alzheimer's, which turns the way her mind works into a riddle. His father has remarried, and his new wife, Anita, looks remarkably similar to Natasha-only much younger. In this state of being isolated, being apart from love, how will Ben react when it is so tempting to resort to blame and guilt? "In our family, forgiveness is something you pray for, something you yearn to receive-but so seldom do you give it to others."

Behind his father's back, Ben and Anita find themselves increasingly drawn to each other. They take turns using an old tape recorder to express their most intimate thoughts, not realizing at first that their voices are being captured by him. These tapes, with his eloquent speech and her slang, reveal the story from two opposite viewpoints.

What emerges in this family is a struggle, a desperate, daring struggle to find a path out of conflicts, out of isolation, from guilt to forgiveness.


----------



## AuthorTarynJames

For a limited time, purchase Claimed by her Stepbrother for just $0.99! On sale from 9/6/15-9/13/15!

_One night of passion with her billionaire stepbrother Christian has left Melanie Jacobs in an interesting condition. Christian's supermodel fiancee has generously offered to raise the child as her own -- provided Christian never see Melanie again. Can Melanie really give up her baby to her stepbrother and his future bride? Can Christian really give up his alluring stepsister? Find out in ... Claimed by her Stepbrother._


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

Brand new Crystal Lake Publishing release (99c for today only!):

Six talented zombie authors take on the Afterlife in an interactive shared-world zombie anthology.
Welcome to Purgatory, an arid plain of existence where zombies are the least of your problems. It's a post-mortem Hunger Games, and Blaze, a newcomer to Purgatory, needs your help to learn the rules of this world and choose the best course of action.
Purgatory is escapable, so aid Blaze to win the favor of the ruling Gatherers by earning this right. But what's waiting outside Purgatory, is beyond what the human mind can fathom.
His fate. Your choices.
Your six different choices are penned by Joe McKinney, Armand Rosamilia, Tonia Brown, Joe Mynhardt, Aurelio Lopez III, and Alex Laybourne.

Get CHILDREN OF THE GRAVE right now from Amazon in Kindle format (KU also available): http://getbook.at/AmazonGrave

Or read more reviews on our website: http://www.crystallakepub.com/children-of-the-grave.php

Paperback coming later this week.


----------



## jdrew

*On Sale 99 Cents - Limited Time
A scifi thriller with romance and murder set in the Pacific Ocean.
Dolphins that talk, genetically engineered "mermaids" and a lonely fisherman.
A page turner.*



*Kindle for any country*
http://hyperurl.co/0pnqlp​


----------



## CrystalMarcos

*Special Birthday Pricing of $2.49 *for the rest of September on my Young Adult Novus (The Cresecren Chronicles, Book 1)! My Children's Books for Ages 7 and up will also be on sale BELLYACHE: A Delicious Tale and HEADACHE: The Hair-Raising Sequel to BELLYACHE will be *$1.49 each*!

*A Review from Readers' Favorite*

I would recommend not starting Novus (The Cresecren Chronicles, Book 1) by Crystal Marcos if you have anything planned for the rest of the day, as you will most likely not want to put the book down! Cayden, the main character, is a Cresecren, similar to humans, but made to serve them. Cayden ended up in a colony of Cresecrens who are either not fit to serve any longer or who have been outcasts for some reason. One day, Cayden's life changes completely. He meets an interesting human girl, and then is involved in a rather unpleasant chain of events (which I can't mention as that would be spoilers!) which lead to him and a group of others being on the run, and finding out that the world out there is full of things that are not as they seem.

Novus by Crystal Marcos is one of those gems that make you care about the characters within the story, and while you definitely want to know what happens to them, you can't help but also not want to get to the end of the book. It's the kind of book whose characters you miss when you finish the book. There is good news though, it's the first book in a series and if Crystal writes as well in the second book then it will also be a fantastic read. There still is a lot to explore, quite a few issues to be resolved, and I am sure that more interesting characters will be waiting for readers.

Review Source: https://readersfavorite.com/book-review/novus

Purchasing *NOVUS* from Amazon: http://amzn.to/1IGbLDd
Purchasing *BELLYACHE* from Amazon: http://amzn.to/y4ygak
Purchasing *HEADACHE* from Amazon: http://amzn.to/NDmRuP


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

On sale for only $0.99. Get it now:
#kindle http://BookShow.me/B00LEPPDV6
#nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-bath
#iTunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id962197118
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-bath
#smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-bath
#Print http://BookShow.me/0984993274
#Audio http://tinyurl.com/peek-bathsheba-2

*Book Description*:
Against the backdrop of wars, raging within the land and without, David is growing into the mantle of leadership. Between his anointment as a tribal king and his anointment as the king of all of Israel, he uses wisdom, cunning, and his own understanding of the forces of history, aiming for high ideals: stopping the bloodshed, uniting the nation, and bringing about healing and peace.

But then, having reached his peak, David falters. He makes a serious error that threatens to undo his political success, and cost him not only the adoration of his people--but also the sense of being sustained by a divine power. That error is the most torrid tale of passion ever told: his deliciously forbidden love for Bathsheba, followed by his attempt to cover up the ensuing scandal by sending her husband--who serves him faithfully in his army--to his death.

This standalone novel is volume II of The David Chronicles, told candidly by the king himself. David uses modern language, indicating that this is no fairytale. Rather, it is a story that is happening here and now. Listen to his voice as he undergoes a profound change, realizing the magnitude of his sin, and the curse looming over his entire future.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Now on sale for $0.99:

What a beautiful review by Valerie for my children' book, Now I am paper:

★★★★★ A Watercolor of Words, September 14, 2015
By Valerie (Verified Purchase)

And what an exquisite painting this story is. Not only are her words vividly drawn, but the book is richly enhanced by her own illustrations, breathtaking and elegant, yet simply expressive.

I rank her up there with Tomie dePaola, Eric Carle, and Shel Silverstein. High praise from one who grew up on, and passed forward Silverstein's classic to all my progeny. Some could say this is a retelling of The Giving Tree, but I say this is so much more. Ms. Pozanski's eloquent prose and exquisite illustrations bring a new and uplifting twist. It becomes very much a circle-of-life tale. The message, the prose and glorious illustrations create a true celebration of life.

This book is the single best children's book I've read in years. As a mother of eight and grandmother of ten, I speak with authority. I applaud Ms. Pozanski's immeasurable talents and am ordering copies for my grandchildren for Christmas. What better gift than a celebration of life? Many thanks, Ms. Pozanski for giving us this tale of life, of hope and renewal.
MOST HIGHLY RECOMMENDED to children of ALL ages.

Get ★★★★★ NOW I AM PAPER:
#Kindle http://bookShow.me/B00YQS4O72
#iTunes http://tinyurl.com/nowppr-it 
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/nowppr-bn 
#Kobo http://tinyurl.com/nowppr-kb 
#Smashwords http://tinyurl.com/nowppr-sm 
#Print http://bookShow.me/1494919427


----------



## Robert Dahlen

It's the first (publication) anniversary for Michiko and Beth, and we're celebrating! Through Monday, September 21 (extended 24 hours due to Amazon outages), get all four Monkey Queen books at Amazon for just 99 cents US each! That includes:

Of Introductions And Abductions: Michiko the Monkey Queen and geek girl Beth McGill team up for the first time to save a kidnapped friend!

The Brigadoon Boondoggle: Can Michiko and Beth stop two new groups of Emigres from going to war, and the dark forces that threaten them all?

Under The Stars Of Faerie: Take to the skies with Michiko and Beth in this pirate adventure tale!

A Tiding Of Magpies: Michiko and Beth help a princess rescue her fiance and race to fulfill a prophecy...and a great secret is revealed.

Fantasy adventure with heroines, humor and heart, topped with wonderful covers by Willow! Click the links in the signature to get your copies, or search your Amazon store for "Robert Dahlen"! Don't wait - ends Monday 9/21!


----------



## trlocke

*Kindle Countdown on 2nd Edition Bestseller about Hollywood and Show Business*

*99c for the next 16 hours, then 2days at 1.99 and 2days at 2.99 before returning to its regular 4.99. Hope you check it out. Please share. Thanks. *








http://www.amazon.com/What-Before-Moved-Hollywood-ebook/dp/B00BQSGK4U/ref=tmm_kin_title_0


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I'm thrilled to find this review of my novel, The White Piano:

★★★★★ Wonderful and fascinating story
By Mr R Cheal on September 3, 2015
This book goes hand in hand with the author's "My own Voice" and the two work very well as a set.
The core of the story is Lenny's marriage to his second wife, Anita, a much younger version of his ex-wife Natasha, who has early onset Alzheimers. While one book follows the narrative of Anita, we now hear the story from Ben's side, who is Lenny's estranged son.
His observations cast a new light on the situation. His perspective, aided by letters from his mother, bring new revelations and peel further layers of the family. The author also uses tape recordings in the book, making this a very accomplished piece of story telling. While I don't often like 'clever' or constructed plot devices, here it works extremely well.
The author has a unique sharp and poignant writing style and with the change of perspectives she gives the characters further depth. Great writing, a fascinating premise and wonderful insight in human nature make this a read very worth your time.

Get ★★★★★ THE WHITE PIANO:
#kindle http://BookShow.me/B013TAU7L4
#nook http://tinyurl.com/wpiano-bn
#itunes http://tinyurl.com/wpiano-apple 
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/wpiano-kobo 
#smashwords http://tinyurl.com/wpiano-smsh 
#audiobook http://BookShow.me/B015F0CL06
#print http://BookShow.me/151704944X


----------



## sharielk

SALE ALERT!! $0.99!!!!

ENT BOOK OF THE DAY!!

_A surprising past paves the way to a future she never saw coming...._

"*The Year of Soup*," by Howard Reiss, recently ranked #1 in Love & Romance on Amazon, will keep you reading until the wee hours of the morning.

Don't miss out on what reviewers call "captivating," "hard to put down," and "soup for the soul."

http://www.amazon.com/The-Year-Soup-Howard-Reiss-ebook/dp/B00A1PARFC/ref=pd_sim_351_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=1DA2X8H3ZJB4HZ11YCNH&dpID=51SQgT-lClL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR102%2C160_

#mustread #awardwinning #ebooksale #romance #suspense


----------



## kspringer

My young adult contemporary box set, JUST YOUR AVERAGE BOX SET, is free today! http://www.amazon.com/Just-Your-Average-Princess-Celebrity-ebook/dp/B01495YHX2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Daniel Zellar

FILICIDE: A Thriller Novella - $0.99

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B014INFUXQ



> (fil•i•cide) ˈfi-lə-ˌsīd
> noun
> 1. the intentional act of killing one's son or daughter.
> 2. a person who murders his or her own child(ren).
> 
> Like all 17-year-olds, Molly Porter had never heard of the Filicide Program. She learned its name the day her parents tried to murder her. On that day, every parent in her secluded, North Carolina beach town conspired to kill their own children, and many of Molly's friends did not survive the night.
> 
> But what is the Filicide Program? How could an entire community of loving mothers and fathers turn on their own in a day? And why?
> 
> These questions will haunt Molly as she scrambles to keep her two younger brothers-and herself-safe from the two people she thought would always be on her side no matter what. Her mom and dad have "switched," and now they will never stop hunting her. Either she must kill her parents or they will kill her, unless&#8230;
> 
> Unless Molly stays alive long enough to unravel this conspiracy and answer the most important question of all:
> 
> How do you stop the Filicide Program?


----------



## Jarmitagetheauthor

Endless Winter 99c/99p
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HOIHR2K

Imagine falling in love for the first time, the adrenaline, the flutters. Now imagine being told you had to have a baby with somebody else... 
Trapped in an unfamiliar room with no way out, Anais has no idea just how much her life is just about to change. A locked door stands between her and freedom but as she is just about to find out, the door is the least of her problems.


----------



## bendanarama

High Moon Rising: The Serpent's Fangs





> Summoned to Washington by a shadowy Government agency, Sheriff Jim Ashwood is thrown into a battle between magical forces that even a Werewolf would struggle against!
> With new allies and old friends alike, Jim prepares himself to face his greatest challenge yet - the Church of the Serpent!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Get my book, and this I pledge
I'll take you with me to the edge
You'll be my hero, you'll be the king
Who lives to see one more spring

*★ Love reading? Get this book now ★ *
On $0.99 sale 10/03/2015-10/04/2015 only!
The Edge of Revolt



*Book Description:*

Struggling to find the right balance between loving his sons and upholding justice, David is silent when Amnon rapes his daughter, Tamar, and when Absalom lures Amnon to his death. These crimes go unpunished, because a mysterious change has come upon the king, which his court scribes note even before he does. In the past he had to explain his actions, such as the affair with Bathsheba, to them. Now, they want to understand the opposite thing: his lack of action.

In families other than his, such matters may be a mere matter of gossip. Yet when assault, incest, and murder occur in the king's family, they affect matters of the state. David is toppled from his throne and must escape from the son he adores, Absalom.

Even as he finds a way to quell the revolt and come back to the City of David, the road ahead seems unclear. How will he find the right successor amongst his remaining sons, the one who will connect to him and continue his legacy?

This is volume III of the trilogy The David Chronicles, told candidly by the king himself. David uses modern language, indicating that this is no fairytale. Rather, it is a story that is happening here and now.

#kindle http://BookShow.me/B00Q5WVKA6
#nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-edge
#iTunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id962261135 
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-edge 
#smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-edge


----------



## Jay Hartman

In honor of Breast Cancer Awareness Month, we're offering the late Kathi Kamen Goldmark's posthumous novel Her Wild Oats for 40% off through the month of October, which means only $2.99.

_Kathi Kamen Goldmark's first novel, And My Shoes Keep Walking Back to You, earned praise from an assortment of well-known authors including Amy Tan, Maya Angelou, Scott Turow, Judy Collins, Rita Mae Brown, Carl Hiaasen, and Roddy Doyle; and received positive reviews in O, the Oprah Magazine, the Miami Herald, the San Francisco Chronicle, and other publications.

Completed shortly before her untimely death from breast cancer, Goldmark's Her Wild Oats is a honky-tonk road story about two unlikely pals: A smart young woman, Arizona Rosenblatt, leaves home and her role as assistant to a high-powered Hollywood executive when she discovers her husband is having an affair with a woman from Jews for Jesus; and thirteen-year-old Otis Ray "Wild Oats" Pixlie, boy genius harmonica player. In the end, Otis Ray learns what it means to be an adult, Arizona discovers the life she wants, and they both figure out the true meaning of love and family. _

"When you flee your okay marriage and your pretty good job, what do you find? What else but who you are. With humor and tenderness, Kathi Kamen Goldmark has created characters who we would love to have as companions on our own escape." 
--Amy Tan, author of _The Valley of Amazement_

http://amzn.to/1OdLnTa


----------



## Jay Hartman

The third book in JD Netto's worldwide bestselling series _The Whispers of the Fallen_ is scheduled for release on October 31st, so we've reduced the price of the first book to just $0.99 through the month of October. The second book, Rebellion, is only $2.99!

*About The Whispers of the Fallen:*
http://amzn.to/1OdMiTx
Ever since the dawn of days, rumors about the Diary of Lucifer echoed throughout Elysium. Hidden from all human knowledge, the Diary was kept a secret, locked away in the small village of Agalmath.

Isaac and Demetre find themselves in a dangerous journey as they uncover the truth about the Diary and its guardians. However, for Isaac and Demetre, danger lies at every step, hidden in the most unexpected places.

Hunted by the Nephilins and the Fallen Stars, they must find others who will join them in the battle against the coming darkness.

Thus begins The Whispers of the Fallen, a new series of epic fantasy for readers of all ages.

*About Rebellion:*
http://amzn.to/1jIpbFo
Smoke rises from the ruins of fallen kingdoms. Forgotten secrets have been revealed. In the darkness of the world, Lucifer's army grows.

The quest of the book-bearers grows even more perilous when Isaac and his companions discover that ancient enemies have risen from the Heart of Elysium, seeking to snatch the Book of Letters from their hands. The Nephilins are now aided by Xavier, one of the Fallen Rulers. Villages have been brought to the ground by armies of Shadows. Creatures from the Abyss now lurk in the mountains and forests, longing to kill whoever crosses their path.

Isaac and his companions must find courage to overcome their fears as they continue their journey throughout Elysium.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Dennis Waller, filmmaker and author of several books, is recognized as an expert on spiritual experience, self-discovery, and exploring the human consciousness. He is also a Top 500 Amazon Reviewer, which is an amazing rank. I am honored that he posted this review for my novel, My Own Voice (volume I of Still Life with Memories):

★★★★★ Writing at its best, October 4, 2015
By Dennis Waller

Uvi Poznansky is an author I follow for one simple reason, her writing is refreshing and her style is unique in providing a reading experience that is both satisfying and entertaining. This latest installment in her catalog of work once again lives up to my expectations. With masterfully rich and complex characters, "My Own Voice," is written from Anita point of view giving the reader an inside look at Anita. Not to spoil anything, I will say that reading the works of Uvi Poznansky is a treat.

Get ★★★★★ MY OWN VOICE:
#Kindle http://BookShow.me/B013TA3FBS
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/voice-nb 
#iTunes http://tinyurl.com/voice-appl 
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/voice-kobo 
#Smashwords http://tinyurl.com/voice-smsh
#audiobook http://www.amazon.com/dp/B013TA3FBS/


----------



## JGS

MEMORIES OF A BRAINLESS GIRL

FREE E-BOOK (Kindle) downloads available: 10th October 2015

Genre: mystery, murder, literary fiction

Description: A park. A murder. We enter a world of shadows in which a young woman faces the deepest mysteries and conflicts of her life - the truth about the death of her father, her crumbling religious faith, her awakening sexuality and an extraordinary yet real brain disease that should have killed her but has left her miraculously intact. "Memories of a Brainless Girl" is a story about mind, God, miracles, mystery, murder and a girl with "no brain".

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QBZRNSA


----------



## bendanarama

High Moon Rising: Volume One (omnibus): $2.99!





> When Jim Ashwood and his fellow outlaws ride into the sleepy town of Prospect on a cold autumn morning, they're just looking for somewhere to hide out - But Prospect hides a deadly secret of it's own!
> 
> Bringing together the first three stories in the High Moon Rising serial, High Moon Rising: Volume One is a gunslinging weird west werewolf fantasy adventure!


----------



## A. O. Kendrick

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01640MT6M (Horror)


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

*★ Start the journey, see where it takes you ★*
RISE TO POWER
$0.99 until the end of October!

When you get the kindle edition, the audiobook is yours for only $1.99

Also download HOME, it's free!



*Book Description:
*Here is the story of David as you have never heard it before: from the king himself, telling the unofficial version, the one he never allowed his court scribes to recount. In his mind, history is written to praise the victorious-but at the last stretch of his illustrious life, he feels an irresistible urge to tell the truth. In the first volume, Rise to Power, David gives you a fascinating account of his early years, culminating with a tribal coronation. Rooted in ancient lore, his is a surprisingly modern memoir.

In an era of cruelty, when destroying the enemy is deemed a sacred directive, the slayer of Goliath finds a way to become larger than life. His search for a path to power leads him in ways that are, at times, scandalous. Notorious for his contradictions, David is seen by others as a gifted court entertainer, a successful captain in Saul's army, a cunning fugitive, a traitor leading a gang of felons, and a ruthless raider of neighboring towns who leaves no witnesses behind.

How does he see himself, during this first phase of his life? With his hands stained with blood, can he find an inner balance between conflicting drives: his ambition for the crown, his determination to survive the conflict with Saul, and his longing for purity, for a touch of the divine, as expressed so lyrically in his psalms and music?


----------



## jdrew

Sale $1.99 
War Party
A terrorist plot is underway on American soil. There are clues but the FBI remains several steps behind the sleeper cell. A determined journalist has clues too but can't zero in on where or when the terrorists will strike. The only one who knows what is about to happen is a Native American high school boy who saw it in a vision. Who will believe him? What can he do?



For other countries:
http://hyperurl.co/06fkvo


----------



## Casper Parks

*Bristol*
​


----------



## SamuelStokes

My new novel A Coronation of Kings is available for $2.99. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Kathy Burford

My humorous fantasy THE WIZARD WARP is now available for only 99 cents!

http://www.amazon.com/Wizard-Warp-Kathy-Burford-ebook/dp/B0177ASB5G

As the keeper of the stone, Kayla must discover the secret bringing When (the ordinary world) and Elsewhen (a magic world ruled by three wyrd sisters) closer and closer together. But will she be in time to save both worlds? A fun read for all ages, featuring outlandish inventions, a molting dragon, and the witch Baba Yaga.


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

My Sports Romance novel, The Award, is now live and will be available for FREE download on Amazon Kindle 30th - 31st of October (Friday & Saturday). Review swap is welcome.

http://amzn.to/1KGjOMp

Alex Morgan had finished her college degree and landed a job in her hometown of Nashville. David Castle became the newest member of the Tennessee Titans football team, and the two of them picked up where they had left off four years ago. Alex feels that this time things would be different until she finds a woman on David's threshold claiming the baby in the carrier belongs to David. Alex's world comes crumbling down around her, making her to do things she would not normally do otherwise.

David had no idea what Alex had been going through since finding out about the baby. He had no idea that Alex would go as far as she did when she felt she had lost him. Would the two of them be able to put their differences behind them and build on a future? Will there be a happy ending?

The Award is written for mature adults and is Book 3 of a sports romance short stories series collection.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

Crystal Lake Publishing's Halloween Special - only 99c for each book listed below:

Writers On Writing Vol.1 - http://getbook.at/WritersOnWriting
Children of the Grave, edited by Monique Snyman - http://getbook.at/AmazonGrave
Stuck on You and Other Prime Cuts by Jasper Bark - http://getbook.at/JasperPrimeCuts
Things Slip Through by Kevin Lucia - http://getbook.at/ThingsSlipThrough
Through a Mirror, Darkly by Kevin Lucia - http://getbook.at/AmazonDarkly
Tales from The Lake Vol.1 - http://getbook.at/AmazonLakeVOne
Eden Underground, by Alessandro Manzetti - http://getbook.at/AmazonEden
Samurai and Other Stories by William Meikle - http://getbook.at/Amazon-Samurai
Where You Live by Gary McMahon - http://getBook.at/WhereYouLive 
Tricks, Mischief and Mayhem by Daniel I. Russell - http://getbook.at/Tricks
Sleeper(s) by Paul Kane - http://getbook.at/Sleepers
Fear the Reaper, edited by Joe Mynhardt - http://myBook.to/fearthereaper
Horror 101: The Way Forward - http://mybook.to/Horror101Amazon

Or take a look at our other titles: www.crystallakepub.com/books


----------



## Jim Johnson

_Pistols and Pyramids #1: Ranger of Mayat_'s available for $2.99 or freesies for KU readers.



> When Tjety, an exiled Ranger of Mayat, discovers a ransacked village along the lawless northern Kekhmet frontier, he marshals his training and divine hekau magic to hunt down the ruthless cultists responsible for the attack. But can he find them before their prisoners are twisted into mindless slaves serving a necromancer bent on shattering the tenuous balance between order and chaos?
> 
> Ranger of Mayat is the first episode in PISTOLS AND PYRAMIDS, an all-new monthly series best described as an ancient Egyptian-themed weird western with magic. And mummies. Lots of mummies.


(#2's up for preorder as well)


----------



## destill

New holiday humor release: Happy Hallowthankmas
Includes 21 essays
Kindle Price 99 cents

Happy Hallowthanksmas: Humor for the "Holidaze"


----------



## bendanarama

With the exception of the omnibus,  all my of my books are under $3! Just click on my SIG!


----------



## jdrew

War Party remains on sale for $1.99.
One unlikely hero can make a difference.



http://hyperurl.co/06fkvo​


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

✿(•̃̃‿•̃̃ ♡ ◦°˚ Love romance? Here is my new love story!
Be the first to read ✨ THE MUSIC OF US ✨
Pre-order today, get it tomorrow!

In 1970, Lenny can no longer deny that his wife is undergoing a profound change. Despite her relatively young age, her mind succumbs to forgetfulness. Now, he goes as far back as the moment he met Natasha during WWII, when he was a soldier and she-a star, brilliant yet illusive. Natasha was a riddle to him then, and to this day, with all the changes she has gone through, she still is.

"Digging into the past, mining its moments, trying to piece them together this way and that, dusting off each memory of Natasha, of how we were, the highs and lows of the music of us, to find out where the problem may have started?"

To their son, Ben, that may seem like an exercise in futility. For Lenny, it is a necessary process of discovery, one that is as tormenting as it is delightful. He often wonders: can we ever understand, truly understand each other-soldier and musician, man and woman, one heart and another? Will we ever again dance together to the same beat? Is there a point where we may still touch?

Do you like historical fiction about the 20th century, especially when it is tinged with romance and wrapped in a family saga? Then this series, Still Life with Memories, is for you.

Love #romance? Pre-order now:
#kindle http://BookShow.me/B013TCYWHC/
#nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-music 
#itunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1030107468
#kobo https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-music-of-us
#smashwords https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/568499
#print http://BookShow.me/0984993290


----------



## archaeoroutes

#7 in Books > Education & Reference > Education > Secondary on Amazon UK (12/10/15)
99p on Kindle until 18/11/15
http://lrd.to/Mk0JYDjh4Z


----------



## JWilder

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> $1.00 and under:
> 
> Rogue Hunter: Inquest Soundtrack Companion (non-fiction/reference)
> 
> Still the Shame (humor/fiction)
> 
> History of the Timelaws (young adult/fantasy)
> 
> Eldohr Adventures: Search for the Lost Kingdom (fantasy)
> 
> JUNGLE OF DECEIT (suspense/thriller)
> 
> Widow's Tale (romantic suspense)
> 
> Borrowed Time (romantic suspense)
> 
> Indie Army: Guide to Promoting Your Independently Published Book (non-fiction)
> 
> Zero Station: A Science Fiction Novella (science fiction)
> 
> Raven's Heart (A Tale from the World of Secramore) (fantasy)
> 
> Wysard (fantasy)
> 
> Lord Brother (fantasy)
> 
> Look Away Silence (fiction)
> 
> No Irish Need Apply (fiction)
> 
> Cutting the Cheese (humor)
> 
> Bobby's Trace (horror)
> 
> Turning Idolater (mystery)
> 
> Surviving an American Gulag (fiction)
> 
> Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditional Publisher? (reference)
> 
> The Academician - Southern Swallow Book I (historical fiction)
> 
> Advantage Disadvantage (suspense)
> 
> Barracuda (mystery)
> 
> Sudden Death (Deadly Sports Mysteries) (thriller)
> 
> PARALLAX (suspense)
> 
> VICARIOUS (suspense)
> 
> Dreamer: A Novel Of the Silent Empire (science fiction)
> 
> City of Rogues (Book I of The Kobalos Trilogy) (fantasy)
> 
> The Caliphate (thriller)
> 
> Wrong Number (suspense)
> 
> Front Page News (suspense)
> 
> Gold Star Wife (historical romance)
> 
> A Different Tune (historical romance)
> 
> A Soldier's Love (historical romance)
> 
> A Truck Story (humor)
> 
> Three Avenues of Escape (fiction)
> 
> Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brother Novel: Roarke (The Fitzgerald Brothers) (supernatural/fantasy)
> 
> The Spells of Mrestronias (Tales of Faktranslykfarn and Victor, Wandering Warriors) (fantasy)
> 
> PRISONER 392 (thriller)
> 
> THE BRANK OF KHOSADAM (supernatural thriller)
> 
> A Writer's Journey in Poetry & Prose (nonfiction)
> 
> **** Geekian - a short story (humor)
> 
> The Colorado Sequence (thriller)
> 
> Double Life (young adult/adventure)
> 
> Gone, the Day (Novelette) (suspense)
> 
> Baling (young adult/mystery)
> 
> Timberwolf - A Spooky Short Story (suspense)
> 
> Early Morning Trail Ride - A Short Story (fiction)
> 
> Three Hidden Chicks - A Bedtime Story (childrens)
> 
> A Wild Ride - a bedtime story (childrens)
> 
> Making Up Mischief - a children's story (childrens)
> 
> Diablo's Return (adventure)
> 
> The Misogynist (crime drama)
> 
> Waiting For Spring (fiction)
> 
> Build My World (romance)
> 
> Save Me (romance)
> 
> Sever: five tales of horror (suspense)
> 
> Dark Side of Io (screenplay) (science fiction)
> 
> Learn Me Good (humor)
> 
> The Crow and the Unicorn (fable)
> 
> Homefront
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (literary fiction)
> 
> Carol's Aquarium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (literary fiction)
> 
> The Birth of the Peacekeepers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (science fiction)
> 
> ALONG CAME A DEMON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (paranormal mystery)
> 
> The "End of Days" Cycle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (prophecy)
> 
> The Enhancer (romantic fantasy)
> 
> The Slave of Duty (fantasy)
> 
> Healing Touch (romance)
> 
> Valentine: Episode 01 (English)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (historical fantasy)
> 
> The Gift of Fury (paranormal)
> 
> Coombe's Wood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (suspense)
> 
> A Peculiar Collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (horror)
> 
> Four Years from Home (mystery)
> 
> Forever Mine (The Moreno Brothers) (romance)
> 
> Dingo (young adult)
> 
> DATING MY VIBRATOR (and other true fiction) (romantic comedy)
> 
> Twenty-Five Years Ago Today (mystery)
> 
> Serial Quiller (Bad Mojo series) (suspense)
> 
> Smoke on the Water (Point Jove series) (suspense)
> 
> Stumbling Forward (political humor)
> 
> Ain't No Sunshine (historical romance)
> 
> The Summoner (The Dominic Grey Novels) (mystery)
> 
> Sugar & Spice (mystery)
> 
> The Scent of Jade (chic lit)
> 
> Of Love and War (fiction)
> 
> Only In My Dreams (fiction)
> 
> 'Til Somebody Loves You, Romantic Comedy Quick-Pick (romantic comedy)
> 
> The Crimson-Eyed Dragon (young adult/mystery)
> 
> Thanatos Rising (The Memoirs of Harry Chesterton) (fantasy)
> 
> The Resurrection of Deacon Shader (fantasy)
> 
> True Miracles with Genealogy~Help from Beyond the Veil (new age/spiritual)
> 
> The Naked Gardener (romance)
> 
> Flight of the Cookie Dough Mansion (childrens fantasy)
> 
> Pray for Reign (historical fiction)
> 
> Black & White (contemporary romantic suspense)
> 
> Feed the Enemy (suspense)
> 
> Thunder Valley (Thunder Valley Trilogy) (mystery)
> 
> Turned (Book #1 in the Vampire Journals) (paranormal romance)
> 
> Missing Child (suspense)
> 
> Three Sisters (The Emily Castles Mysteries) (suspense/mystery)
> 
> Lonesome Night (suspense/horror)
> 
> Till Death (suspense/horror)
> 
> Season Of The Harvest (thriller)
> 
> Ramblings of a Very Pale Man: Volume One (humor)
> 
> Pieces of a Rainbow (humor)
> 
> Love and Loyalty (and Other Tales) (humor)
> 
> Cutting The Fat (suspense)
> 
> Jump (urban fantasy)
> 
> The People Traders (suspense)
> 
> Tree of Life (Part I) (fantasy)
> 
> Sinema: The Northumberland Massacre (suspense)
> 
> The Abigail Affair (suspense)
> 
> Jaylin's RV Adventure, There's a Pig in the campground? (children)
> 
> The Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs (Volume 1) (romantic suspense)
> 
> Lingam Massage for World Peace and Salvation (Invisible Man Books Free a Writer Series) (humor)
> 
> Mau-mauing the Chakras of the Bakras (Invisible Man Books Free a Writer Series) (humor)
> 
> THE MOTH: Book One--Eden's Journey (suspense)
> 
> The Masks of Our Fathers (suspense/horror)
> 
> The Deadenders (suspense/horror)
> 
> Uncommon Magic (fantasy)
> 
> Catch a Shooting Star (historical romance)
> 
> Ripple Effect (romance)
> 
> Envy (romance)
> 
> THE TWO MRS. HENDERSONS - A Novella (science fiction)
> 
> Hemlock and the Wizard Tower (fantasy)
> 
> Cheap Tequila - Mixing Drinks with Magic (fiction)
> 
> The Secret Diary of Alice in Wonderland, Age 42 and Three-Quarters (fantasy)
> 
> ATLANTIS (science fiction/thriller)
> 
> Murder Creek (paranormal romance)
> 
> Wallace's Condensed Guide to Marketing Your Business on Twitter (nonfiction)
> 
> Wake's Rest (The Plains of Elden) (fantasy)
> 
> The Company of Fellows (suspense/mystery)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Songs-Other-Side-Wall-ebook/dp/B003LN1UBG/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_3 (fiction)
> 
> (life razorblades included (short story/poetry collection)
> 
> DECADES (romance)
> 
> The Last Killiney (The Ravenna Evans Series) (historical romance)
> 
> Castles Made of Sand (historical fiction)
> 
> Steady Past Your Granny's (humor/satire)
> 
> A Walk In The Woods (historical romance)
> 
> The Poison of a Smile - Season 1, Episodes 1 & 2 (suspense/horror)
> 
> Tribes (young adult)
> 
> Formed of Clay: a novella of betrayal in ancient Egypt (historical fiction)
> 
> Daughter of the Stone (Gem of the Galaxy) (science fiction)
> 
> Hidden Steel (romance)
> 
> A Feral Darkness (contemporary fantasy)
> 
> Kiss Me, I'm Irish (Time For Love) (paranormal/romance)
> 
> The Right b*tch stories (x3!) (fantasy/humor)
> 
> The Scoria (fantasy)
> 
> Fountane Of (science fiction)
> 
> House of Immortal Pleasures (paranormal/romance)
> 
> Halloween Fantasies (erotic/romance)
> 
> Forester's Manny The Murder With No Body (fiction)
> 
> Secrets of Midnight (historical romance)
> 
> Wild Angel (historical romance)
> 
> The Pagan's Prize (historical romance)
> 
> I, Keveny (suspense/horror)
> 
> Goners, Volume 2: Left to Die (suspense/horror)
> 
> The Beggar's Bowl (fiction)
> 
> The Ghost Toucher (suspense/horror)
> 
> Immortalis Carpe Noctem (urban/fantasy)
> 
> Revelations (christian fiction/inspirational)
> 
> Coffee @ 4:00 (romance)
> 
> The Mercenary's Price (historical romance)
> 
> Soft Target (Soft Target Series) (thriller)
> 
> Soft Target II Tank (Soft Target Series) (thriller)
> 
> SOFT TARGET III Jerusalem (SOFT TARGET SERIES) (thriller)
> 
> The 18th Brigade (Soft Target Series) (thriller)
> 
> Blister (Soft Target Series) (thriller)
> 
> The Child Taker (Soft Target Series) (thriller)
> 
> NINE ANGELS (SOFT TARGET SERIES) (thriller)
> 
> Slow Burn (Soft Target Series) (thriller)
> 
> The Fall of Ossard (The Ossard Trilogy) (fantasy)
> 
> Starcrossed: Perigee - A paranormal romance trilogy (science fiction)
> 
> Forever Mine (The Moreno Brothers) (romance)
> 
> Beautiful, Naked & Dead (Moses McGuire) (fiction)
> 
> The Gorge (An Appalachian Thriller Novel) (suspense/thriller)
> 
> Hit or Missus (A Peri Minneopa Mystery) (suspense/mystery)
> 
> Heartbeat (romance)
> 
> Taken (suspense/mystery)
> 
> Redemption (suspense/mystery)
> 
> A Dangerous Woman (A Fay Cunningham Mystery-Book 1) (suspense/mystery)
> 
> Dangerous Bedfellows (romance)
> 
> What Would Erma Do? Confessions of a First-Time Humor Columnist (humor)
> 
> Excuse Me, Miss (EMM Series #1) (contemporary fiction)
> 
> Modesty (EMM Series #2) (contemporary fiction)
> 
> One Quick Kiss: Sexy Short Stories (erotica)
> 
> Distracted: A Thriller (suspense/thriller)
> 
> Clean Sweep (A Peri Minneopa Mystery) (suspense/mystery)
> 
> On the edge of the chair of literature (blog)
> 
> The Devolution Chronicles: Passage to Niburu (science fiction)
> 
> Life as a Moving Target (poetry)
> 
> Pandora's Children Book 4: The Wretched Ones (suspense/horror)
> 
> What To Change (science fiction)
> 
> A Stop at Stanford (science fiction)
> 
> Birth of a Unicorn and Other Stories (fantasy)
> 
> Earth (Elemental Series) (fantasy)
> 
> Coping Mechanisms (romance)
> 
> A Dozen Deadly Roses (suspense/mystery)
> 
> Banana (Cat Oars) (literary)
> 
> Lifethread: MISTAKE (A short story from the Lifethread Trilogy) (young adult/paranormal romance)
> 
> Revenge: A Travis Mays Novel (Mystery/Suspense)
> 
> The Strip (The Big Bad Wolf Series) (paranormal/romance)
> 
> The Heat (The Big Bad Wolf Series) (paranormal/romance)
> 
> The Spell (The Big Bad Wolf Series) (paranormal/romance)
> 
> Sam I Am (Book One of the October Trilogy) (paranormal romance)
> 
> Hell Bent (mystery/romance)
> 
> The Game (paranormal/romance)
> 
> The Chosen Soul (paranormal/romance)
> 
> Forever Neverland (fantasy)
> 
> Redeemer (Syndicate Novels) (paranormal romance)
> 
> A Stranger in the Family (Book 1: Bardville Trilogy) (Bardville, Wyoming Trilogy) (contemporary romance)
> 
> Emerald (World of Samar) (fantasy)
> 
> The Bishop Moves Diagonally (poetry)
> 
> Special Delivery (A short story) (romance)
> 
> The Curse of Scattershale Gulch, a Mick and Casey Mystery Novelette (western/mystery)
> 
> Aelfric - Bloodied Spears (Aelfric Saga) (fantasy)
> 
> If you fly with the crows... (fiction)
> 
> The Hawk And His Boy (The Tormay Trilogy) (fantasy)
> 
> Born to Spy (young adult/adventure)
> 
> H.E.R.O. - Rise and Fall (science fiction/superhero)
> 
> Jason Willow (young adult/paranormal)
> 
> The Pink Room (suspense)
> 
> Asterisk: Red Sox 2086 (thriller)
> 
> The Ant-Man of Malfen (The Chronicles of the Nameless Dwarf)
> 
> Black & White (suspense/thriller)
> 
> Ripper's Row (suspense/horror)
> 
> HOW TO INDIE-PUBLISH: Tips, Instructions and Inspiration[/url (nonfiction)
> 
> [url=http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062QOYVW/?tag=kbpst-20]Words Rule the World, A Collection of Quotations (nonfiction)
> 
> Before-You-Indie-Publish Checklist (nonfiction)
> 
> Living the Dream Checklist: How to Quit Your (Current) Day Job (nonfiction)
> 
> Dutching the Book (historical fiction/drama)
> 
> Mythical (urban fantasy)
> 
> At the End - a post-apocalyptic novel (young adult/science fiction)
> 
> The Bellhound - Four Tales of Modern Magic (fantasy)
> 
> The Pit & The Merchant's Legacy (The Chronicles of the White Bull) (fantasy)
> 
> Awakening: Dead Forever Book 1 (fantasy)
> 
> Powerless: The Synthesis (fantasy)
> 
> Cry for the Moon (The Last Werewolf Hunter Series) (young adult/fantasy)
> 
> To Capture Love (regency romance)
> 
> The Gore Factory (humor/satire)
> 
> Making Mina: The Best Revenge (erotica)
> 
> Ryder on the Storm - Emerald Seer 1 (urban fantasy)
> 
> Whiskey, Mystics, and Men (Emerald Seer Novella) (urban fantasy)
> 
> Estelan (urban fantasy)
> 
> Evenings, Mornings, Afternoons - A Short Story (fantasy)
> 
> The Little Things - A Short Story (fantasy)
> 
> A Little Night Music - A Short Story (science fiction)
> 
> Kidnapped by Aliens! - A Short Story (science fiction/humor)
> 
> Hole in the Wall - A Short Story (science fiction)
> 
> The Bard Effect - A Short Story (science fiction)
> 
> The Great Zodiac Killer Hoax of 1969 (suspense/thriller)
> 
> See No Evil (A Shingle Beach Psychological Thriller, Book One) (Shingle Beach Psychological Thriller Series) (suspense/thriller)
> 
> 
> Kevis Hendrickson said:
> 
> 
> 
> $0.00 (FREE books):
> 
> Mighty Hammer Down (Legend of Reason Series) (fantasy)
> 
> The Hour of the Time (suspense/horror)
> 
> To Read or Not to Read (suspense/horror)
> 
> THEY (suspense/horror)
> 
> Monster in the Mirror - With Bonus Short Stories (suspense/horror)
> 
> Steven, Space Stowaway and Rolling Leprechauns for Change (science fiction)
> 
> THE GATEWAY (Harbinger of Doom Volume 1) (fantasy)
> 
> The Black God's War: A Novella Introducing a new Epic Fantasy (fantasy)
> 
> Union of Renegades: The Rys Chronicles Book I (fantasy)
> 
> Xenolith (fantasy)
> 
> Peregrin (fantasy)
> 
> Spirit Thorn (A Tale of Parallel Worlds) (science fiction)
> 
> Expelled (suspense/thriller)
> 
> The First Completely Electronic Robot and Science Fiction Limerick Book (science fiction)
> 
> There's No Place Like Homecoming: A Dorothy Gale Prequel (The New Wizard Of Oz) (romance)
> 
> Demon Girl (The Rae Wilder Novels) (young adult/fantasy)
> 
> The Blurting Beetles of Baloogo Loogo (Super Monkey Group) (childrens fantasy)
> 
> The Roman and the Runaway (young adult)
> 
> Hard Creek Bridge: a short story (young adult)
> 
> Starfire Angels (Starfire Angels: Dark Angel Chronicles Book 1) (fantasy)
> 
> A Turn of Curses (fantasy)
> 
> A Guiding Light (Sudden Dearth) (suspense/horror)
> 
> Treasure Lost (young adult/adventure)
> 
> Fair Price (fantasy)
> 
> The Emo Bunny that Should - A Story for Demented Children (humor)
> 
> Zachary Zombie and the Lost Boy, A Story for Demented Children (humor)
> 
> Test Pilot - A short story (fantasy)
> 
> Don't Ever Change - A short story (suspense/horror)
> 
> Blue Haired Alien Girlfriend - A short story (science fiction)
> 
> Twin Shorts (young adult)
> 
> In Her Name: Empire (science fiction)
Click to expand...


----------



## JWilder

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> $1.00 and under:
> 
> Rogue Hunter: Inquest Soundtrack Companion (non-fiction/reference)
> 
> History of the Timelaws (young adult/fantasy)
> 
> Eldohr Adventures: Search for the Lost Kingdom (fantasy)
> 
> JUNGLE OF DECEIT (suspense/thriller)
> 
> Widow's Tale (romantic suspense)
> 
> Borrowed Time (romantic suspense)
> 
> Indie Army: Guide to Promoting Your Independently Published Book (non-fiction)
> 
> Zero Station: A Science Fiction Novella (science fiction)
> 
> Raven's Heart (A Tale from the World of Secramore) (fantasy)
> 
> Wysard (fantasy)
> 
> Lord Brother (fantasy)
> 
> Look Away Silence (fiction)
> 
> No Irish Need Apply (fiction)
> 
> Cutting the Cheese (humor)
> 
> Bobby's Trace (horror)
> 
> Turning Idolater (mystery)
> 
> Surviving an American Gulag (fiction)
> 
> Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditional Publisher? (reference)
> 
> The Academician - Southern Swallow Book I (historical fiction)
> 
> Advantage Disadvantage (suspense)
> 
> Barracuda (mystery)
> 
> Sudden Death (Deadly Sports Mysteries) (thriller)
> 
> PARALLAX (suspense)
> 
> VICARIOUS (suspense)
> 
> Dreamer: A Novel Of the Silent Empire (science fiction)
> 
> City of Rogues (Book I of The Kobalos Trilogy) (fantasy)
> 
> The Caliphate (thriller)
> 
> Wrong Number (suspense)
> 
> Front Page News (suspense)
> 
> Gold Star Wife (historical romance)
> 
> A Different Tune (historical romance)
> 
> A Soldier's Love (historical romance)
> 
> A Truck Story (humor)
> 
> Three Avenues of Escape (fiction)
> 
> Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brother Novel: Roarke (The Fitzgerald Brothers) (supernatural/fantasy)
> 
> The Spells of Mrestronias (Tales of Faktranslykfarn and Victor, Wandering Warriors) (fantasy)
> 
> PRISONER 392 (thriller)
> 
> THE BRANK OF KHOSADAM (supernatural thriller)
> 
> A Writer's Journey in Poetry & Prose (nonfiction)
> 
> **** Geekian - a short story (humor)
> 
> The Colorado Sequence (thriller)
> 
> Double Life (young adult/adventure)
> 
> Gone, the Day (Novelette) (suspense)
> 
> Baling (young adult/mystery)
> 
> Timberwolf - A Spooky Short Story (suspense)
> 
> Early Morning Trail Ride - A Short Story (fiction)
> 
> Three Hidden Chicks - A Bedtime Story (childrens)
> 
> A Wild Ride - a bedtime story (childrens)
> 
> Making Up Mischief - a children's story (childrens)
> 
> Diablo's Return (adventure)
> 
> The Misogynist (crime drama)
> 
> Waiting For Spring (fiction)
> 
> Build My World (romance)
> 
> Save Me (romance)
> 
> Sever: five tales of horror (suspense)
> 
> Dark Side of Io (screenplay) (science fiction)
> 
> Learn Me Good (humor)
> 
> The Crow and the Unicorn (fable)
> 
> Homefront
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (literary fiction)
> 
> Carol's Aquarium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (literary fiction)
> 
> The Birth of the Peacekeepers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (science fiction)
> 
> ALONG CAME A DEMON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (paranormal mystery)
> 
> The "End of Days" Cycle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (prophecy)
> 
> The Enhancer (romantic fantasy)
> 
> The Slave of Duty (fantasy)
> 
> Healing Touch (romance)
> 
> Valentine: Episode 01 (English)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (historical fantasy)
> 
> The Gift of Fury (paranormal)
> 
> Coombe's Wood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (suspense)
> 
> A Peculiar Collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (horror)
> 
> Four Years from Home (mystery)
> 
> Forever Mine (The Moreno Brothers) (romance)
> 
> Dingo (young adult)
> 
> DATING MY VIBRATOR (and other true fiction) (romantic comedy)
> 
> Twenty-Five Years Ago Today (mystery)
> 
> Serial Quiller (Bad Mojo series) (suspense)
> 
> Smoke on the Water (Point Jove series) (suspense)
> 
> Stumbling Forward (political humor)
> 
> Ain't No Sunshine (historical romance)
> 
> The Summoner (The Dominic Grey Novels) (mystery)
> 
> Sugar & Spice (mystery)
> 
> The Scent of Jade (chic lit)
> 
> Of Love and War (fiction)
> 
> Only In My Dreams (fiction)
> 
> 'Til Somebody Loves You, Romantic Comedy Quick-Pick (romantic comedy)
> 
> The Crimson-Eyed Dragon (young adult/mystery)
> 
> Thanatos Rising (The Memoirs of Harry Chesterton) (fantasy)
> 
> The Resurrection of Deacon Shader (fantasy)
> 
> True Miracles with Genealogy~Help from Beyond the Veil (new age/spiritual)
> 
> The Naked Gardener (romance)
> 
> Flight of the Cookie Dough Mansion (childrens fantasy)
> 
> Pray for Reign (historical fiction)
> 
> Black & White (contemporary romantic suspense)
> 
> Feed the Enemy (suspense)
> 
> Thunder Valley (Thunder Valley Trilogy) (mystery)
> 
> Turned (Book #1 in the Vampire Journals) (paranormal romance)
> 
> Missing Child (suspense)
> 
> Three Sisters (The Emily Castles Mysteries) (suspense/mystery)
> 
> Lonesome Night (suspense/horror)
> 
> Till Death (suspense/horror)
> 
> Season Of The Harvest (thriller)
> 
> Ramblings of a Very Pale Man: Volume One (humor)
> 
> Pieces of a Rainbow (humor)
> 
> Love and Loyalty (and Other Tales) (humor)
> 
> Cutting The Fat (suspense)
> 
> Jump (urban fantasy)
> 
> The People Traders (suspense)
> 
> Tree of Life (Part I) (fantasy)
> 
> Sinema: The Northumberland Massacre (suspense)
> 
> The Abigail Affair (suspense)
> 
> Jaylin's RV Adventure, There's a Pig in the campground? (children)
> 
> The Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs (Volume 1) (romantic suspense)
> 
> Lingam Massage for World Peace and Salvation (Invisible Man Books Free a Writer Series) (humor)
> 
> Mau-mauing the Chakras of the Bakras (Invisible Man Books Free a Writer Series) (humor)
> 
> THE MOTH: Book One--Eden's Journey (suspense)
> 
> The Masks of Our Fathers (suspense/horror)
> 
> The Deadenders (suspense/horror)
> 
> Uncommon Magic (fantasy)
> 
> Catch a Shooting Star (historical romance)
> 
> Ripple Effect (romance)
> 
> Envy (romance)
> 
> THE TWO MRS. HENDERSONS - A Novella (science fiction)
> 
> Hemlock and the Wizard Tower (fantasy)
> 
> Cheap Tequila - Mixing Drinks with Magic (fiction)
> 
> The Secret Diary of Alice in Wonderland, Age 42 and Three-Quarters (fantasy)
> 
> ATLANTIS (science fiction/thriller)
> 
> Murder Creek (paranormal romance)
> 
> Wallace's Condensed Guide to Marketing Your Business on Twitter (nonfiction)
> 
> Wake's Rest (The Plains of Elden) (fantasy)
> 
> The Company of Fellows (suspense/mystery)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Songs-Other-Side-Wall-ebook/dp/B003LN1UBG/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_3 (fiction)
> 
> (life razorblades included (short story/poetry collection)
> 
> DECADES (romance)
> 
> The Last Killiney (The Ravenna Evans Series) (historical romance)
> 
> Castles Made of Sand (historical fiction)
> 
> Steady Past Your Granny's (humor/satire)
> 
> A Walk In The Woods (historical romance)
> 
> The Poison of a Smile - Season 1, Episodes 1 & 2 (suspense/horror)
> 
> Tribes (young adult)
> 
> Formed of Clay: a novella of betrayal in ancient Egypt (historical fiction)
> 
> Daughter of the Stone (Gem of the Galaxy) (science fiction)
> 
> Hidden Steel (romance)
> 
> A Feral Darkness (contemporary fantasy)
> 
> Kiss Me, I'm Irish (Time For Love) (paranormal/romance)
> 
> The Right b*tch stories (x3!) (fantasy/humor)
> 
> The Scoria (fantasy)
> 
> Fountane Of (science fiction)
> 
> House of Immortal Pleasures (paranormal/romance)
> 
> Halloween Fantasies (erotic/romance)
> 
> Forester's Manny The Murder With No Body (fiction)
> 
> Secrets of Midnight (historical romance)
> 
> Wild Angel (historical romance)
> 
> The Pagan's Prize (historical romance)
> 
> I, Keveny (suspense/horror)
> 
> Goners, Volume 2: Left to Die (suspense/horror)
> 
> The Beggar's Bowl (fiction)
> 
> The Ghost Toucher (suspense/horror)
> 
> Immortalis Carpe Noctem (urban/fantasy)
> 
> Revelations (christian fiction/inspirational)
> 
> Coffee @ 4:00 (romance)
> 
> The Mercenary's Price (historical romance)
> 
> Soft Target (Soft Target Series) (thriller)
> 
> Soft Target II Tank (Soft Target Series) (thriller)
> 
> SOFT TARGET III Jerusalem (SOFT TARGET SERIES) (thriller)
> 
> The 18th Brigade (Soft Target Series) (thriller)
> 
> Blister (Soft Target Series) (thriller)
> 
> The Child Taker (Soft Target Series) (thriller)
> 
> NINE ANGELS (SOFT TARGET SERIES) (thriller)
> 
> Slow Burn (Soft Target Series) (thriller)
> 
> The Fall of Ossard (The Ossard Trilogy) (fantasy)
> 
> Starcrossed: Perigee - A paranormal romance trilogy (science fiction)
> 
> Forever Mine (The Moreno Brothers) (romance)
> 
> Beautiful, Naked & Dead (Moses McGuire) (fiction)
> 
> The Gorge (An Appalachian Thriller Novel) (suspense/thriller)
> 
> Hit or Missus (A Peri Minneopa Mystery) (suspense/mystery)
> 
> Heartbeat (romance)
> 
> Taken (suspense/mystery)
> 
> Redemption (suspense/mystery)
> 
> A Dangerous Woman (A Fay Cunningham Mystery-Book 1) (suspense/mystery)
> 
> Dangerous Bedfellows (romance)
> 
> What Would Erma Do? Confessions of a First-Time Humor Columnist (humor)
> 
> Excuse Me, Miss (EMM Series #1) (contemporary fiction)
> 
> Modesty (EMM Series #2) (contemporary fiction)
> 
> One Quick Kiss: Sexy Short Stories (erotica)
> 
> Distracted: A Thriller (suspense/thriller)
> 
> Clean Sweep (A Peri Minneopa Mystery) (suspense/mystery)
> 
> On the edge of the chair of literature (blog)
> 
> The Devolution Chronicles: Passage to Niburu (science fiction)
> 
> Life as a Moving Target (poetry)
> 
> Pandora's Children Book 4: The Wretched Ones (suspense/horror)
> 
> What To Change (science fiction)
> 
> A Stop at Stanford (science fiction)
> 
> Birth of a Unicorn and Other Stories (fantasy)
> 
> Earth (Elemental Series) (fantasy)
> 
> Coping Mechanisms (romance)
> 
> A Dozen Deadly Roses (suspense/mystery)
> 
> Banana (Cat Oars) (literary)
> 
> Lifethread: MISTAKE (A short story from the Lifethread Trilogy) (young adult/paranormal romance)
> 
> Revenge: A Travis Mays Novel (Mystery/Suspense)
> 
> The Strip (The Big Bad Wolf Series) (paranormal/romance)
> 
> The Heat (The Big Bad Wolf Series) (paranormal/romance)
> 
> The Spell (The Big Bad Wolf Series) (paranormal/romance)
> 
> Sam I Am (Book One of the October Trilogy) (paranormal romance)
> 
> Hell Bent (mystery/romance)
> 
> The Game (paranormal/romance)
> 
> The Chosen Soul (paranormal/romance)
> 
> Forever Neverland (fantasy)
> 
> Redeemer (Syndicate Novels) (paranormal romance)
> 
> A Stranger in the Family (Book 1: Bardville Trilogy) (Bardville, Wyoming Trilogy) (contemporary romance)
> 
> Emerald (World of Samar) (fantasy)
> 
> The Bishop Moves Diagonally (poetry)
> 
> Special Delivery (A short story) (romance)
> 
> The Curse of Scattershale Gulch, a Mick and Casey Mystery Novelette (western/mystery)
> 
> Aelfric - Bloodied Spears (Aelfric Saga) (fantasy)
> 
> If you fly with the crows... (fiction)
> 
> The Hawk And His Boy (The Tormay Trilogy) (fantasy)
> 
> Born to Spy (young adult/adventure)
> 
> H.E.R.O. - Rise and Fall (science fiction/superhero)
> 
> Jason Willow (young adult/paranormal)
> 
> The Pink Room (suspense)
> 
> Asterisk: Red Sox 2086 (thriller)
> 
> The Ant-Man of Malfen (The Chronicles of the Nameless Dwarf)
> 
> Black & White (suspense/thriller)
> 
> Ripper's Row (suspense/horror)
> 
> HOW TO INDIE-PUBLISH: Tips, Instructions and Inspiration[/url (nonfiction)
> 
> [url=http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062QOYVW/?tag=kbpst-20]Words Rule the World, A Collection of Quotations (nonfiction)
> 
> Before-You-Indie-Publish Checklist (nonfiction)
> 
> Living the Dream Checklist: How to Quit Your (Current) Day Job (nonfiction)
> 
> Dutching the Book (historical fiction/drama)
> 
> Mythical (urban fantasy)
> 
> At the End - a post-apocalyptic novel (young adult/science fiction)
> 
> The Bellhound - Four Tales of Modern Magic (fantasy)
> 
> The Pit & The Merchant's Legacy (The Chronicles of the White Bull) (fantasy)
> 
> Awakening: Dead Forever Book 1 (fantasy)
> 
> Powerless: The Synthesis (fantasy)
> 
> Cry for the Moon (The Last Werewolf Hunter Series) (young adult/fantasy)
> 
> To Capture Love (regency romance)
> 
> The Gore Factory (humor/satire)
> 
> Making Mina: The Best Revenge (erotica)
> 
> Ryder on the Storm - Emerald Seer 1 (urban fantasy)
> 
> Whiskey, Mystics, and Men (Emerald Seer Novella) (urban fantasy)
> 
> Estelan (urban fantasy)
> 
> Evenings, Mornings, Afternoons - A Short Story (fantasy)
> 
> The Little Things - A Short Story (fantasy)
> 
> A Little Night Music - A Short Story (science fiction)
> 
> Kidnapped by Aliens! - A Short Story (science fiction/humor)
> 
> Hole in the Wall - A Short Story (science fiction)
> 
> The Bard Effect - A Short Story (science fiction)
> 
> The Great Zodiac Killer Hoax of 1969 (suspense/thriller)
> 
> See No Evil (A Shingle Beach Psychological Thriller, Book One) (Shingle Beach Psychological Thriller Series) (suspense/thriller)
> 
> Still the Shame (humor/fiction)


----------



## CrystalMarcos

One Week Black Friday SALE until December 3rd! All my eBooks are only $0.99 each! Including my new release Young Adult Dystopian Novel Novus (The Cresecren Chronicles, Book 1) and my two Children's Books Award-Winning Bellyache: A Delicious Tale and Headache: The Hair-Raising Sequel!

Amazon (You can also send eBooks as gifts to be delivered on Christmas! Take advantage of the sale now!)

Novus: http://amzn.to/1IGbLDd
Bellyache: http://amzn.to/1IdI12m
Headache: http://amzn.to/1QKqh1d


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Lose yourself in a touch of passion. Whether it's the beauty in a song or the magic of a kiss, the agony of heartbreak or the hunger of yearning, explore ecstasy and desire in these captivating full-length novels. Written by twelve bestselling, multiple award-winning, USA Today and NY Times authors, this boxed set has it all: Historical Romance, Contemporary Romance, New Adult Romance, Romantic Suspense, Victorian Romance, Western and Literary Fiction. These sensual tales of love will leave you with a smile on your lips and music in your heart.

Just released! A Touch of Passion is here


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

Brand new Crystal Lake Publishing release. Only 99c for Mark Allan Gunnells' FLOWERS IN A DUMPSTER. This special price is only for today and Saturday.

The world is full of beauty and mystery. In these 17 tales, Gunnells will take you on a journey through landscapes of light and darkness, rapture and agony, hope and fear.

"...hilarious and horrifying, as all great satire must be. An interpretation so left of field that its concept alone must be celebrated." - Clive Barker

"Mark Allan Gunnells' imagination is as vivid and varied as his characters, and the shocks his tales deliver are all the stronger for the restraint of his storytelling. A collection of considerable range and depth, Flowers in a Dumpster showcases an eloquent new voice in horror." - Ramsey Campbell

"What I love about Mark Allan Gunnells' stories isn't just the chill factor, or the wit, or the dramatic turns - although those things are all present - but the compassion inherent in the storytelling. Whether it's a couple touching hands as they approach an ominous house or a gruff husband giving in to his wife's kindness, the rich humanity is what makes these stories so effective and memorable." - Lisa Morton, Bram Stoker Award-winning author of GHOSTS: A HAUNTED HISTORY.

"Gunnells' work is brave, bold, and surprising, and as far as I'm concerned, "The Support Group" is worth the price of admission alone. If, like me, you adore short story collections, you could do a hell of a lot worse than this one. The breadth and scope of horror on display here is delightful, and marks Gunnells as one of the bright stars in the dark sky of our genre." - Kealan Patrick Burke, Bram Stoker Award winning author of The Turtle Boy, Kin, and Sour Candy

"Flowers in the Dumpster is filled with solid stories from an author who knows his craft. I was thrilled to find surprising gems sprinkled throughout. Highly recommended." - Kate Jonez, Bram Stoker (R) and Shirley Jackson Award nominated author of Ceremony of Flies and Candy House.

Come pick a bouquet from these Flowers in a Dumpster: http://getbook.at/AmazonDumpster


----------



## L_LACX

_Sovereign's Wake_
In the Absence of Kings - Book One
Paperback: *12.00* | Kindle: *2.99* or *FREE* on Monday, December 7th, 2015










A kingdom crumbles without its ruler. The people fall to misery and desperation in the shadow of an empty throne. A father does what he must to save his son and his homeland in the absence of kings. Enter Garreth, ranger and former royal bodyguard, who embarks from his woodland home after defending it from the encroaching loggers of the Blackwoods Company. "The King is dead!" they had screamed at Garreth and drove the man to the capital of Amatharsus to resolve the most troubling statement in Malquia's recent history. Together with his son, Novas, and daughter of a murdered blacksmith, Kayten, Garreth is hounded by bandits, cutthroats, and highwaymen, unleashed upon the countryside by the abolition of the Crown Aegis, defenders of the King, his land, and his people. Garreth unites with the remnants of the Crown Aegis to overcome the military, political, and economic oppression that the Blackwoods Company has imposed on Amatharsus and incites rebellion before the free people of Malquia succumb to crippling recession and the environmental destruction of their verdant nation. But can one man find the strength to challenge overwhelming odds when all hope is lost?

_Sovereign's Wake_ is an engaging fantasy novel and can be classified in the epic, medieval, or low fantasy subgenres. If you are a fan of these, definitely check it out.

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0161LV1KE
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/27778996-sovereign-s-wake
https://leelacroix.wordpress.com/

Thank you for your interest,
- Lee LaCroix


----------



## jec

One Week Only. 
Through December 13, both books in the Kadence MacBride Mystery Series are only NINETY-NINE CENTS

DEATH OF AN IDIOT BOSS
Ever had a boss you'd happily kill?
Somebody beat her to it.
Death of an Idiot Boss.
Look inside the book on Amazon. http://amzn.to/1GR2k4E
Amazon.co.uk http://amzn.to/1Ib6M9O
Free with Amazon Prime and Kindle Unlimited

DEATH OF AN ISLAND TART
She wanted a reconciliation.
She got a murder.
Death of an Island Tart. 
Look inside the book on Amazon http://amzn.to/1GAA5k5
Available on Amazon.co.uk http://amzn.to/1J5eKRc
Free with Amazon Prime and Kindle Unlimited


----------



## jdrew

*Still under $3
My best selling book so far.
It is a little bit science fiction, romance, action and suspense.
*
​


----------



## JGS

MEMORIES OF A BRAINLESS GIRL - free today

FREE E-BOOK (Kindle) download available on: 20th December 2015

Genre: mystery, murder, literary fiction

Description: A park. A murder. We enter a world of shadows in which a young woman faces the deepest mysteries and conflicts of her life - the truth about the death of her father, her crumbling religious faith, her awakening sexuality and an extraordinary yet real brain disease that should have killed her but has left her miraculously intact. "Memories of a Brainless Girl" is a story about mind, God, miracles, mystery, murder and a girl with "no brain".

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QBZRNSA


----------



## Pamela

*The Necromancer - Paranormal Suspense - $.99 today *

​
Michelle was brutally attacked in her locked hotel room in Las Vegas. The police didn't believe her and thought she must have lured a man up to her hotel room for a little sexual adventure, which went dangerously out of control.

Michelle sustained visible scars from the terrifying and almost lethal attack, but pure fear motivated the move from her home in California to Hawaii. She's scared her attacker will come back. She's sure the next time he'll kill her. Now she has a successful career and she figures abstinence is an acceptable, if lonely, way to live.

Michelle decides an affair with a wickedly handsome man who moves into her building might cure her of the humiliating, embarrassing, and uncontrollable anxiety attacks which plague her whenever she finds herself alone with a man.

How could she know that she made the worst possible choice? 
________________________
346 pages

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Viv Phoenix

*Consumed: Werebear Doctor Claims Her* is 99 cents. Link in signature. I released it last week and it's been sliding in and out of top-100 lists.

Trigger warning: It's got intense BDSM elements and some heavy stuff about the the heroine's abuse by a warlord.

Just your basic time travel dark romance with a werebear doctor battling aliens in an alternate realm to protect his true mate. 

Told from the werebear's point of view.


----------



## Ronnie55

My Non-Fiction/Self Improvement title is $0.99 for a holiday promo! I figure this will help some folks with their year news resolutions and getting in a positive/happy mindset as we enter January.

Self Improvement Kickstart: 55 Motivational Quotes and Interpretations to Help You Defeat Stress, Destroy Self-Doubt, and Take Control of Your Life and Happiness

Amazon Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B019A6KYNW/

Check it out, let me know what you think =)


----------



## archaeoroutes

The BBOP Physics Revision series has AQA GCSE Physics Revision Guides and Problems Books for between £1.99 and 2.99.
http://lrd.to/bbop-physics-revision


----------



## mjdonovan

*Mark Donovan's new action-packed thriller "Waterkill" is now on sale for just $2.99. See http://www.amazon.com/dp/B017Q9593K *

5 STARS - EXCELLENT ACTION/ADVENTURE/THRILLER BY AN EMERGING NEW AUTHOR - Robert Steven Thomas, Top 500 Amazon Reviewer

5 STARS - "Mark Donovan has created a unique, fast-paced, thrilling, suspense, must read book. There, did I cover it all? Nope. Waterkill has just the right amount of science to make the story not only believable, but I had to stop and remind myself many times that what I was reading was fiction." - Cheryl Painter

*Book Synopsis *

With the mysterious outbreak of a deadly disease in a Yemeni village, followed by an increase in terrorist chatter after the crash of a small airplane in eastern Alaska, CEO Dr. Dave Henson and colleague Ron Blackwell of NSurv Inc. are tapped by the Department of Homeland Security to locate the aircraft wreckage and its suspected deadly contents.

While Henson and Blackwell are in the eastern mountains of Alaska helping the U.S. Border Patrol locate the missing aircraft and its contents, Dave's wife, internationally known journalist Dana Cogswell, goes missing while covering another sudden and suspicious epidemic in a small town in Germany.

Dave races from Alaska to Germany to rescue Dana and ends up on a quest to the Middle East to find her. Along the way he learns of a shocking betrayal of friendship and that the path to Dana ultimately leads to the terrorist leader behind the deadly outbreaks.


----------



## missypyxi

*Call of Kythshire - $2.99*










http://www.amazon.com/Call-Kythshire-Keepers-Wellsprings-Book-ebook/dp/B00UVLQWGY​
The existence of the fairies of Kythshire is a secret kept for over a century...

Azaeli has trained from a young age in order to follow in her parents' footsteps and become a Knight of His Majesty's Elite. When she finally becomes a Squire, her name is mysteriously left off of the list for the King's Quest. Her parents set off without her, but the simple quest goes awry leaving tragedy in its wake. With the help of her lifelong friend, Rian, a Mage apprentice, Azaeli must unravel a sinister plot that threatens both the existence of Kythshire and the peace that her people have celebrated for generations.

Call of Kythshire includes over a dozen beautifully rendered illustrations in this author-illustrator's debut novel.

*Call of Sunteri - $2.99*










http://www.amazon.com/Call-Sunteri-Keepers-Wellsprings-Book-ebook/dp/B0187IG3HK​
Azaeli Hammerfel has been named a knight, and is thrilled to be on her first true quest alongside her parents' guild. Their journey to see Prince Eron and his expecting wife safely to Lake Kordelya is shrouded with a sense of impending doom that tests the strength of His Majesty's Elite and the love that Azi and Rian, the Mage, share. When Kythshire's fairies find themselves a target of the same threat, an unlikely champion presents himself.

Tib Nullen has had a hard life. He's just twelve years old, but as a field slave in the Sorcerer-run country of Sunteri, he has seen more toil, loss, and cruelty than anyone should be made to endure. When tragedy strikes his family, Tib finds himself flung into a plot much bigger than he. In his struggle to make sense of his thoughts, which he fears are not fully his own, he learns he has a greater purpose: to help restore the Wellspring of Sunteri.

Sorcery, Dreamwalking, Necromancy, and mystery fill the plot of Call of Sunteri, the second book of the Keepers of the Wellsprings series by Missy Sheldrake.

*Snowberry Blossom - FREE*









http://www.amazon.com/Snowberry-Blossom-Holiday-Keepers-Wellsprings-ebook/dp/B0196P041O​
Follow the knight Azaeli and her best friend Rian the Mage on a quick adventure to seek the Snowberry Blossom, a bloom that holds magic only if picked at midnight on Midwinter's Eve.

Grab a cup of cider and sit back to read this tale of romance, adventure, and fantasy told Mya, Bard of His Majesty's Elite of Cerion.

This short story takes place in between Call of Sunteri, book 2 and book 3 of the Keepers of the Wellsprings series, but there are no spoilers and it reads as a stand-alone tale.


----------



## Danie16

On The Run
By: URBAN BOSS & Ciara Deal
Kindle: $2.99

Danielle Banks is 25 years old and fresh out of law school. Everyone nags her about not having a man. You could say she's an independent woman. Her mother always told her to never depend on another mans hand. She's the type that doesn't need a man and doesn't really want one. She's locked up her heart, and thrown away the key, not wanting to love or be loved. Why you ask? Well, 3 years before she graduates, the guy she'd loved for 4 years got sentenced to 10 years in prison. Without her letters or phone calls being returned, from him, she starts to lose hope. What will happen when he shows up on her door step? How will she react when he tells her something that's going to change her life? What if she learns that not everything is as it seems? What if everything she thinks she knows about her family is a lie? What will happen when her world is turned upside down?

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017WWOD4W?*Version*=1&*entries*=0

Thank you for your interest,
- URBAN BOSS & Ciara Deal


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

It's a rush, don't break a heel!
The price is slashed, this book--a steal!

Check it out:
99 cents sale: A Peek at Bathsheba


----------



## karenchester

Only 99 cents

Amazon https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A60ZYWW
Amazon UK https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01A60ZYWW
Amazon AU https://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B01A60ZYWW

Event planner Emma Cassidy has returned to her hometown to rebuild her life. She's hired to throw a housewarming party for the brash and arrogant Tony Barnet, who's eager to impress the big end of town. But when the party ends in disaster, Tony is quick to blame Emma, and the subsequent rumors spell doom for Emma's business.

Thank goodness she still has the job of planning Sean and Madison's wedding. Sean, one of the notorious McCluskey clan, is about to marry Madison, the beautiful daughter of the rich and powerful Whites. But when Tony Barnet is killed, the police swiftly arrest Sean McCluskey. Though the evidence is damning, Emma is convinced her friend is innocent. With Sean facing prison, the wedding in jeopardy, and her fledgling business in danger of tanking, Emma must unravel the mystery and expose the real killer before it's too late.

The Emma Cassidy Mystery series:

Book 1: Throw a Monkey Wrench 
Book 2: Pushed to the Limit (coming in 2016)​


----------



## Drifty

New thriller Uncertain Origin Free Kindle Book

According to the FBI, counterfeiting of pharmaceuticals may be the "crime of the century."

Can electronic evidence specialist, Jeremy Cole uncover the hidden world of privateers and chemists. A place where criminals can invest a thousand dollars in heroin and make twenty thousand in profit or, make four hundred thousand by dealing in counterfeit drugs.

Uncertain Origin, is available free for download today through Friday 1/8/2016.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B017UP7BYU


----------



## Small Town Writer

Both _The Full Moon_ and _The Blood Moon_ are only $0.99! _The Full Moon_ will be available February 6th and *will only be $0.99 for a limited time!*







_Kathy and her sister, Samantha, have always been a team. Throughout their time as witches, they've taken out more than their share of bad guys. But after Kathy meets Will, who she learns is a demonic Dark Knight, her loyalties begin to change.

Meanwhile, Samantha doesn't trust Will or his intentions. Still, Kathy can't help but feel tempted by the dark side as she falls deeper in love with Will. Crossing over would give Kathy the freedom to do whatever she wanted with her magic. No rules. No limitations. It would also mean breaking the bond she has always shared with her sister, who has made it clear that she wants nothing to do with the dark side.

When Will proposes they take over the underworld, Kathy loves the idea of having power. But it also leaves her with a choice that will change her life: abandon her family and the life she has always known, or give up the love of her life forever._







_Brother witches Josh and Chris have sacrificed a great deal for their magical responsibilities. Their Aunt Kathy is the only family they have left, and together they must face their enemies to keep them from targeting any more victims. But when Kathy is put in the hospital after an attack, the boys are a witch short.

With the brothers at their weakest, they uncover a growing new power trying to organize the demonic hierarchy. Josh and Chris are left alone to battle an evil stronger than anything they've ever faced. An evil so strong it might cost them their lives._


----------



## burnettb317

"Miles Apart"










*Kindle Countdown deal Jan 7th thru Jan 14th
1/7/16 - 1/10/16 - $.99
1/10/16 - 1/14/16 - $1.99
after - $2.99 regular price*

Murder Mystery

Kenbrooke Minnesota is a tourist's dream. Situated in the deep woods with a stunning waterfall outside of town, Kenbrooke is beautiful, serene and peaceful.

Except for Will Barton. But then, he's not exactly a tourist. Will comes to Kenbrooke because it's the one place his parents won't visit, despite their million dollar home on the shores of Acorn Lake. Will wants to figure out his future; one that doesn't include his parents running his life. What he finds is a murdered man at the rundown plant where he works. Will's boss, an old friend of his father, pushes him into the investigation, with a promise that if Will can find the murderer, he will also find answers for his future.

Intrigued, Will agrees to help the lead investigator, Miles Cooper. But the murderer is elusive and Cooper hates him. The harder he tries, the more the whole situation slides out of his control until he confronts having no future at all.

Author page and first chapter: http://amburnett.com/index.htm?load=milesapart.htm

Amazon purchase: http://www.amazon.com/Miles-Apart-M-Burnett-ebook/dp/B018SPCUDS/

Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/28157721.Miles_Apart


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

No need to travel or board the bus
Come here and listen to The Music of Us!



When you get the kindle edition, get the audiobook for only $1.99

Book description:

In 1970, Lenny can no longer deny that his wife is undergoing a profound change. Despite her relatively young age, her mind succumbs to forgetfulness. Now, he goes as far back as the moment he met Natasha during WWII, when he was a soldier and she-a star, brilliant yet illusive. Natasha was a riddle to him then, and to this day, with all the changes she has gone through, she still is.

"Digging into the past, mining its moments, trying to piece them together this way and that, dusting off each memory of Natasha, of how we were, the highs and lows of the music of us, to find out where the problem may have started?"

To their son, Ben, that may seem like an exercise in futility. For Lenny, it is a necessary process of discovery, one that is as tormenting as it is delightful. He often wonders: can we ever understand, truly understand each other-soldier and musician, man and woman, one heart and another? Will we ever again dance together to the same beat? Is there a point where we may still touch?

This is not an easy novel. It is a historical fiction world war II military romance, a young woman love story. Do you like this genre, especially when it is tinged with a family saga romance, and wrapped with a second change in love with a strong female lead? Then this series, Still Life with Memories, is for you.

Looking for a great love story? Get ★★★★★ THE MUSIC OF US 
On sale for only $0.99:
#kindle http://BookShow.me/B013TCYWHC/
#nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-music 
#itunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1030107468
#kobo https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-music-of-us
#smashwords https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/568499
#print http://BookShow.me/0984993290
#audiobook http://www.amazon.com/Music-Us-Still-Life-Memories/dp/B01A635Y10/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

No need for jewelry, makeup, fashion
Truly, all you need is a touch of passion
Embraced by love you don't need much
Except sweet fragrance and a gentle touch
These tales of desire are like a colorful bouquet
Awakening memories, sweeping you away

Lose yourself in a touch of passion. Whether it's the magic of a kiss or the agony of heartbreak, explore love in these captivating full-length novels. Written by twelve bestselling, multiple award-winning, USA Today and NY Times authors, this collection has it all: Historical Romance, Contemporary Romance, New Adult Romance, Romantic Suspense, Victorian Romance, Western and Literary Fiction. These sensual tales of love will leave you with a smile on your lips and music in your heart.

A Touch of Passion


----------



## Organic Gardening

some free some less then $2.50 

http://www.amazon.com/Galactic-Clans-Discovers-R-Rangel-ebook/dp/B01AG1ZZAC/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1452565387&sr=1-1









*for the organic gardeners *

http://www.amazon.com/Organic-Gardening-Beginners-Growing-Outdoors-ebook/dp/B00RCGCWFG/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1452565387&sr=1-2


----------



## Accord64

Paladin's Odyssey $2.99


            

_"This is an intriguing new slant on apocalyptic fiction, and fans who are tempted to snub it because it breaks away from genre expectations should set aside their concerns; they're likely to enjoy it far more than they expect." _*-Publisher's Weekly*

Joseph Paladin is a national hero everyone thought they knew - a former major in the United States Army, retired colonel in the Maine Republic Militia, and considered one of the key founders of the New American Confederation. His legendary odyssey to reunify a fractured nation in the aftermath of the great flu pandemic is a household story. In his long awaited memoir, Paladin shares untold stories of his past, including a shocking secret that he's harbored for decades. Is he really someone who should be held in such high esteem?


----------



## Jena H

*Anyone of a 'certain age' remember the show Emergency?*

The show is a classic from the '70s, and still airing in syndication. It's also the groundbreaking show that *launched a million careers....* paramedics, firefighters, nurses, and emergency medical workers of all types. Read the fun, tongue-in-cheek episode guide to this 'little show that could.'

Guide to seasons 1-3... $1.99.


----------



## David Meade

*An Excellent Example of a Film Treatment - on "Hitler's Escape to Argentina" - a must-read for script and film writers. Author: David Meade. Available on Amazon:*


----------



## Alvina

Aging is a curse from the God! 

Nevertheless, to stay young and to maintain beauty is still possible with the right food and herbal recipes. 

Read:


----------



## Jena H

Being a cop can be dangerous.... or it can be routine. But there's one thing it never is: dull.

Two patrol officers deal with numerous routine calls on their watch. And yet, they still manage to stumble upon a few serious cases, including a minor drug operation and a local business whose practices have international consequences.

*Suspect Behavior (Boys in Blue)*​
​


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

$0.99 Cents!

The minute our eyes met, I knew what to do: so I stopped in the middle of what I was doing, which was dusting off the glass shield over the ice cream buckets, and stacking up waffle cones here and sugar cones there. From the counter I grabbed a bunch of paper tissues, and bent all the way down, like, to pick something from the floor. Then with a swift, discrete shove, I stuffed the tissues into one side of my bra, then the other, 'cause I truly believe in having them two scoops-if you know what I mean-roundly and firmly in place--

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
I kissed him, so sweet and so long


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

$0.99 for a limited time.

At my age I should expect nothing but respect. But when my own son walks away from me, my resolve immediately falters. To spite me, he smiles flirtatiously at Abishag, my lovely new concubine, till she tightens her robe around her waist and turns her head away, hiding her blush from him, and perhaps from me, too. Then with a youthful vigor, Adoniah bangs the heavy iron door deliberately behind him, which makes Goliath's sword clang against the wall, right here over my head--

To read more click here:
Finding myself now in his place is a humbling surprise. I know I deserve it


----------



## Keith Blenman

Necromantica is only $2.99 on the Kindle. Enjoy!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

"I'm relieved you haven't been involved in any major battles, but I fear they're coming with the Louisiana ones. Both sides are going to give a hard fight for the river." She sighed. "You be careful."
"I will. I just wish they'd get it over with." He ran an arm along the length of the back of the swing and placed it around her shoulders. "It's so peaceful here with you, I hate to leave. Here we are sitting out in the cold on the veranda in the middle of winter, but it's beautiful with you, and you warm my heart and soul."
"The sunlight has warmed the temperature, and your arm around me helps." She leaned her head against his shoulder. "I'm so glad you could make it home for a visit."
"Me, too, but it's a short one."
"Short is better than none."

Here is a heartwarming story for cold evenings... Excerpt from The Belle and the Officer by B.J. Robinson, included in A Touch of Passion (boxed set).


----------



## jdrew

*$2.99
A fisherman finds a dead mermaid and now he's targeted for death.*

​


----------



## Sparrowhawks

.
* $ 0.99 *



'Lucky Anton' ' is a tongue-in-cheek example of 'Bosmanesque' dark African humour, set in a rural Dorp the pre-war era of bigoted, Calvanistic, white-ruled South Africa.

> A discharged shotgun > Two dead bodies > A grieving mother > A missing revolver > Confusing and contradictory evidence >A strange Predikant > An injudicious liaison > A hot village courthouse > No 'convenience room' for the menfolk > A pompous judge with a real collar on his shirt > Conservative Boere Volk in their Sunday best > &#8230;..The beautiful widow's confession > Will she escape the gallows > or will she finally find true love ?

Now, you can find out &#8230;..! 

During the last few days, this short story has jumped into the top 50 of all three of its genre niche-paths.

UK	Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #68,338 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#22 in Kindle Store > Books > Literature & Fiction > Mythology & Folk Tales > Folklore
#44 in Books > History > Britain & Ireland > Boer Wars
#47 in Kindle Store > Books > History > Africa

*To everyone who has helped, a HUGE African 'ndatenda' (Thank You")! 
*


----------



## archaeoroutes

A VERY Brief Guide to AQA GCSE Physics - A revision guide for people in a hurry

Top-30 in Physics > General on Kindle UK last week. This week it's 99p.

http://lrd.to/A-Very-Brief-Guide-To-Aqa-Gcse-Physics-1


----------



## jdrew

*Priced at $2.99 for a limited time
A different kind of terrorist plot, one where the terrorists plan to get away and be able to attack again.
The FBI has clues, but isn't doing so well catching them. A reporter also has a clue but can't quite get the story.
Then who will stop them? A war party.
*
​


----------



## joyjennings

My memoir _I'm Not Your "Baby" _is available in the kindle edition for only $2.99 
Please visit http://imnotyourbaby.com/purchase-the-book/ for purchasing options. 
It is _not_ for the faint-hearted!
Thanks


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

Brand new release from Crystal Lake Publishing and up-and-coming author Patrick Rutigliano: WIND CHILL. This chilling novella (with several short stories) is available at a special 99c price for the eBook. This special will last for the first 150 eBook copies only.

"You are in for a treat. Wind Chill is a story of survival in the most horrific way. When a daughter can no longer trust her father she must find a way to save herself." - Horror Novel Reviews

Face the chill right now in paperback or Kindle format (including KU): http://getbook.at/AmazonChill

Or trudge on over to our website for more info: http://www.crystallakepub.com/wind-chill.php


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Out of my heart, into your soul
My passion for you is beyond my control
I ache for your touch, I ache for your kiss
In a crowded room, it is you that I miss--

At night, when you're away, I curl in bed
Imagining you, my arms I spread
Nothing can help me, my heart is afire
Except for one thing: tales of desire



Lose yourself in a touch of passion. Whether it's the beauty in a song or the magic of a kiss, the agony of heartbreak or the hunger of yearning, explore ecstasy and desire in these captivating full-length novels. Written by twelve bestselling, multiple award-winning, USA Today and NY Times authors, this boxed set has it all: Historical Romance, Contemporary Romance, New Adult Romance, Romantic Suspense, Victorian Romance, Western and Literary Fiction. These sensual tales of love with a strong female lead will leave you with a smile on your lips and music in your heart.

Love Romance? Get this amazing collection for only $0.99


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Out of my heart, into your soul
My passion for you is beyond my control
I ache for your touch, I ache for your kiss
In a crowded room, it is you that I miss

At night, when you're away, I curl in bed
Imagining you, my arms I spread
Nothing can help me, my heart is afire
Except for one thing: tales of desire



Lose yourself in a touch of passion. Whether it's the beauty in a song or the magic of a kiss, the agony of heartbreak or the hunger of yearning, explore ecstasy and desire in these captivating full-length novels. Written by twelve bestselling, multiple award-winning, USA Today and NY Times authors, this boxed set has it all: Historical Romance, Contemporary Romance, New Adult Romance, Romantic Suspense, Victorian Romance, Western and Literary Fiction. These sensual tales of love with a strong female lead will leave you with a smile on your lips and music in your heart.

Love Romance? Get this amazing collection for only $0.99:
Kindle ★ Nook ★ 



 ★ Kobo ★ Smashwords


----------



## CW Scott

My sci-fi book is on sale for a limited time for $0.99.

Get it here.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01957SG2W


----------



## J.T. Williams

My book _Winemaker of the North_ is on sale for only 0.99! Get it here:


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00TUB3Y1C


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Read it now &#127775; A favorite Son
Enjoy the tale that I have spun
About two brothers, greed, rivalry
Who will stay? And who will flee,
Forever haunted by regret?
The book is here, for you to get!

#99cents #Sale 
A Favorite Son


----------



## Pamela

Happy Valentines Day!

*Moonlight Valentine - $0.99 today*



Jennifer, a physical therapist, falls for the man in the wheelchair before she has any idea how dangerous his job is. Healing him is her role and in that she excels. Then he's gone for months, in danger, and Jennifer is devastated. Will he break her heart?

            ​


----------



## Go! Shawn!

Hello,

I have started a new series for cook books called, Stripped Recipes. The first volume, Stripped Recipes: Muffins, is available now for $0.99.

http://www.amazon.com/Stripped-Recipes-Muffins-Shawn-Graham-ebook/dp/B01BNWVR7S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1455596142&sr=8-1&keywords=stripped+recipes


----------



## derekailes2014

FREE KINDLE DOWNLOAD!: Catfurnado: Oh Meow No!, Zombies & Psychotic Women by Derek Ailes & Mark Cusco Ailes (Mark Ailes) is free on Kindle from Feb 15-19. Download your Free copy of the horror madness now.

Catfurnado: Oh Meow No!, Zombies and Psychotic Women (Ailes Brothers of Terror Book 1)


----------



## Alvina

Are you still dreaming about life in a tropical paradise? Heavenly Thai Recipes will bring you closer to your dream without having to burn a hole in your pocket!


----------



## jdrew

Shepherds continues to be my best selling book with good reviews.
$2.99
Genetically altered "shepherds" herding schools of tuna using dolphins as "herd dogs."
What can a lonely mermaid do in the middle of the Pacific? Until she finds a lonely fisherman. 
That would be paradise except someone is trying to kill them both.

​


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Tadah! Here is a new cover for At Odds with Destiny, a boxed set of four novels by three wonderful writers and me. Had a blast designing this cover, because of this regal red, that appears in folds of the dress and in the headboard, and because of this 'in your face' direct look in the eyes of this striking girl. She makes me think, is she destiny and you are at odds with her, or is she facing destiny and rebels against her own fate--

To read more click here:
Cover reveal for At Odds with Destiny



Only $0.99 for a limited time! Get it now:
✿ Kindle
✿ Nook
✿ 



✿ Kobo
✿ Smashwords


----------



## bendanarama

SO, due to a quirk in my writing, and not wanting to ruin the big crossover story I've got planned, I've got a double book release this month - both at the $2.99 mark!




> Poisoned by wolfsbane, Sheriff Jim Ashwood slips into trance and begins to learn the origin of the werewolves of Prospect - but in the meantime, his wife and son have to prevent his mindless body causing havoc all on its own!





> Callum Drake, Elizabeth Cartwright and Nathaniel Wittington-Smythe are dispatched by the Mages Guild to the most unforgiving location yet - Rural Yorkshire, where a small village is being terrorized by an ancient creature from legend: The ancient demon-dog, Black Shuck![/quote





> ]


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

A Touch of Passion is just for you
With something old and something new
Get it now, it is our gift
Just remember to be swift!



Love Romance? Get this amazing collection
FREE until 02/29/2016

Kindle ★ Nook ★ 



 ★ Kobo ★ Smashwords

*Book Description:
*Lose yourself in a touch of passion. Whether it's the beauty in a song or the magic of a kiss, the agony of heartbreak or the hunger of yearning, explore ecstasy and desire in these captivating full-length novels. Written by twelve bestselling, multiple award-winning, USA Today and NY Times authors, this boxed set has it all: Historical Romance, Contemporary Romance, New Adult Romance, Romantic Suspense, Victorian Romance, Western and Literary Fiction. These sensual tales of love with a strong female lead will leave you with a smile on your lips and music in your heart.

The Music of Us by Uvi Poznansky (Bestselling Author) 
Lenny goes as far back as the moment he met Natasha during WWII, when he was a soldier and she-a star. Natasha was a riddle to him then, and with all the changes she has gone through, she still is.

Love Me Tender by Mimi Barbour (NY Times and USA Today Bestselling Author) 
How could Anne return to Texas knowing that her son would be meeting a father who didn't know he existed? And how could she go back to face the only man she'd ever truly loved?

Just in Case by Elizabeth Marx (Bestselling Author) 
Revell's been pining for her all these years. Scarlett's never thought she was good enough for him. What if the love you thought would always be yours turns out to be forbidden?

That Unforgettable Kiss by Tamara Ferguson (Top-10 Bestselling Author, Romance Reviews Readers' Choice Award Winner-New Adult) 
Since Kate Callahan will be running the family construction business someday, she doesn't have time for love. Until fate steps in by way of an unforgettable kiss from architectural intern Michael Murphy.

Concealed in My Heart by Regina Puckett (Bestselling Author, Readers' Favorite Book Award Winner) 
Charity Fields is married to her childhood sweetheart and has the job of her dreams-until a terrible lie and a heartbreaking betrayal turns her life upside down.

The Belle and the Officer by B. J. Robinson (Top-100 Bestselling Author) 
Historical romance. A Mississippi plantation. A southern belle. A Union officer. Alice Caldwell is young and in love in when the raging war disrupts her world and destroys her plans to become engaged. Her beau marches off to fight.

Seduction by Laura Taylor (Bestselling Author, 6-Time Romantic Times Award Winner, RWA RITA Finalist, and 2-Time MAGGIE Award Winner) 
"A lovely translator, once betrayed under the worst possible circumstances, is seduced into love by a brilliant government consultant." (Romantic Times Book Reviews)

Perfect for Him by Suzanne Jenkins (Bestselling Author) 
As they danced, Jason whispered words of love to Harley, while her oncologist's terrifying diagnosis kept ricocheting in her skull. To ensure he'd be okay after she was gone, Harley would take matters of love into her own hands.

Nellie by Cynthia Woolf (Bestselling Author) 
Saloon owner Blake Malone is a bachelor and likes it that way. Nellie Wallace, a widow, needs a husband but never expected a man like him. Can Nellie and Blake make a marriage out of mutual need, without love being involved?

Jack Who? by Lisa Gillis (Bestselling Author) 
The mission, that fateful day? Pick herself up, dust the ex off, and get dirty with someone else. However, Marissa Duplei finds that sexy, inked-up, metal musician Jack Storm is no ordinary revenge fling.

Ambrosia by the Sea by Traci Hall (USA Today Bestselling Author) 
After a bitter betrayal by her late husband, self-taught chef Celia Langdon moved to the sea, where dive shop owner Dax Smith dared her to heal from the heart.

The Single Daddy Club: Derrick by Donna Fasano (USA Today Bestselling Author) 
Ex-military man Derrick is solitary and satisfied-until Timmy's dropped into his lap and Derrick must become a daddy. Fate has denied Anna a family of her own, but she has plenty of love to give, if only someone would notice.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Cary Allen Stone is a brilliant writer of psychological thrillers and murder mysteries. He writes with a keen eye for detail-the graphic violence is chillingly realistic. I am thrilled to find his review of my novel, The Music of Us:

★★★★★ A beautiful story grown out of difficult times.
ByCary Allen Stoneon February 18, 2016
Format: Kindle EditionVerified Purchase
"The Music of Us" is a wonderful love story from the first sentence until the very last. It touched my heart. It's bitter sweet as Natasha, a celebrated pianist, is unfortunately lapsing into dementia. She has always had a premonition that her days would end in this fashion since her beloved Papa suffered the disease. The story returns to the early days when she was 16 and playing a concert for the troops during the beginning of WWII. It tells how she and Lenny meet, him running out onto the stage before her pretending to play the trumpet and then jumping off the stage. It continues through their rocky courtship, through the war, Lenny's deployment and finally their long life together as remembered by Lenny. It is a story of how relationships change, and grow, and are nurtured by two people in love. Sentimental, heartfelt and tearful are only a few of the powerful words that define "The Music of Us."

Looking for a great love story? 
Get ★★★★★ THE MUSIC OF US 
On sale now for only $0.99:
#kindle http://BookShow.me/B013TCYWHC/
#nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-music 
#itunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1030107468
#kobo https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-music-of-us
#smashwords https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/568499
#print http://BookShow.me/0984993290


----------



## Elaine Radford

*The Mortal Passage Trilogy: A Far Future Epic in Four Stories* by Roger Williams is now available for 99 cents through March 3. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00OEB1GM2










By the author of the singularity classic, *The Metamorphosis of Prime Intellect.* Will humans or our machines decide our future in a galaxy that's wide open for the taking? This volume is on sale for the first time, and it includes all three of the classic stories in the trilogy, with the addition of a final human-scale bonus story, "Rite of Passage."


----------



## jdrew

Now available FREE through Kindle Unlimited
Kindle price $2.99
Mermaid meets Finnish fisherman mid-Pacific. Will they fall in love? If they live long enough.

​


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

It's launch day. Two more Mercedes M. Yardley books from Crystal Lake Publishing, and for Friday and Saturday they're only 99c each (also available in paperback and Kindle Unlimited):

Mercedes M. Yardley's Pretty Little Dead Girls: A Novel of Murder and Whimsy is a dark, lovely fairy tale with lyrical language and a high body count, and features a cover by Hugo award-winner Galen Dara.
Includes "Oliver Bloom" by Ryan Johnson, a short story featuring characters from Pretty Little Dead Girls.
Can Bryony survive her destiny?: http://getbook.at/PrettyAmazon

Apocalyptic Montessa and Nuclear Lulu: A Tale of Atomic Love
"Mercedes M Yardley has deftly drawn a mesmerising pair of deeply damaged people in Montessa and Lulu. Montessa is a young woman doing exotic dances in a seedy bar so that an ungrateful boyfriend can be kept supplied with the means to abuse her&#8230; In essence Lu and Montessa meet and what follows is a road trip of sorts - but Thelma and Louise it most definitely isn't." - T.O. Munro
Can their souls coincide and endure?: http://getbook.at/ApocalypticAmazon


----------



## samfury

!!!!!!!!!!! *Book Is On Sale* !!!!!!!!!!!!
*
Book Name:* Basic Rock Climbing: Bouldering, Crack Climbing and General Rock Climbing Techniques

*Book Author:* Sam Fury
*
Promotional Price:* $0.99

Promotion starts on 13th March Ends 15 th March, 2016

From 16th March to 20 th march price will be incremented to $1.99. So grab your copy before price goes up.

Book Link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00L5YSV4C

*Book Description:* Basic Rock Climbing: Bouldering, Crack Climbing and General Rock Climbing Techniques will teach you all the basics you need to learn basic crack climbing, bouldering and general climbing skills.

Whether you want to become a super rock climber, or just want a fun way to keep fit, these are the fundamental rock climbing skills that you MUST learn.


----------



## lorigoldstein

********SALE***********

The ebook of BECOMING JINN (released April 21, 2015 from Macmillan) is currently on sale for only $2.99. Only through April 4. BECOMING JINN is a modern spin on the tale of wish-granting genies. It's a young adult contemporary fantasy with a sequel (and final book in the series) coming May 17, called CIRCLE OF JINN.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00SEO83WQ/

*VOYA Starred Review and ranked as one of the Best Science Fiction, Fantasy, or Horror of 2015*
"The genie theme is original and appealing. Azra is likable; her struggles--even factoring in the genie issue--are real and relatable. This well-written title . . . will not stay on the shelf." - VOYA

Azra has just turned sixteen, and overnight her body lengthens, her olive skin deepens, and her eyes glisten gold thanks to the brand-new silver bangle that locks around her wrist. As she always knew it would, her Jinn ancestry brings not just magical powers but the reality of a life of servitude, as her wish granting is controlled by a remote ruling class of Jinn known as the Afrit.

To the humans she lives among, she's just the girl working at the snack bar at the beach, navigating the fryer and her first crush. But behind closed doors, she's learning how to harness her powers and fulfill the obligations of her destiny. Mentored by her mother and her Zar "sisters,"

Azra discovers she may not be quite like the rest of her circle of female Jinn . . . and that her powers could endanger them all.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

A short and sweet review for my poetry book, Home:

★★★★★ Amazing read!!
By Mrs. Violetteon, Verified Purchase

I got goosebumps throughout this book. The manner in which the words are written are the most bone chillingly, expressive I've ever read. Very talented writer, great work. Looking forward to reading more from the author.

Get ★★★★★ HOME:
‪#‎kindle‬ http://bookShow.me/B00960TE3Y
‪#‎nook‬ http://tinyurl.com/nook-home
‪#‎iTunes‬ http://tinyurl.com/appl-home 
‪#‎Smashwords‬ http://tinyurl.com/smsh-home 
‪#‎Kobo‬ http://tinyurl.com/kobo-home 
‪#‎print‬ http://bookShow.me/0984993231
‪#‎Audiobook‬ http://tinyurl.com/Home-audible


----------



## jdrew

All three are on sale for $2.99 and Shepherds is available free on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Byrne

24th March to 30th March
APOCALYPTIC HORROR ON OFFER!
ONLY 99c

Collapse - First Book of the Ferine Apocalypse

The sweeping sickness, a global pandemic.
Billions lie fallen, gripped by an unknown affliction.
Hope is all the few survivors have. Hope that the collapsed will recover and wake again.

But waking is when the real nightmare begins

Available on Amazon.com:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/1523680881

​


----------



## ElisabethGFoley

My newest release is $2.99-a historical-fiction retelling of "The Twelve Dancing Princesses" set in the Jazz Age:



*The Twelve Dancing Princesses meets the heady glamor and danger of the Jazz Age*

All Dorothy Perkins wants is to have a good time. She's wild about dancing, and can't understand or accept her father's strictness in forbidding it. Night after night she sneaks out to the Lost Lake House, a glamorous island nightclub rumored to be the front for more than just music and dancing&#8230;in spite of an increasingly uneasy feeling that she may be getting into something more than she can handle.

Marshall Kendrick knows the truth behind the Lost Lake House-and bitterly hates his job there. But fear and obligation have him trapped. When a twist of circumstances throws Dorothy and Marshall together one night, it may offer them both a chance at escaping the tangled web of fear and deceit each has woven&#8230;if only they are brave enough to take it.

Novella, approximately 26,000 words.
_*
What Reviewers Have Said:*
"Foley always writes with beautiful clarity and grace reminiscent of vintage, turn-of-the-century storytelling...the imagery here taps into a vivid world of vintage-movie glamour, of excitement and strangeness, with the lurking undercurrents of peril which every good tale of faerie should have." _~ Suzannah Rowntree, author of _*Pendragon's Heir*_

_"I was captivated at once, and could hardly stop reading...Perhaps it was the dancing, or the mysteriousness and secrets. Or the lovely, flowing writing and the flawless descriptions! I was enraptured. The historical feel. The beauty. It was dazzling for sure."_ ~ Shantelle Mary Hannu, author of *A Dream Not Imagined*

_"This sweetheart of a fairytale...boasts compelling characters made more so with the shifting perspectives and the sense of setting was like continuous motion of Roaring 20s jazz, happiness and spot-on visual cues...Fans of unique fairytales will be swept away." ~ *Finding Wonderland*_


----------



## samfury

!!!!!!!!!!! Book Is On Sale !!!!!!!!!!!!

Book Name: How To Do Chi Sao: Wing Chun Sticky Hands (Fight Training)

Book Author: Sam Fury

Promotional Price: $0.99

Promotion starts on March 3 Ends March 5, 2016

From 6 th April to 10 th April price will be incremented to $1.99. So grab your copy before price goes up.

Book Link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00J9KTPYE/

Book Description: Inside How to Do Chi Sao

* Over 25 detailed Wing Chun Chi Sao drills/exercises with clear step by step instructions and easy to follow illustrations.

* Learn the basics of drills, the centerline principle, stance and correct hand positions.

* Classic time-honored Wing Chun Chi Sao training drills such as Luk Sao, Dan Chi Sao and Lap Sao.

Learn the Chi Sao Drills So You Can...

* Attack and defend from the four different hand positions.
* Incorporate kicks, knees and elbows into the Chi Sao drills.

* Move freely during the Chi Sao drills.

* Progress all the way to Chi Gerk (Wing Chun Sticky Hands for the legs).


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

New Release Special from Crystal Lake Publishing and Kevin Lucia - only 99c for DEVOURER OF SOULS: http://getbook.at/AmazonSouls

Welcome back to Clifton Heights.

In Kevin Lucia's latest installment of his growing Clifton Heights mythos, Sheriff Chris Baker and Father Ward meet for a Saturday morning breakfast at The Skylark Dinner to once again commiserate over the weird and terrifying secrets surrounding their town. Sheriff Baker shares with Father Ward the story of a journal discovered in the ruins of what was once an elaborate koi pond and flower garden, which regales a tale of regret, buried pain, and unfulfilled debt. Father Ward reveals the story of a tortured man from the nearby town of Tahawus, who visited his confessional seeking solace from a cosmic horror he can never outrun.

Available in Kindle, Kindle Unlimited, and paperback: http://getbook.at/AmazonSouls


----------



## rfdinoso

*Countdown Deal!* (April 1, 2016 to April 8, 2016)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B014S5MHBC/

Dark skies loom over the continent of Ersellis.

The ambitious Artem Harroll, in pursuit of honor and distinction, sets a plan into motion to reclaim lands that formerly belonged to his kingdom.

The dutiful Seralynd Westerberg, desperate to bring her rapidly declining kingdom back to prosperity, decides on a rash course of action.

Together, they forge an alliance that will shatter the balance of power in Ersellis and drag the continent to the brink of war. Determined to restore glory to their kingdoms, they courageously face the challenges of their new roles and labor relentlessly to make their dreams of conquest a reality.

In the neighboring state, a group of elite mercenaries--The White Feather Company--prepare for the inevitable conflict. Through the leadership of their commander, the fiery Rosamund Red, they tackle difficult tasks to secure the future of their company and safeguard the Republic of Isoldien, their employer.

As the fierce winds of the coming storm rise, those who are wise enough scheme and maneuver to advance their personal interests. Steel and magic will collide in a deadly game of wits. Who will prevail, and who will be forgotten? In the midst of chaos, strength and resolve will be tested, nameless heroes will fulfill their duties, and the commoners will endure. For some, it is business as usual.


----------



## Alvina

My book has got a new cover. Now it's live in Amazon for 99c !!

Aging is actually a curse, it is the will of God that men shall be forever young...


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

New non-fiction release from Crystal Lake Publishing.

Learn the craft of writing from those who know it best.

This is Writers On Writing - An Author's Guide, where your favorite authors share their secrets in the ultimate guide to becoming and being an author.

"Creating Effective Characters" by Hal Bodner 
"Fictional Emotions; Emotional Fictions" by James Everington 
"Home Sweet Home" by Ben Eads
"You" by Kealan Patrick Burke
"How about them free books, eh? (the art of becoming a book reviewer)" by Nerine Dorman
"Treating Fiction like a Relationship" by Jonathan Janz
Edited by Joe Mynhardt.

Are you ready to unleash the author in you? http://getbook.at/Writers3


----------



## joyjennings

*Kindle price 2.99 USD*​
Click this link to preview the first chapter and them some! http://a.co/6ejY2cx


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Fans of* Outlander* should check out* Legacy of the Highlands*, now on sale for $0.99 (reg. $2.99)

More than 100 reviews on Amazon.com and UK give it 4.5 stars!

www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2


----------



## Pamela

New Release - *WITCHY WOMAN* (Book 2 of The Necromancer)​
Omar is free, out of prison, on parole in Hawaii. 
Michelle knows she's in danger, but never believed he would strike again so fast. This time Omar takes control of her and they disappear. It's up to Heather, Michelle's best friend, Rod, her true love, and Vincent Middleton, a professor of the occult, to find her. When they do,will they be able to fight Omar's strange psychic abilities, or will they, too,become his victims? 
This story features Abigaile's long dead spirit, trapped within a gorgeous and enormous old haunted diamond.. 
Lucifer, the cat who has become Michelle's 'familiar,' is instrumental in the scary events which enfold.

​
This is a novel of psychic suspense, the supernatural, witches and wizards - dark magic, and generally things that go bump in the night.

Featuring many of the same characters.
You will find Michelle (Witchy Woman), Omar (The Necromancer), Heather, Rod, Professor Vincent Middleton (professor of the occult), Lucifer (Michelle's 'familiar') - and a big old haunted diamond.

            ​
Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## Alvina

The best recipes in the world - *Heavenly Thai Recipes* - is now discounted to 99 cents !!


----------



## Calin96

My first book got out,I would really enjoy that you could read it! http://www.amazon.com/Law-Attraction-Know-Manifest-Abundance-Happiness-ebook/dp/B01ETJPF70


----------



## jdrew

$2.99 or Free on Kindle Unlimited
They should never have met.
Olga is genetically engineered to live at sea herding factory tuna. Her home is a submersible raft in the middle of the Pacific Ocean. She's lonely. Toivo is an independent fisherman who depends on two industrious dolphins to help him make a living catching what few wild tuna are left. But, someone is killing shepherds and fate pushes Olga and Toivo together forcing them to battle heavily armed drug smugglers bent on killing anyone who gets in their way.

​


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

It's launch day! Grab a 99c Kindle copy of William Gorman's BLACKWATER VAL right now before the price goes up to $4.99. This Supernatural Suspense Thriller / Horror novel is available in paperback and Kindle Unlimited, as well.

"...very engaging, King-like novel. Gothier than King, but very subtle and ominous..." - Benoit Lelievre

"Blackwater Val is a contemporary horror novel that pays homage to the best work by the masters of the genre. The novel is rich in characterization, plot development, and the action is explosive. With one of the best endings in a horror novel that I've read in ages, Blackwater Val has leapt to the top spot in my favorite reads in 2016." - Tony Tremblay, Horror World

"Behold the Blackwater Val, a riverside hamlet of healing and of retribution, a setting filled with dark secrets, mysticism, ghosts, and malevolent terrors. Behold Blackwater Val, William Gorman''s debut novel that captures all this valley's chills and wonders in a wide-sweeping arc, which is as vast as the depth of ill-ease it plumbs." - Eric J. Guignard, winner of the Bram Stoker Award and finalist for the International Thriller Writers Award

So come on down to the Val. They're waiting for you: http://getbook.at/BlackVal


----------



## JohnEConley

Cozy mystery set in Yorkshire, England. _*Just $1.99!!*_ And you thought the Golden Age was dead.


----------



## CrystalMarcos

https://youtu.be/p0E2kJhlRNw Watch the video trailer here!










*NOVUS (The Cresecren Chronicles, Book 1)* has recently received two book awards and a revamped cover! To celebrate the eBook will be on *SALE for $1.99 from 4/30/2016- 5/15/2016
*
~"Official Selection" Winner in the E-Book Young Adult category, *2015 New Apple Book Awards*!~

~Winner Best Books in the Young Adult category, *2016 Pinnacle Book Achievement Awards*!~

Reviewed by Kim Anisi for Readers' Favorite-* 5 STARS*

"Novus by Crystal Marcos is one of those gems that make you care about the characters within the story... It's the kind of book whose characters you miss when you finish the book."

Ideal for Hunger Games and Divergent fans, Crystal Marcos delivers Novus, a riveting novel set in a dystopian future of action-adventure, suspense, and romance. Intriguing characters and a gripping storyline keep the reader turning page after page.

Being a teenager is hard enough. And what if your life's path is predetermined? On top of that, you aren't even Human?

Cayden was given life as a Cresecren. He expected to live out his days with the dysfunctional Human family he was assigned to serve. One fateful night, however, landed him in Gavaron, the home of maimed, elderly, or defiant Cresecren.

Beyond its borders is the Den, an area much more dangerous than he ever imagined. Now seventeen, Cayden unwittingly becomes involved in a conspiracy and is one of a handful of survivors fleeing a deadly attack. They set off on a perilous journey in search of refuge and the truth. Along the way, Cayden begins to comprehend the difference between fully living and merely surviving, while trying to balance his emotions and a forbidden love. 
*
Kindle edition:*
US http://www.amazon.com/Novus-Cresecren-Chronicles-Book-1-ebook/dp/B010OI7UIM/
CA http://www.amazon.ca/Novus-Cresecren-Chronicles-Book-1-ebook/dp/B010OI7UIM
UK http://www.amazon.co.uk/Novus-Cresecren-Chronicles-Book-1-ebook/dp/B010OI7UIM

*Paperback:* http://www.amazon.com/Novus-Cresecren-Chronicles-Book-1/dp/0984389989/

*other options:* http://www.CrystalMarcos.com


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

The ebook edition of The Music of Us is FREE May 8-May 9!



*Book description*:

In 1970, Lenny can no longer deny that his wife is undergoing a profound change. Despite her relatively young age, her mind succumbs to forgetfulness. Now, he goes as far back as the moment he met Natasha during WWII, when he was a soldier and she-a star, brilliant yet illusive. Natasha was a riddle to him then, and to this day, with all the changes she has gone through, she still is.

"Digging into the past, mining its moments, trying to piece them together this way and that, dusting off each memory of Natasha, of how we were, the highs and lows of the music of us, to find out where the problem may have started?"

To their son, Ben, that may seem like an exercise in futility. For Lenny, it is a necessary process of discovery, one that is as tormenting as it is delightful. He often wonders: can we ever understand, truly understand each other-soldier and musician, man and woman, one heart and another? Will we ever again dance together to the same beat? Is there a point where we may still touch?

This is not an easy novel. It is a historical fiction world war II military romance, a young woman love story. Do you like this genre, especially when it is tinged with a family saga romance, and wrapped with a second change in love with a strong female lead? Then this series, Still Life with Memories, is for you.


----------



## jdrew

A different kind of terrorist attack, a different kind of hero. Action, suspense.
And now on sale for 99 cents for a limited time.

​


----------



## Xatalos

Ever wanted to learn how to program without all the initial inconveniences and difficulties when you don't know where to look? Look no further! This book will swiftly teach you the basics of the Java programming language - now for free (20-22 May)!

Amazon link:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01FURPJ7G


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

*Club Princess II*
A hot bad boy MC biker romance! 
_http://amzn.to/1R1E9PA_










Ellie Hanover is a new woman, in a new place. Things went south with Shadow and the Python Motorcycle Club, but she managed to save herself this time around. She took over the Python Garage and has been running it while Shadow is away. He's coming back, though, and she isn't quite sure what to do with the man. He doesn't have a clubhouse to return to and she isn't willing to walk away from his garage. It doesn't help that one of her new mechanics has a thing for her. It's all she can do to keep the garage going strong, avoid the pending brawl between herself and Shadow, and try to keep Shadow from getting himself killed.

Shadow Brooks just spent another year of his life in prison for an assault charge that he should've known better than to get. A year without his old lady. A year being p*ssed off at the world, because he should've listened to her. A year being p*ssed off because she didn't visit until it was too late. Getting out should've been the best day of his life. Instead, he's being told that his club's gone and his garage is overrun with civilians who don't respect the fact that Ellie is his. He has to get things fixed. Ellie doesn't seem willing, so he goes for the club first. He just has to avoid getting his head blown off in the process.

Ellie and Shadow are thrown back together, but neither of them know quite how to handle the other. The sexual tension is still there, but there's also a lot of anger. They have to try to work around each other, but it may be impossible. In the end, will they be able to get Shadow's club back?

_http://amzn.to/1R1E9PA_


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

Hockey Wives Power Play
A hot hockey sports romance!
http://amzn.to/1OLt0EK


----------



## mcg1014

There is no one method on how you can become an effective leader. Many factors can come into play when considering your ability to lead. In this book, we consider the most common factors that influence your ability to become an effective leader. We discuss the most important characteristics of a leader as well as the different types of leadership. After considering the differences between each one, you will be able to choose the best style of leadership to use between situations.

By following the strategies in this book, you will be able to lead people from all walks of life in any situation. You will become aware of the right time to step up and lead even in minor everyday events. This collection of skills will help enhance your career, social standing, and family life.

Get it for free today!!!
free promotion ends 5/30

https://www.amazon.com/Leadership-Methods-Influence-Motivate-Communication-ebook/dp/B01FOEQS4I


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

A brand new Crystal Lake novel launches today at a 99c special price!

THE FINAL CUT by Jasper Bark (author of the unforgettable STUCK ON YOU): http://getbook.at/FinalCut - available in paperback, Kindle, and Kindle Unlimited.

Some stories capture the imagination, others will be the death of you.

The Final Cut is a genre busting mash up of crime, horror and urban fantasy. An imaginative and thought provoking tale that explores our need to watch and make horror fiction, examining not just the medium, but the purpose of storytelling itself. Taking in everything from ancient myth, to modern atrocity, this novel will entrance, mystify and appall you in equal measures, haunting you long after you've reached the very last line.
In an East London lock up, two film makers, Jimmy and Sam, are duct taped to chairs and forced to watch a snuff film by Ashkan, a loan shark to whom they owe a lot of money. If they don't pay up, they'll be starring in the next one. Before the film reaches its end, Ashkan and all his men are slaughtered by unknown assailants. Only Jimmy and Sam survive the massacre, leaving them with the sole copy of the snuff film.

The film makers decide to build their next movie around the brutal film. While auditioning actors, they stumble upon Melissa, an enigmatic actress who seems perfect for the leading role, not least because she's the spitting image of the snuff film's main victim. Neither the film, nor Melissa, are entirely what they seem however. Jimmy and Sam find themselves pulled into a paranormal mystery that leads them through the shadowy streets of the city beneath the city and sees them re-enacting an ancient Mesopotamian myth cycle. As they play out the roles of long forgotten gods and goddesses, they're drawn into the subtle web of a deadly heresy that stretches from the beginnings of civilization to the end of the world as we know it.

"A dark, twisted journey into the indie horror film underworld... and the true underworld that dwells beneath. Every story needs an ending!" - Jack Thomas Smith, Writer & Director of DISORDER and INFLICTION

"Be warned, after reading The Final Cut you'll believe stories can kill." - Aaron Sterns, co-writer Wolf Creek 2, Wolf Creek: Origin

http://getbook.at/FinalCut


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

✨ Ready for Memorial Day Weekend? 
Uncle Sam wants you to get the amazing boxed set. Get it for $0.99 only: A TOUCH OF PASSION, novels of romance by USA Today and NY Times bestselling authors:

#kindle http://BookShow.me/B017DVII20 
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/AToP-nook 
#itunes http://tinyurl.com/AToP-appl 
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/AToP-kobo


----------



## twilighttimes

*An eBook sale for book lovers*

100+ ebooks with five star reviews are on sale from Twilight Times Books until June 5th. Priced from $0.99 to $2.99
http://amzn.to/eYYy6s

SF/F titles discounted to 99 cents




*Recent releases*

_Alien Infection_, SF by Darrell Bain. "...a fine science fiction suspense thriller that the X-Files crowd will enjoy." ~ _Midwest Book Review_. 
_Inadvertent Adventures_, SF by Loren Jones. If you thought swashbuckling pirate adventures ended with the age of sail, think again.
_Infinite Regress_, fantasy by Christopher Nuttall. Book 9 in the bestselling Schooled in Magic series.
_Kaitlin's Tale_ by Christine Amsden. Kaitlin Mayer is on the run from the father of her baby - a vampire who wants her to join him in deadly eternity. 
_Postwar Dinosaur Blues_, adventure by Darrell Bain. After the Vietnam War, the hard drinking, adventurous Williard brothers decide to go hunting for a purported dinosaur living in the Congo. 
_Samantha's Talent_, SF by Darrell Bain and Robyn Pass. Samantha must solve a decades old enigma.




 military by Darrell Bain. The author is a Vietnam veteran and the cover artist is a Vietnam veteran.


----------



## KatherineBogle

​
*HAVEN*
*Chronicles of Warshard #1*
YA Fantasy​
Princess Haven was never meant to be Queen.

Her immortality has saved her time and time again, but when the last of her royal family dies at her feet, she is next in line to rule a nation on the brink of war. With no formal training on how to be Queen, Haven must rise to the occasion with the help of her best friends, and personal guard, or risk losing everyone she has ever loved.

With war to the West, and no escape to the East, the evil tyrant Kadia sets her sights on the six kingdoms. Haven's neighbors are quick to fall under the swords of Kadia's shadow soldiers, leaving a sea of bodies and a clear path to Haven's only home. Haven must make a choice; take her people and flee to the foreign Republic across the sea or lead a last stand against a powerful dictator.

Read the first 3 chapters free on my *Website*.

*Amazon* *GoodReads* *B&N* *Google Play* 



 *Indigo*


----------



## Stacie Orion

Get this ebook for *FREE on Amazon*!
Over 600 downloads so far!









_
With "Shoot first, ask later" as hotshot detective Xander Lewis' motto, he's more likely to kill someone than solve a case. When a gruesome murder occurs at a Victorian mansion, he and his sidekick are called in to investigate. Tactless, quick to judge, and borderline comical, he has ample opportunities to rub people the wrong way. With the list of suspects mounting and no murder weapon to be found, he's got his work cut out for him. Will he be able to solve the mystery, or will his unorthodox methods finally land him in trouble?

Meanwhile, feisty stay-at-home mom Kim Verraros can't stand her mother-in-law. Their petty feud has lasted over 20 years and she's beginning to feel like victory is out of reach. But when she gets a call from her P.I. with proof of juicy dirt on her arch nemesis, she has a tough decision to make: should she use this information to her benefit, or is keeping family together more important than personal gratification? Or maybe she should keep an eye on her own sordid secrets?

Follow the lives of Velvet Shore's rich and poor as their paths collide in this quirky series filled with sex, secrets, and drama. You'll laugh and cry as you read and experience the epic stories of people who, like us, just simply want to be loved._

Thank you, wonderful readers!
Stacie


----------



## simplycharly

> An excellent sprint through the highlights of Darwin's life and work. Ruse is a masterful writer who presents a clear account of who Darwin was and why he was important. It's the connection to larger questions of our lives that makes this book a success. Well done, Ruse!
> *--Joe Cain, Professor of History and Philosophy of Biology, University College London *


_Simply Darwin_ tells the story of *Charles Robert Darwin* (1809-1882) and his theory of evolution through natural selection. On one level, the book portrays a dedicated scientist who, through careful observation and brilliant insight, became convinced that organisms were the end product of a long, slow, and natural process of development. On another level, it is an account of a cataclysmic change in our ideas about ourselves--a conceptual upheaval that continues to generate aftershocks--and heated debates--to this day.

In _Simply Darwin_, author *Michael Ruse* puts Darwin and his ideas in their proper context, clearly showing that, while the father of evolutionary biology was a true trailblazer, he was no rebel. He was simply following an evidentiary trail that led to an inevitable conclusion about the origin of species and natural selection. Eventually, as Darwin and his fellow scientists began to apply his ideas to humans, long-held notions about the nature and origins of religion, morality, race, sexuality, and much more, were called into question. Then, as now, some of us embraced these provocative ideas, while others reacted with horror and disbelief.

In recounting this fascinating and inspiring story, Ruse doesn't neglect the visual component that has always been an inherent part of evolutionary thought. _Simply Darwin_ features copious illustrations, which provide an informative and captivating element to this riveting account.

Now available on Amazon for $1.99 from June 1 - June 7 at http://amzn.to/1XV56tM


----------



## archaeoroutes

Special pre-order price: $2.99

The Indescribable Joy of Destruction doesn't want to be a killing machine any more.
Struggling with its new-found sentience, the ship tries to find a safe home. In a galaxy torn apart by hundreds of years of civil war, that isn't an easy task.
It has a decision to make. It revives the sole human aboard. The enemy officer who crippled it. The hacker who freed it.

Commander Olivia Johnson wakes to find herself in the infirmary of an enemy vessel. Even as she recovers from her injuries, her depression catches up with her. She failed to protect her crew, and yet she survived.
Her only remaining mission is to take revenge on their killer. Until the ship uncovers a genocidal plot by Johnson's own admirals.

No-one would believe them if they tried to expose the plot. Together, The Indescribable Joy of Destruction and Johnson must recruit disaffected people from both sides, train and equip them to prevent the atrocity. It is an impossible task, but they can't just run and hide.
Everyone fights for something. The Indescribable Joy of Destruction fights for freedom from oppression. Johnson fights for freedom from her personal daemons. Through their actions the Legion Libertus is born.


----------



## karenchester

*Murder Most Likely (an Emma Cassidy Mystery Book 3)*

Newly minted millionaire software entrepreneur Mervyn Butterick returns to his home town in a blaze of glory. Once a socially awkward nerd, he's now rich, successful, and attractive, and he credits everything he's achieved to his life coach and mentor.

Emma Cassidy, event planner and owner of A Perfect Party, is pleased at the transformation in her old school friend. But when Mervyn's life coach drowns in the lake, she can't help wondering. Was it an unfortunate accident, or a case of mistaken identity? Is someone gunning for Mervyn Butterick and everything he's achieved?

With Mervyn desperate for answers, Emma agrees to help. For a mild-mannered geek, Mervyn has a surprising number of enemies, but which of them is a dangerous killer?

The Emma Cassidy Mystery series:

Book 1: Throw a Monkey Wrench (amazon.com/dp/B01A60ZYWW)
Book 2: Pushed to the Limit (amazon.com/dp/B01BHESQA
Book 3: Murder Most Likely http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01FF9BP


----------



## pogomama

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> This thread was created so you guys can tell everyone about the wonderful books you've written. If you have a Kindle book that is priced at 3 dollars or less (including free), I invite you to post about them here. Enjoy the thread!
> ~~~
> *To keep this thread manageable, and the information in it as current as possible, posts more than two months old are removed. Authors: if your bargain-price run extends beyond that, you can re-post your book if an older post about it has been removed. - Admin*


Please try my Kids Short Stories book, there are 2 short stories + 1 Bonus Surprise Free . Its a good read for kids to teach moral values
https://www.amazon.com/Short-Stories-moral-greed-around-ebook/dp/B01CNW7BRC


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Looking for a great gift? Why not something you can enjoy together? Only $0.99 now:

Each one of the novels in this boxed set anthology is outside the box. Open it at your own risk!

Bestselling, critically acclaimed, and notoriously creative authors from across the book continuum join forces to bring you At Odds with Destiny, everything you've wanted in a boxed set but thought you'd never find: full-length, award winning novels brimming with cozy mystery, suspense, romance, and biographical historical fiction. Finding themselves at odds with destiny, the characters in these stories fight to shape their future and define who they are. Come follow them in their amazing journeys.

Rise to Power by Uvi Poznansky 
Notorious for his contradictions, David is seen by others as a gifted court entertainer or a traitor leading a gang of felons. How does he see himself? Can he control his destiny and strike a balance between ambition and longing for purity?

Double Forté by Aaron Paul Lazar 
In the deep cold of winter, threats erupt from the dark woods, spinning events out of hand-and Gus, tormented by the unexplained death of his wife, braces for the fight of his life.

Pam of Babylon by Suzanne Jenkins 
After Jack dies, his wife Pam discovers secrets and lies. Is she destined to succumb to vengefulness against his two lovers, or will she find a different way forward?

Dream Student by James DiBenedetto 
Everything was going according to plan, until the night when college junior Sara Barnes started seeing other people's dreams. Is she the only one witnessing the secrets of a serial killer?

Let in the dog and let out the cat, for this boxed set holds dangers of the most rarefied kind!

Click here to get it:


----------



## CookieOwrites

Hi everyone!

I am a debut YA romance author, and tomorrow I will be running my first Kindle Countdown Deal. My debut is called ADORKABLE. If you like YA with dorky heroines, fake boyfriends and swoonworthy kisses, please check it out! 

ADORKABLE will be available at the Amazon and Amazon UK store for 99 cents starting tomorrow, June 7, at 8:00 am PST and ending on June 13, 12:00 am PST. I have provided the book links below. Thank you, and I hope you have a great week!

Cookie O'Gorman

https://www.amazon.com/Adorkable-Cookie-OGorman-ebook/dp/B01DBN1XU8?ie=UTF8&keywords=adorkable&qid=1465260001&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Adorkable-Cookie-OGorman-ebook/dp/B01DBN1XU8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1465260879&sr=8-1&keywords=adorkable


----------



## amit04in

Success in Sales is 'UNLIMITED'. There is a massive opportunity of earning money and rewards but only a few are able to grab it and change their life forever. Opportunity is equal to all then why only few of us have that 'MAGIC TOUCH' to convince people,get them to invest and invest 'BIG' into whatever they sell?

Globalization, Economic Climate, and evolving technology has made modern day selling 'COMPLEX'. Today's prospect expects not just 'Need Fulfillment'; it is the 'SUCCESS' he seeks.

Book offers you an undiscovered and underutilized edge - CREATIVE SELLING. 
Book teaches you how to use CREATIVE SELLING to win prospect 'Trust' and 'Investments' over and over again.

Download NOW : https://www.amazon.com/Sales-Decoded-steps-Powerful-Selling-ebook/dp/B01FW1BL4A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1465276838&sr=8-1&keywords=Sales+Decoded


----------



## Chris Dietzel

The Green Knight is out today! It's the first book in the Space Lore trilogy and all three books are being released at the same time. The trilogy is a combination of Arthurian legend and Star Wars.

The Green Knight is only $1.99 for a limited time. Pick your copy up at:

https://www.amazon.com/Green-Knight-Space-Lore-Book-ebook/dp/B01E8YIBCM/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## lisalgreer

My gothic romance novella set in the wilds of Canada, She Walks the Shore, is on sale for .99 today and for a few more days.  If you like mystery and suspense with romance and some spookiness, grab your copy.


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

*Vampire Bodyguard II *
Torn between two vampire lovers, a reformed drug addcit must decide to either give up her happiness or give in to her deadly desires!
_http://amzn.to/1WPVtxW_


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

It's another 99c launch day over at Crystal Lake Publishing! Limited to the first 100 copies sold.

Jasper Bark presents RUN TO GROUND - available in Kindle (99c) and Kindle Unlimited (free). Paperback out later this weekend ($10.99).

Jim Mcleod is on the run.

He's running from his responsibilities as a father, hiding out from his pregnant girlfriend and working as a groundskeeper in a rural graveyard. He's running from a lifetime of guilt and bad decisions, but principally he's running from the murderous entities that have possessed the very ground at his feet.

Jim has no idea what these entities are, but they've done unspeakable things to everyone in the graveyard and now they're hunting him down. There is nowhere Jim can hide, nowhere he can walk and nowhere he can run that isn't under the lethal power of the things in the ground. If he stands any chance of survival he must uncover the link between his murderous tormentors, three mysterious graves and an ancient heresy that stretches back to the beginning of time.

Run To Ground is a tale of extreme folk horror. It opens the reader's eyes to a terrifying new breed of gods and monsters, but be warned, within these pages you'll find blasphemy, brutality and unbelievable depravity the likes of which you've never read before. Think that's too grandiose a claim? Why not put us to the test. Go on, click the 'Buy now' button, we double dare you...

"I felt the fingertips of Poe & Lovecraft teasing me as Jasper introduced the otherworldly horrors that lay beneath the graves of an ancient land...prepare to have your mind blown&#8230;" - Cory Cline, Splatterzine

"Son of a bitch! Wish I wrote this!" - Matt Shaw, author of SICK B*STARDS

"... so compelling that you cannot look away ... one of those stories that just gets darker, madder, and more grotesque as it goes, but the final payoff is worth it." - Bob R. Milne, Beauty in Ruins

"Run To Ground is a twisted Tales of the Unexpected that delights the reader with its playful use of perverse horror." - Jim Mcleod, Ginger Nuts of Horror

Come and get it: http://getbook.at/Run


----------



## Warren Dean

Hi Everyone.

My novel, The Forever Gene, is available for $0.99 on a Kindle Countdown Deal for the next 5 days. It is also on special on Amazon.uk.



In Boston, Massachusetts, an artificial gene which extends human life indefinitely has been developed by geneticist David Herald, and is on the market at a handsome price. In the Mongolian Capital, Ulan Bator, four tall slim figures, their features hidden within hooded capes, walk into a hospital and offer to undergo DNA testing.

Soon, everyone is talking about the Faerie Folk...


----------



## Author T. L. Hayes

LIMITED TIME ONLY! 
Kinky Tales Volume 1 is available on Kindle for $2.99.
Get it now while it's HOT!

In this kink-driven collection from T.L. Hayes, the authoress of hardcore allure takes you on an erotic roller coaster ride as she taps into the minds of some of the freakiest and kinkiest women around. This erotic collection includes twelve freaky tales of love, lust, and wanton women turning their deepest and darkest sexual fantasies into reality. These women are smart, sexy, independent, and will settle for nothing less than mind-blowing trysts that leave them wet and dripping with satisfaction.

Sexual freaks from all walks of life are painted in all shades of kink in this salacious collection. Read to the last page, because you won't want to miss a single twist in this scorching-hot book that'll leave you begging for Volume 2!

_sorry -- direct links to erotic content is not allowed. Please review Forum Decorum_


----------



## kalamay

hello everyone!

Low Carb High Fat Diet: All Truth, Pros And Cons Of Ketogenic Diet And 300 Low Carb Recipes

The book contains recipes that will be very helpful in your diet program... Get it now for only $2.99!

http://goo.gl/HrWFvD


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

*Rockstar Bodyguard: Nowhere Fast*
A witty and sexy rock and roll romance!
_http://amzn.to/1SwbZTw_


----------



## kalamay

Reflexology: The Absolute Beginner's Guide To Reflexology And A Stress Free Life

Learn the basics of reflexology for only $1.99!

http://goo.gl/2qVrTI


----------



## kalamay

Chicken farmers this can be helpful to you! $2.99 only!

Chicken Coops: 20 Tips to Build Your Chicken Coop and Raise Healthy and Strong Chickens

Click http://goo.gl/4GdAGX to download!


----------



## kalamay

Fell in love with this romantic love story!

Sheikh Romance Book: Sold To The Sheikh Book 2

Click on http://goo.gl/q39Uk2 to download for only $2.99!


----------



## kalamay

Big Ketogenic Collection: 130 Ketogenic Recipes Including Keto Desserts And Fat Bombs

http://goo.gl/P8N4K7

Only $3.99!


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

*Game Misconduct *
A hot sports romance sequel! Revenge of the hockey wives!
_http://amzn.to/215fu4l_


----------



## JD Byrne

Two women are about to expose a terrible secret that will turn their world upside down.

For centuries the great river known as the Water Road separated the Altrerians in the north from the Neldathi in the south. When the Neldathi clans united and struck out across the river, the nations of Altreria formed an alliance, the Triumvirate, to drive them back. For more than a hundred years after, the Triumvirate kept the Neldathi barbarians at bay, fighting amongst themselves across the Water Road.

Antrey is a woman without a country, the daughter of a Neldathi mother and an Altrerian father. She's found a role for herself in Tolenor, the headquarters of the Triumvirate, that's given her access to a secret the alliance has kept for generations. When she finds it, she explodes with rage and embarks on a quest to find justice for the Neldathi people.

Strefer is a reporter without a story, desperately working the streets of Tolenor for any kind of lead. When Antrey flees the city, Strefer slips in and discovers her uncovered secret, stained with blood and fury. It's the story of a lifetime, one powerful forces want to keep her from telling. With the help of a renegade Sentinel, Strefer sets out for a mythical city in hopes she can make the world listen to the truth.

Together, they'll inflame the passions of a people and set the world alight. _The Water Road_ - first book of _The Water Road_ trilogy.

You can learn more about _The Water Road_ by checking out my _Water Road_ Wednesday blog posts, including excerpts from the book here, here, and here.

Book two, _The Endless Hills_, and book three, _The Bay of Sins_, will be available later this year.

Available at Amazon, including Kindle Unlimited.

*Right now only 99 cents until the end of June!*


----------



## liveswithbirds

*Ready to laugh and sigh?*

Find out what happens when tired soap opera writer and father of eight Martin Leon remembers that he forgot to invite sexy, single star Roxanne Hunter to a birthday party.​
*Spare Me the Drama* - A 99c Kindle Deal Friday and Saturday/ $1.99 Sunday and Monday​
*WHAT THEY'RE SAYING ABOUT SPARE ME THE DRAMA*​
"A read that will have you laughing, swooning, and rooting for the characters."
"A sweet story with a veil of sadness."
"I simply did not want to put it down!"​
Grab your copy of this warm, witty read today! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B017WKFOOW​


----------



## njskaye

Dropped today! A sweet and silly screwball romantic comedy about an idealistic writer teaching a cynical psychology professor about romance.

N


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

*Genesis* 
A hot paranormal romance sequel! Return of the dragon shifter!
_http://amzn.to/1TgpK8J_


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

$0.99 only:

Marie closed the door and locked it. She crept back to the bed and got her cell phone, keying in 9-1-1... The dispatcher said they would send cars out right away. She hung up and went back to her door. She could hear Pam's voice, low and pleading, and her mother whimpering. She didn't know if she should go out to help them or stay locked in her room. What would make things better? Worse? She chose staying put. In less than five minutes, she heard the whoosh of cars out front and then a loud "Bang!"

To read more from Suzanne Jenkins pen, click here:
Start the summer with a bang: At Odds with Destiny


----------



## Jena H

OFFICER DOWN. Two words every member of law enforcement hates to hear.

This is the story of what happens during a 'routine' tour for officers Earnest and Wry.


----------



## Jena H

It's TIME-WARP TUESDAY!!! Who remembers the '70s? There was a little TV show of that era that was such a gas. Here's a primer to that show, one that started its own revolution.



(This book is for seasons 4-6. Seasons 1-3 are discussed in a separate volume, as are the TV movies.)


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

$0.99:

The brace on five-year-old Susanne's leg made her journey slow and awkward. But since she'd joined their family, Derrick had quickly come to realize how important it was to her that he allow her to maneuver down the incline all by herself. Adopting a special needs child had been a long and harrowing experience. Several times, both he and Anna were sure their petition would be rejected. But he was glad they had stuck with it. Susanne's determination and ever-growing independence never failed to make Derrick feel proud--

To read more from Donna Fasano's pen, click here:
Begin the summer with a bang: A Touch of Passion


----------



## LJR87

https://www.amazon.com/Success-Unlocked-Discover-strategies-Motivation-ebook/dp/B01HP4WGV4/ref=sr_1_37?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1467329209&sr=1-37&keywords=success#nav-subnav










*Awesome book about success!!! definitely worth the 0.99c!!*


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

*Free Fall*
A hot motorcycle club biker romance!
_http://amzn.to/1YXOcvR_


----------



## jlptodd

Fourth of July Sale - If you love HORROR, get it while it's 99 cents from JULY 1ST UNTIL JULY 4TH.

Incantations by Erik Straker

A tragic history. An old family secret. A murder that looks like suicide. A house that isn't asleep.

For Angela Tremblay, the only thing left is to speak the words that will allow her to talk with the dead.

She must speak the incantations.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CCG0DR4/


----------



## Rowan Asher

The Kingdom of the Air is currently $2.63 / £1.99.

Hunted by the ruthless First Light Foundation fifteen-year-old Kite Nayward knows he can trust no-one with his secret. He is an exile, the last of his kind. To survive, he must stay hidden. But when an airship crashes in the toxic deserts of the Old Coast, and its strange and terrible cargo falls into his hands, Kite discovers there is nowhere he can hide from his cruel, relentless enemy...not even the skies.



The Kingdom of the Air


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

*Hockey Wives -Face Off *
A hot sports romance! Three's a crowd in the ice hockey rink!
_http://amzn.to/1X9pJBG_


----------



## dlwood

The thriller* Unintended Target* is $0.99 through 7-13-16.










2016 Gold Medal Winner Illumination Awards for Christian fiction ebook
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0163BAWK2


----------



## archaeoroutes

Struggling with newfound sentience and desperately trying to repair itself, The Indescribable Joy of Destruction is a ship trying to find a new home. In a galaxy torn apart by generations of civil war, that isn't an easy task. Tired of being used as a killing machine, it has a huge decision to make: hide and save itself, or help other artificial intelligences achieve freedom. Unable to make the decision alone, it revives the sole human aboard - the enemy officer who crippled it.
Commander Olivia Johnson wakes to find herself in the infirmary of a strange vessel. Her nightmares deepen when she discovers it is the ship that attacked her destroyer. Even as she recovers from her physical injuries, she can't get past her survivor's guilt. She might have failed to protect her crew, but she vows to take revenge on their killer. 
When the ship uncovers a genocidal plot by the commander's own admirals, Johnson realises just what is at stake. Together, the AI ship and the human officer must recruit outsiders from both sides. Training the misfits in battle to prevent the atrocity may be an impossible task, but running and hiding is no longer an option.


"The world is so well realized it's hard to escape it once you start."
"The characters are rich and layered and extremely complex."
*Special pre-order price $2.99 until 31 July 2016*​


----------



## beccaboo75

Thrilling Romantic Suspense "Behind the Facade" now only 99p/$1.32 for one week only! 17th to 24th July. http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00E77SRF2. A gripping story of romance, kidnap & betrayal.


----------



## Moticom

My book Soulless Voodoo Guy is 99p on UK Amazon, link in my sig.

It's $1.31 on US Amazon, link below. 
https://www.amazon.com/Soulless-Voodoo-Guy-David-Hurrell-ebook/dp/B01GGRKVGS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1468835697&sr=8-1&keywords=soulless+voodoo+guy

Synopsis:
Finding himself in an unrecognisable place, Soulless Voodoo Guy searches for answers, but when more questions materialise does he choose to follow his path or deviate from it? How does he know what his true path is? Why is everything so strange and what are the metal plates which appear to be everywhere? The Jelly Turtle only confuses him further and it's nearly impossible to tell what Trip's thinking. When he meets Zepheer he finally gets some answers, but can he trust her?


----------



## trixiebloom

_*Facebook Blues*_ is a romantic comedy about what happens when you chase your past.

Accident prone misfit _Lauren_, is dizzy and sexually intoxicating, although she believes herself incapable of love. Deeply bored and unimpressed with her life, she delves into her past, looking for her first love, _David_.

More than twenty years since they last met, she is about to re-enter his world, uninvited, with life changing consequences for everyone around her...

This book has an accompanying playlist, and an original song 'embedded' within.

Smashwords Summer Sale 2016 - Use the code *SSW50* to get an *additional 50%* off *Facebook Blues* during July, making it only *$2.48*&#128536;
#Smashwords #SummerWinterSale2016 #FacebookBlues

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/629974

Enjoy ***


----------



## Jim Johnson

First book in my urban fantasy series, _Beacon's Spark_, is at an introductory price of 99 cents through the end of July, then it goes up to regular price of $3.99.

https://www.amazon.com/Beacons-Spark-Potomac-Shadows-Book-ebook


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

*Interference! *
A hockey wives sports romance! The plot thickens as the #hockey playoffs begin!
_http://amzn.to/1UxXEFh_


----------



## BrassMan

Kboards favorite reissued!

Announcing, for those who might have missed it in the Distant Cousin Bizarre thread [sic] and the three book clubs, the fancy second edition of _Distant Cousin: Arrival_, to celebrate the story's passing into the hands of a Hollywood screenwriter!

It was a favorite with KindleBoarders back when, and now the new edition is spiffed up with photos and most important, the later titles that follow in order. The new cover now highlights the face of the distant cousin of us all, which was nearly invisible in the first edition, and there's a forward contributed by an accomplished, professional reviewer of books.

_Distant Cousin: Arrival_ is riveting, fun, reading for any time when imagination and recreation are needed, and is in effect a double volume. The miniseries that readers have visualized for years is available now, without waiting for Hollywood, direct to the imagination of Kindler readers, and at a budget price!


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

It's launch day over at Crystal Lake Publishing.

You can get our latest release for only 99c/99p on Kindle - limited to the first 100 sales. Available in paperback and Kindle Unlimited, as well: http://getbook.at/SarahK

Meet Sarah Killian, a foul-mouthed, mean-spirited, serial killer (for hire!). This thirty year-old single woman might kill for a living, but don't call her an 'assassin.' You'll never hear the end of it.

In this Crime Fiction / Thriller novel with a twisted sense of humor, Sarah works for T.H.E.M. (Trusted Hierarchy of Everyday Murderers), and you'll be surprised to learn who her biggest clients are. Conspiracy theories, anyone? 
But a wrench is thrown into the clockwork of Sarah's comfortable lifestyle when, on her latest assignment, she is forced to take on an apprentice, Bethany - a bubbly, perky, blonde with a severe case of verbal-vomit. In short, Bethany is everything Sarah is not.

Will Sarah be able to adjust and work with her new apprentice, or will she break her contract with T.H.E.M. and murder the buxom bimbo?

So if you're looking for a strong female lead that doesn't care what you think, in a book similar to the best of Dean Koontz and J.A. Konrath (with a bunch of Jack the Ripper), then look no further than Sarah Killian - Serial Killer (For Hire)

Come meet Sarah. Just remember, she hates everyone: http://getbook.at/SarahK
Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/SarahKillianSKForHire/


----------



## Peter.S.Cox

Available for $2.99 (and for free on Kindle Unlimited): my young adult detective novel The Mystery of the Masked Marauder. http://ow.ly/xuss302Kvcy










Kidnapping, mystery, and the secret lives of pets.

Ever wonder why your dog will eat absolutely anything? Or why he seems to lose his mind whenever a squirrel is within 100 feet? Or question how your cat really feels about you?

Nate doesn't have to wonder anymore. As soon as he moved to a new town, he discovered that he could talk to animals&#8230;and they could talk to him.

This opens up a whole new world of exploration and adventure - at first. But when neighborhood animals begin disappearing and a masked figure appears outside Nate's bedroom window, it's up to Nate and his trusty dog Basset to get to the bottom of the mystery and save the neighborhood.

Along the way Nate and Basset encounter some unlikely friends: a gossiping, overweight cat, a lying weasel, and a hyperactive pug named Franklin.

Can Nate solve the clues in time?


----------



## Alvina

*My newly launch 3rd book is on 99c promotion for limited time!*

*So you have no time to cook?*


----------



## D.M. Trink

Was it fate?

When Jared feels compelled to buy a silver dragon statue he initiates a chain of events that catapults him and his friends into an adventure solving the mystery of the dragon. They embark on an innocent quest, but the secrets that unfold lead them into unimaginable danger. 
Only $0.99 or less!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## RobinWildtHansen

*A Tarot Travelogue: An Introductory Course in the Art of Magic, and a Tour by Astral Projection Through the First Five Tarot Cards
*
*$0.99 **11-16 August*. 17 August goes up to *$1.99*. Returns to $2.99 on 18 August.

https://www.amazon.com/Tarot-Travelogue-Introductory-Projection-Through-ebook/dp/B00U4CKSZQ

In this introductory tour of the magical world, the magus Ezekiel takes the reader through the first five tarot cards of the Major Arcana. Rather than seeing the tarot cards as a divination system, Ezekiel uses them as maps of the magical world. The reader is encouraged to suspend disbelief and set off on this journey with the openness of the first tarot card, The Fool.


----------



## Ziyan AlleyWood

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01JQAE5UK#nav-subnav


----------



## Dave Johnston

Under $3, and until 9th August its FREE

Please leave a review or comment on our website www.sixtypublishing.com

ONE HOUR of your life well spent - honest!

ATOMIC NUMBER SIXTY: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01JAA81A6


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

*Rockstar Bodyguard 2* 
Still Getting Nowhere Fast! Can a clumsy female bodyguard again save her rock star lover from crazy fangirls and jealous ex-boyfriends?
http://amzn.to/1VGR13M


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

Huge eBook sale!

Surprise! Crystal Lake Publishing's biggest sale has just kicked off, with 14 titles on Kindle Countdown for the next few days. Only 99c each, so grab them before the prices goes up.

The following eBooks are on sale:
Blackwater Val by William Gorman - http://getbook.at/BlackVal
Wind Chill by Patrick Rutigliano - http://getbook.at/AmazonChill
Horror 201: The Silver Scream Vol.1 - http://getbook.at/Horror201Vol1
Eidolon Avenue: The First Feast by Jonathan Winn - http://getbook.at/AmazonEidolon
Samurai and Other Stories by William Meikle - http://getbook.at/Amazon-Samurai
Stuck on You by Jasper Bark - http://getbook.at/AmazonStuckOnYou
Writers on Writing Vol.3 - http://getbook.at/Writers3
Tales from The Lake Vol.1 - http://getbook.at/AmazonLakeVOne
Stuck on You and Other Prime Cuts by Jasper Bark - http://getbook.at/JasperPrimeCuts
The Outsiders - http://getbook.at/AmazonTheOutsiders
Where You Live by Gary McMahon - http://getBook.at/WhereYouLive
Tricks, Mischief and Mayhem by Daniel I. Russell - http://getbook.at/Tricks
Things Slip Through by Kevin Lucia - http://getbook.at/ThingsSlipThrough
Sleeper(s) by Paul Kane - http://getbook.at/Sleepers

If you prefer ePub instead of Mobi, send me a message and we'll do it via email. 
And if you haven't subscribed to Crystal Lake's newsletter yet, you can get eBooks copies of Writers on Writing Vol.1 and For the Night is Dark for free, just by joining up: http://eepurl.com/xfuKP
Crystal Lake Publishing is also on:
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/crystal_lake_publishing/
Patreon: https://www.patreon.com/CLP
Twitter: https://twitter.com/crystallakepub
Or check out our books: http://www.crystallakepub.com/books.php


----------



## KelliWolfe

99 cents










*Everyone has secrets.*

After coming home from a trip to Macau to settle some business for his casino magnate father, Lucas St. Cyr's life is suddenly full of mysteries. How did a sweet, small-town girl like Diane Blanchard end up as his psycho half-brother's fiancee? Why does she remain with a man she obviously can't stand? What secrets is she hiding behind those haunted eyes?

Why has Marcus suddenly decided to marry a woman so completely unlike anyone he's ever shown any interest in before - a woman who doesn't love him, but who quietly endures his humiliation and abuse? What hold does he have on Diane to bind her so completely to his will? Why drag her unannounced to the family home in Las Vegas?

Of course Lucas has his own secrets, his own demons. But how long can he continue to keep them locked away when his defenses are being unraveled by those ghostly blue eyes? His past and present are blurring until he's not sure what's real any longer. What is it about Diane that reminds him so much of...

But that's a secret, too.

*Dark Bargains* is a six part serial with cliffhanger endings. If you don't like serials and you don't like cliffhanger endings, I will be releasing a bundle of all six installments when the series is finished.


----------



## Todd Hartsell

BRAND NEW RELEASE

"The Risen", only $0.99. Please help us out and leave reviews!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01JTNIAIM

The Lifetime's War has raged for centuries, leaving combatants on both sides of the conflict with no understanding of why they fight. Each side knows only to trust in the monocles they wear and the knowledge it provides, marking who is their foe and who is not, so they may lay down their lives if necessary to earn the ultimate reward of stepping beyond the Golden Gates of the Mount, taking their place in God's glory, becoming one with The Rising.

After a devastating battle, a soldier and a medic, each from opposing sides, find themselves alone and separated from their troops, forced to rely on one another in order to survive the harsh winter elements without a functioning monocle to tell them who to trust or what to believe.


----------



## PRDuk

*Summer Weekend Special * Friday 19th to Sunday 21st August for new nonfiction book - 
*The Bride's Trunk A Story of War and Reconciliation *by Ingrid Dixon

For three days only $2.99 in the USA (https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01IL87WOO) and £1.99 in the UK (https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01IL87WOO). It's FREE for Kindle Unlimited subscribers.

Seventy years ago, on 1st August 1946 in the aftermath of the Second World War, the British Government withdrew the ban on British soldiers marrying German women. The subsequent months witnessed a steady flow of German women arriving in Britain to marry British soldiers and ex-servicemen.

In a blend of object-based social history and family memoir, Ingrid Dixon tells the story of her parents, who met in the chaos of post-war Germany and married in 1946. This is her first book, based on her own experience of growing up within both the British and German cultures. Jackie Ashley has called it 'an extraordinary narrative' and Dr Philip Towle thinks it a 'sensitive treatment of the conflicting feelings associated with war'. It is profusely illustrated and we hope that many readers will agree that it is a page-turner.

It's collecting very positive reviews e.g. 'Beautifully told, it stays with you long after the last page is sadly turned.'

If you like it, do please leave a review at Amazon. Thanks!


----------



## Alvina

You know very well you will put on weight with fast food!
But you have no time to cook, and you still want to look and feel better?


----------



## Dave Johnston

POPULAR in the UK, now looking for a new, fresh USA audience

$2.99

Holly Holloway is locked in a dusty room, strapped to a ticking bomb.

What would you do, if you only had one hour left to live?

ATOMIC NUMBER SIXTY is the first part of a thrilling series, with 60 chapters each set in real time taking the reader 1 minute to read

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01JAA81A6


----------



## jmoralee

Zombies are not the only enemy in post-apocalyptic Britain.

Ben Smith is a survivor of the zombie apocalypse. He used to work in the City as a banker - but now he leads a small group of people trying to survive in a Britain plagued by zombies and dangerous vigilante groups. While struggling to stay alive, Ben writes a series of journal entries, telling his action-packed story of life after the zombie apocalypse.

US: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B015A9U11S
UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B015A9U11S


----------



## jdrew

My new fantasy novel, _*Fall of the Western Kings*_, is set to release August 21 and is available for pre-order at the introductory price of 
99 Cents for a limited time.

An epic fantasy filled with action and unique characters where good battles evil, demons and dragons, magic swords and wizards plus a woodland nymph who will steal your heart, a girl who can fly and knights of the highest caliber.

​


----------



## PRDuk

*3-day Weekend Half-price Sale Friday 19th - Sunday 21st August*

The Bride's Trunk A Story of War and Reconciliation by Ingrid Dixon
Kindle Countdown this weekend!

This new nonfiction book is collecting very positive reviews e.g. 'Beautifully told, it stays with you long after the last page is sadly turned.'

It's topical this year. Seventy years ago, on 1st August 1946 in the aftermath of the Second World War, the British Government withdrew the ban on British soldiers marrying German women. The subsequent months witnessed a steady flow of German women arriving in Britain to marry British soldiers and ex-servicemen.

In a blend of object-based social history and family memoir, Ingrid Dixon tells the story of her parents, who met in the chaos of post-war Germany and married in 1946. This is her first book, based on her own experience of growing up within both the British and German cultures. Jackie Ashley has called it 'an extraordinary narrative' and Dr Philip Towle thinks it a 'sensitive treatment of the conflicting feelings associated with war'. It is profusely illustrated and we hope that many readers will agree that it is a page-turner.

The Kindle version is half price or better for three days in a weekend special 19th -21st August. It's FREE for Kindle Unlimited subscribers.

In the UK, find it at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01IL87WOO,
in the USA at https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01IL87WOO

If you like it, do please leave a review at Amazon. Thanks!


----------



## Adam_T

I'm starting my first Kindle Countdown soon, get it for 0.99 (starts the 21st)

Visceral - A Cyberpunk Vampire Fantasy Novel

Video Trailer - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8JKN8YKqUs

Amazon Page - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01I8EZ42S










Description:

When the vampire council sends its enforcer Matthias to investigate a suspicious young nightstalker, he discovers that her attempts to turn a human mage have resulted in a deadly fiend.

With time working against him, Matthias seeks help from a talented but reckless young mage and a mysterious neuro with her own agenda. But the more they discover about the fiend, the more they threaten to unearth secrets that the powerful will kill to keep buried.

Enter a world transformed by a great economic collapse into a corporatocracy governed by executives, their boards, and appointed councils. A world where man has learned to exploit the ethereal plane to subjugate the laws of nature. Where vampires have emerged to carve a place within civilization. A world ripe for the taking by those with the right resources.

Visceral is a dark and gritty delve into a cyberpunk world that does not give you a chance to catch your breath. Filled with action, dark satire, and occasional humor, Visceral is a fast-paced urban fantasy taking place in the near future, present day, and even the old west. With a climax both satisfying and appalling, this urban fantasy jaunt will satisfy your lust for blood.


----------



## D.M. Trink

Looking for a fun vacation read?

Four friends are thrown together for the summer with the bond of solving the mystery of a silver dragon statue.

Friendship, adventure, danger and a hint of love is in the works for them all!

See how it all turns out for only $0.99 or less.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## archaeoroutes

*Free in Kindle Unlimited. Buy for the special price of $2.99.*

The Indescribable Joy of Destruction fights for freedom from oppression. Commander Olivia Johnson fights to be free of her personal daemons.
When it becomes clear they must come together for the sake of the galaxy, the Legion Libertus is born.

_"The characters are rich and layered and extremely complex."
"Some of the best written, original scifi I have come across in a long time."_
4.9* average on amazon.com​


----------



## jrutgermadison

A Compelling Tale of Slavery, Survival, and Holy WarFor eight years the two major religions of Seluku's Expanse fought a brutal holy war. With one on the cusp of victory, a race of goat-like slavers attacked in hopes of conquering a divided human race. The two warring faiths were forced to unite to confront a common enemy. Now a war-weary soldier, his idealistic sister, and a devoted father must put their religious differences aside to prevent the enslavement of humanity.https://www.amazon.com/Curse-Saints-Dogma-Souls-Chains-ebook/dp/B00PBUEIMU99 cents or Free on Kindle Unlimited


----------



## barbtaub

For a VERY limited time**, 
Amazon will reduce *ROUND TRIP FARE* 
from $4.99 to $.99!
Get your copy here: B01D3GGK6K​







_**As part of the Kindle Countdown, on Thursday, 25 August, ROUND TRIP FARE is $0.99. 
That price increases each day during the promotion until it is back at the regular $4.99 after 31 August._​


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Lovely new review for my horror collection, Twisted, available for $0.99:

★★★★★ Great stories ByBLon August 22, 2016
Format: Kindle Edition|Verified Purchase

I loved reading this book. It was a great mixing of fear with a great imagination and what happens to people in the afterlife and tangling with the devil.
I especially liked what was happening in the story of Job and his wife. The stories were all well written and twisted. She has a wonderful mind to create such great stories from what little bit we actually glean from the bible stories. I know I wouldn't want to be in any of her stories. There are four stories in all and each is written so that the person it is about is telling us the story.

Get ★★★★★ TWISTED
#Kindle http://bookShow.me/B00D7Q3IY4
#iTunes http://tinyurl.com/appl-twisted 
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/bn-twisted
#Kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-twisted
#Smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-twisted 
#Print http://bookShow.me/0984993266
#AudioBook http://tinyurl.com/i-twisted-audio

[bookcover:Twisted|18110752]


----------



## smashthegamestate

> Fans of Terry Pratchett and Douglas Adams will find a lot to like here. Spindler's created an interesting world with unbound potential and I'm looking forward to more content from this author.


5 Star Amazon Review



> A short tale that mixes smart commentary and a comic spin on SF. I especially enjoyed the end. If Douglas Adams is your cup of tea, you might be interested.


4 Star Amazon Review

Colin Spindler's CULT Group Coffee Sequence is a mystical space yarn for lovers of psychedelic science fiction.

CULT Group, a corporate entity shrouded in mystery and connected somehow to humans' colonization of Mars, is promising the impossible. It claims that the human mind can be separated from the body via a strange VR-like process called Sequencing. If CULT Group's claims check out, then human beings might just be able to cheat death.

Could disembodied immortality be at last within humanity's grasp? Or is CULT Group full of beans? The mysterious Participant sets out to investigate.

Of Bots and Beans introduces readers to the reclusive actress Dame Saffron Von Scruplescotch, the fumbling Director Jerubimbo Gripebagger, the mysterious Participant, the eccentric ideas of Sir Francis Buildobare, and the ever-present metamorphic nanobiotech bots crawling all over everything.

Of Bots and Beans is a Kindle Unlimited short read SF fans won't want to miss.



Phobos Eclipse of the Heart picks up the wild tale where Of Bots and Beans left off.

Follow the mysterious Participant's continuing misadventures in Sequencing. Learn about The Scullythorne Thesis, an authoritative document which can be twisted into providing support for any and every argumentative perspective. Uncover a nefarious plot to bring down the Dos Boletos facility. Mourn the tragic end of Sir Francis Buildobare and the loss of the Vladimarino Gripebagger Expedition. Puzzle over the controversial Alley Cat Initiative.

Revel in the mysteries of the nanobot-haunted Cosmos!


----------



## Jena H

Readers of 'a certain age'.... or maybe just those who enjoy classic TV shows. Who remembers....

*Rampart Emergency Hospital*? (with nurse Dixie McCall)

*KMG-365*?

Paramedics *Roy DeSoto* and *Johnny Gage*?

Here's a book to help relive the early days of the paramedic program in the US.


----------



## Kathy Dee

*Tricksy: Coming to a Head*










*$2.99
*
Sophisticated, wealthy and successful journalist, Tom, falls for disenchanted, H.R. Manager, Kathy. But, following a steamy encounter with struggling artist, John, another part of herself is awakened - a part that enjoys sexual experimentation of all kinds.

Tricksy is the new identity she subsequently creates in order to explore her sexuality. But ultimately, she is faced with a dilemma. Will she settle for a life of refinement and sophistication or will she spurn the trappings of success in favour of adventure?

*Tricksy in Stuttgart*

*$2.99*

The prospect of earning a high income was very appealing to Tricksy. She would be able to afford the best of everything operating as a high-class escort for the agency. So, naturally, she could not resist the opportunity to live in Stuttgart.

All she had to do was accompany businessmen to restaurants, theatres or wherever else they might take her, and having sex with them was a matter of negotiation.

It all sounded easy enough, but what was she getting herself into? In her experience, at those very times when everything in the garden seemed rosy, life had an infuriating habit of kicking you, right in the teeth.

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## archaeoroutes

​Struggling with newfound sentience and desperately trying to repair itself, The Indescribable Joy of Destruction is a ship trying to find a new home. In a galaxy torn apart by generations of civil war, that isn't an easy task. Tired of being used as a killing machine, it has a huge decision to make: hide and save itself, or help other artificial intelligences achieve freedom. Unable to make the decision alone, it revives the sole human aboard - the enemy officer who crippled it.
Commander Olivia Johnson wakes to find herself in the infirmary of a strange vessel. Her nightmares deepen when she discovers it is the ship that attacked her destroyer. Even as she recovers from her physical injuries, she can't get past her survivor's guilt. She might have failed to protect her crew, but she vows to take revenge on their killer. 
When the ship uncovers a genocidal plot by the commander's own admirals, Johnson realises just what is at stake. Together, the AI ship and the human officer must recruit outsiders from both sides. Training the misfits in battle to prevent the atrocity may be an impossible task, but running and hiding is no longer an option. 
*99c for the next couple of days*​


----------



## BookishDreams

*You can get The Dark Ones, The 24hourlies, and Chased for ONLY $0.99 while on pre-order!*

AMAZON: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01JV1LNKY
ITUNES: 



NOOK: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/2940153207483
KOBO: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-ca/ebook/black-werewolves-box-set-the-dark-ones-the-24hourlies-chased-volume-1

*Enter the world where myth becomes reality, where long forgotten gods walk the earth, and where love forms bonds that cannot be broken even in the raging winds of battle.*

**
The Dark Ones (Black Werewolves, Book 1)

In a world ruled by lethal Slavic immortals, Rose and her pack of Black werewolves are drawn into the beginning of a war as they try to uncover the being behind the mass murder of White werewolves.

Because the nature of the killings obstructs the normal passage of souls, Veles, the sultry lord of the underworld, offers Rose his assistance; the were is left facing not only the new knowledge of the pack's hidden lineage but also her growing fondness for the arrogant god&#8230;

To win the war, the pack must ascend to The Dark Ones. But to do so, they must be willing to risk being on the receiving end of the immortal community's wrath.

**

The 24hourlies (Black Werewolves, Book 2)

The ascension to The Dark Ones had brought Rose and her pack power. But it had also brought peril.

With the higher immortal circles observing their every move, the only way the pack can prevent from becoming the recipients of their resentment is to keep their presence profitable for the wider community.

When someone begins targeting the twentyfourhourlies, the civil and agreeable vampiric individuals, the werewolves come to their aid.

But what had first seemed like an assignment done to remain in the leaders' good graces, now becomes a mission for which the pack is willing to risk its safety and anonymity in exchange for the possibility of catching the responsible party.

**

Chased (Black Werewolves, Book 2.5)

Katja is more than ready to meet Jürgen's family. But she feels the need to share the shadows of her past first.

As they travel to Munich, Katja has to fight her fears and open up to the werewolf if she wishes to truly, wholly share her life with someone.

But her visit with the Freundenbergers brings more than just a heart-to-heart as the vampire finds herself in a situation that seems frightfully like an echo of her own nightmares.


----------



## BorneWilder

*Dead Nolte $1.99 *








*Preview*
https://read.amazon.com/kp/embed?asin=B013N6E2YC&asin=B013N6E2YC&preview=newtab&linkCode=kpe&ref_=cm_sw_r_kb_dp_D8kYxbCD7S090

*Plastic Jesus $1.99*








*Preview*
https://read.amazon.com/kp/embed?asin=B01EESQTRQ&asin=B01EESQTRQ&preview=newtab&linkCode=kpe&ref_=cm_sw_r_kb_dp_gZkYxbNV0T8EJ


----------



## Carmen Lascu

*10 Steps to Master Your Twitter Account: Become a Twitter Expert*

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Steps-Master-Your-Twitter-Account-ebook/dp/B01L9D04D4/ref=zg_bs_10608344031_f_1

FREE - Last Day 2nd September. Selling at $2.99

Struggling with growing your Twitter followers and promoting your brand on Twitter?

You found the right eBook that will show you how to do it.

This Do-It-Yourself guide will help you build a professional Twitter profile, promote yourself or your brand properly, engage with your customers, get more targeted followers, and increase your website's visitors and sales.

With more than 320 million monthly active users, Twitter is a huge opportunity for businesses and brands to promote their message, engage with customers, increase awareness and drive sales.

'10 Steps to Master Your Twitter Account' is based on countless hours of research among the best Influencers and entrepreneurs on Twitter and my personal experience in helping new Twitter accounts attract thousands of followers.

Having studied what all the best twitter influencers and entrepreneurs have done, I decided to write this eBook to help other businesses grow their online presence on Twitter.

After reading 10 Steps to Master Your Twitter Account you will learn how to: 
•	Establish a strong presence on Twitter 
•	Use photos and hashtags effectively 
•	Build Twitter lists and participate in chats 
•	Gain targeted followers 
•	Track performance 
•	And much more.


----------



## derekailes2014

Superheroes battle the living dead in this hilarious spoof on the comic book universe!

_The Undead Pool_ is a humorous and demented origin story of former mercenary Mace Murdock, who after being subjected to an experiment from the evil clown Zarathustra that leaves him with accelerated healing powers and the hunger for human brains, adopts the alter ego The Undead Pool. Armed with his new abilities and a twisted sense of humor, he joins forces with superheroes Stable, Psychotic Menacing Schoolgirl and Tigernaut to battle Zarathustra and his zombie clown army. The comedy never ends in this science fiction and horror parody of every superhero and supervillain that comic book enthusiasts love and hate.

Purchase for .99 now! The price goes up to $2.99 on September 20.

Download _The Undead Pool_ for Kindle and Kindle Unlimited: The Undead Pool


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Free Today, September 9th*

*Boots of Montjoy
by
Edward C. Patterson
Book II of the Farn Trilogy
549 pages


*​*

In Boots of Montjoy, Lord Belmundus returns to Farn and battles for control of the realm. The Cetrone raise their cry for equality, while the Yunockers wage war for dominance. Intrigue and politics hold sway, while the Electors decide the fate of Farn. Darker and more sinister threats lurk and the Zinbear is set loose to wreak havoc. When the dust clears, many questions linger. Will Harris Cartwright prevail as the Protector of the Realm? Will he fulfill his greatest role as Boots of Montjoy?

The second book of The Farn Trilogy brings our hero to the brink in his attempt to transform Montjoy's oppressive society into a better order - the New Day, an amalgamation of the four principle races. The days of learning are over. The days of doing are here. All citizens are called to rise above warfare's ruin and face challenges from other realms. Love and magic and witchcraft flourish now under Farn's two suns and seven moons, in the gardens of the Scaladar roses astride the Temple of Greary Greer in the shadow of Mount Taotarhiti. Yet, the crown is heavy on our hero's head.

"Alone in the Scarlet Chamber, Lord Belmundus sits on the small seat before the Elector's throne, the room dim in the lamp light with only his driver reclining at the far end of the hall waiting on the chance that his lord might need his services. Harris opens his eyes and sighs - a sad gust, but one with fitful resolve."

The Farn Trilogy
----------------

Belmundus
Boots of Montjoy
The Adumbration of Zin

Edward C. Patterson
*


----------



## jdrew

My latest novel, Fall of the Western Kings, is available as an ebook exclusively at Amazon, which if you're a Prime member means you can get it for free through Kindle Unlimited. And even if you aren't, it is introductory priced at 99 cents.

Gant is a commoner, forbidden from learning swordsmanship. He trains in spite of the law and ends up branded an outlaw. However fate intervenes while Gant is on the run and soon he is embroiled in an odyssey with forces of darkness that can only be vanquished with help from his friends, not all of whom are human. An epic that delivers the best in the tradition of classic fantasy.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow September 10th & 11th at Amazon*
*Bobby's Trace*
*by*

*Edward C. Patterson*
 
*Bobby's Eyes are Watching - Forever Watching*​
*
What Readers say:

"This Book's a Keeper!" - E. Luv

"M. Night Shyamalan Beware" - T. Mulder

"I'm sleeping with the lights on!" - R.G. Banks

"A TERIFFIC GHOST STORY" - M. D. Phelps

--------------------------------

Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin is in mourning for his life partner, Bobby - a time of stress, notwithstanding. The more he drifts, the more he becomes unhinged until he's one room short of a rubber one. "Get a grip, Perry." So he takes his chances on a blind date, which further plunges him along the nightmare highway. He gets an unsought lesson in life-after-death that turns his bereavement into a horrific adventure. Come peek through Perry Chaplin's mysterious window. See what there is to see. Enter Our Lady of Perpetual Grace, where the holy water boils and the confessionals whisper. What lurks in the rectory's attic? What lies beneath the surface of life and death? What comes in Bobby's - in Bobby's trace? Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin knows. Will you? 
122 pages

Edward C. Patterson *


----------



## Eli Bloom

The book in my signature is 99¢ this weekend only. Thanks for taking a look!

https://www.amazon.com/SEER-Ghosts-Fable-Eli-Bloom-ebook/dp/B01K1ZCO8O/


----------



## timwjackson

New Release!

_Blacktip Island_ is available for $2.99!​
​Inadvertent embezzler Blake Calloway high-tails it to the Caribbean, a step ahead of the Feds and desperate to restart life as an anonymous divemaster in a tropical paradise. On Blacktip Island, though, Blake quickly discovers "tropics" doesn't mean "paradise," and rookie boat hands stick out like a reef at low tide.

The locals are quirky: a landlord who swears he's Fletcher Christian reincarnated, a boss who likes fish better than people, a sloshed resort manager with a sex-crazed wife, a possibly ax-murdering neighbor, and a girlfriend who just might turn Blake in for the reward money. Blake steers a ragged course between them, trying to straighten out the mess he's made before the cops can track him down and haul him away

_Blacktip Island_ is an irresistible comedy for anyone who's ever dreamed of trading the rat race for a hammock under the palm trees.

"Five Stars. _Blacktip Island_'s storyline gets readers hooked, and the characters take this book to another level." - San Francisco Book Review

"_Blacktip Island _is fun and funny, its characters vivid. Take your time and dive into this adventurous story." - Portland Book Review


----------



## Todd Hartsell

My book, "The Risen" is free for the next 5 days. I truly hope everyone will take the opportunity to snag it, read it, review it and join our mailing list ([email protected]) if you like it.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01JTNIAIM

The Lifetime's War has raged for centuries, leaving combatants on both sides of the conflict with no understanding of why they fight. Each side knows only to trust in the monocles they wear and the knowledge it provides, marking who is their foe and who is not, so they may lay down their lives if necessary to become one with The Rising.

After a devastating battle, a soldier and a medic, each from opposing sides, find themselves alone and separated from their troops, forced to rely on one another in order to survive the harsh winter elements without a functioning monocle to tell them who to trust or what to believe.


----------



## gerote

Learn how to mix and help a deaf girl win a DJ contest, or fly back home in a bag. That's what 17yo Colton faces while vacationing in Mexico.



"Packed with unexpected twists and South-of-the-Border danger, Summerlypse grabbed my attention from the first enticing page. With a quirky writing style that offers both depth and entertainment, Summerlypse is an original, diverse story that will delight anyone looking for a unique spin on teen relationships." - Anna L. Davis, Author of Open Source (Enhancement Series)

"A great young adult story about two unlikely friends who team up hoping to win a summer DJ contest in Mexico. This book has a well-defined cast of complex characters with a thoughtful focus on the hearing-impaired. An entertaining read!" - K.S. Jones, award-winning author of Shadow of the Hawk

"SUMMERLYPSE is a great read. The characters are real and well crafted, and the story kept me interested to the end. I highly recommend it." - Rickard B DeMille, author of Tweet Revenge, Hellfire, Defending Daniel


----------



## bnapier

ONE DAY ONLY!

Grab 3 of my horror novels in a bundle titled THESE DARK WOODS for just $1.

Three books for one dollar, folks. But TODAY ONLY!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow September 15th & 16th at Amazon 
Surviving an American Gulag
by 
Edward C. Patterson*
​
*18 5-stars out of 22 reviews*​

What readers say:

"Edward Patterson has given us a first-hand look into this obscure place, so hidden in the usual military world. His sufferings and triumphs provide us with a look at a different kind of hero, one that has remained hidden for much of our history, but vital nonetheless." - J. C. Willis

"What strikes me the most about this book is the authenticity. The dialogue sounds like soldiers sound. The personalities are like people I know. The places felt like places I've been. Mr. Patterson paints a picture unlike many other authors I've read." - D. DePew

"Surviving An American Gulag is a poignant and masterfully written story. The characters are well-drawn, the dialogue authentic, and the descriptions put me right into the scene. I would love to see this book made into a movie." - L.C. Evans
=======================================

Welcome to Ft. Gordon, Ga - the Special Training Unit. It's 1967, the height of the Vietnam War and Private Winslow Gibbs has been drafted. He's two-hundred and seventy pounds and a bundle of nerves. He also has issues of a different nature, but in these days before the "Don't Ask, Don't Tell" policy, these are dealt with in the American Gulag, the Army's answer to the problem. What they don't count on are the ones like Private Gibbs, who want to survive it and serve.

Based on the author's own experiences, Surviving an American Gulag is a story that the military would prefer remain a footnote. However, it is a defining moment and should not be lost to posterity.
230 pages 
(also Available as a KindleUnlimited and PrimeMember purchase) 

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Jena H

*Book FIVE is LIVE!! *

Fifth in the Boys in Blue series is now available.

"At a time when law enforcement is viewed with suspicion and distrust, Officers Wry and Earnest wear their uniforms with pride...."

Being a cop is tough these days. Being a fair-minded, honest cop... well, it's not as uncommon as some might think.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow September 17th & 18th at Amazon**
No Irish Need Apply
by 
Edward C. Patterson

Teens Do the Darndest Things
17 5-star Reviews

 *​*

Kevin Borden has a secret, and that secret is about to shake the world around him - a tame and suburban world ruled by his widow mother, Sarah and peppered by his study-mate, Louis. Teenagers sometimes do the darndest things, but in Kevin and Louis' case, it's a stroke of wisdom wrapped in fool's gold. In a time not so long ago, in the days of JIM CROW and NO IRISH NEED APPLY signage, the world made it clear to those regarded as the fringe. "Stay away." To those who know no better - or perhaps know best, such lines are only meant to be crossed, or why else would they be drawn.

No Irish Need Apply is dedicated to PFLAG (Parents and Friends of Lesbians and Gays), an organization that has guided many youth across that line into the loving arms of those listening to their hearts; those shattering those hateful Jim Crow signs. Come visit with the Bordens and the Lonnegans as they take that journey across the line.
126 pages

The Book of the Month for June 2009 for the Diversity Reading Group at Booz Allen Hamilton.

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## JeremiahKleckner

My Kindle eBooks are all under $3.

$2.99 (Enrolled in KU)
Captain James Hook and the Curse of Peter Pan
Captain James Hook and the Siege of Neverland

$0.99
Adversary: An OUTER HELLS Dark Urban Fantasy (OUTER HELLS - The Tome of Testaments Book 1)
Beast: An OUTER HELLS Dark Urban Fantasy (OUTER HELLS - The Tome of Testaments Book 2)


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

$0.99 for a limited time...

Look, naked arms branch overhead, 
A chipmunk gathers walnuts, scurries down the tree
Curious to see what you've read
What is this book, open over your knee?

To read more click here:
You already know, time to turn a leaf


----------



## Tony Richards

Most of my eBooks are under 3 bucks. The majority of them have been print-published elsewhere first, and so have had the attention of such people as editors, copy-editors, proof readers and suchlike. Not that I can't do these jobs myself. Here's the full list: http://amzn.to/2cvtdxG


----------



## Harriet Schultz

*Three day sale of new 5* contemporary romance - FALLING INTO DREW- by bestselling author!*

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LA181DA

*She stumbled. He caught her.
She didn't know who he was until she saw his face in a magazine.​*​[/b]
When New York book editor Kate Porter trips and falls into Drew O'Connor's arms, she has no idea that the man with the drop- dead looks is an Olympic champion skier, the face of famous luxury brands, and a serial dater of models and actresses. Their attraction is immediate but neither does anything about it. He rides off on his Harley and she returns to her office.

The chemistry between them is undeniable when Drew's agent brings his reluctant client to Kate's office a few weeks later to pitch a book about his life. As they move forward, their sexual tension makes it difficult to maintain a professional distance. The relationship quickly heats up, but Drew's fame, dark past, and a life-changing secret test their feelings for each other.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow Sept 19th & 20th at Amazon*
*The Road to Grafenwoehr*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

_*For the GRIMM in all of us*_
*12 Five-stars out of 15Reviews*

​

What Readers say:

"The Road to Grafenwöhr is trip worth taking" - J. Hepple

"Fairy tale fiction galore!" - Chris

"An Enjoyable Fantasy on More Than One Level" - R. F. Molton

"The Road to Great Writing." - D. Taylor

"One of my favorite Patterson Novels." T. Fonseca.

-------------------------------------------------------------------PFC Quincy Summerson begins his military adventure in 1968 in Bavaria realizing that his presence stirs the paradigm - the thin line between twilight and night. His hyperactive imagination gets the better of him, and soon the world enlists him for a predestined purpose - to travel on the road to Grafenwoehr, where the wood is alive with myth and folk lore.

Set in a tense Cold War atmosphere during both the invasion of Czechoslovakia and the Vietnam call to arms, The Road to Grafenwoehr is one man's emotional journey to square nature's justice with humankind's disregard for it. It's a summons for a least likely and reluctant champion. But those called to service rarely choose where they serve. They just answer it, ripening to their purpose. For Quincy Summerson, a hero's life is not his choice, but can he ignore the call? Can he stay off the road once the twilight snares him?
374 pages

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## lisamaliga

NEW! Only 0.99 or FREE on Kindle Unlimited!!! It's easy to create chef's soap in your kitchen. Quickly cook up a batch of soap that will wash away strong kitchen odors.

https://www.amazon.com/Kitchen-Soap-Chefs-Easy-Recipes-ebook/dp/B01M1RJLVS


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE 3 Days Sept 21, 22 & 23 at Amazon*

*The Twinning of Vincent Cassidy
by
Edward C. Patterson

A Novelette

*​*

What one reader says:

"The author, Edward C. Patterson, is a consummate story teller. His words paint pictures for all the senses. His humor is woven into the telling. The surprise in the story was completely unexpected." - L. D.

-------------------------------------------------

From the dim, dark reaches under the overpass, sits a man with a story - a tale he'll tell to anyone who will listen. His name - Vincent Cassidy. His occupation - well, he'll tell you himself. His fall from grace - a strange encounter in a mirror and his own misguided curiosity. From the pinnacle to the pit, come listen to his tale.

The Twinning of Vincent Cassidy is a short fiction piece meant to tantalize you for an evening unless you decide to read it twice, in which case, be prepared to double the experience and magnify the outcome.

35 pages

Edward C. Patterson
*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Doing the happy dance! Our new release, Love in Times of War, is #54 on Amazon's Hot New Releases in 20th Century Romance!!!

Love #Romance? Get LOVE IN TIMES OF WAR, preorder now:
Kindle http://BookShow.me/B01M0SOXQW
Nook http://tinyurl.com/luvitoWar
Apple coming soon...
Kobo http://tinyurl.com/luvitoWar-k 
Smashwords http://tinyurl.com/luvitoWar-s


----------



## KaraKing

This book contains five very scary stories for kids along with creepy illustrations. It's the perfect book to read around Halloween! If your kid loves scary stories, they're sure to love this children's book. The five spooky stories are perfect for telling scary stories in the dark, around a campfire, or for scaring friends at a sleep over. These are not your typical scary stories for kids, there stories are actually scary! Proceed with caution...

Scary Stories for Kids Includes These Five Spooky Tales:

1) The Roller Coaster Curse
2) The Zoo Keeper
3) The Toy Maker
4) The Cafeteria Lady
5) The Wishing Well

Disclaimer: These horror stories were written for children, however they include blood, zombies, and other scary elements which may not be suitable for some readers.

https://www.amazon.com/Scary-Stories-Kids-Children-Childrens-ebook/dp/B00OQU15GI/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1474491839&sr=8-3


----------



## Tony Richards

STORIES FROM TWO FAMOUS BRITISH ANTHOLOGY SERIES.



FIND OUT WHY THIS COLLECTION KEEPS ON SELLING IN THE UK.

(ALSO AVAILABLE ON KINDLE UNLIMITED.)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow Sep 22nd & 23rd at Amazon
*

[size=18pt]*Belmundus*
*an Epic Fantasy*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*Book I of the Farn Trilogy*​
​
*What Readers say:

"This is quite the epic and the world building is substantial with its characters, politics, geography, animals, language, and so on."

"Paterson has created a complete world for Harris to explore, including unusual flora and fauna, complex relations between the Farnian races, and languages that can sound strange to our ears but that, with repeated use, become almost as recognizable as our own."

"I rarely give anything 5 stars as there is something special which I need to find in a book before I will give it that rating. This is one of those books where I found the something special. I loved the theme of this book and was very sorry when it ended."

-----------------------------------------------

Belmundus is the first book of The Farn Trilogy, an adventure into the realms of high society and tyranny -- a place were the native cultures have been displaced by an elite force of magicians and a conqueror's brutal hand. Harris Cartwright has been drawn into elite society, but soon discovers his sympathies for the underdog as he searches for an exit and his true-self. Along the way, he makes indelible friendships and encounters . . . love.

702 pages*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

HUGE 99c Kindle Countdown on Gutted: Beautiful Horror Stories!

Awe meets ache in GUTTED!

Foreword by Richard Chizmar
Stephanie M. Wytovich, "The Morning After Was Filled with Bone"
Brian Kirk, "Picking Splinters from a Sex Slave"
Lisa Mannetti, "Arbeit Macht Frei"
Neil Gaiman, "The Problem of Susan"
Christopher Coake, "Dominion"
Mercedes M. Yardley, "Water Thy Bones"
Paul Tremblay, "A Haunted House is a Wheel Upon Which Some Are Broken"
Damien Angelica Walters, "On the Other Side of the Door, Everything Changes"
Richard Thomas, "Repent"
Clive Barker, "Coming to Grief"
John F.D. Taff, "Cards for His Spokes, Coins for His Fare"
Amanda Gowin, "Cellar's Dog"
Kevin Lucia, "When We All Meet at the Ofrenda"
Maria Alexander, "Hey, Little Sister"
Josh Malerman, "The One You Live With"
Ramsey Campbell, "The Place of Revelation"

You really need to read this, because this is Gutted: Beautiful Horror Stories:

Amazon.com: http://amzn.to/2cprP49
Amazon.co.uk: http://amzn.to/2cgcEKq (starting soon)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*
FREE Today & Tomorrow September 24th & 25th at Amazon*

[size=18pt]*Turning Idolater*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*13 5-Stars out of 20 reviews*​
​
What readers say:

"Patterson's prose had a lyrical, almost poetic quality, especially when using references to Moby Dick. At other times, the writing was gritty hustler street-talk, which made for a jarring contrast, but was perfect in the context of the story." - J. Chambers

"Through Patterson's lyrical prose and keen understanding of the human condition, he creates characters so real I felt as if I was reading a memoir. Frequent reference to literary classics and intricate and loving descriptions of priceless book restoration invite the reader into a contemporary equivalent of a Jane Austen novel. Fans of Patterson's work will certainly enjoy Turning Idolater." - T, Fonseca

"Patterson's prose is gorgeous; the descriptions of whales, gulls, a cat and a dog in Provincetown are particular standouts in that regard. His protagonist, Philip, is a sympathetic fellow -- not without his flaws, certainly, which make him human instead of a cardboard caricature. There's more to Philip than meets the eye, which we learn as the tale progresses." - S. E. Cathcart.

"A MASTERPIECE OF LITERATURE." - J.D. Phelps
--------------------------

Philip Flaxen, who strips past his jockstrap on the Internet for manluv.org, acquires a rare gift - a book that transforms his life. With it, he sparks with a famous author, whittles away at a new craft, swims with an odd circle of new acquaintances and is swept up in mayhem. Philip leaves the world of the Porn Nazi and enters the realm of crisp possibilities - great expectations and dark secrets that unravel over deep waters.

Follow this whodunit as Philip Flaxen turns idolater and never looks back - a tale of Internet strippers, back street murders, Provincetown glitz, New York City nightlife and a love story for the ages. If you liked "No Irish Need Apply" and loved "Bobby's Trace," you will absolutely adore "Turning Idolater." Life is filled with serendipity, pleasurable and bracing, but on the fringes and in the heart, life can be a very bloody business.
262 pages

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## emthomas1

***TOP 2 IN AN AMAZON FANTASY CATEGORY***
***$0.99 FOR ONLY TWO MORE DAYS***
***FIRST TIME ON SALE!***

"He has created an entire world on the scale of George R. R. Martin's Game of Thrones."

US: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01J0AXB74
UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01J0AXB74​
Catch The Bulls of War for only $0.99, this week only! Read the novel reviewers and readers call "a red-blooded epic", "masterful", "deep", "intense", "a remarkable debut".

For LOVE. For HONOR. For VENGEANCE. As clouds of civil war gather over an aging empire, two friends and generals find themselves on opposite sides of the factional divide. Now, they must sacrifice everything to save themselves from their realm and their realm from itself.​


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow Sept 26th & 27th at Amazon*  
*Cutting the Cheese * 
* by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*Come Party with the Boyz!*

​*Luke Oliver has just come out of the closet and confronts a brave new world - a meeting of the Gay and Lesbian Activist Association of New Birch and Sipsboro (GLAABS) - your run of the mill, gay political caucus. Run of the Mill? . . . my @$$. Stepping across the threshold of the Otterson estate exposes Luke to horny and hilarious shenanigans that give the Boys in the Band a run for its money. Who wants whom? Who has whom? Who will win Luke's . . . let's say, attentions?

A self-effacing, comic romp through the Gay hierarchy, Cutting the Cheese is a reality check from the author's provocative coming out experience in a drizzled-pink world; an outrageous ride down the funny bone. Repeat riding is encouraged. It's every one for themself in New Birch's Gay Ghetto. To Hell with Robert's Rules of Order.*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## jdrew

New Release
Selling well
Still 99 Cents Introductory priced
Free on Kindle Unlimited

​


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

$0.99

When the night is dark, you know not where to turn
When the only light comes from a Jack-o-Lantern
When dry leaves rustle, when you turn pale,
And wish to be swept into a different tale--

To read more click here:
Treat yourself to one-of-a-kind pleasure


----------



## gregpiatkowski

Now in the $0.99 PROMO! Regularly priced at $4.99 .

_Sex Positions: Sex Manual For Singles & Couples._ 
*69 SEX POSITIONS* To Improve Sex Life & Enhance Relationships

Sex is an important part of life especially for couples. Dull sex life is either the result or the cause of many problems between two people in a relationship. Suffice to say, if you want to save your relationship, you need to do something about your sex life.

Also if you enjoy your sex relationships but would like to experience more, bring more passion, or even experiment a bit, this is a Sex Manual for You.



69 SEX POSITIONS are to be practiced in the comfort of the alcove, in the nature and for more open couples, even out in the public or in some strange places&#8230;

They deliver as much pleasure as possible both to woman and her partner.

What's most important they build the intimacy and strengthen the relationship, making your partner want to have sex with you always and asking only for more&#8230;


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow - Sept 29 & 30 at Amazon

The Third Peregrination
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book II of The Jade Owl Legacy series

12 five-star reviews out of 12 reviews

*​*

The world is on the brink, now that the relics flow together again. The new China Hands should have left the Jade Owl in the tomb, to fester silently for another age, but they didn't. Now there is a tapping in the basement and a flowering of new relics, all seeking to move Curator-General Rowden Gray and his crew into the field again to solve the mystery of The Seven Sisters. However, the world has changed since Rowden managed his first task. The new China Hands are sucked into the maelstrom of time, flowing together with the relics, now that the world is at the brink.

Rowden Gray and Nicholas Battle, joined by three new stalwarts in pursuit of the next level in the triad, find a fortress in a mystery deeper than the first warrant, something that compels them to return to China and unravel a more difficult truth - one that challenges them beyond time's membrane. This second book in the Jade Owl Legacy Series pushes the new China Hands to the world's brink - now that the relics flow together again. 
666 pages

The Jade Owl Legacy Series
==========================
The Jade Owl
The Third Peregrination
The Dragon's Pool
The People's Treasure
In the Shadow of Her Hem

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

$1.99 preorder now:

Tonight be still, because who knows
The spirits of the dead are close
The road is dark, and winds do blow
Tomorrow on your way you'll go--

To read more click here:
Tomorrow on your way you go


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow October 1st & 2ndat Amazon*
*Look Away Silence*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*19 5-Stars out of 21 reviews

*

​
What readers say:
"Intense and emotional; a definite "must read" - L.H. Nicholl
"I cried and cried" - Mickey
"LOOK AWAY SILENCE is one of the most powerful love stories I have ever read." - J.D.M. Phelps
"Look Away Silence is a must read" - T. Francis
"A Tale of Love and Courage" - S.E. Cathcart
"Amazing Book" - L. Bough
"Look Away Silence - A Beautifully Written Novel" - T. Fonseca
"A love story for the ages" - ellen in atlanta
"Look Away Silence' is a beautifully written, intensely emotional novel." - R. J. Keller 
--------------------------------

*Martin Powers wanted an ironing board for Christmas. Instead, he got . . . Matthew Kieler, a non-returnable gift, but a gift that kept on giving. Chance encounters are sometimes the ones that most change our lives. He sold Matt a tie, but got more in the bargain - more than most people would want and more than anyone deserved. Although these lovers may not have had the pink American dream, they had it better than most, even as they faced a crisis that would change us all.

Look Away Silence is a romance set in the time of AIDS, when ignorance could spell trouble and often did. It encompasses the author's experiences in volunteer community service and personal friendships during a tragic period in American history. The novel is dedicated to the Hyacinth AIDS Foundation, the NAMES Project and to the author's own fallen angels. "Mothers, do not shun your children, because you never know how long you have to revel in them."
286 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## derekailes2014

Imagine the scariest theme park possible. Is it filled with the scariest monsters ever imagined? Is it filled with ghosts or demons ready to possess anybody who dare enters? Or is it filled with ghouls with hunger for human flesh?

Author Mark Cusco Ailes thought about every possible creature before deciding on using zombies when he was outlining his post-apocalyptic series revolving around a theme park...The Z-Day Series.

Zombie Park is the first morsel in the five novel series. Inspired by the movie Jurassic Park, the novel is about a man, Ben Cutler, who wanted to build a zombie park where people could witness real zombies in a safe environment similar to a real zoo. To his surprise, one of the richest men in Indiana backs the project and makes him an instant millionaire. Unbeknownst to him, the military is using the park to develop zombie soldiers to use against the enemies of the United States. Will the zombie soldiers be an effective killing force? What happens if the zombies escape the park? Will the United States and the whole world survive a zombie apocalypse?

Zombie Park is now FREE on Kindle and Kindle Unlimited from October 2 through October 5.

Zombie Park (The Z-Day Trilogy Book 1)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow October 3rd & 4th at Amazon*

*The Sapphire Astonishment -- A Nick Firestone Mysterys
by
Edward C. Patterson

A Tale of the New and Old China Hands


What Readers say:

"The spirit of the Jade Owl Series next generation!!! With our older friends included!!! An amazimg start of a new series featuring Nicky Firestone and his friends." - ellen

"The Pricilla Queen of the Desert type romp over the Golden Gate Bridge in a convertible 1967 Cadillac was priceless." - S. M. Reaves

"This is a terrific way to fill a day! I purchased this book right after finishing the fifth book of The Jade Owl series. I really enjoyed reading about Nick Firestone along with John and Amy Gray in this new mystery series. I'm lookinf forward to reading the next book about Old Friend Cane." - Nancy.

-------------------------------------------

The last time we encountered Nick Firestone (in The People's Treasure and In the Shadow of Her Hem - Book 4 and 5 of The Jade Owl Legacy) he was a five year old scamp, precocious and filled with the spirit of adventure. Now he's all grow'd up, as Simone DeFleurry would say, and itching for an occupation worthy of the scratch. It's 2025 in San Francisco (post-earthquake of 2020) and things have changed for the adventurer as he wakes up to the sparkle of a rare relic -- a Chinese hat-pin called The Sapphire Astonishment.

This first Nick Firestone mystery will take you on a wild ride through the city by the bay as young Firestone seeks the provenance of the curious hat-pin and its secrets. Many want this prize, including characters familiar to the readers of The Jade Owl Legacy series, but you won't need that story to enjoy this one. So, slip into your eShirts and hold on to your gillifrickers for a ride down the hills of San Francisco into the world of the youngest China Hand. Your GlimmerGlasses will never feel the same.

227 pages

NEW: Old Friend Cane - the Second Nick Firestone Mystery on the Kindle.
*

*[size=14pt]
Edward C. Patterson

*​


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE 3 Days Oct 5th, 6th & 7th*

*Mother Asphodel
a Novella by
by Edward C. Patterson



The latest gem from the pen that brought you The Jade Owl, Turning Idolater and Look Away Silence
*​*

[size=12pt]"Clothes don't make the queen. The queen makes the queen."

It's Santa Saturday in New Hope, Pennsylvania and Mother Asphodel is trudging through the snow to a gig at the Phoenix Club - her drag queen couture bundled in a shopping cart - her bony feet stuffed into galoshes. At seventy-seven plus, Mother has seen the glory days and, in the course of this evening, she'll share those memories with a younger queen, Brooks MacDonald (a.k.a. Simone DeFleurry of The Jade Owl fame). Listen to these stylish dames as they plan Mother's return into the spotlight, to shine once again in the eyes of the community and peers.

Mother Asphodel, a novella, bubbles with the secrets of a raging entertainer, who has rubbed elbows with the famous. Still, time knows no friends and Mother cleaves to life's ornery path on a bleak wintry evening when hope is as sparse as bread crumbs thrown to the birds. The possibilities are endless on the road least taken - a kaleidoscope glimpsed only by those who take it.

"I was just rambling, dear - reflecting on the word gay. Just when did they give us that name?" 
"I think we took it when no one was looking."

76 pages

Edward C. Patterson
*


----------



## nicholeannecarp

​9-year-old Nichole and her parents are evicted from their home because both of her parents are addicted to heroin. With nowhere left to turn, they are now homeless. In order to survive they must dig through dumpsters, beg, and steal. While living on the streets, Nichole struggles to understand why people treat them differently.


----------



## hardnutt

99c / 99p for the first FOUR novels in my Rafferty and Llewellyn mystery series.

*'A great combination of police work and personal lives. Can't wait to read more!' Amazon.com Reviewer
*
I'm doing my first Bookbub advert from 7th October to 9th October for one of my box sets.

Here are the links:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00LJ3G7LS
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LJ3G7LS


----------



## ronvitale

This is the first book in the Cinderella's Secret Witch Diaries series. Lost will captivate readers who love New Adult fiction filled with fantasy and magic. The Cinderella's Secret Witch Diaries series is a perfect match for fans who have read Stephenie Meyer's Twilight series or Philip Pullman's His Dark Materials trilogy.

Everyone knows the fairy tale of Cinderella and the glass slipper, but what happened to her after she married the Prince? Set in the late 1700s as Napoleon is rising to power, Cinderella embarks on a journey of self-discovery as she tries to come to terms with her new life. Her journey leads her to find her long lost Fairy Godmother and aids her to solve the mystery behind her mother's death. Yet the Fey Lord, the Silver Fox, and the witch Renée also take notice in her and suddenly her world is turned upside down . . .


----------



## catbry

Would you give your life to save an enemy?
#Free for a limited time ~ <3 THE WAY OF GRACE <3 
"...a story of danger, courage, life-changing choices, love, & the amazing grace of God." -Amazon review


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Apart from Love is FREE for a limited time! Check it out:

Get ★★★★★ Apart From Love: 
#Kindle http://BookShow.me/B006WPITP0
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/Apart-BN
#Apple https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id962197705 
#Kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-aprt 
#Smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-aprt

*Apart from Love*
Apart from Love is not your typical love story. All-consuming, heart-wrenching, and dark, it is an epic that starts when Ben returns to meet his father, Lenny, and his new wife, Anita. It is then that he discovers a family secret. How will they find a path out of conflicts, out of isolation, from guilt to forgiveness?

*My Own Voice 
*(volume I of Still Life with Memories)
Ten years ago, Anita started an affair with Lenny, in spite of knowing that he was a married man. Now married to him and carrying his child, how can she compete with Natasha's shadow, and with her brilliance in the past? Lenny tries to transform Anita, despite her rough slang, regardless of what happened to her in the past. He wants her to become Natasha. Can she survive his kind of love?

Faced with his compelling wish, and the way he writes her as a character in his book, how can Anita find a voice of her own? And when his estranged son, Ben, comes back and lives in the same small apartment, can she keep the balance between the two men, whose desire for her is marred by guilt and blame?

*The White Piano*
(volume II of Still Life with Memories)
Coming back to his childhood home after years of absence, Ben is unprepared for the secret, which is now revealed to him: his mother, Natasha, who used to be a brilliant pianist, is losing herself to early-onset Alzheimer's, which turns the way her mind works into a riddle. His father has remarried, and his new wife, Anita, looks remarkably similar to Natasha-only much younger. In this state of being isolated, being apart from love, how will Ben react when it is so tempting to resort to blame and guilt? "In our family, forgiveness is something you pray for, something you yearn to receive-but so seldom do you give it to others."

Behind his father's back, Ben and Anita find themselves increasingly drawn to each other. They take turns using an old tape recorder to express their most intimate thoughts, not realizing at first that their voices are being captured by him. These tapes, with his eloquent speech and her slang, reveal the story from two opposite viewpoints.


----------



## 1923

It's a personal as well as a social history. Smith has the knack of bringing the times to life in a way that few writers can manage. It's the ability to tell a story, the knowledge of when to move on & not labour a point.--The Bookbag

1923 is a book that succeeds in two ways with ease, both as a personal memoir of a life lived in a volatile age and as a record of that age for all time. --The Current Reader

1923-A Memoir now .75 cents

"1923" is uplifting and highly recommended. --Midwest Book Review

1923: A Memoir is a protest against social injustice, corruption, war, famine, poverty, and societies blinded by greed. More importantly, it is the story of hope and the notion that anything can be overcome if desired. --The Publishing Guru
Smith stays true to himself and his inner voice as he recounts the events of his early life.-Feeding My Book Addiction

https://www.amazon.com/1923-Testaments-Harry-Leslie-Smith-ebook/dp/B0060CKF52/ref=pd_sim_351_1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=W086AR67CCWCM462BEGG[url]]https://www.amazon.com/1923-Testaments-Harry-Leslie-Smith-ebook/dp/B0060CKF52/ref=pd_sim_351_1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=W086AR67CCWCM462BEGG


----------



## DaisyGrace

My first novel, Caught in the Middle is only 99c!

It's a bad boy mafia romance. Check it out here: https://www.amazon.com/Caught-Middle-Bad-Mafia-Romance-ebook/dp/B01MCTFM1I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1477229231&sr=8-1&keywords=caught+in+the+middle+daisy+grace


----------



## bryannntan

FREE until the 24th of October 2016 (LAST DAY)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M58I4MO

Achieving good grades in school, college or university is a long and tiring process. What's worse for some students out there is that they do not even know where to start! I know you are tired from always being one of the bottom tier students. When you look at your results slip and all you see are the F's or D's. Trust me I've been in your shoes and I've gone through what you are currently going through.

However, what if I told you that I have a unique solution to your problems? What if I told you that I have the guide just for you to turn those F's and D's into A's. All you need to do is to follow the guide and let the magic happen.

In this book, I will reveal to you my 17 tips and tricks which I have compiled and created along my years of experience. It has helped me immensely in my journey to achieving better grades and it will definitely help you too. I have used each and every one of these techniques and my results definitely did reach to its peak. I'll walk you through step by step on how to implement these tips and tricks so that you won't get lost along the way. All you have to do is to complete the book, implement the techniques, and advance to a high-tier student.

It's now or never. It's your decision to download this book and make a significant change to your results, or to leave your current situation as it is. It is your call to make a huge change and succeed in your journey as a student, or to walk away from this opportunity.

FREE until the 24th of October 2016 (LAST DAY)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M58I4MO


----------



## michaeljoseph

Mystery thriller A New Dawn Rising 99 cents until October 28



Haunted by the loss of his wife and young daughter, reclusive ex-cop Sam Carlisle is offered a job working for wealthy businessman Carl Renshaw. An opportunity to move on and make a fresh start. But when Carl is murdered, the police suspect Sam is responsible, forcing him to hunt down the real killer himself.

Only someone doesn't want Sam Carlisle finding out the truth...


----------



## Ann Werner

Halloween special! But only until November 1 - so grab yours while it's only 99 cents!

Cooper's Grove is a ghost story, a love story and a tale of redemption. It's narrated by Agnes MacPherson, or Miss Aggie as she's called by the people who know her. She can see auras and spirits, and the people of Cooper's Grove come to her to make connections with the dearly departed. But Miss Aggie has never encountered a departed soul quite like John Dawson. A jealous husband in life, he remains so in death; and when his former wife takes up with local artist Billy Joe Dean, things get crazy - and scary.

Cooper's Grove


----------



## drewavera

Broken Worlds is a military SF/space opera adventure. It i s 99 cents, or free in KU, if anyone wants to check it out. I would also really appreciate it if you could share it on social media to help get the word out. Thank you.
War stretches across a galaxy leaving destruction in its wake. Is all hope lost? http://smarturl.it/BrokenWorlds


----------



## archaeoroutes

​Struggling with newfound sentience and desperately trying to repair itself, The Indescribable Joy of Destruction is a ship trying to find a new home. In a galaxy torn apart by generations of civil war, that isn't an easy task. Tired of being used as a killing machine, it has a huge decision to make: hide and save itself, or help other artificial intelligences achieve freedom. Unable to make the decision alone, it revives the sole human aboard - the enemy officer who crippled it.
Commander Olivia Johnson wakes to find herself in the infirmary of a strange vessel. Her nightmares deepen when she discovers it is the ship that attacked her destroyer. Even as she recovers from her physical injuries, she can't get past her survivor's guilt. She might have failed to protect her crew, but she vows to take revenge on their killer. 
When the ship uncovers a genocidal plot by the commander's own admirals, Johnson realises just what is at stake. Together, the AI ship and the human officer must recruit outsiders from both sides. Training the misfits in battle to prevent the atrocity may be an impossible task, but running and hiding is no longer an option. 
*99c for the next couple of days*​


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

✨ Leave the light on and listen, hark
My tale is gripping, it is dark...

Get Twisted, it's my #free Halloween gift to you:
#Free Twisted


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Preorder this boxed set of romance novels: $0.99

Tonight be still, because who knows
The spirits of the dead are close
The road is dark, and winds do blow
Tomorrow on your way you'll go

To read more click here:
Tomorrow on your way you'll go


----------



## Tony Richards

*Mystery tales ... set in the present, past, and the near future.*

  

*All at minimum Amazon price ... and available on KU too.*


----------



## Jena H

Not your grandmother's romance story....

It's a 'relationship novel' that could happen to any woman.


----------



## Shanna Moncuse

My debut novel, The Secret Servant, is only $2.99 for a limited time!
https://www.amazon.com/Secret-Servant-Shanna-Moncuse-ebook/dp/B01L4OTOLG/ref=pd_rhf_gw_p_img_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=NNDYM4EMEECE7MMVYAZG


----------



## KaylaKrantz

A deadly obsession, a secret ability, and a dangerous plot by a psychopath.
Read this dark psychological horror now for #99cents or #free with Kindle Unlimited!

Dead by Morning: https://amzn.com/B00XZCYSYE

The coma was just an obstacle. Chance is back, and he remembers everything.
Book Two in the series is now available for preorder at the cost of 1.99! (Free with KU)

Alive at Sunset: https://amzn.com/B01MDSK1CY


----------



## menette

Trick or Treat ? Only $0.99 today!
Poetry In Motion - Halloween Issue 
Link: https://amzn.com/B0099AL7YU


----------



## Moticom

My book Soulless Voodoo Guy is free today and on Halloween, enjoy!...


----------



## Pamela

*For Halloween Fun - Children's Story*

*99 cents for Halloween*



*LITTLE GHOSTIE* 
When a tiny ghost is caught on Halloween by the dreaded Ghost Buster Hunters he is placed in a Haunted House with other magical creatures. Cindy and Bobby, two children who can actually see ghosts, attempt to free the tiny ghost from his trap in the spooky house.

(This is a book for children with lots of pictures for their enjoyment. Also included is a recipe for Triple Dipped Smores Candy Apples.)

Ages - toddler to about 6 years.

            ​


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

Happy Halloween!

All these Crystal Lake titles are now on a Kindle Countdown, starting at only 99c each:

Devourer of Souls by Kevin Lucia
Through a Mirror, Darkly by Kevin Lucia
Things Slip Through by Kevin Lucia
The Final Cut by Jasper Bark
Stuck on You by Jasper Bark
Stuck on You and Other Prime Cuts by Jasper Bark
Tale from The Lake Vol.1
Tales from The Lake Vol.2
Run to Ground by Jasper Bark
Nameless by Mercedes M. Yardley
Pretty Little Dead Girls by Mercedes M. Yardley
Little Dead Red by Mercedes M. Yardley
Samurai and Other Stories by William Meikle
Fear the Reaper edited by Joe Mynhardt
Horror 201: The Silver Scream Vol.1
Horror 201: The Silver Scream Vol.2
Children of the Grave, edited by Monique Snyman
Flowers in a Dumpster by Mark Allan Gunnells
Eidolon Avenue by Jonathan Winn
Where You Live by Gary McMahon
Tricks, Mischief and Mayhem by Daniel I. Russell
Sleeper(s) by Paul Kane

Grab them while their hot on Amazon.com and Amazon.co.uk!


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

New non-fiction release from Crystal Lake Publishing for only $2.99:

WRITERS ON WRITING VOL.4 - Learn the craft of writing from those who know it best.

This is Writers On Writing - An Author's Guide, where your favorite authors share their secrets in the ultimate guide to becoming and being an author.

Blunt Force Trauma: How to Write Killer Poetry by Stephanie M. Wytovich
Happy Little Trees by Michael Knost
In Lieu of Patience Bring Diversity by Kenneth W. Cain
Networking is Scary, but Essential by Doug Murano
Are You In The Mood? by Sheldon Higdon
What if Every Novel is a Horror Novel? by Steve Diamond
Description: You Can't Win so Why Play by Patrick Freivald
Long Night's Journey Into...This? A First-Time Novelist's Odyssey by William Gorman
I Am Setting by J.S. Breukelaar
Finding Your Voice by Lynda E. Rucker

Are you ready to unleash the author in you?

Amazon.com: http://amzn.to/2eO5duj
Amazon.co.uk: http://amzn.to/2eieveA
Goodreads: http://bit.ly/2eXuIaC

In case you missed the others:
http://www.crystallakepub.com/series/writers-on-writing/


----------



## bryannntan

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M58I4MO

Achieving good grades in school, college or university is a long and tiring process. What's worse for some students out there is that they do not even know where to start! I know you are tired from always being one of the bottom tier students. When you look at your results slip and all you see are the F's or D's. Trust me I've been in your shoes and I've gone through what you are currently going through.

However, what if I told you that I have a unique solution to your problems? What if I told you that I have the guide just for you to turn those F's and D's into A's. All you need to do is to follow the guide!

In this book, I will reveal to you my 17 tips and tricks which I have compiled and created along my years of experience. It has helped me immensely in my journey to achieving better grades and it will definitely help you too. This means that you will not be disappointing your parents ever again in the future when you inform them about your grades. I have used each and every one of these techniques and my results definitely did reach to its peak. I'll walk you through step by step on how to implement these tips and tricks so that you won't get lost along the way. All you have to do is to complete the book, implement the techniques, and advance to a high-tier student.

It's now or never. It's your decision to download this book and make a significant change to your results, or to leave your current situation as it is. It is your call to make a huge change and succeed in your journey as a student, or to walk away from this opportunity.

Get the book here! 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M58I4MO


----------



## Jessica.A.Scott.Author

*How do you find yourself after losing the one person who means everything to you?*​
For Clara Halpert, an artist at heart, life is full of color and vivacity-until her older sister Charlotte is brutally murdered. Clara's once-bright future is quickly fading to grey when she meets Casey Linderman, who has his own dark secrets and terrible regrets to live with. Can these two broken people find a way to become whole again? Or will opening themselves up to each other only manage to hurt them more?










Find out in Portrait of a Sunset, available now for only $2.99! https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M4OVEM5/


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

Brand new Sci-fi poetry collection from Crystal Lake Publishing (out today at a special 99c launch price):

Brief Encounters with My Third Eye by Bruce Boston - over one hundred of Boston's best short poems (under fifty lines) from more than forty years of publishing, including fifteen award-winning poems.

Boston forces us to make eye contact with alchemists, angels, ghosts, werewolves, demagogues, monsters, demons, spacers, robots, berzerkers, their lovers, and their victims. Inventive, speculative to the point of scewering us with wonder, innovative, resonant with melody, this overview of Boston's work from the early 70's to the present dramatizes the development of one of America's most skilled and inspired--and under-appreciated--poets. Even if you are not a Boston collector you will want this book. --- Mary Turzillo, Lovers & Killers, Mars Girls, Elgin and Nebula Award Winner.

Amazon: http://getbook.at/Encounters
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/32868648-brief-encounters-with-my-third-eye


----------



## preacher777

I am happy to announce that my new book Find It Fast In The Bible by Thomas Schrader is now for sale on Amazon.

Find It Fast In The Bible is a Christian reference book that gives you scriptures for topics from A to Z. It is a handy reference that can be used on most electronic devices. You can quickly and easily access topic scriptures for personal study, while witnessing, or in Sunday school or church. Hundreds of scriptures are just seconds away.

Topics from abortion to zeal and all the ones in between are at your fingertip. All this information can be found in this one book and sold at the incredibly low price of only ninety-nine cents.

https://www.amazon.com/Find-Fast-Bible-Thomas-Schrader-ebook/dp/B01MCR4PXS/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1478283471&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=Find+It+Fast+In+The+Bible+b+y+Thomas+Schrader


----------



## kbamazonian

Everything you wanted to know about Yugoslavia but couldn't be bothered to ask.

London for Immigrant suckers

https://www.amazon.co.uk/London-immigrant-suckers-Kolya-S-ebook/dp/B01H0MD002


----------



## joseph80

1.99 the diary of Marilyn Justice 
https://www.amazon.com/Diary-Marilyn-Justice-Love-Rekindled-ebook/dp/B01LX7V4QN/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1478939811&sr=8-1&keywords=marilyn+justice


----------



## Julianne Alcott

Free for 13/11 and 14/11

The Ripmender, New adult romance adventure

https://www.amazon.com/Ripmender-Julianne-Alcott-ebook/dp/B01LXK17D8


----------



## mkucsera

A 5 Star Readers' Favrite for Under $1: 
11/13 - 11/20

Curse Breaker: Enchanted

When magic commits murder, it draws Sarn into a deadly shell game. He's in a race against time to uncover the truth before something wicked targets his secret son. Get your copy of this year's best fantastic mystery for $0.99!


----------



## bfleetwood

Happy thanksgiving to those celebrating. My debut novel is just 99c if you want to give it a try.
Ever wondered what colour a lie is? How about anger? Love? Imogen could tell you - she can read Chroma...
https://amazon.com/dp/B01MTKYCHC


----------



## Sandra Gough

Atleah, Book 1 in the Gurruffallo Series, on sale for $1.99 for a limited time.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Preorder now--only $0.99:

Soon, the leaves would turn color and fall to the sidewalk. I imagined walking on the leaves, crunching them under my feet. The weather would grow colder and colder, and snow would fall. The thought of having to wear boots and mittens and a heavy overcoat on a warm day like this seemed impossible. I wondered if we would still be walking together in the snow--

To read more from the pen of Suzanne Zannis Jenkins, click here:
I wondered if we would still be walking together in the snow


----------



## BenjWall

*Get the first book in the Duck & Cover Adventure Post-Apocalyptic Series for FREE for a LIMITED TIME!
NOV. 25 - NOV. 29*

Post-Apocalyptic Nomadic Warriors (A Duck & Cover Adventure Post-Apocalyptic Series Book 1)

*The end of the world as you've never known it.*
Life has been relatively normal for the people of New Hope since the apocalypse. To date the biggest problems have been super smart bears and finding a short stop for the town�s kickball team.

But, now an army of savage raiders is threatening their safety and they must turn to a wandering warrior to protect them. They need someone who can protect them. Someone who can fight. Someone who understands the ways of the wasteland.

Two such men have offered their services. One has been invited to stay and help. The other has been sent back into the post-apocalyptic world. Did they choose the right man for the job?

*Find out in Post-Apocalyptic Nomadic Warriors, the fast-paced action and adventure novel that�s been called part Mad Max and part Monty Python.*

"If Douglas Adams wrote the Road Warrior, or something like that." - Kindle reviewer

"Mix: One part Shaun of the Dead, One part Monty Python humor, One part Fallout 3" - Kindle reviewer

"Get it. You'll love it. Especially if you likethings like Road Warrior, Evil Dead Trilogy, Hitchhiker's Guide, GoodOmens, and other works of that nature." - Kindle reviewer

"Apocalyptically absurd." - Kindle reviewer

"Who knew the apocalypse could be so much fun!" - Kindle reviewer


----------



## CaptainD

My first two books re $2.99 - I just went with the price that the Kindle tool recommended - so they just about qualify for this!

*The Captain Disaster Collection
*
Genre: Comedy Science Fiction

Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N3W1MNY

A comedy science fiction short story collection, and some preview information on the point and click adventure games featuring Captain Disaster.

This collection contains the first 11 stories featuring the space-faring nitwit, as he travels the galaxy finding extraordinary creatures and extraneous plot devices.

*Lord of the Things: The Mellow Hip of the Thing*

Genre: Fantasy Parody

Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N3O545N

A silly, constantly 4th wall breaking parody The Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring. Join Frodo, Sam and the others on a quest to find the silliest plot devices and most ridiculous wordplay. Thrill to the epic battle in the Mines of Moria. Count the orc arrows fly at Boromir after he tries to snatch the ring. Groan under the weight of a thousand terrible puns.


----------



## Pam771771

Young Adult / Paranormal

Living in a small town, and in her final year at college, Stephanie Hope doesn't know what direction she wants her life to go in. But when strange occurrences begin happening in her presence, and she is led to question the truth about her upbringing, she realises everything is about to change.

Link can be found in signature or below

US: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M622GUW

UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01M622GUW


----------



## vamsee

Heart rending story of a Brilliant Psychiatrist turning into a Neurotic! Just $0.99!


----------



## ricmac

Limited Time Offer! *Buy Presence for just $0.99*, this week only on the Kindle Store.


In the year 2051, virtual reality bleeds into real life.

After attending a mixed reality march in Washington DC, protesting against the government's insidious Drone Defense Network, Gats Holloway makes a shocking discovery. Her best friend Adrian has been shot dead. Determined to find his killer, Gats explores the dark side of Doppel, a massively popular virtual world and the Facebook of its era. Along the way she encounters a terrorist plot, multiple virtual clones, and a hacker group called Random. Can Gats navigate the increasingly violent Doppel and bring Adrian's killer to justice?

_"Completely changed the way I think about VR."_ Josh Todd

_"Surprisingly gritty - the virtual world of Doppel has its own seedy underbelly, a thinly-veiled critique of present-day troll culture."_ Tom Cully

_"An electrifying ride through the future of virtual reality!"_ Top cyberpunk novelist Eliot Peper

If you're a fan of *Cyberpunk* and *Technothrillers*, *check out PRESENCE now*.


----------



## joseph80

1.99 for what many have called one of the most original love stories in years https://www.amazon.com/Diary-Marilyn-Justice-Love-Rekindled-ebook/dp/B01LX7V4QN/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1479097371&sr=8-1&keywords=marilyn+justice


----------



## Jena H

*Nostalgia buffs! Baby boomers of "a certain age"!! Classic TV fans!!!*

If you remember Squad 51, Dixie McCall, and Rampart General Hospital, this book is for you. It will bring back memories, and is a wonderful companion to the TV show DVDs. 

​


----------



## jdrew

In time for the holidays this popular children's book is on sale for 99 cents and free through Kindle Unlimited
a great holiday gift from moms and grandmothers for their favorite girls
_*Girls Gone Great*_ is a collection of magical tales written for girls ages two to ten. These fable-like stories were inspired by real girls, girls taking a magical journey of self-discovery where doing the right thing turns into something great. When you believe in yourself and have confidence to face obstacles, then any girl has the ability to "go great" and surprise herself just like the heroines in these stories.

​


----------



## Jena H

NOT a 'traditional' tied-up-with-a-bow, fairy-tale romance.... 

Maybe not even a 'romance' at all, by conventional standards. But a *relationship novel* about complicated lives and people dealing with everyday concerns. If you prefer Harlequin or Silhouette books, then move along... nothing for you to see here. But if you're looking for the story of a relationship with a more realistic--yet still uplifting--ending, then this book might be for you!


----------



## preacher777

I am happy to announce that my new book Find It Fast In The Bible by Thomas Schrader is now for sale on Amazon.

Find It Fast InThe Bible is a Christian reference book that gives you scriptures for topics from A to Z. It is a handy reference that can be used on most electronic devices. You can quickly and easily access topic scriptures for personal study, while witnessing, or in Sunday school or church. Hundreds of scriptures are just seconds away.

Topics from abortion to zeal and all the ones in between are at your fingertip. All this information can be found in this one book and sold at the incredibly low price of only ninety-nine cents.

https://www.amazon.com/Find-Fast-Bible-Thomas-Schrader-ebook/dp/B01MCR4PXS/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1478283471&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=Find+It+Fast+In+The+Bible+b+y+Thomas+Schrader


----------



## lexirich

Interested in learning more about Cuban culture? Follow Julian's journey from Cuba to Spain to America in CONCRETE WINGS by award-winning writer Beverly Gandara, as the naïve teen flees the country on the Eve of the Bay of Pigs Invasion to recover the family's jewels.

★ *Just $2.99 for a limited time (starting midnight, Wednesday, December 7 through 8:00AM Friday, December 9) with Kindle Countdown.* ★
AMAZON: https://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Wings-Journey-Personal-Freedom/dp/0997140607 

When his overbearing parents later join him Manhattan, Julian's newfound independence is shattered. Will he be able to honor his roots while he strives to achieve the American dream? Readers say it's "a gripping tale" and "a timely read". Find out by taking advantage of this special price!


----------



## jdrew

*On Sale for the Holidays 99 Cents or Free on Kindle Unlimited
a great gift for daughters & granddaughters*​_*Girls Gone Great*_ is a collection of magical tales written for girls ages two to ten. These fable-like stories were inspired by real girls, girls taking a magical journey of self-discovery where doing the right thing turns into something great. When you believe in yourself and have confidence to face obstacles, then any girl has the ability to "go great" and surprise herself just like the heroines in these stories.

​


----------



## CaptainD

Captain Disaster: The Dark Side of the Moon

_$0.99 or £0.99 it would seem (on my console it says $0.99, on the Amazon page it says $1.23 which equates to £0.99... ?!_

Captain Disaster sleep-walks his way onto a moon with a terrible secret. Will he escape the danger, find help from the moon's inhabitants, and manage to endure the many dreadful puns, and manage to get back home?

*https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N5ACBKX
*


----------



## KaylaKrantz

*For 99 cents:*

Dead by Morning (Rituals of the Night Book One)
A New Adult, Paranormal Thriller/Horror Novel

https://amzn.com/B00XZCYSYE










*Summary: *

Obsession is deadly. No one learns that better than Luna Ketz, a pessimistic high school senior. She wishes more than anything to graduate but things don't always go as planned. Luna quickly finds herself trapped in a web of lies and murders, spun by the least suspected person in her hometown. It's not long before she realizes she's being targeted by the person she despises most in the world. When Luna figures out who is behind the killings, things make a turn for the bizarre when she is contacted by a friend she has not heard from in years. It is then Luna realizes she is very much in danger, but although she can avoid the killer in reality, she cannot avoid him in her dreams.

*1.99*

Alive at Sunset (Rituals of the Night Book Two)
New Adult, Paranormal Thriller

https://amzn.com/B01MDSK1CY










*Summary:*

Revenge can become an obsession of its own. After her high school experience, Luna Ketz moved on. She's in college, studying to be a doctor, and lives an hour away from her old home in Lima, Ohio--where the worst of her memories lie. Three years have passed since her friend Violet's death and the thought of that day in the woods hasn't left her mind once. Every week, she visits the hospital where Chance Welfrey remains in a coma. She tries to move on...wants to move on...until once again, she receives a phone call from Max Cazmea warning her that things may not be over just yet.

Chance, having recovered from his recent coma, shows up on her doorstep. He has found a way into Luna's life that she cannot escape--he's dating her roommate, Amanda Grey. Back in her life once more, Chance has a list, and everyone on it ends up dead. As things escalate, Luna finds herself in a dangerous game of cat and mouse that will take all of her wits to survive.

*Warning: This book contains content that may be disturbing to some including rape and graphic violence.*

The Council (The Witch's Ambitions Trilogy Book One)
Young Adult, Fantasy, Suspense, Romance

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01NAEAIBY









*Summary:*

The Council is the governing Coven over the Land of Five, a region entirely inhabited-and split apart-by witches with varying powers. Lilith Lace, a witch thought to be born powerless, happily resides in Ignis, the Coven of Fire, until she suddenly develops telekinesis, an ability only seen in some witches born in Mentis, the Coven of the Mind. When The Council finds out about her odd development, she's taken under their wing and is finally told the truth-everything she's learned about the Land of Five, herself included, have been nothing but lies.


----------



## Paul Francois

*Free now until December 18th, 2016 here[/glow]*: https://www.instafreebie.com/free/vc5Up
*Free on Amazon December 14th through the 18th here[/glow]*: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M3UFR4X

Book details:
***********************************************************
*Title*: Shadowbane: Age of Aelfborn
*Genre*: Fantasy, Epic (similar to Lord of the Rings & R.A. Salvator)
*Synopsis*: During a time of strife, Megildur must traverse Aerynth to rescue his sister and fulfill a destiny ordained by the All-Father. Finding Shadowbane, the mighty but cursed sword, will be challenging enough for this young Aelfborn. In a world torn apart by treachery and conflict, it is every being, or creature, for themselves.

This novel combines qualities from Lord of the Rings© and Greek mythology, with a few twists on some new races&#8230;such as Irekei, Aracoix, and of course, Aelfborn. This is the first novel to reveal the lore behind the epic player versus player game, Shadowbane.

Aerynth exists within a shroud of betrayal and deceit for over 100 years. In this realm of chaos, Megildur finds help from an unlikely pair&#8230;a sneaky Shade and a nomadic Nephilim. Can this unique trio bring peace and order to Aerynth, or fall prey to the Terror of Terrors?

*Amazon*: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M3UFR4X
*Goodreads*: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/32763205
***********************************************************


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Love in Times of War--$0.99

The engine rattled under me, giving a raw, intense rhythm to the urban cacophony, composed of sounds of drivers, peddlers, shoppers, cops, and soldiers. This beat connected me to the throngs of people and at the same time, separated me. And yet, listening to it forced me to set aside my silence, my sense of loneliness, and take them all in-

To read more click here:
Add a splash of blue winter, 'cause you I miss


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

$0.99

"I see," she says. "You don't love me anymore."
For the first time in the conversation, his voice softens. "Don't cry, Becky," he pleads. "I love you. I will always love you-"
I imagine she must be smiling through the tears. "In that case," she says, "I will always take such good care of you."

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration by David Kudler, click here:
You know well enough how grateful I am

/url]


----------



## D A Bale

*.99 cents through yearend*

*Look Before You Jump*, Book one in the Bartender Babe Chronicles, a humorous mystery series with a lot of attitude.



When scandal comes calling and Vicki leaps into the fray, you know it's gonna be big. This here's Texas after all.

Meet Victoria Bohanan, a twenty-six year-old Dallas debutante turned bartender babe who rejected her father's saintly sinner ways and struck out on her own - well, sort of. Her mom's credit card comes to the rescue on occasion, but Vicki is still her own woman, with less than lusty - er, lofty - aspirations and a mind constantly limping from the gutter.

But Texas moms don't raise fools. Vicki will earn that twenty dollar tip by guessing the mistress' name and your favorite drink faster than you can belly up to the bar. That sharp wit has gotten her out of more than one disastrous situation - until the mouth sinks her right into another.

When an old high school flame returns to town with a pregnant wife in tow and a pastorate position lodged under his belt, life quickly becomes tangled. This time we're not talking between the sheets. Sooner than Vicki can down a shot of Jack, her former boy toy is embroiled in scandal that threatens to implode the megachurch his parents built - and send the gossiping gaggle into a tailspin faster than a quarterback sack on Sunday.

Join the fun in book one of the Bartender Babe Chronicles. Light on mystery and long on - well, you know.


----------



## trixiebloom

Facebook Blues only 99¢ on Christmas Countdown at Amazon Kindle 
Amazon.com https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DYYP2VA
and Amazon.co.uk https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01DYYP2VA
22nd - 29th December 2016​







Facebook Blues is a romantic comedy about what happens when you chase your past.

Accident prone misfit Lauren , is dizzy and sexually intoxicating, although she believes herself incapable of love. Deeply bored 
and unimpressed with her life, she delves into her past, looking for her first love, David.

More than twenty years since they last met, she is about to re-enter his world, uninvited, with life changing consequences for everyone around her...

This book has an accompanying playlist, and an original song 'embedded' within. At the appropriate moment in the story, either scanning a QR code or typing the url will enable the reader to listen along with the characters.

Find out more at http://trixiebloom.com​


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

$0.99 sale:

He didn't eat very much, she noticed. A few slices of chicken, a roll. Salad without dressing. A small portion of the eggplant that he'd probably added to his plate to be polite. Long fingers held the knife and fork. Was that the watch she'd gotten him for Christmas? Where was his wedding ring?

To read more from the pen of Traci Hall, click here:
Was that the watch she'd gotten him for Christmas?


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

A Touch of Passion is just for you
With something old and something new
Get it now, it is our gift
Just remember to be swift!



Lose yourself in a touch of passion. Whether it's the beauty in a song or the magic of a kiss, the agony of heartbreak or the hunger of yearning, explore ecstasy and desire in these captivating full-length, award winning novels, written by eight bestselling, USA Today and NY Times authors.

#kindle http://BookShow.me/B017DVII20 
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/AToP-nook 
#itunes http://tinyurl.com/AToP-appl 
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/AToP-kobo


----------



## C. J. Sears

Available FREE for a limited time:

https://www.amazon.com/Tales-Lone-Oak-Lives-Small-ebook/dp/B01NCK0GG8/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1483276733&sr=1-1&keywords=Tales+from+Lone+Oak

In this short story collection, peak into the lives and lies of a small town on the edge of civilization. "Expectant" offers a glimpse into the shattered marriage of Isaac and Nora and the life-threatening disease she was inflicted with. In "Bad Blood" Reese Kauffman's work follows him home with devastating consequences. Chris Collins will require a "Cleansing Fire" to overcome the misfortune that lended him in a penitentiary. Finally, "The Pain They Carry" is the story of adopted siblings Kay and Davis: what is the secret they share? Read to find out.

This offer of FREE copy lasts only until January 5th so hurry to receive yours today!


----------



## md77metez

*Title-Girl from a Train Station 
Mystery, Thriller & Suspense, Psychological*

Girl from a Train Station
_How would you feel if someone stole your childhood?_

*Synopsis*

This Central Train Station is the broken heart of a sleepy Golden Valley and more than just a destination. In the Golden Valley, kids grow up slowly while the old die fast. By the chapel, wounded souls pray for forgiveness; old wives say the rosary before morning mass for the redemption of their sins, while the joints of comfort circle around the docks of the sleepy valley. If you take a wrong turn, the Golden Valley might become your Mistress of the Darkness. Not all soul candies are made of chocolate.

As an adult, a troubled psychologist (Julia) finds herself on an emotional roller coaster after a teenage girl she helps out in life is presumed missing. Buried childhood memories from the Golden Valley come back to haunt her as she suddenly gets involved in a confusing police investigation. Meanwhile, a next-door professor (Legetin) loves to play mysterious mind games). Gradually, Julia becomes a slave to her emotions of alienation and sorrow. In a desperate search for identity, she is torn between her love for the man of her present and the woman of her past.

*Amazon* 2.99 $
free through Kindle Unlimited!
LINK
https://www.amazon.com/Girl-Train-Station-Psychological-Suspense-ebook/dp/B01N9KWJF3/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1483389992&sr=1-1&keywords=girl+from+a+train+station


----------



## jdrew

A hot-selling epic fantasy novel
Still available for 99 Cents or Free through Kindle Unlimited

Gant, a commoner, rescues the girl next door from an evil nobleman and is branded an outlaw. 
He has to flee from home only to run into an adventure he couldn't have dreamed of.

​


----------



## Jena H

*BOOKS TO READ DURING A WINTER STORM!! *

Get lost in some heist adventures.

 ** <--- FREE**


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

$ale $0.99

No more sadness, no more blues
Lets put on our dancing shoes!
I'll get ready for our date
Check your watch and don't be late--

To read more click here:
A Touch of Passion is what I need


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

$99c:

And so he held me there, a long, long time in the dark. And me, I got to touch his lips, and that crease up there, on his forehead, and we swayed back and forth: I clinging to him, he-to that one girl, the girl he used to know--

To read more quick here:
And so he held me there, a long, long time in the dark


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

FREE for a limited time, until 01/17/2017!



*Book Description:*
Serving on the European front, Lenny longs for Natasha, the girl who captured his heart back home. He writes bogus reports, designed to fall into the hands of Nazi Intelligence. To fool the enemy, these reports are disguised as love letters to another woman. This task must remain confidential, even at the risk of Natasha becoming suspicious of him.

Once she arrives in London, Lenny takes her for a ride on his Harley throughout England, from the White Cliffs of Dover to a village near an underground ammunition depot in Staffordshire. When he is wounded in a horrific explosion, Natasha brings him back to safety, only to discover the other woman's letter to him. He wonders, will she trust him again, even though as a soldier, he must keep his mission a secret? Will their love survive the test of war?

In the past Natasha wrote, with girlish infatuation, "He will be running his fingers down, all the way down to the small of my back, touching his lips to my ear, breathing his name, breathing mine. Here I am, dancing with air." In years to come, she will begin to lose her memory, which will make Lenny see her as delicate. "I gather her gently into my arms, holding her like a breath." But right now, during the months leading up to D-Day, she is at her peak. With solid resolve, she is ready to take charge of the course of their story.

Dancing with Air is a standalone WWII romance, as well as the fourth volume of a family saga series titled Still Life with Memories, one of family sagas best sellers of all time. If you like family saga romance, wounded warrior romance, or military romantic suspense, you will find that this love story, twisting and turning through its marital issues, is a unique melding of them all.

Get ★★★★★ DANCING WITH AIR:
#kindle: http://BookShow.me/B01I4ENROY
#print http://bookshow.me/1536896535 
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/danceair-nook 
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/danceair-kobo 
#apple https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1132940055


----------



## bnapier

My horror novel Serpentine is FREE for the next 3 days via Severed Press!



Clarkton Lake is a picturesque vacation spot located in rural Virginia, great for fishing, skiing, and wasting summer days away.

But this summer, something is different. When butchered bodies are discovered in the water and along the muddy banks of Clarkton Lake, what starts out as a typical summer on the lake quickly turns into a nightmare.

This summer, something new lives in the lake...something that was born in the darkest depths of the ocean and accidentally brought to these typically peaceful waters.

It's getting bigger, it's getting smarter...and it's always hungry.


----------



## Adrienne Ophelia

"I climbed the webs of a dream catcher, fell through its center like Charlotte"​







​Pieces is a collection of NIFCA awarded poetry and prose including the Carolle Bourne prize winner "Transhood', the Prime Minister Scholarship winners 'St. Claire' and 'Pamela Ziakas', and other works by Adrienne Callender. Sexuality, identity, love, loss, longing, and memories are just some of the themes explored in this eclectic anthology to provide a literary experience of relatability, enlightenment, or simply something lovely and accessible.

From *January 18th - January 21st* PIECES kindle edition will be _$0.99_ on Amazon! Grab a copy, and enjoy. xx​


----------



## beccaboo75

BEHIND THE FACADE by Victoria and Rebecca Heap - FREE FROM 15TH - 19TH JANUARY

A gripping, romantic thriller: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E77SRF2

Katherine Pearson is happy with her life. She has a successful, doting father, a rewarding job and is soon to be married to a man who adores her. When she is kidnapped by an Irish terrorist, her world is destroyed. Years later, she still suffers from disturbing flashbacks and an inability to form new relationships. When she meets the enigmatic American, Michael Hunter, she believes she may have finally found love again. However, can you ever really know what is beneath the surface? Her new found peace of mind is shattered as the reasons for her kidnap are revealed and dangerous secrets come to light.


----------



## JohnEConley

Enjoy a good, short mystery for *FREE* today and tomorrow. *The Enemy in Our Midst* is the first book in the Lord Charles Stewart series. Set in 1920's Yorkshire, it will remind you of the Golden Age of British Mystery.


----------



## Harry Pohui

$0.99 useful book can bring colors in your relationships and make them warmer, different and more beautiful.

http://a.co/iRoRQ4P










*100 LOVE SMS for him & for her*​


----------



## skylounge23

Hi all!
I just recently published my book in Amazon titled _The Moment before Everything Crumbled_. 
You can find it here: https://www.amazon.com/Moment-before-Everything-Crumbled-ebook/dp/B01N32JIAU/

Book Length:
Genre: Poetry and Prose.
Price: *Free for purchase in the next two days* and *free *for you who subscribed to *Kindle Unlimited* plan.

Synopsis: The Moment before Everything Crumbled is a collection of 236 poetry and prose about life. The collection explores random thoughts of an ordinary girl that focuses on one's inner thoughts and doubts about life, the universe, love, heartbreaks, death, inner struggles, and uncertainty. 
The Moment before Everything Crumbled takes readers into a journey of haunting words in a world of magical realism where you will question everything, including yourself.

For questions you can also follow my IG : @skylounge23.
Thanks for reading!


----------



## BenjWall

*Everyday Crap for under a buck. *

Everyday Crap (Everyday Crap Series Book 1)

*The struggle is real.*
John, Chris and Erik are neighbors in the quaint subdivision of The Creeks of Sage Valley Phase II. The three men happily live the typical suburban family life. But, it's not all birthday parties and bounce houses.

These men struggle everyday to fulfill their roles as fathers, friends and husbands. They face challenges like grocery shopping under pressure, learning to play the Tooth Fairy and competing for Halloween bragging rights. Throw in Santa and the HOA and it all adds up to a whole lot of crap.

Now you can get Everyday Crap for just $.99 for a limited time.


----------



## Dave Johnston

KINDLE COUNTDOWN DEAL(s) - UK and USA

First 2 books in series - until 02/02

Book 1: ATOMIC NUMBER SIXTY : 0.99
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01JAA81A6

Book 2: MASSACRE OF THE SIXTY : 0.99
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01NCACC5Z


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

It's launch day over at Crystal Lake Publishing!

Grab it before the price goes up in a few hours: http://getbook.at/TheYellowKing










A tragic masterpiece of progressive metal.

Find out more (and sign up for exclusive content directly from the author): http://www.crystallakepub.com/the-final-reconciliation/

Or you can just go straight to Amazon: http://getbook.at/TheYellowKing
It's even on Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/33958141-the-final-reconciliation


----------



## WildYonderPress

From now until Frebruary 6, _Zombie Bigfoot_ by Nick Sullivan will be 99 cents in Kindle format on Amazon. Zombie Bigfoot (Creature Quest Series Book 1)
And, for an additional $1.99 you can add the Audible narration (regular price, $19.95). Just select the option at the right before adding the Kindle edition to your cart.

Visit zombiebigfoot.com for links to Amazon and information about the book and the author.

A horror spoof full of adventure and science fiction elements, Zombie Bigfoot is packed with colorful characters, outlandish situations, and madcap mayhem. The truth is out there... and it will eat your face.

"No one can shift from gore to guffaws like Nick Sullivan!" - Michael Reisig, author of the _Road to Key West_ series.

"_Zombie Bigfoot_ is one of those stories that will stick with me... I would put this up with the adventure greats Preston & Child and David Wood." - Brian Krespan of _Brian's Book Blog_. http://briansbookblog.com/zombie-bigfoot-nick-sullivan/

"Fantastic story telling from a very gifted writer." - Wayne Stinnett, author of the _Fallen_ series.

"_Zombie Bigfoot_ is a thrill ride from beginning to end. It delivers laughs and shivers in equal measure." - Tom Alan Robbins, playwright of _The Amish Girl's Guide to Armageddon_.

"Great fun and highly recommended...wonderfully wacky characters." - Bill Pronzini, author of the Nameless Detective series.

​


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

My new book, a collection of art throughout the ages, which depicts the battle with Goliath through the eye of famous artists, is here! And it's my FREE gift to you. Let me tell you about the book:

Inspired by Art: Fighting with Goliath


----------



## E.J. Stevens

New release price $2.99. Grab this guide now before the price goes up.



*Want to self-publish a bestseller?*

This simple introductory guide will give you the basic information you need to begin self-publishing.

Whether you are writing your first novel or looking to breathe new life into your backlist, this guide will give you the tools you need to successfully self-publish. Useful information, direct links to resources, checklists, and step-by-step tutorials will help you create a professional quality book.

Simple tips will save you time that you can spend on writing, publishing, and promoting your next bestseller.

This book provides an introduction to:

Building a Writing Template
Copyright
Beta Readers and Editors
ISBN and Barcode
Font Licensing
Book Covers
ARCs
Ebook Formatting
Print Book Formatting
SEO, Keywords, and BISAC Categories
Retail Product Pages
Pricing
Audiobooks and Narrators
Translations and Translators

Each chapter will take you one step, leap, or bound closer to successfully publishing your book. Grab your cape. It's time to be an indie publishing hero!

Looking to improve book sales? Check out the Super Simple Quick Start Guide to Book Marketing. Also $2.99 for a limited-time.


----------



## Jena H

*When you need results, sometimes it doesn't matter which side of the law you're on.*

She's a thief. He's a security expert. They worked together before, once to bring down a crime boss and the second time to stop a jewel thief. Now Nick is asking for Gina's help again, this time to deal with a ruthless museum director whose acquisition policy is little more than legal extortion.

Every thief's dream is to work a museum, and this is going to give Gina the chance to do just that. As it turns out, the museum job is only half the story&#8230;.


----------



## Jena H

He's west coast, she's east coast. He's a famous actor on a popular V show, she's a suburban soccer mom. They seem like complete opposites, and yet get along very well, and their feelings for each other are definitely real. So what's the problem? Only the geography, the nature of Kinsey's job, the home Jenna's providing for her son.... In other words, what ISN'T the problem?

(Note: This is not your grandmother's tied-up-with-a-bow fairy-tale romance. It's a 'relationship novel' with a realistic, non-romance-y--yet still uplifting--ending.)


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

The second new book this week: Inspired by Art: Fall of a Giant is a collection of art throughout the ages, around the story of David. This volume focuses on the the aftermath of the victory over Goliath.

To read more, click here: 
Inspired by art: Fall of a giant


----------



## Dave Johnston

All books in the Sixty Minute Reads series currently 99p/99c so grab and hour long thriller

Why not start with Book 1: Atomic Number Sixty - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01JAA81A6


----------



## Jena H

Not your grandmother's romance novel!!

In fact, some may question whether Nobody's Perfect can be called a romance at all, as it doesn't conform to the standard run-of-the-mill formula.

It's a *"relationship novel" *involving two real-world characters: a man with a career he loves and can't bring himself to sacrifice, and a woman who wouldn't dream of asking him to--a woman who has her own life and things she won't risk.


----------



## Jena H

Valentine's Day is over, but are you still in the mood for something a little... naughty? A short story about a woman who met a man intending to do one simple thing... and ended up with something else altogether.


----------



## j9pestel

"The Bucktown Babies" is the first book in the "Father Gunter Demon Hunter" series. Paranormal thriller about a former priest turned demon hunter. Only $2.99 for the novel. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N2507SI


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

FREE:

So many months have passed since I smelled fresh air. Come to think of it, it must have been years since I crossed the threshold, since I stepped outside, into the sunlight, which-as I remember-is so warm, so gloriously magnificent. Yes, it must have been decades since I sunk my paws into the moist ground outside, or lifted my eyes to the blue sky, or chased birds. I remember how, having caught them, I would ruffle their feathers, and lick their throats ever so playfully--

To read more, click here:
So many months have passed since I smelled fresh air


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

FREE:

Laurie Vincent loves a juicy story with interesting characters, spiced up with sex, some suspense and of course, humor, and so are her books. I am thrilled to find her review of my art book, Inspired by Art: Fall of a Giant:

★★★★★ A Delightful Tour of Classic Art!
Format: Kindle Edition|Verified Purchase
I have had the pleasure to enjoy the stunning art collection Uvi Poznansky has compiled of David & Goliath, and would absolutely recommend this masterpiece to anyone who has a fine appreciation for historical art. Uvi presents her material in a lovely manner, as though giving us a personal tour in museum, commenting on each piece with delightful knowledge. Uvi is very passionate about her love of these paintings, and her enthusiasm is addictive. You, too, will appreciate the quality of this impressive work, and also feel inspired. Thank you for sharing this outstanding collection, Uvi, and reminding us how art can enrich our lives. I highly recommend this fabulous book to anyone -- both those who are already fans and a treat to those, like myself, who was thrilled to discover it.

★★★★★ get Inspired by Art: Fall of a Giant:
#kindle http://BookShow.me/B01MSBS82Q
#nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-fall
#apple http://tinyurl.com/apple-fall
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-fall


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

99 cents:

When ice is melting, see the flow
Just underneath the surface
And that is how you get to know
My heart, my mind, my purpose

To read more, click here:
My heart, my mind, my purpose


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

Two Crystal Lake novels for only 99c? Read below to find out more:

Brand new Young Adult Horror/Mystery Adventure from Dave Jeffery and Crystal Lake Publishing - 99c launch price to the first 100 buyers. Grab one now: http://getbook.at/Crypt

Beatrice Beecham's Cryptic Crypt - A Supernatural Adventure/Mystery Novel










The fate of the world rests in the hands of four dysfunctional teenagers and a bunch of oddball adults. What could possibly go wrong?

This supernatural / adventure / mystery novel is perfect for fans of The Hardy Boys, Nancy Drew, The Three Investigators, Goonies, Monster Club, Lost Boys, and Miss Peregrine. It might be a YA book perfect for ages 13 and older, but it's a fun read no matter what age you are.

Dorsal Finn is a sleepy coastal town facing the gleaming Atlantic Ocean. It is a town with quaint customs and inhabited by people who are as welcoming as they are weird. It is also a place where long lost tombs hide long held secrets.

Because beneath Dorsal Finn lies The Dark Heart, an ancient and malevolent entity determined to be free of its eternal prison. It has lured allies to the town, people with corrupt agendas determined to resurrect the greatest evil history has ever known, and in doing so release The Dark Heart upon an unsuspecting world.

What could possibly go wrong?

Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths

Get it today from Amazon: http://getbook.at/Crypt
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/34426434-beatrice-beecham-s-cryptic-crypt
Dedicated webpage: http://www.crystallakepub.com/crypticcrypt/ (where you can sign up for exclusive content, including free Beatrice Beecham short stories and even a free eBook copy of Crystal Lake Publishing's SARAH KILLIAN: SERIAL KILLER (FOR HIRE!) by Mark Sheldon)


----------



## Jena H

An average woman... single mother... living in modest circumstances.

What happens when she meets a well-known Hollywood actor?

Dana Hayes is thrilled that her first book has just been published. What does not thrill her is when publicity requires her to meet with Kaden MacKay, the actor on whom one of her characters is loosely based....


----------



## Jena H

She went to see this former heart-throb for a very simple, harmless reason.

What happened next was totally unexpected.



A *short story* that's just a little bit naughty.


----------



## AmesburyArcher

THE HOOD GAME. A pagan Robin Hood in the vein of the 80's series Robin of Sherwood. Real history blends with fantasy.
.99


----------



## mishka93

*This is my firs book on Amazon priced at only $0.99

First Love: Most Exciting Thing For Teenagers; Enjoy And Feel Happy Now
by
Mikel Terry*
https://www.amazon.com/First-Love-Exciting-Teenagers-Romantic-ebook/dp/B06XD82WFM/​


----------



## Jena H

Not your grandmother's formulaic romance story. In fact, it's a *relationship novel* for today's female readers, who like a little reality with their story of feelings and romance.


----------



## archaeoroutes

​Struggling with newfound sentience and desperately trying to repair itself, The Indescribable Joy of Destruction is a ship trying to find a new home. In a galaxy torn apart by generations of civil war, that isn't an easy task. Tired of being used as a killing machine, it has a huge decision to make: hide and save itself, or help other artificial intelligences achieve freedom. Unable to make the decision alone, it revives the sole human aboard - the enemy officer who crippled it.
Commander Olivia Johnson wakes to find herself in the infirmary of a strange vessel. Her nightmares deepen when she discovers it is the ship that attacked her destroyer. Even as she recovers from her physical injuries, she can't get past her survivor's guilt. She might have failed to protect her crew, but she vows to take revenge on their killer. 
When the ship uncovers a genocidal plot by the commander's own admirals, Johnson realises just what is at stake. Together, the AI ship and the human officer must recruit outsiders from both sides. Training the misfits in battle to prevent the atrocity may be an impossible task, but running and hiding is no longer an option. 
*99c until 15th March*​


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

$2.99:

It is a stunning sight, which has fascinated me since childhood. Above me, the bare limbs-some of which have been pruned recently-are branching apart, and looking at them you can imagine a knee here, an elbow there, someone wrestling, someone in embrace--

To read more, click here:
I used to come here with him


----------



## Jena H

STAY COZY DURING THE WINTER STORM.... _real_ cozy. 

She went to see this former heart-throb for a very simple, harmless reason.

What happened next was totally unexpected.



*A short story.*


----------



## CELong

A Thin Line Between Love and Lust: A Poly Love Story
By C E Long

* A NEW EROTIC ROMANCE NOVEL BY EMERGING AUTHOR C E LONG THAT PUSHES THE LIMITS OF SEX, LOVE, AND HAPPINESS IN THE NEW MILLENNIUM. EXPERIENCE A NEW HAPPILY EVER AFTER WITH DARING CHARACTERS WILLING TO DEFINE THEIR OWN MEANINGS OF FAMILY IN THIS FEEL GOOD LOVE STORY THAT'S SURE TO RAISE AN EYEBROW.

***ONLY 99 CENTS FOR A LIMITED TIME*** *​


----------



## Pamela

These books are all under 3 bucks. 







​


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Want Romance? Get 8 love stories!
Lose yourself in a touch of passion. Whether it's the magic of a kiss or the agony of heartbreak, explore love in these captivating full-length novels. Written by bestselling, multiple award-winning, USA Today and NY Times authors, this collection has it all: Historical Romance, Contemporary Romance, Romantic Suspense, Victorian Romance, Western and Literary Fiction. These sensual tales of love will leave you with a smile on your lips and music in your heart.

Want Romance? Get 8 love stories!
Lose yourself in a touch of passion. Whether it's the magic of a kiss or the agony of heartbreak, explore love in these captivating full-length novels. Written by bestselling, multiple award-winning, USA Today and NY Times authors, this collection has it all: Historical Romance, Contemporary Romance, Romantic Suspense, Victorian Romance, Western and Literary Fiction. These sensual tales of love will leave you with a smile on your lips and music in your heart.

&#127808; A Touch of Passion &#127808;
#kindle http://BookShow.me/B017DVII20 
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/AToP-nook 
#itunes http://tinyurl.com/AToP-appl 
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/AToP-kobo


----------



## Tony Richards

_There's something very strange about Raine's Landing, Massachusetts. In the first place, there's a problem getting in there ... voices start up in your head, warning you to stay away. And then there's that creepy looking mansion at the summit of the biggest hill, weird creatures roaming through its grounds. And that's when you begin suspecting there might be some otherworldly force at work ... like witchcraft, perhaps.
_

    

_"Tremendously entertaining. I thoroughly recommend this to all fans of the paranormal genre" - Gaston Sanders._

_"This is what modern dark fantasy SHOULD be. I'm officially hooked" - Goodreads._

_"Richards is a master at suspending disbelief and combining horror, fantasy, and humor in a way that will mesmerize readers from cover to cover" - RT Book Reviews._

_"It will keep you on the edge of your seat. A definite must read for those into fantasy, paranormal fiction, or just a good book" - SF Revu._


----------



## dalegge

Cats are disappearing. Some return with tales of terror others never come back.

Agent Ralph is the kind of cat that will give up one of his lives to solve a crime in order to protect and serve his community.

Pearl is the kind of raccoon to gladly take advantage of anyone and everyone for her own gain.

Can the 121st St. Clowder of the Domesticated Investigation Bureau get to the bottom of the disappearing cats and can they stop Pearl from harming any more feral cats?

"Once again, Tilda Hale has crafted a first-rate children's novel/book in The Peed St. Problem (Agent Ralph Book 2). Using cats, raccoons, and other animals to teach lessons of life, Hale, has the ear of both child and adult..." - Vera

"Tilda Hale does an outstanding job in this humorous satire of crime fiction. I especially liked it because I am a fan of crime novels and thrillers, Tilda is very perceptive, very clever..." - Israel










https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N6BT5TX


----------



## jdrew

Limited Time Sale
$1.99
At one time, "Shepherds" was my best selling book, surpassed now by "Fall of the Western Kings." It remains my highest rated novel on Amazon.

They should never have met.
Olga is genetically engineered to live at sea herding factory tuna. Her home is a submersible raft in the middle of the Pacific Ocean. She's lonely. Toivo is an independent fisherman who depends on two industrious dolphins to help him make a living catching what few wild tuna are left. But, someone is killing shepherds and fate pushes Olga and Toivo together forcing them to battle heavily armed drug smugglers bent on killing anyone who gets in their way.


----------



## Viv Phoenix

On sale for 99 cents: My alter-ego's new romantic adult fairy tale

A dutiful daughter, tightly closed as a rosebud. A cursed, obsessed recluse. In the enchanted woods, anything can happen. 
Belle's father sends her to Mr. Beast to save his own life. She arrives at a neglected manor, determined to be obedient, but her bestial master fills her with fear. The tormented half-lion man fascinates and beguiles her-when he isn't being maddening. If she pleases him, she might find contentment, though she longs for her dream prince. One mistake in her new world could be fatal.










https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XPFDKBG]Mr. Beast https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XPFDKBG[/url]


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

Out today, a brand new Dark Fiction collection from Kenneth W. Cain and Crystal Lake Publishing: http://getbook.at/CainsEmbers










"Not a squall, not a blizzard... It's a pulp horror AVALANCHE! That's Kenneth W. Cain's new collection, Embers." - Mort Castle, Bram Stoker Award winner

SPECIAL OFFER: The first 100 buyers get it for only 99c! The first 50 buyers will find an exclusive content link inside the eBook directing them to exclusive content from the author as well as a free eBook copy of TALES FROM THE LAKE VOL.3, which includes another Kenneth W. Cain short story.

Grab it now from Amazon: http://getbook.at/CainsEmbers
And add it to Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/34737721-embers


----------



## mfisher9

Darkside Resurrection $2.99

https://www.amazon.com/Darkside-Resurrection-M-L-Fisher-ebook/dp/B01MXN2SCN/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1491090699&sr=8-1&keywords=darkside+resurrection

The adventure begins 100 years in the past, in a magical hidden city called Darkside. Samraat Tigris, is a changeling; a wizard by day and Tiger by night. He discovers his wife has stolen an all-powerful object called the Godstone. When she is killed in the fight over the Godstone, a war inadvertently starts a war between the changelings and the wizards. 
One hundred years later, in the present day Godstone is hidden in the human world. Once Sam realizes it is in jeopardy of being found, he sends his friend Devon Pardus to collect the Godstone and the 16 year old half wizard Alexis Johnson who is in possession of it. Devon manages to convince Alexis to come to Darkside with him and they barely make it there alive. Things get complicated when the stone is stolen not long after arriving in Darkside. Now it's a race to get the stone back before it's used for great evil.


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff

All four of Alexandra Sokoloff's _Huntress Moon_ #Thrillers are on sale for April, 99p each, Amazon UK and AU.

*A haunted FBI agent is on the hunt for a female serial killer. He thought he knew what evil was. He was wrong.*

Books 1, 2, 3, and 4 in the Thriller Award-nominated Huntress series are on sale for December, £1 each: ([=Huntress Moon=], [=Blood Moon=]), [=Cold Moon=]. [=Bitter Moon=]

FBI Special Agent Roarke is closing in on a major criminal organization in San Francisco when he witnesses an undercover member of his team killed right in front of him on a busy street, an accident Roarke can't believe is coincidental. His suspicions put him on the trail of a mysterious young woman who was present at each scene of a years-long string of "accidents" and murders, and who may well be that most rare of killers&#8230; a female serial.

His hunt for her will take him across three states, and force him to question everything he knows about evil and justice.

-------

Told in continuous, serial format like _True Detective_ and _The Killing_, and utilizing the intricate psychological/forensic procedure of _Criminal Minds_, the Huntress series sets a cast of complex FBI investigators in pursuit of an unforgettable female suspect who has been called "a female Dexter." The story combines nail-biting suspense and a twisting mystery plot with deadly erotic tension, and has garnered hundreds of rave reviews from readers who find themselves sympathizing with its haunted male lead and unexpectedly empathizing with its highly unusual killer.

For thousands of years women have been the victims. Isn't it time someone turned the tables?

-------

Alexandra Sokoloff is the Thriller Award-winning, Bram Stoker and Anthony Award-nominated author and screenwriter of twelve supernatural and crime thrillers. She worked ten years as a Hollywood screenwriter and is the author of the Screenwriting Tricks for Authors workbooks. The New York Times has called her books "Some of the most original and freshly unnerving work in the genre."

Her Thriller Award-nominated _Huntress Moon_ series follows an FBI agent on the hunt for a female serial killer. The books have been #1 Amazon mystery/thriller bestsellers, and the series is in active development for American television.

http://AlexandraSokoloff.com

----- Please read in order! [=Huntress Moon=], [=Blood Moon=]), [=Cold Moon=], [=Bitter Moon=]


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff

All four of Alexandra Sokoloff's _Huntress Moon_ #Thrillers are on sale for April, 99p each, Amazon UK and AU.

*A haunted FBI agent is on the hunt for a female serial killer. He thought he knew what evil was. He was wrong.*

Books 1, 2, 3, and 4 in the Thriller Award-nominated Huntress series are on sale for December, £1 each: ([=Huntress Moon=], [=Blood Moon=]), [=Cold Moon=]. [=Bitter Moon=]

FBI Special Agent Roarke is closing in on a major criminal organization in San Francisco when he witnesses an undercover member of his team killed right in front of him on a busy street, an accident Roarke can't believe is coincidental. His suspicions put him on the trail of a mysterious young woman who was present at each scene of a years-long string of "accidents" and murders, and who may well be that most rare of killers&#8230; a female serial.

His hunt for her will take him across three states, and force him to question everything he knows about evil and justice.

-------

Told in continuous, serial format like _True Detective_ and _The Killing_, and utilizing the intricate psychological/forensic procedure of _Criminal Minds_, the Huntress series sets a cast of complex FBI investigators in pursuit of an unforgettable female suspect who has been called "a female Dexter." The story combines nail-biting suspense and a twisting mystery plot with deadly erotic tension, and has garnered hundreds of rave reviews from readers who find themselves sympathizing with its haunted male lead and unexpectedly empathizing with its highly unusual killer.

For thousands of years women have been the victims. Isn't it time someone turned the tables?

-------

Alexandra Sokoloff is the Thriller Award-winning, Bram Stoker and Anthony Award-nominated author and screenwriter of twelve supernatural and crime thrillers. She worked ten years as a Hollywood screenwriter and is the author of the Screenwriting Tricks for Authors workbooks. The New York Times has called her books "Some of the most original and freshly unnerving work in the genre."

Her Thriller Award-nominated _Huntress Moon_ series follows an FBI agent on the hunt for a female serial killer. The books have been #1 Amazon mystery/thriller bestsellers, and the series is in active development for American television.

http://AlexandraSokoloff.com

----- Please read in order! [=Huntress Moon=], [=Blood Moon=]), [=Cold Moon=], [=Bitter Moon=]


----------



## Pamela

*The Living Image - 99 cents this weekend* in Patty's big promo.

​*
THE LIVING IMAGE - Science Fiction - Thriller - Spies and Counter/Spies*
What would you do if you found your own double? Sabrina discovers hers is part human and something else. The situation become harrowing when the CIA, The Russians, and a Japanese business man will do anything to possess the woman she calls Eve. The CIA wants to study her. The KGB wants to abduct her for the technology. The Japanese don't care if they have to tear the woman to pieces - they want to know how she was made.


----------



## Dave Johnston

99p / 99c (FREE ON Kindle Unlimited)

"The Lot of a Nobody" : https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XT5L5SL

Top Book Blogger post here: https://booksvertigoandtea.com/2017/03/23/the-lot-of-a-nobody-by-dave-johnston-released-32217/

*"Lot was a Nobody. Lot was a nobody. Sometimes, life deals you a right melon."*

Lot Nobody is average - even his ears - and is so lonely that he's become invisible. But on his 16th birthday Lot truly starts disappearing - uprooted to a magical island, then sent back fully naked in the most embarrassing of situations.

After befriending Ethan Longbow - a classmate who's about as street as a satsuma - Lot's insecurities start to peel away, an angry volcano begins to pulsate, and Lot Nobody goes toe-to-toe with the dastardly megalomaniac Hector Shady.

Lot must now face his anxieties, save his new island friends, and discover why the hell his bum has been so itchy ...

*The Lot of a Nobody is author Dave Johnston's first novel, after his novella series "Sixty Minute Reads" reached the Top 10 short story list on both Amazon UK and USA*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

It sounded too real not to be about him and his life. Who else but the person singing this song could sing it with such genuine emotion? His next song was just as heartbreaking. How had she not taken the time to listen to such heartfelt music before? The joke had always been, what do you get if you play a country music record backward? You got back your lost love, your truck and your dog. Suzette had been guilty of letting old jokes stop her from listening to country music stations. After all, she lived just twenty miles from its world capital; Nashville, Tennessee. You couldn't live in Tennessee and not know about country music, but Suzette had always considered herself too cultured ever to take it seriously--

To read more from the pen of Regina Puckett, click here: 
You got back your lost love, your truck, and your dog


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Storm Road (1st book in my signature) is a new release and at the special price of 99c till April 14. $2.99 after that, or free to read in Kindle Unlimited 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06Y2M2MR9/ 

A Gothic thriller, mystery and suspense as a woman with secrets allies with a former marine to defeat a Civil War ghoul in the Appalachian Mountains.


----------



## Raul Sanchez

*Limited time price reduction - 50% OFF!*

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06WGQZ6DW
*Sell More and Better, Eternal Sales Techniques beyond Internet*









It will change the way you think about selling. 
You do not need fancy persuasion tactics, a perfect sales pitch or be the best salesman in the world.
You need to know the eternal sales techniques that will always work!


----------



## A Dark Path

*The Strange Case at Misty Ridge* is due for release on April 19th, and is available to pre-order for just $0.99.

The dead are never still, they exist just beyond the corners of our eye, in the barren wasteland beyond our own phantasmagoria, and we, for the most part, remain oblivious to their plight.
When a young woman turns up at Jack Keswick's door, claiming her home is infested with troublesome spirits, his investigations lead to a haunted cottage, the restless dead, and the revelation of a maleficent force that will forever change his perception of reality.

https://www.amazon.com/Strange-Case-Misty-Ridge-ebook/dp/B06XRHG64G

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Strange-Case-Misty-Ridge-ebook/dp/B06XRHG64G


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

$0.99:

I gathered her to my breast. One day, I thought, we would remember this time, when-just like the two little images in her gold locket-we were held together by something we could not even name, a rapture that could not be captured in words. And even as we would grow old, those memories of what both of us went through would keep us here, in this embrace, forever young, forever ensconced in love--

To read more, click here:
Only forever, be my pride and my joy


----------



## bberntson

Buick Cannon (A Joke From the Moon) is free today and tomorrow on Amazon, a wacky, zany, comedic sort-of werewolf tale! Get yours today!

"I felt like the author took out my brain and juggled it!"
"Get ready to take a ride on a roller coaster with Buick Cannon!"

Buick Cannon is a bookshop owner in the town of Peekie, Colorado. He is also a werewolf. After stepping into a portal on his way to work, things begin to get zany. A black mansion he knows nothing about haunts his sleep, and a strange, itchy blood lust begins to rise.

Still, there's no moon outside. Spaceships are chasing him. He's drinking too much, and on top of everything else, he can't stop imagining his fellow coworker, Christine, naked.

Buick hasn't the slightest idea what the hell is going on. But as the local law enforcement closes is, he isn't sure he can restrain himself, and what follows is a bloody trail going back centuries, and a curse as old as time itself.

https://www.amazon.com/Buick-Cannon-Comic-Horror-Werewolf-ebook/dp/B00853M6EM/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## doolittle03

Hamlet and Ophelia (A Bitter Green Novel Book 1) *Only 0.99!*

Willa Gallagher wants only three things to happen in her eighteen-year-old life: 1) Survive Bitter Green Playhouse. 2) Get the career of her dreams. 3) Stop loving the high school bully, Logan Reed. Bitter Green Playhouse Acting Program is brutal on young love. Fidelity to winning the golden ticket is all anyone cares about--a photo spread in _Teen Vogue_, the red carpet and _People Magazine_. Willa had it all worked out until Logan Reed showed up. Falling in love is for fools and Willa soon learns why.
-------------------
The first novel in Bitter Green, a Teen and Young Adult contemporary romance series. A group of young actors fresh out of high school struggle to make it through an intense acting program and achieve their dreams of becoming superstars.


----------



## Tony Richards

Brand-new on Kindle, and at an introductory price.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

It's book release day! Pick up Crystal Lake's latest novel at the launch price of only 99c (price goes up to $3.99 later today): http://getbook.at/ThirdTwin - available in Kindle, Kindle Unlimited, and paperback!










Some things should never be bred&#8230;

Barry Ocason, extreme sportsman and outdoor travel writer, seeks answers to why an individual known only as the elephant man is terrorizing his family. Barry and his daughter Kristen, who survived a twin sister taken from the family at a young age, travel from Juneau, Alaska to the sinister Spider Festival in Rio Tabo, Brazil, where the puzzle begins to come together.

Amid tribulation, death, madness, and institutionalization, a document emerges describing a scientist's bloody bid to breed a theoretical "third twin," which is believed to have the potential, through its connection with its siblings, to bridge the gulf between life and afterlife. The godlike creature that soon emerges turns out to be Barry's own offspring, and she has dark plans for the world of her conception that neither her father nor any other mortal can stop.

Read it today: http://getbook.at/ThirdTwin


----------



## Alvina

Finally, your dream has come true:


----------



## periewolford

*Presence: Them Against Us*
_Our planet is just one of a bunch _

Telling a story about the importance of survival within any circumstances, however strange, and showing a girl-in-a-man's-world angle, Presence is a novel about Samantha, a woman in her late twenties, both smart and attractive. One day, Samantha's regular life is suddenly turned around as the fact of her existence is somehow erased from the world. Nobody seems to remember her, her own apartment is occupied by the uninvited tenants, and even her sister, the only family Samantha has, is unable to recognize her. Lost and confused, Samantha accepts help from a stranger, a charismatic man named Archie, whom she accidentally encounters and unwillingly joins him in his fight against the silent invasion of the planet, Alpha planet as he calls it; and he himself happens to be a soldier from a parallel one, Beta. The glass wall put between Samantha's new life and her former life makes her discover the roadside of the world, dark and silent, the hidden place where her primary instincts come to the surface and she finally feels the urge to fight for herself and for others.

_Get it* free* on Amazon May 7th 2017!_
​


----------



## periewolford

*Crazy In Love: The Story of a Gay Demon*
_A black comedy story based on a horror painting and vastly inspired by Stephen King's "Needful Things"_

When 17-year-old Dale Stevens comes to spend his summer at his aunt's house in the desolate woods upstate California, he expects the most boring 90 days of his life. But his expectations change rapidly after he meets a mysterious stranger in the woods and discovers things about himself, his body, and his soul that he knew nothing about.

_Get it* free* on Amazon May 7th 2017!_
​


----------



## mphicks

My latest release, _Preservation_, is a 99c short story, originally published in _The Cyborg Chronicles_ (A Future Chronicles Anthology).

Although it is set in the DRMR world of my first two novels (Convergence and Emergence), it is a completely stand-alone read.








*Memories are the most dangerous beast.*

Kari Akagi is ex-British Special Forces, augmented by her government to be the prime soldier. In the wake of a devastating attack that cost her her legs, she has a new mission - protecting South Africa's endangered species as a ranger for the Kruger National Park game reserve.

The number of animals within the reserve is rapidly dwindling as poachers mercilessly slaughter them for black market trade. Somebody is paying and equipping the poachers, and after her unit comes under assault, Akagi is determined to end this impossible war.

All she needs to do is capture one of the poachers alive, hack into his brain, and find out who hired him. A lifetime of fighting, though, has taught Akagi that things are rarely ever that simple...

_Preservation_ is a stand-alone short story set in the world of the DRMR series.

_Preservation_ is available now at Amazon, Nook, Kobo, 



, Google Play, and Smashwords


----------



## Tony Richards

THESE 'RAINE'S LANDING' FANTASY THRILLERS ARE ALL ON SPECIAL OFFER AT THE MOMENT. CHECK THEM OUT!


    

_"Tremendously entertaining. I thoroughly recommend this to all fans of the paranormal genre" - Gaston Sanders._

_"This is what modern dark fantasy SHOULD be. I'm officially hooked" - Goodreads._

_"Richards is a master at suspending disbelief and combining horror, fantasy, and humor in a way that will mesmerize readers from cover to cover" - RT Book Reviews._

_"It will keep you on the edge of your seat. A definite must read for those into fantasy, paranormal fiction, or just a good book" - SF Revu._


----------



## Daniel Roy Greenfeld

​
*The adventure begins in book one of this coming-of-age series.*

With sword and fire, the Dark Lord and his legions have carved a swath of pain and death across the world. His goal is the mountain nation of Ambria, a land ruled by benevolent wizards.

Three teenage boys training to be knights join the defense of the land. Vetch, a warrior with a too-gentle heart who grieves over those he must slay to survive. His cousin, Gilder, strong and knowledgeable in ancient mysteries. And finally his friend, Dunn, whose instincts for battle steer him toward a hero's doomed fate.

With no idea of the extent of the Dark Lord's power, Vetch and his friends struggle to stay alive. Time is running out though, and the Dark Lord will do whatever it takes to destroy everything they care about.

Intense action, strong characters, and a life or death setting combine to make The Darkest Autumn the beginning of an epic coming-of-age fantasy series.

The Darkest Autumn is now available on Amazon.


----------



## periewolford

_A tribute to John Hughes movies and the 80es era._

Sam never liked his birthdays because not a single one of them was happy. When he turned one, he fell face-down into his birthday cake. When he turned seven, he broke his arm. At his twelfth birthday, his house caught fire. Now Sam is about to turn sixteen and he is dreading the day.
The only birthday wish he has is for Jake Timbers, the Mr. Popular of Arcadia High, to acknowledge his existence, or better yet give him a happy-birthday kiss. But that's unlikely to happen. Or is it?​









*Get it on Amazon! 99cents!*


_*Listen free on Youtube!*_


----------



## Jena H

Dana's first book has just been published--and she's a bit nervous about people connecting her story to a handsome, popular actor. But when she's assigned to do promotional appearances with the actor in question, Kaden MacKay, she discovers that--unlike his famous TV character--the man is a complete JERK.

Thrown together more than she'd like, Dana eventually learns that there's more to Kaden than his rugged looks and brusque manner....


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

&#127932; Doing the happy dance &#127932; The audiobook edition of my historical fiction novel, The Edge of Revolt, has just come out! Narrated by the one and only Bob Sterry, it tells the story of David. He loves his sons The last thing he expects is that they will topple him from the throne. Who among them will remain by his side? Who will be not only loyal, but also eager to continue his legacy?

The ebook edition is only $0.99 for a limited time, in honor of the audiobook release!

To read more and listen to the 5-minute voice clip, click here:
Doing the happy dance! My audiobook is out


----------



## Yusagi

I have a new fantasy romance short story for .99c!

The Sand Grail

To be chosen to retrieve the Sand Grail is all she'd ever wanted as a child. It all seemed much more glamorous and glorious before she'd realized that every Chosen who left their comfortable forest died of thirst, heat, and all manner of hostile monsters hidden in the endless dunes of the outer desert. When finally came her turn, being sent out like a hero felt more like banishment to an unpleasant death all alone. However, more than death waits for the Chosen in the desert. If she can manage to survive there are long forgotten secrets and ancient mysteries to uncover on the treacherous path of the Chosen...and at the end of the quest lies the power to change the world forever.

If only she can manage not to die first.


----------



## Jackrabbit304

Thanks for the thread!
My novel is based in a fantasy fiction world.
It is about a special dwarf born under extreme circumstances, and the brother that is willing to go to the ends of the world to protect him.
There is a host of unique characters that they meet along the way. It is my first novel and I am quite proud of it! Thank you.


----------



## mwade

The Last Stoic e-book is free for download from Amazon today only!

Ancient Rome meets Modern America - Historical Fiction with a twist.

UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00A9MKOI2
US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A9MKOI2
CA: http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00A9MKOI2

** Long-listed for the 2012 ReLit Award for Fiction.**

The Last Stoic is a story of appetite and fear, both modern and ancient. Half of the story's narrative occurs in the time and place of the ancient Roman Empire; the other half occurs in the present-day United States. The parallels between the two eras are so strong that the narrative continues uninterrupted as the setting shifts from historic Rome to modern America, alternating from chapter to chapter.


----------



## RogerWeston

_"Another great book" _

*Rogue Op II: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (The Brandt Series Book 4)* http://amzn.to/2oDYEM7

_"Brandt is unstoppable!" _

_"Action, action all the way!" _

*BRANDT IS BACK! 
Rogue Op II: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (The Brandt Series Book 4)*

They thought he was dead. They thought that problem was solved. They were wrong. Brandt is back!

General Ivan Lazar and his Black Cobra Brigade thought they could get away with their crimes against humanity. They thought they could unleash death and chaos and not pay a price. They thought they could plot against America and fly under the radar, but they forgot about the Brandt factor-the sheep dog, the protector. Brandt is back like never before in a no-holds-barred action thriller. He is a rogue operative-an ex-assassin determined to protect the innocent and his country.

*Rogue Op II: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 4)* http://amzn.to/2mTus3e

The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1) http://amzn.to/1W0OnVi
The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2) http://amzn.to/1JG46qT
Rogue Op: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 3) http://amzn.to/1W0KCyZ

Coming Soon: 
The Brandt Series Book 5

Also by Roger Weston: 
The Assassin's Wife: A Meg Coles Thriller 
Fatal Return: A Jake Sands Action-Adventure 
The Golden Catch: A Frank Murdoch Action-Adventure


----------



## Vishal Reddy

My new murder mystery/suspense novel HIGHER GROUND (Equinox Mysteries Book 1), rated 4.5 out of 5 stars, is available for just ***99 CENTS*** (67% savings) until Sunday 5/21! You can also read it for FREE on Kindle Unlimited.

http://amzn.to/2qOgh0H


----------



## Fizpok

The Future Indefinite: cameras are everywhere, and there is no such thing as a street crime anymore. Still, the most brutal murder goes unpunished.
The Present Continuous: what if an omnipotent alien asks a simple question: can the mankind live without wars? Can we?
The Past Perfect: is it OK to buy centuries of prosperity at the cost of a single life? Not a child's life, no. A life of a mighty dragon.
And by the way: can bunch of drunk writers kidnap a Russian warship? Not a hypothetical star ship, but the real ship of the modern navy? They sure can...

"Times and Forms" by Stepan Vartanov
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Z0ILPBA


----------



## Steve Shockley

http://amzn.to/2s4AGLU

£0.99 in the U.K. May 26-June 2, 2017
$0.99 in the U.S. May 28-June 4, 2017

*Has your blog become stale?*

Blog Ideas is a compilation of the best modern blogging practices and resources. This book is packed with 131 ideas to supercharge your blog.


Idea #13: Where to find "green" hosting
Idea #24: An easy way to get short, memorable domain names
Idea #30: How to make your blog load faster
Idea #34: Create a "now" page
Idea #40: Controlling where your readers look
Idea #45: The life hack that energizes me for the whole day
Idea #49: How to write irresistable headlines
Idea #55: Should you incorporate?
Idea #64: Prompts for telling your story
Idea #70: How to find the latest trends to write about
Idea #74: Ideas for contests you can host
Idea #77: How to build traffic by commenting on other blogs
Idea #90: Find the right keywords for your blog posts
Idea #93: Develop your Facebook strategy
Idea #100: The best locations to place your ads
Idea #106: Find the right affiliates
Idea #107: Where to sell your digital products
Idea #114: How to capture all your ideas
Idea #120: Come up with new ideas with Amazon search
Idea #127: Where to find the best free mind mapping software

...and over 100 more. Get inspired and make your blog fresh again!


----------



## Jena H

An offbeat "romance novel" that many people would not consider a "romance." _Doesn't fit the tropes!_ they say. _ Not a happy-enough ending!_ they say. And yet.... the book is about nothing* BUT* a romance. Two people who have feelings for each other and struggle with those feelings. Two people from different worlds who try to find a way to make it work....

The point is, should the ending be happy and satisfying for the _reader,_ or for the *characters??*


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

Brand new Horror anthology from Crystal Lake Publishing - out today at a special $2.99 launch price (first 100 Kindle sales only). Also available in paperback.










These stories will lead you over the river and through the woods, to the darkest of all places.

Come and get it:
Amazon: http://amzn.to/2s8wknN
Amazon UK: http://amzn.to/2rzDWmc
Everywhere else: http://getbook.at/TwiceUpon
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/35238942-twice-upon-an-apocalypse---lovecraftian-fairy-tales (paperback)
Webpage (download a sample): http://www.crystallakepub.com/apocalypse/
Shirt: http://crystallakepub.storenvy.com/products/19917797-clp-twice-upon-an-apocalypse-t-shirt

Brought to you by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths


----------



## archaeoroutes

Harry Robinson lives an idyllic lifestyle. A brilliant computer engineer, he made his fortune pushing the limits of android design. When a neighbouring planet is hit by a global nuclear strike, he feels compelled to help. A chance encounter with a group of offworld soldiers launches him on the trail of the perpetrators.
Prefect Olivia Johnson leads a Legion of disillusioned soldiers from both sides of the civil war. She blames herself for failing to prevent the attack. Now her mission is to hunt for its architect. But first, she must reclaim their adopted home from a different enemy. An enemy who won't even talk.
The Indescribable Joy of Destruction is Johnson's best friend and closest ally. Despite the lives they have saved, artificial intelligences are still the victims of fear and prejudice. The shadowy warship fights to defend the first place it felt accepted, and for equal rights for its kind.

$2.99 special pre-order price until 27 July​
http://www.alasdairshaw.co.uk/twodemocracies/equality.php​


----------



## jdrew

Epic Fantasy novel
New Release on sale for 99 cents

Rival demons control the lands west of the Monolith Mountains. As long as they quarrel among themselves, those living east of the mountains remain safe. But that is destined to change because of a prophecy that claims a child will be born who will unite the demons and bring destruction to the east. Gant and his friends are the only ones who can prevent the catastrophe. Should they kill the child? Resolving this moral dilemma involves a perilous undertaking that places the world in jeopardy.

​


----------



## manjushan

A very good read. The book is short but funny and will keep you on the edge till the end. A collection of short stories that you can finish fast.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071WBGGD4


----------



## shimmer86

Here is a link to my children's picture book titled "Sugarplums and Shooting Stars":

https://www.amazon.com/Sugarplums-Shooting-Stars-Lindsay-DeRollo-ebook/dp/B06XDJN4F2/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=

It is available through Amazon Kindle at $2.85, and is also available for free through Kindle Unlimited.

Summary: Emma really wants to become a ballerina, but she can't afford to take ballet lessons. One day, however, a surprise comes in the mail. Emma soon learns about the importance of patience, hard work, and reaching for the stars.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

Out now from Crystal Lake Publishing! A brand new poetry collection by the Bram Stoker Award-winning poet, Alessandro Manzetti.










"No Mercy is a must read for anyone who loves Jazz and the blues. Two long poems and three mentions of my favorite Janis Joplin, two references to the great John Coltrane and one of the equally talented Miles Davis. I could almost hear Pearl singing "A Woman Left Lonely" in the background as I read these enchanting but dark and scary nightmares. Alessandro Manzetti is equally talented in prose and poetry. Highly recommended."-Gene O'Neill

Out now in paperback and Kindle:
Universal link: http://getbook.at/NoMercy
US: http://amzn.to/2r8rxpl
UK: http://amzn.to/2rbUUCm
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/35392699-no-mercy


----------



## Yolanda

A series of mesmerizing poems, _Sonnets to the Japim Bird_ depicts the forbidden love between an Amazonian indigenous woman (a Tupi-Kawahib) and her husband's guest (a European explorer).

In the tradition of poet Elizabeth Barrett Browning, _Sonnets to the Japim Bird_ uses the beautiful cadence of the English language in a haunting tale of love that breaks a sacred taboo in indigenous culture. 
[size=12pt]
The epigraph, in Portuguese, means "A woman is a very fine thing"-a saying from the Tupi-Kawahib, an ancient tribal people that live in Brazil.[/size]

SONNETS TO THE JAPIM BIRD


----------



## Jena H

Dana's first book has just been published--and she's a bit nervous about people connecting her story to *a handsome, popular actor.* But when she's assigned to do promotional appearances with the actor in question, Kaden MacKay, she discovers that--unlike his famous TV character--the man is a complete JERK.

Thrown together more than she'd like, Dana eventually learns that there's more to Kaden than his rugged looks and brusque manner....


----------



## jdrew

For a limited time all of my novels are on sale for 99 cents
They all have an element of romance set in either a fantasy, scifi or mainstream thriller setting


----------



## Pamela

*I have two books at 99 cents each[size=14pt]** - The Necromancer and Deadly Memories.*[/size]

​
When Andrea is in a car accident after a posh Hollywood party and can't remember how it happened, a chain of events enfolds, leading to her marriage to an Ambassador's son in France. But what she can't remember might kill her.

______________________________________________________________________________________________

​
Michelle was brutally attacked in her locked hotel room in Las Vegas. The police didn't believe her and thought she must have lured a man up to her hotel room for a little sexual adventure, which went dangerously out of control.

Michelle decides that an affair with a wickedly handsome man who moves into her building might cure her of the humiliating, embarrassing, and uncontrollable anxiety attacks which plague her whenever she finds herself alone with a man.

How could she know that she made the worst possible choice?


----------



## JerSpencer

Hi!!

I've just published a book about Mediterranean Diet. If you want to eat healthily and feel great, check it out!

www.amazon.com/Mediterranean-Diet-Recipes-Cookbook-Heart-healthy-ebook/dp/B072W4XH29

It's called *"Mediterranean Diet: Mediterranean Diet Recipes To Eat Healthy Foods, Lose Weight And Keep Fit"*.



Here is a preview of what you'll learn:

How to eat healthily
How to enjoy your meals with tasty flavours
How to eat what you want and keep fit
Tips for exercising without changing your routines
The benefits of ejoying your family and friends
34 delicious Mediterranean recipes you can cook easily
Much, much more!

*The book is $0.99 right now!* Honest reviews are welcome!

Thanks!


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

Brand new Crystal Lake publishing release out today at a special 99c launch price (limited to first 100 sales)!










Journey through the Heart of Terror

"Paul F. Olson's fiction is by equal turns touching, chilling, weird, and just plain fun. Whispered Echoes reminds us what horror fiction should and can be: flat-out entertaining and soulful. Adding in Olson's concluding novella "Bloody Bones" - perhaps one of the finest things I've ever read - and you've got one of the most satisfying horror/weird collections around." - Kevin Lucia, the Clifton Heights Saga

WHISPERED ECHOES will be available in paperback and Kindle, as well as Kindle Unlimited. Brought to you by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths.

Purchase one today:
US: http://amzn.to/2ruPOSQ
UK: http://amzn.to/2tiykKN
Everywhere else: http://getbook.at/OlsonsEchoes
Goodreads: http://bit.ly/2sZuJnf


----------



## Jena H

A novel about a romance that' NOT a romance novel? You decide.

He's west coast, she's east coast. He's a famous actor on a popular TV show, she's a suburban soccer mom. They seem like complete opposites, and yet get along very well, and their feelings for each other are definitely real. So what's the problem? Only the geography, the nature of Kinsey's job, the home Jenna's providing for her son.... In other words, what ISN'T the problem?



(A relationship novel.)


----------



## CrystalMarcos

Kindle* COUNT DOWN* Deal until the 17th!

*SALE* In honor of PRIME DAY for a week long Bartholomew Buggins: A Zombie with Different Cravings is discounted! Also read for *FREE *with Kindle Unlimited!

Infectiously charming, humorous rhyming picture book for ages 4+

http://viewbook.at/BartholomewBugginseBook

Check out the paperback, kids and adults will enjoy it!

http://viewBook.at/AmazonBBuggins

To see a little more of the book. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YX0N1sU5k0

Also check out my other books for children that are under $3! Award-winning Bellyache and Headache! Just click on the images below.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

"Let me put some sunscreen on you," she said.
He held his arms to his sides as she lifted the spray bottle from the beach bag. He winced at the unexpected coolness of the mist. "Want me to do you?"
She laughed softly. "Maybe later. Sorry I fell asleep last night." Zoe skimmed her fingers over his arm, tracing the tribal tattoo that banded his biceps.
All of a sudden the air between them changed, charged into something sensual and heated.
He sensed her desire&#8230;watched her eyes darken. In the times they'd been apart, he'd never once cheated on Zoe. Marriage to him meant commitment, and a promise of fidelity--

To read more from the pen of Traci E Hall, click here:
He sensed her desire


----------



## ToledosChildrenStories

Hello, my name is Michael Toledo and I have written my first two books. They started out as a project for my son but I decided to publish them. Here is the first of the two. I hope you enjoy it!

Sea Friends Adventures is about a group of friends who explore different parts of Earth and Outer Space. This series is filled with information. From Ocean Space To Outer Space is the first book in this series. Brainy Octopus, Clever Crab, and Stingy Jellyfish salvage a rocket and go to the moon. They learn many fun facts along the way. The current illustrations will remain in the eBook but It is currently being illustrated and once done will be available in paperback.

Sea Friends Adventures: From Ocean Space to Outer Space.
https://www.amazon.com/Sea-Friends-Adventures-Ocean-Space-ebook/dp/B073Z95JHS/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1500599909&sr=8-8&keywords=ocean+friends+adventures


----------



## toddhicks209

In Pursuit of a Clever Serial Killer[https://www.amazon.com/Pursuit-Clever-Serial-Killer-ebook/dp/B00862IMZO/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8]
Having Sex with an Evil Seductress[https://www.amazon.com/Having-Evil-Seductress-Todd-Hicks-ebook/dp/B007FFQ8X6/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8]
Hicks' Spectacular Typing Lesson[https://www.amazon.com/Hicks-Spectacular-Typing-Lesson-Todd-ebook/dp/B0012LQ4TC/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8]
Peoplanimalville Daily Laughs: Volume 3[https://www.amazon.com/Peoplanimalville-Daily-Laughs-Todd-Hicks-ebook/dp/B01MDRZ9YX/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8]
Peoplanimalville Daily Laughs: Volume 2[https://www.amazon.com/Peoplanimalville-Daily-Laughs-Todd-Hicks-ebook/dp/B01IAR5GDA/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8]
Learn the Techniques and Strategies of Tennis[https://www.amazon.com/Learn-Techniques-Strategies-Tennis-Hicks-ebook/dp/B01G36T56E/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8]
The Todd Hicks Collection of Short Stories and Poems[https://www.amazon.com/Hicks-Collection-Short-Stories-Poems-ebook/dp/B01D8DI7ZU/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8]
Two feuding men marooned on a deadly island[https://www.amazon.com/Two-feuding-marooned-deadly-island-ebook/dp/B0126MY8V6/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8]
The alien encounter that turns deadly[https://www.amazon.com/alien-encounter-that-turns-deadly-ebook/dp/B00WM636MO/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8]
Cubby Roo and the Mystery Solvers Team[https://www.amazon.com/Cubby-Roo-Mystery-Solvers-Team-ebook/dp/B00PS4STLU/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8]
Peoplanimalville Daily Laughs : Volume 1[https://www.amazon.com/Peoplanimalville-Daily-Laughs-Todd-Hicks-ebook/dp/B00KD0QAAQ/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8]
Clash between a good genie and a bad genie[https://www.amazon.com/Clash-between-good-genie-bad-ebook/dp/B00J1ZJB6E/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8]
The Viking Warrior Heroes[https://www.amazon.com/Viking-Warrior-Heroes-Todd-Hicks-ebook/dp/B00IE249JO/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8]
Having Sex with an Evil Seductress II: Escape of a Condemned Inmate[https://www.amazon.com/Having-Sex-Evil-Seductress-Condemned-ebook/dp/B00GBIZ97O/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8]
An Awesome Mom passes away: The Awful Reality that seems so surreal[https://www.amazon.com/Awesome-Mom-passes-away-Reality-ebook/dp/B00CFRQFOG/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8]
Hicks' Guide to Better Grades[https://www.amazon.com/Hicks-Guide-Better-Grades-Todd-ebook/dp/B0012M0S34/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8]


----------



## SofiaM

*Cat Walk Diaries - under 3 bucks*​
*They arre all Free in Kindle Unlimited*​
​
*Cat Walk Diaries *
Short Sensual Romance - (Mature Readers over 1
The Cat Walk Agency hires models - only the most beautiful women are chosen. But there is another darker side-line at this modeling agency. A few special women are hired for a short time by 'men-of-means.' The cost is high--it might be even higher for the women who are thus employed. Each of the women uses an alias.


----------



## jdrew

For one more week all 5 novels are on sale for 99 cents
Adventure, action, romance wrapped in different genre


----------



## rapprocher

Hi everyone, I just published my first work, a collection of self-reflection essays on Amazon for $0.99

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07485QLCS

I'm working on a full length non-fiction book for release later this year. Any feedback is welcome, thank you!


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

OUT TODAY! The biggest anthology release of the year ($2.99 launch price ends soon):

Slide into the spaces between the ordinary. Embrace the odd. Indulge your curiosity.










Featuring: Clive Barker, John Langan, Neil Gaiman, Ramsey Campbell, Lisa Morton, Brian Kirk, Hal Bodner, Stephanie M. Wytovich, Erinn L. Kemper, John F.D. Taff, Patrick Freivald, Lucy Snyder, Brian Hodge, Kristi DeMeester, Christopher Coake, Sarah Read, and Richard Thomas. With a foreword by Josh Malerman.

Available in paperback, Kindle, and Kindle Unlimited!

Purchase now...
Amazon: http://amzn.to/2utomIW
Amazon UK: http://amzn.to/2vVA8JR
International: http://getbook.at/Behold

Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/33400659-behold-oddities-curiosities-and-undefinable-wonders

Check out the official YouTube trailer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9cuTdV9XbU


----------



## Coco Mingolelli

Latin teacher Mallory Moore strives to protect her most promising - and perplexing - student in years, from an overbearing father. In the process, she steals Dawn's heart, and unearths decades old secrets about herself.

As Mallory realizes that her only love has sprung from her only hate, Dawn must overcome the sins of her father to mend the pieces of a shattered life.

The long awaited first novel in author Coco Mingolelli's series, *The Three Sins of Mallory Moore,* *Peccatum in Carne: Sins of the Flesh* has captured the hearts and minds of both editors and readers alike.

An honest and eye opening look into the world of lesbian relationships, it also touches upon the important issues of consent, mental illness,recovery, and finding joy in the serendipity of life.

Available now, in eBook and Paperback: https://www.amazon.com/Peccatum-Carne-Flesh-Three-Mallory-ebook/dp/B073V5ZS1Q/

This title is currently free until Friday as an eBook, and will be back to $2.99 thereafter. It is also a KU eBook. 

Spoiler Alert and Mature Rating Content Advisory:


Spoiler



Readers are warned of intimate F/F situations, mild language, references to sexual assault, discussion of mental illness, and recovery.


----------



## jdrew

Last day for 99 Cent Sale
Scifi, fantasy, suspense
take your pick





Tirumfall Trilogy books ! & 2
​ ​


----------



## lisamaliga

SWEET DREAMS is sweet, funny & a little bit snarky!

"This is a delightful novella and I am for sure going to keep my eyes open for more from this author...This is really light reading with a touch of sci-fi or paranormal and will have your mouth watering for cupcakes." Romancing the Book

Amazon US link: http://www.amazon.com/Sweet-Dreams-ebook/dp/B00F8PR5R8










Only 0.99!


----------



## SofiaM

Book 3 of the Cat Walk Diaries - FREE

​
Sensual Romance for Mature Readers over 18

The Cat Walk Agency hires models--only the most beautiful women are chosen. But there is another darker and clandestine side-line at this modeling agency. A few special women are hired for a short time by 'men-of-means.' The cost is high--it might be even higher for the women who are thus employed. Each of the women uses an alias. This is the story Ruby.

Ruby has a very serious, secret problem. When she goes on an assignment, her client, Richie, suddenly understands some truths about Ruby that will change both of their lives forever.


----------



## tocs100

I have a YA pic-novel, BARDS OF FANTASIA, in Kindle Countdown for $2.99 Aug 3-10. https://www.amazon.com/BARDS-FANTASIA-Bards-Pic-Book-Britain-ebook/dp/B06Y1DL85N

No sequels yet, and it's a standalone read. My Listopia CELTIC list shows some of its genre influences (and it's on 2 other lists too): https://www.goodreads.com/list/book/34792276

My first full, official bio. Thanks to "Chris the Story Reading Ape's Blog." https://thestoryreadingapeblog.com/2017/07/19/meet-guest-author-s-w-wilcox


----------



## archaeoroutes

Posts: 1215
Gender: Male
Somerset, England
View Profile Alasdair Shaw Personal Message (Online)

Re: Equality - new space opera
« Reply #3 on: Today at 01:40:21 PM »
QuoteModifyRemove
"Absolutely can't say enough about this series, really some of the best sci-fy out there."
"full of action and adventure that sci-fi fans will appreciate"
"entertaining and thought provoking"
Last day at 99c.
http://www.alasdairshaw.co.uk/twodemocracies/equality.php


----------



## C. J. Sears

_The Smiling Man Conspiracy_, my new thriller/horror novel, is available FREE through September 13th. Link is in the picture.



*Kasey Alexander always gets her way. Reunited with his former partner, Agent Llewyn Finch embarks on a mission to uncover the truth behind a series of abductions.

There's a hitch: he hasn't recovered from his last case. He can't shake the fact that where he goes, death follows.

Someone's playing a mad game with the lives of innocents. Evidence points to a shadow organization within the government. In a world of deception, who can he trust?

As he and Kasey untangle the web of a grand scheme, Finch knows one thing for certain: when evil is in control, good men die.*

Enjoy the limited time FREE read. Thanks for your support.


----------



## AlexLMichaels

Kindle Countdown Deal - up to September 12th, 0,99 - 2,99 $!

A Drop of Paradise

Hot, romantic comedy of what happens when two wills clash!

A vixen on a vacation.
Alpha male on a mission.
A disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## Jena H

Dana Hayes is thrilled that her first book has just been published. What does not thrill her is meeting the man who inspired one of her characters....


----------



## KiraCarter

My YA dystopian novel is currently 99 cents for a special launch price.



*Everyone is watching.*

Minka Stanis just wants to be left alone--impossible since the Eyes record and broadcast every moment of her day. Then a humiliating incident in the high school cafeteria makes her the laughingstock of her tower city, and life behind the glass walls becomes unbearable. When the intriguing new boy at school tells her about a place away from the gaze of the cameras, Minka plots her escape from the towers. But the Shuttered Lands are across the desert, and going there will mean leaving everything she's ever known behind.

Fresh out of tower training, Zedd Fincher is settling into his dream job. When he gets assigned to edit Minka Stanis's Stream footage, he spins her every misstep into a string of hit clips. As Minka's fame grows, so do Zedd's feelings for her. But a crisis at home brings the darker side of his work into focus. And Zedd soon learns editing other people's lives has consequences.

As Minka is thrust unwillingly into the spotlight and Zedd's life begins to unravel, only one thing is certain:

The Eyes are always watching.

---
Thanks for reading!


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

OUT TODAY from Todd Keisling and Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths (only $2.99):

THIS IS GOING TO HURT

The eleven stories in Ugly Little Things explore the depths of human suffering and ugliness, charting a course to the dark, horrific heart of the human condition. The terrors of everyday existence are laid bare in this eerie collection of short fiction from the twisted mind of Todd Keisling, author of the critically-acclaimed novels A Life Transparent and The Liminal Man.








With an introduction by Bram Stoker Award-winner Mercedes M. Yardley and illustrations by Luke Spooner, Ugly Little Things will be your atlas, guiding you along a lonely road of sorrow, loss, and regret. This is going to hurt - and you're going to like it.

"Todd Keisling is a born storyteller, drawing the reader into artfully constructed narratives that scout the darker end of the literary spectrum with skill and bravado. A pleasure to read, his stories linger well after the last page has been turned. Excellent stuff." - John Langan, author of The Fisherman

Experience it today!
Amazon: http://getbook.at/ULT
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/35507584-ugly-little-things
Trailer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-5R2qtbpK4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Jena H

*A short story.*

All she wanted was an autograph. He'd been a TV star years ago and she was here to have him autograph a photo. But she got more than she expected when he sent a note asking to speak with her. Eventually he admitted what had prompted him to do it: he felt drawn to her, physically attracted in a way he'd never experienced before.

It was... COMPULSION.



(A book for grown-ups!!)


----------



## Jena H

A pickpocket and a security expert walk into a bar....

No, it's not the start of a joke. Instead the pickpocket and security expert are associates, colleagues in an unofficial crime-fighting operation. You could even call them public servants. Except... most of the public didn't know they existed. And law enforcement _certainly_ didn't know. Heaven knows the police would frown upon the tactics the "pickpocket and security expert" employed to get their 'jobs' done.

Now, Gina and Nick were on the scent of someone dealing in the ultimate score-- precious gems.


----------



## Tristan Cruz

My new novel is available for $0.99! Click the link below to get a copy.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074FJPFJG










The past is not what interests Doctor Lennan Vincent. His concern has always lied in the present future and the life that would inhabit it. Trying to save every beating heart, and mankind from its own destruction, Doctor Vincent wages war against death in the hospital and outside of it. Dedicated only to his moral code, he never expects to fall in love with a woman whose life was hanging over a bridge.
Only the most tragic events invade the life of Cora Vancova, a simple yet astonishingly beautiful woman, and thrusts her already severed heart into the arms of a man who would fall to his death to save her.
Lennan's noble life cause is suddenly in question upon saving the life of Cora, causing him to reflect on his dangerous course. Containing powerful secrets only he created, Lennan must decide to continue on his current path or leave it behind him to ensure the safety of Cora. Lying in the shadows of the past, however, exists a secret not even a brilliant mind like Lennan could have foreseen.
Set in the urban chaos of Manhattan, two people fall fiercely in love and try to escape what destiny has in store for them. Lennan, however, understands better than anyone that destiny is a lie. 
Fate is the falsest of hopes. 
He is beyond any prophecy.


----------



## Pamela

*Three of my novels are in promos this weekend. Each is 99 cents.*

Witchy Woman
The Necromancer
Deadly Fun

  

Thanks for Looking,
Pam​


----------



## David R. Larson

Just released a novella in the Silo Saga through Kindle Worlds. 89 pages for $1.99

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076CWJVMS​
SHADOW KILLER

*The silo is full of secrets. Deadly secrets.*

Bryson is an orphan, assigned to live in the silo's foster hall. He is small, bullied, and too old for adoption by anyone in a community obsessed with the chance to have a newborn child of their own. At seven years old, Bryson finds himself at a low place in a depressing world.

That all changes when Mario, a mysterious man from IT, removes Bryson from class one morning. He offers Bryson a unique opportunity: to shadow for his job. The position comes with a place to live, training in specialized skills, and access to privileged areas of the silo. To shadow for this job, you have to start young.

Over the next ten years, Bryson discovers dark truths about the origin and maintenance of the silo. Blasphemous things that no one knows, suspects, or would dare say out loud for fear of being sent out to clean. Or worse.

This knowledge comes at a price. When the time comes, will Bryson be willing to pay?

******

This 23k word Silo Saga novella is set in the world of Hugh Howey's WOOL. It is not absolutely necessary to have read his books first, but you really should.


----------



## jwbarlament

My debut novel, The Plight of a People, is out on Kindle for $2.99 and on Kindle Unlimited for free!

It's an epic of one people's continued journey to survive in an ancient world lush with catastrophe. It is split into three individual stories, each separated by countless generations and connected by the culture, struggles and themes they all share.

In Part I, the story follows disgraced military officer Solinus as he attempts to once again be the man he once was and single-handedly defend his people from annihilation from a hostile group of religious zealots. Nearly 300 years later, Part II follows Emperor Aethon as his struggle to maintain power unleashes a maelstrom of tragedy upon him and his empire. Lastly, Part III occurs over a century afterwards, when King Eulasus begins a war of liberty to save his kingdom from the wrongs brought down upon it by a brutal regime.

Each part is intertwined with the others to craft one story about not just the struggles of the individual, but also the people's struggle and the relationship between the ruler and the ruled. Vast cycles of oppression and the constant presence of great omnipotent gods look over the many eons of war that rule this ancient world. All this bloodshed occurs over a backdrop of barely explored lands full of mystic creatures and powerful deities. The continual exploration of this world and the gradual advancement of humanity within it serves as merely the first of challenges for the people living in a delicate world order just waiting to implode all around them.


----------



## ggkhappy

*Hell Chases Bone*

CIA super assassin Jackson Bone dies and goes to hell but a doctor manages to resuscitate him. Now he must rely on his super assassin skills to defend himself and survive against hell's agents and monsters sent to kill him and bring him back to hell.

*Available now on Amazon Kindle for $0.99!*


----------



## lukekbell

Like Flies - A Dark, Satirical Comedy With A Side Of Murder Mystery!

A hilarious whodunnit with a heavy dose of sarcasm, it's the perfect novel for ungrown-up grown ups.

Now only £1.99 / $2.64
or
READ FOR FREE ON KINDLE UNLIMITED NOW!

http://amzn.to/2xZ9AMk - UK
http://amzn.to/2xn1PMl - US


----------



## jdrew

Limited Time Sale
Now only 99 cents
Rival demons control the lands west of the Monolith Mountains. As long as they quarrel among themselves, those living east of the mountains remain safe. But that is destined to change because of a prophecy that claims a child will be born who will unite the demons and bring destruction to the east. Gant and his friends are the only ones who can prevent the catastrophe. Should they kill the child? Resolving this moral dilemma involves a perilous undertaking that places the world in jeopardy.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

It's launch day at Crystal Lake Publishing! Only $2.99.

The legend continues with TALES FROM THE LAKE VOL.4: http://getbook.at/Lake4










Twenty-four heart-rending tales with elements of terror, mystery, and a nightmarish darkness that knows no end.

Welcome to my lake. Welcome to where dreams and hope are illusions...and pain is God.

In the spirit of popular Dark Fiction and Horror anthologies such as Gutted: Beautiful Horror Stories and Behold: Oddities, Curiosities and Undefinable Wonders, and the best of Stephen King's short fiction, comes Crystal Lake Publishing's Tales from The Lake anthologies.

This fourth volume of Speculative Fiction contains the following short stories:
Jennifer Loring - When the Dead Come Home
Joe R. Lansdale - The Folding Man
Kealan Patrick Burke - Go Warily After Dark
T. E. Grau - To the Hills
Damien Angelica Walters - Everything Hurts, Until it Doesn't
Sheldon Higdon - Drowning in Sorrow
Max Booth III - Whenever You Exhale, I Inhale
Bruce Golden - The Withering
JG Faherty - Grave Secrets
Hunter Liguore - End of the Hall
David Dunwoody - Snowmen
Timothy G. Arsenault - Pieces of Me
Maria Alexander - Neighborhood Watchers
Timothy Johnson - The Story of Jessie and Me
Michael Bailey - I will be the Reflection Until the End
E.E. King - The Honeymoon's Over
Darren Speegle - Song in a Sundress
Cynthia Ward - Weighing In
Michael Haynes - Reliving the Past
Leigh M. Lane - The Long Haul
Mark Cassell - Dust Devils
Del Howison - Liminality
Gene O'Neill - The Gardener
Jeff Cercone - Condo by the Lake

With an introduction by editor Ben Eads. Cover art by Ben Baldwin. Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from The Darkest Depths.

Experience great fiction today:
US: http://amzn.to/2ywNHDH
UK: http://amzn.to/2grvG3F
Everywhere else: http://getbook.at/Lake4

Remember to add it on Goodreads (and leave a review if you like it): https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/36433386-tales-from-the-lake-vol-4


----------



## Tuffour Frank

"NO TRUST AGAIN" by Tuffour Frank. You will love it.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

Out today from Crystal Lake Publishing ($2.99 for a limited time only - grab one before the price goes up): http://getbook.at/Nightmares1

WHERE NIGHTMARES COME FROM

THE ART OF STORYTELLING IN THE HORROR GENRE










Book one in Crystal Lake Publishing's The Dream Weaver series, Where Nightmares Come From focuses on the art of storytelling in the Horror genre, taking an idea from conception to reality--whether you prefer short stories, novels, films, or comics.

Featuring in-depth articles and interviews by Joe R. Lansdale (Hap & Leonard series), Clive Barker (Books of Blood), John Connolly (Charlie Parker series), Ramsey Campbell, Stephen King (IT), Christopher Golden (Ararat), Charlaine Harris (Midnight, Texas), Jonathan Maberry (Joe Ledger series), Kevin J. Anderson (Tales of Dune), Craig Engler (Z Nation), and many more.

The full non-fiction anthology lineup includes:
Introduction by William F. Nolan
IT'S THE STORY TELLER by Joe R. Lansdale
A-Z OF HORROR of Clive Barker
WHY HORROR? by Mark Alan Miller
PIXELATED SHADOWS by Michael Paul Gonzalez
LIKE CURSES by Ray Garton
HOW TO GET YOUR SCARE ON by S.G. Browne
STORYTELLING TECHNIQUES by Richard Thomas
HORROR IS A STATE OF MIND by Tim Waggoner
BRINGING AN IDEA TO LIFE by Mercedes M. Yardley
THE PROCESS OF A TALE by Ramsey Campbell
GREAT HORROR IS SOMETHING ALIEN by Michael Bailey
A HORRIFICALLY HAPPY MEDIUM by Taylor Grant
INTERVIEW WITH JOHN CONNOLLY by Marie O'Regan
THE STORY OF A STORY by Mort Castle
WRITING ROUNDTABLE INTERVIEW with Christopher Golden, Kevin J. Anderson, and Silvia Moreno-Garcia
HOW I SPENT MY CHILDHOOD LOOKING FOR MONSTERS AND FOUND POETRY INSTEAD by Stephanie M. Wytovich
BITS AND PIECES INTERVIEW WITH JONATHAN MABERRY by Eugene Johnson
THE REEL CREEPS by Lisa Morton
THE MONSTER SQUAD by Jess Landry
WHAT SCARES YOU by Marv Wolfman
PLAYING IN SOMEONE ELSE'S HAUNTED HOUSE by Elizabeth Massie
CREATING MAGIC FROM A BLANK PIECE OF PAPER: Del Howison interviews Tom Holland, Amber Benson, Fred Dekker, and Kevin Tenney
Z NATION: HOW SYFY'S HIT SHOW CAME TO LIFE by Craig Engler
LIFE IMITATING ART IMITATING LIFE: FILM AND ITS INFLUENCE ON REALITY by Jason V Brock
WHERE NIGHTMARES COME FROM by Paul Moore
STEPHEN KING AND RICHARD CHIZMAR DISCUSS COLLABORATING by Bev Vincent
CHARLAINE HARRIS DISCUSSES STORYTELLING by Eugene Johnson
WHAT NOW? by John Palisano

Come listen to the legends...

Cover design by Luke Spooner. Edited by Joe Mynhardt & Eugene Johnson.

Brought to you by Crystal Lake Publishing--Tales from the Darkest Depths.

Don't miss out...
US: http://amzn.to/2yQDUGm
UK: http://amzn.to/2hETwtc
Universal link: http://getbook.at/Nightmares1
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/36544568-where-nightmares-come-from

Follow the Where Nightmares Come From Facebook page (https://www.facebook.com/NightmareAnthology/) for regular updates, sneak peeks, links, interviews, and more. Or subscribe to the Crystal Lake newsletter: http://eepurl.com/xfuKP


----------



## jdrew

Black Friday Sale
99 Cents for a limited time
Former top 40 Kindle fantasy

Gant saved the girl next door from a lecherous nobleman and is now an outlaw roaming the lands outside the kingdom. Fate has plans for him that won't make him happy but might regain him his honor.

​


----------



## nickhedges369

*THE NEW MAINSTREAM* - _Mystery/Suspense/Thriller_ - *Now $2.99!*

*Crime, Passion, Revenge & A Search for Truth*










A potent new drug has infiltrated the streets of Pacquiao, turning the majority of the population into boneheads. Of course, that is good news for those who want to control their world with the help of nanotechnology...

Motivated by the notion of breaking away from dealing Swak part time, journalist Justin Jones' life is turned upside down when he stumbles into something so much bigger than just a feature on a has-been rockstar in a prominent magazine.

The New Mainstream is a gripping mystery which becomes Justin's life when he first develops a relationship with Swak and then with an ex-paratrooper, an aging rockstar, and a gorgeous pornstar with a heart of gold. Left perplexed by the unusual turn of events that surround his social close circle, Justin sets off on a treacherous search for the truth that will lead him down beautiful paths as well as blind alleys.

What is real, and what isn't? Will Justin make his breakthrough? Will he find out what happened to Debbie? Why is Salta so mysterious? And why is Leslie so interested in Sextus' life?

Skillfully weaving together actual events and illusions, the author ensures that you will keep turning the pages until you reach the unanticipated end. His eloquent, yet easy-to-read writing style will grip you from page one, caught up in the protagonist's physical and emotional battles of will.

*Get your copy right now!*


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

Out today from Crystal Lake Publishing and William Meikle at the special $2.99 launch price: http://getbook.at/GhostClub (available in paperback, as well)










The Ghost Club: Newly Found Tales of Victorian Terror

Writers never really die; their stories live on, to be found again, to be told again, to scare again.
In Victorian London, a select group of writers, led by Arthur Conan Doyle, Bram Stoker and Henry James held an informal dining club, the price of entry to which was the telling of a story by each invited guest.

These are their stories, containing tales of revenant loved ones, lost cities, weird science, spectral appearances and mysteries in the fog of the old city, all told by some of the foremost writers of the day. In here you'll find Verne and Wells, Tolstoy and Checkov, Stevenson and Oliphant, Kipling, Twain, Haggard and Blavatsky alongside their hosts.

Come, join us for dinner and a story:
Robert Louis Stevenson - Wee Davie Makes a Friend
Rudyard Kipling - The High Bungalow
Leo Tolstoy - The Immortal Memory
Bram Stoker - The House of the Dead
Mark Twain - Once a Jackass
Herbert George Wells - Farside
Margaret Oliphant - To the Manor Born
Oscar Wilde - The Angry Ghost
Henry Rider Haggard - The Black Ziggurat
Helena P Blavatsky - Born of Ether
Henry James - The Scrimshaw Set
Anton Checkov - At the Molenzki Junction
Jules Verne - To the Moon and Beyond
Arthur Conan Doyle - The Curious Affair on the Embankment

Experience it today:
Universal Link: http://getbook.at/GhostClub
Amazon US: http://amzn.to/2Agr6N9
Amazon UK: http://amzn.to/2kbsASH
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/36680102-the-ghost-club
FB event: https://www.facebook.com/events/1980022735543624/

Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

TALES FROM THE LAKE VOL.1 is now only priced at 99c.

Featuring short stories by Graham Masterton, Tim Waggoner, Elizabeth Massie, Taylor Grant, Tim Curran, Jennifer Loring, John Paul Allen, John Palisano, Bev Vincent, and many more.










Dive into Crystal Lake Publishing's popular Dark Fiction anthology series today: http://getbook.at/AmazonLakeVOne


----------



## William Meikle

Nice jump up the ranks on Amazon for INFESTATION during Severed Press' 99c promotion. Although it means little in the grand scheme of things, its always nice to hit one of the top 20 lists,

#19 in Genre Fiction > Sea Stories


----------



## MoriganShaw

Hi all! If you enjoy epic fantasy, I'd love to have some fellow authors take a look at my new book, Edelaine's Folly: Book One of the Idoramin Chronicles.

Thanks!

http://amzn.to/2CMav1G


----------



## Jenna Lyn Wright

Hey all - Hellion: Asylum of Ash, the prequel to my upcoming HELLION urban fantasy series, is available for $2.99!

_A demon, a witch, a werewolf, and a vampire get thrown into an asylum..._

Screaming about demons with my parent's blood on my hands had gotten me thrown into Ash City Asylum. Maybe I'm a demon, too. Maybe I'm crazy. Or maybe I'm not the only strange one in here...

My roommate is a self-professed witch, another girl threw a panicked fit about the full moon during dinner, and I caught an inmate with fangs sneaking a raw-meat midnight snack.

The thing is, my new friends have started coming back from their therapy sessions with their memories foggy and their bodies bruised. I'm beginning to realize that the truly dangerous creatures in here are the humans, and escape is our only option...

Asylum of Ash is an 18,500 word prequel to the upcoming HELLION series and introduces characters set to reoccur in the Counterfeit City Chronicles.


----------



## ElectenggEbooks

Delighted to announce the box set is on sale for a limited time!

· UNINTERRUPTED POWER SUPPLY SYSTEM: (ELECTRICAL ENGINEERING)
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076GNBHTX

√ Free on 1st Jan'18

· INDUSTRIAL POWER SYSTEMS PROTECTION: ELECTRICAL ENGINEERING 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077K64L8Q

√ Free on 21st Jan'18

· BASIC DESIGN OF 400/220KV SUB-STATION: ELECTRICAL ENGINEERING 
(https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077Z4HR62)
√ 81% discount from 7th Jan'18 to 9th Jan'18

· Industrial Cabling and Earthing Design Engineering Handbook: Electrical Engineering
(https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075HXCRMN)
√ 60% discount from 7th Jan'18 to 9th Jan'18

· INDUSTRIAL DESIGN ENGINEERING AND APPLICATIONS HANDBOOK: (ELECTRICAL ENGINEERING)
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075FW2DLM

√ 60% discount from 30th Dec'17 to 31st Dec'17

· INDUSTRIAL INDOOR & OUTDOOR LIGHTING DESIGN ENGINEERING HANDBOOK: ELECTRICAL ENGINEERING
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0763N9R6S

√Kindle user-3.02 USD


----------



## C. J. Sears

Both novels in the "Evils of this World" horror/thriller series are 99 cents until 12:00 AM GMT on December 30th. If you're an enthusiast for fast-paced scares, likeable protagonists, and murderous conspiracies, these books will crawl right up your spine. For less than $2 altogether and time ticking away, there's no reason to walk away from the case. Join Llewyn Finch and investigate the chills inside this X-Files styled series. Click on the images below and buy today if you're interested:

Book 2 (4 Stars on Amazon)
One-Line Synopsis: Reunited with his former partner and lover, Llewyn Finch uncovers a government conspiracy.


Book 1 (4.5 Stars on Amazon)
One-Line Synopsis: Llewyn Finch investigates occult activity in a small town.


----------



## D A Bale

Looking for some laughs? Join sassy and smart-mouthed Vicki as she solves a murder while contemplating committing one when her arch nemesis becomes embroiled in the brouhaha. Book four of the Bartender Babe Chronicles DIE BEFORE YOU WAKE is on sale for .99 through mid-January, 2018. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B074RQH8PP/










*What do you get when you combine a coma-inducing career, an ardent academic, and a nefarious nemesis?

A Vicki Bohanan hangover cocktail.*

Your favorite bartender babe is back and cutting a trail through a new vocation, with a college class tucked between briefs instead of sheets, and an alarm clock in two - er, tow. It's no secret that a sleep-deprived Vicki is a volatile Vicki.

Especially when a certain Texas Ranger goes MIA.

And her first official case involves one pageanted Padget accused of murder.

Even as her recently resuscitated relationship with Zeke Taylor hits a skid mark visible from the International Space Station, it's up to Vicki to put aside old rivalries to rescue a former beauty queen from the guillotine - and all before her secret pops out.

Witness the cat fur hit the fan as the claws come out in book four of the Bartender Babe Chronicles. Garfield's not the only one who hates mornings.


----------



## lolahrunda

Do you enjoy reading asian fantasy that involves kitsune, deities then Hikari Okami Kitsune Series is the book to check out. Curent review on amazon is based on the old version of the book. The link to the book is right below.
https://www.amazon.com/Hikari-Okami-Kitsune-Lolah-Runda-ebook/dp/B078RBL889

Hikari is a Kitsune, member of the mighty demon fox race. He is also a royal, born heir to the powerful nine tail demon fox. His birthright is to rule his people, but instead, Hikari decides to escape his noble burden of leadership and enter the world of humans. There, he discovers excitement but also danger he never could have imagined.

He is soon betrayed and captured with no means of escape. His hope is restored by the appearance of a reincarnated priestess. Miyako is a human who stumbled upon Hikari, not knowing of her own past incarnation. They form a close bond, but Hikari still isn't sure if Miyako is enemy or friend, destiny or downfall.


----------



## jdrew

*Last few Days 99 Cents
4.8 of 5* Amazon rating*
Olga isn't really a mermaid, no, she's genetically engineered to live in the middle of the Pacific Ocean. She herds tuna with the help of trained dolphins. Life isn't easy and she's looking for #romance. Good luck with that. And worse, someone is out to kill her.

​


----------



## mphicks

​
To kick off its release, BROKEN SHELLS: A SUBTERRANEAN HORROR NOVELLA is *only 99c* through Saturday!

*About BROKEN SHELLS*
Antoine DeWitt is a man down on his luck. Broke and recently fired, he knows the winning Money Carlo ticket that has landed in his mailbox from a car dealership is nothing more than a scam. The promise of five thousand dollars, though, is too tantalizing to ignore.

Jon Dangle is a keeper of secrets, many of which are buried deep beneath his dealership. He works hard to keep them hidden, but occasionally sacrifices are required, sacrifices who are penniless, desperate, and who will not be missed. Sacrifices exactly like DeWitt.

When Antoine steps foot on Dangle's car lot, it is with the hope of easy money. Instead, he finds himself trapped in a deep, dark hole, buried alive. If he is going to survive the nightmare ahead of him, if he has any chance of seeing his wife and child again, Antoine will have to do more than merely hope. He will have to fight his way back to the surface, and pray that Jon Dangle's secrets do not kill him first.

*Praise for BROKEN SHELLS*
"A fun and nasty little novella...If you're a big creature-feature fan (digging on works like Adam Cesare's Video Night or Hunter Shea's They Rise) you're going to love this book." 
- *Glenn Rolfe, author of Becoming and Blood and Rain*

"An adrenaline-fueled, no punches pulled, onslaught of gruesome action! Highly recommended!" 
- *Horror After Dark*

"The very definition of a page-turner. Michael Patrick Hicks delivers right-between-the-eyes terror." 
- *The Haunted Reading Room*


----------



## SueSeabury

Do you love the 80s? New York City? Young love? How about lasting love & Hollywood? If any of these apply, check this book out for only 99 cents. Also available on KU. https://www.amazon.com/East-Side-Story-Swimming-Sharks-ebook/dp/B078SD3421/


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

To celebrate the release of Darren Speegle's VARYING DISTANCES tomorrow, I've made his THE THIRD TWIN novel only 99c for the next three days. So you can pick up both eBooks for only $1.98/1.98p!

















"Speegle works in the seams of fiction; he inhabits the twilight land between psychological horror and the supernatural." - Laird Barron

"Creepy and atmospheric, Darren Speegle's THE THIRD TWIN is a winding, lushly written nightmare that will linger with you. Yes, you." - Paul Tremblay, author of A Head Full of Ghosts and Disappearance at Devil's Rock

VARYING DISTANCES: http://getbook.at/Distances
THE THIRD TWIN: http://getbook.at/ThirdTwin

Brought to you by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths.


----------



## dj Rangel

​
(When the Music's in You Book One)​A three hanky romance​Just $.99​On sale now through Valentine's Day, Feb. 14!​


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

Look what's on sale today and tomorrow for only 99c (lowest price it's ever been)!










Featuring in-depth articles and interviews by Joe R. Lansdale (Hap & Leonard series), Clive Barker (Books of Blood), John Connolly (Charlie Parker series), Ramsey Campbell, Stephen King (IT), Christopher Golden (Ararat), Charlaine Harris (Midnight, Texas), Jonathan Maberry (Joe Ledger series), Kevin J. Anderson (Tales of Dune), Craig Engler (Z Nation), and many more.

Experience it in paperback or Kindle
US: http://amzn.to/2yQDUGm
UK: http://amzn.to/2hETwtc
Universal link: http://getbook.at/Nightmares1
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/36544568-where-nightmares-come-from
Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/NightmareAnthology/

Helps spread the word by retweeting this post: https://twitter.com/crystallakepub/status/965546723589414913


----------



## leeboy

I have a spooky novel for .99 cents!

https://www.amazon.com/Ghoulish-Good-Time-Alan-Zacher-ebook/dp/B005N1OTY4/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## dj Rangel

WHEN THE MUSIC'S IN YOU​A Duo, but each is a solo​Okay, okay. Each is a stand alone story but in each, music is crucial to that story​
On sale for $2.99 each till the end of February or read free in Kindle Unlimited​
 ​
[size=14pt]Music is a powerful force. 
​It makes us weep; it fills us with joy. 
​It makes us want to dance; it gentles us into sleep. 
​For the gifted musician, it lays bare the soul.​
In FINDING JULIE, music almost costs Mac his marriage before it brings his wife back to him again.​ For Gideon in NO TOMORROWS, the music has died before a love greater than his loss reawakens it.
​
​


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

FROZEN SHADOWS AND OTHER CHILLING STORIES is out today in paperback and Kindle (http://getbook.at/FrozenShadows) - Only $2.99 for a day or two.

"A maestro of the field, Gene O'Neill's stories are consistently well-executed. He writes with authority, depth, and loads of worldly and writerly experience, and delivers fascinating stuff." - Darren Speegle, author of THE THIRD TWIN and VARYING DISTANCES










"Gene O'Neill's greatest strength is that he writes for, and about, the common man. There are no all-powerful superheroes in his fiction; no stereotypical movie star macho men kicking unrealistic ass in his work. No, he simply writes about people - real people - men and women down on their luck who have flaws and addictions, or struggle with money problems and relationships, and all the other worries and hardships that plague much of society." - Gord Rollo, author of The Jigsaw Man and The Translators

We're launching the eBook at $2.99 (price goes up to $3.99 tomorrow), and there's a very special giveaway link inside (more info on our website: http://www.crystallakepub.com/frozenshadows/)

We even have a limited-time-only gorgeous T-Shirt available: http://crystallakepub.storenvy.com/products/23340948-clp-frozen-shadows-t-shirt-limited-time

Experience it today!
Amazon US: http://amzn.to/2ESMWd9
Amazon UK: http://amzn.to/2FxzDMf
Universal Link: http://getbook.at/FrozenShadows
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/38751312-frozen-shadows-and-other-chilling-stories

Not sure FROZEN SHADOWS is the book for you, then try out this free short story by Gene O'Neill in Mobi and/or ePub:
Amazon: http://getbook.at/Firebug 
Everywhere else: https://www.books2read.com/u/3yZRGn

Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths.


----------



## dj Rangel

Back by Popular Demand​NO TOMORROWS ​is $.99 again​but you can read FREE on Kindle Unlimited​​


----------



## grimshawl

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B079VVG2P5/ref=nav_timeline_asin?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

The Dungeon Con, One Foot in the Grave Book 1 of a fantasy trilogy dungeon building series.

Hank Graves, local game master, and all around good guy is setting off for a weekend getaway with his girlfriend to Dungeon Con to role play and cosplay. But the weekend doesn't go at all like Hank planned on. Instead he is dumped by his girlfriend, kidnapped by a demon and taken to another world before being changed into a dungeon by a lich and that's just the start of Hanks problems. Can He manage to find a way out of all this mystical grief or will a fantasy world much like the ones he has always fantasized about be enough to seal his fate.


----------



## Jason Chapman

Available on Amazon


----------



## dj Rangel

Boost


----------



## WildYonderPress

4.7 stars on Amazon, 4.6 stars on Audible, 4.25 stars on Goodreads. _Zombie Bigfoot_ hit #1 in Horror Comedy last year. For a creature feature full of colorful characters and madcap mayhem, look no further. And if audiobooks are your thing, why pay $19.95? Get the 99 cent Kindle... and add the audiobook for $7.49.

https://www.amazon.com/Zombie-Bigfoot-Creature-Quest-Book-ebook/dp/B01IIPQLCY

"_Zombie Bigfoot_ is a super fun book that moves at a pace that will leave you breathless. The story is everything that I loved about the creature features that I used to watch on the late night horror shows of my youth." Horror Maiden

"From the ridiculous characters like the hunter to the multitudes of pulpy kills it aims to please the low-budget movie aficionado. The dialogue is good and the action is delivered in spades. If you like overly dramatic gory kills then _Zombie Bigfoot_ will make you go all squishy inside." Sci-Fi and Scary

"Sullivan was able to create his bigfoot characters and make them so remarkable and almost believable. For a zombie story, it was incredibly dynamic. Sullivan put a lot of thought into every twist and turn." AudioBook Reviewer

"_Zombie Bigfoot_ is one of those stories that will stick with me... I would put this up with the adventure greats Preston & Child and David Wood." Brian Krespan of Brian's Book Blog.

"I love how the story is told from the perspective of the Bigfoot as well as the humans. The relationship Sullivan builds between the Bigfoot and Dr. Bishop, then later his daughter, is very touching." Todd Vogel: AudaVoxx

"I'm not a huge zombie fan but this book was hysterical." Will Read for Booze


----------



## Bobby Axelrod

Want to increase your ENERGY level ALL DAY LONG!!!
Get my FREE KINDLE BOOK "MEAL PREP: 20 Meal Prep alkaline foods Recipes for Weight Loss and Body Strength" for FREE on amazon until TODAY!!!

Get it here NOW!!!

https://www.amazon.com/MEAL-PREP-alkaline-Strength-strength-ebook/dp/B07BVX4XHL/


----------



## WildYonderPress

Best Seller _Deep Shadow_ is only 99 cents for three more days! Enrolled in Kindle Unlimited. Action, adventure, and suspense in the Caribbean.

https://www.amazon.com/Deep-Shadow-Caribbean-Dive-Adventures-ebook/dp/B07CP668GH

"_Deep Shadow_ will probably be up there with my Best of 2018 books. 5 out of 5 Stars." -_Brian's Book Blog_.

"Every damn sentence in _Deep Shadow_ vibrates with authenticity - whether it's diving at the edge of an abyss, pushing an open fisherman to its limits in a rough sea, or detailing a claustrophobic smuggler submarine. You can smell the sweat on the bad guys, and the good guys (and girls) never seem contrived. _Deep Shadow_ is accurate, paced like an anxious thoroughbred, and highly entertaining." - Michael Reisig, bestselling author of _The Road to Key West_ series.

"The age old adage of write what you know, becomes very important when you write about a technical subject like scuba diving. When you get all the details right, and throw in just the right amounts of action, humor, romance, and suspense, you have a novel like this." - Wayne Stinnett, bestselling author of _Fallen Out_.


----------



## Ranice Tara

Hey Guys!



My first kindle poetry ebook 'Marigold' is free to download till 7th May, 2018 for the reading pleasure of all, specially for the child in each one of us. I am prepared for all kinds of reviews! 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CP799ZQ

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Janelle Peel

The Clutch Mistress Series
"A new addictive Vampire Saga. Unique and fast-paced. Not another typical Vampire Shifter story." Amazon Reviewer
https://www.amazon.com/Janelle-Peel/e/B074K3FM8C/
Urban Fantasy
All six e-books are enrolled in Kindle Unlimited!
.99 cents-
Vampire Mage (4.4 stars on Amazon)
Allied Mage (4.3 stars on Amazon)
$2.99-
Chosen Mage (4.4 stars on Amazon)
Alpha Mage (4.8 stars on Amazon)
The Sundering (4.9 stars on Amazon)

(There is a 6th book but it is not priced below the $3 threshold.)


----------



## FelissaEly

*99 cents through May 19th (normally $4.99)*, _The Fiasco In News_ is filled with superheroes, sarcasm, and stalkers. Read about Adam's struggle to deal with the fact that he's a walking disaster-magnet for superpowered events.








Amazon https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072JG7BR4
Barnes & Noble https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-fiasco-in-news-stephan-morse/1126866137?ean=2940158768569
Google Play https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Stephan_Morse_The_Fiasco_In_News?id=_D09DwAAQBAJ
iTunes 



Kobo https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/the-fiasco-in-news


----------



## jdrew

To celebrate being voted group read for the month in the action/adventure category at Goodreads, "War Party" is on sale for 99 cents.

​


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

It's book launch day over at Crystal Lake Publishing: http://getbook.at/HouseOfSighs
(Kindle version only $2.99 - limited time only!)










"There isn't enough quality Australian horror fiction out there, and in the face of this, Dries proves himself an author to watch." - Hellnotes.com

Experience it today: http://getbook.at/HouseOfSighs
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/40037614-house-of-sighs

Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths.


----------



## TascheLaine

Happy Mother's Day Weekend! _*CLOSURE*_ is discounted to *99¢* for a limited time. You can pick up a copy today on Amazon! 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07BC5627S


----------



## jdrew

On Sale 99 Cents
Goodreads Action/Adventure Group Read going on now
A page turner, suspense novel with a surprise ending.


----------



## eevalancaster

Looking for a good thriller to read this weekend?
Amazon UK's #1 Religious Mystery since July 2017 is on Sale for 99 cents.
http://getbook.at/thelazarussuccession










A must-read!

"Hold on, you're going to really enjoy this book. It's one of those up all nighters that grip you and will not let go. From the very beginning to the unbelievable ending each character will reach out to you with that touch of knowing them. In your mind you will see them, hear them, and feel what they feel. All this wrapped around an adventure you will want more of. The writing skill of this author is remarkable."

"He leaped between time periods weaving a very well researched and developed tale of intrigue and mystery. A cast of supremely well-written characters and a story line that kept you guessing."


----------



## Harvey Click

New release, just 99 cents for a limited time.



Mix one shot of George R. R. Martin with one shot of Robert A. Heinlein for a potent cocktail of epic battles, thrilling adventures, non-stop action, and astonishing marvels!

When a young woman is whisked away to a planet populated by kidnapped humans and strange extraterrestrials, she faces perilous swordfights, flying battleships, mind-controlling alien lifeforms, crocodiles with wings, snakes that devour horses, an extinct race that communicates through its singing sculptures, an "uncertainty sink" that warps time, an interplanetary translocator guided by disembodied human brains, a gloomy castle seething with secrets, and labyrinthine catacombs filled with deadly assassins.


----------



## Jena H

What if you got to meet the star of one of your favorite TV shows--one of the hottest shows on TV, in fact? You imagine how it will go: you'll possibly gush a bit more than you'd like (once a fangirl....), and he'll be gracious and self-deprecating. Right?

Well, that's not what happens when Dana Hayes meets the man on whom she based a fictional character. She imagined the actor being pleasant and charming.

WRONG. Instead, Kaden MacKay is rude and boorish. Shocked, Dana's intention is to walk away and never see him again.

See what happens, and how she manages to peak behind the curtain at the man behind the famous name.


----------



## Karen4books

Finally finished the third book of my trilogy! So many wonderful reviews. Book one is only $.99 if you would like to start the unique journey of bird flu survivors that begin to grow bones on the outside of their bodies. Set in the Ohio Valley in the 1980s, this fantasy thriller is packed with a cool Gram that speaks in crazy phrases, a tiny piglet you never want to underestimate and loads of mystery, murder and magic! Check it out! NOW 70 REVIEWS! Also available in PAPERBACK!

UK LINK https://www.amazon.co.ebook/dp/B00Y6YD6KC

USA LINK. amzn.to/2IH6myQ


----------



## sablewriter

Attention readers of erotic romance and fantasy! 
Looking for a book that will take your mind off your day-to-day stresses and deliver plenty of thigh-clenching, panty-wetting moments?

Hot Winged Heroes: [https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CJRW9D9][/https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CJRW9D9]

From an erotic harem party to the suites of a five star hotel, four dangerously dreamy bad boys with wings get into all sorts of naughty scrapes!

Used to silences and short conversations, smoldering hot Angel Alexander is blown away after hooking up with enticing, free-spirited Renate at an erotic harem party. She breaks down his walls, turns his world upside down and shows him she'll do anything for him, even if it means putting herself in danger.

Three devastatingly hot angels, Xavier, Augustine and Dominic, attend a launch of a five-star hotel. While there, they're entertained by a group of gorgeous female escorts, women with whom they can fulfill their every sexual fantasy. They're also thrust into a fight for their lives, battling a powerful enemy...

Hot Winged Heroes, an erotic fantasy action adventure and romance, is just $2.99


----------



## Korey70

*What On Earth Are We Doing Here: Our Purpose In Life*

Kindle Promotion for $0.99 until Aug. 2nd!
Non-Fiction, Philosophy, Self-Knowledge, Psychology

Many of us have all wondered the purpose of our lives. I'm one of them.

We are often aware of this meaning and purpose through society's perspective - acquiring wealth, success, happiness, etc.

If we have religious beliefs, we can also realize it through our faith.

This book explores life's purpose through humans' intrinsic needs. Things we strive for even if we're not conscious of it.

Right now is on promo in Kindle for 99c. And as a bonus only on KBoards, if you download it and provide a review after reading, I'm willing to return 0.99 to you so you can get the book for free! Just pm me with your paypal account.

Thank you all, and much love


----------



## Pamela

*Deadly Memories* - 99 cents

​
*Synopsis:*
Andrea goes to a posh party in Beverly Hills, and ends up at the bottom of a cliff in a car crash.

This begins a series of events. She marries the wrong person for the right reasons, but he has secrets. Her terrible headaches tell her something she can't remember is putting her in danger. There is the beautiful wedding in France, but Andrea longs for the man she has loved for years.

What happened on the night of the car crash? Was it really an accident? Will Andrea finally understand in time to save her life?

Thanks for checking out Deadly Memories
Pam​
*312 pages*​*119 reviews on Amazon and thanks to reviewers. 4 reviews were recently removed, I don't know why.*​
            ​


----------



## Jena H

Cops!

One is a seasoned, seen-it-all veteran. The other is an eager rookie.

And they get every kind of call, from the silly to the serious.



**This series has been likened to the vintage show Adam-12. A must-read for every law enforcement officer!**


----------



## Jena H

When you need to do something good, sometimes you need to be a little bad.

*It Takes a Thief*

That's Gina's motto, anyway. At least, it is now. An adept thief and pickpocket, Gina works with Nick Aston and puts her, uh, special skills to good use.

Together they work to help people... taking down one crook at a time.


----------



## Jena H

What if you got to meet the star of one of your favorite TV shows--one of the hottest shows on TV, in fact? You imagine how it will go: you'll possibly gush a bit more than you'd like (once a fangirl....), and he'll be gracious and self-deprecating. Right?

Well, that's not what happens when Dana Hayes meets the man on whom she based a fictional character. She imagined the actor being pleasant and charming.

WRONG. Instead, Kaden MacKay is rude and boorish. Shocked, Dana's intention is to walk away and never see him again.

See what happens, and how she manages to peak behind the curtain at the man behind the famous name.


----------



## SofiaM

*Ruby's story is FREE till Midnight Tonight on Amazon*

​
The Cat Walk Agency hires models--only the most beautiful women are chosen. But there is another darker and clandestine side-line at this modeling agency. A few special women are hired for a short time by 'men-of-means.' The cost is high--it might be even higher for the women who are thus employed. Each of the women uses an alias. This is the story Ruby.

Ruby has a very serious, secret problem. When she goes on an assignment, her client, Richie, suddenly understands some truths about Ruby that will change both of their lives forever.

Thanks.
Sofia


----------



## RogerWeston

Get started on The Brandt Series here in the 3 book boxset https://www.amazon.com/Brandt-Box-Set-Action-Thrillers-ebook/dp/B07DKPLR9G/ref=sr_1_7?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1535912491&sr=1-7

Book 1: Where it all begins...The explosive start to the action-packed Brandt Series. The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Action Thriller

"Great reading. Very Exciting....Very enjoyable action thriller!

"The master of assassin novels, Vince Flynn, now has serious competition." Librarian review for The Golden Catch

Book 1 in The Brandt Series

Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone.

Making amends for his horrible past...betrayed by his employer...torn from the woman he loves...spy recruiter Chuck Brandt is down, but not out. Now he will have to recruit the only man alive that can help him - the man he used to be. 
*
What others are saying about Weston's books- *

_"When I start an exciting book I end up finishing it in the one sitting and this was what I did with this novel ... Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

"I found this to be action-packed with interesting glimpses into the spy world."

"I thought this was a very good, well written book."

"Fast moving read and lots of action. I was sorry when I finished it that I didn't have another to read just like it.

"I found this novel fast moving and very descriptive of the characters and places. it has a very good story line."

"Great reading. Very Exciting....Very enjoyable action thriller! I would recommend it to friends I hope his other books are just as good."

"Great book action from start to finish. Story line makes it hard to put down. If you like action then this book will keep you entertained. Recommended reading."

"The Recruiter is a thriller that I couldn't put down until I read the last sentence. It is well written and kept me guessing what could possibly happen next. Very suspenseful to the end."

"A great yarn with hero, twists and turns.....the technology and love at their best."

"Loved this book, will definitely be re-reading it at a later date." _

305 pages

*THE BRANDT SERIES*
The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (The Brandt Series Book 1)
The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (The Brandt Series Book 2) 
Rogue Op: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (The Brandt Series Book 3) 
Rogue Op II: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (The Brandt Series Book 4) 
American Op: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (The Brandt Series Book 5)
Global Tilt: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (The Brandt Series Book 6)
Vulcan Eye: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (The Brandt Series Book 7)
Shadow Lawyer: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (The Brandt Series Book 
Shadow Court: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (The Brandt Series Book 9)
The Doorman: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (The Brandt Series Book 10)

*THE SANDS SERIES*
Fatal Return: A Jake Sands Action-Adventure (The Sands Series Book 1) 
The Confession: A Jake Sands Action Adventure (The Sands Series Book 2)

*STAND ALONE THRILLERS*
The Golden Catch: A Frank Murdoch Action-Adventure 
The Gems of Tsingy de Bemeraha: A Paul Cook Action-Adventure 
The Assassin's Wife: A Meg Coles Thriller

Short Stories by Roger Weston 
The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss 
The True Tale of Castaway Ann Saunders


----------



## Jena H

Two cops..... one a seasoned veteran, the other a green-as-they-come rookie. They work well together, and no matter what kind of silly things they see on the beat, they manage to ferret out criminals.

If you loved Adam-12, this book (and the whole Boys in Blue series) is for you!!


----------



## Jacob Roberts

Hello!

I'm here with my first published book: "Self-Confidence: How To Stop Self-Doubt And Start To Believe In Yourself".



*Here Is a Preview Of What Is Inside:*

What is self-confidence and what it's not
How a lack of self-confidence affects your life
Behavior comparison for confident and diffident people
How to use fear to your advantage
4 practical steps to become more confident
And much, much more!
*Now for the limited time, the book is offered for only $0.99!*


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

Out today from Crystal Lake Publishing for only $2.99: http://getbook.at/DeadStage










"The Dead Stage - the period of time between completing the working draft of a stage play and placing it with an interested party." - Dan Weatherer

Dan Weatherer, an author turned playwright, learned quickly that there are practices playwrights can implement to dramatically increase the appeal of their work.

Inside, you'll find advice that will enable you to better tailor your work to the needs of the theatre industry, without having to compromise on style, content or subject matter. Dan discusses his early mistakes, and presents the advice of notable theatre professionals including the award-winning playwright, Deborah McAndrew, noted actor Matthew Spence, and London Horror Festival producer, Kate Danbury (along with many, many more!).

You'll also be able to read several of Dan's completed stage plays, which are presented in a preferred industry format, and often contain side-notes detailing the success (and failures) of said pieces.

From budgets to set design, run-time to cast size, if you ever felt the desire to write for the stage, following the advice presented in this book will help improve your chances of pairing your script with an interested party, hopefully making The Dead Stage pass almost unnoticed.

Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing-Tales from the Darkest Depths.


----------



## jdrew

*With Halloween just around the corner 
A three-pack of spooky stories for 99 cents*

​


----------



## Jena H

*** Hallmark Channel is gearing up for their annual holiday romance movie onslaught. If you want to get in the romantic mood, this book may be right up your alley! ***

Choose your hot crush actor from a favorite TV show, and imagine him as the main character in this book. Wouldn't we all swoon?? Dana Hayes tries not to, but....

Dana's first book has just been published--and she's a bit nervous about people connecting her story to a handsome, popular actor. Yeah, she based her main character on the hunky star, but she didn't want that to be too well known. When she's assigned to do promotional appearances with the actor in question, Kaden MacKay, she discovers that--unlike his famous TV character--the man is a complete JERK.

Thrown together more than she'd like, Dana eventually learns that there's more to Kaden than his rugged looks and brusque manner....
[/size]



If you love those movies on the Hallmark Channel, this book is probably right up your alley. Give it a try!


----------



## qualitypoint

My below Books are below 3 bucks, and are available in Kindle Unlimited also.
1. Best Motivational Quotes: A Huge Collection of Quotes that Can Change Your Life
2. How to Earn from YouTube Videos?: My Experience with YouTube


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

Out today on Kindle and paperback from Crystal Lake Publishing - http://getbook.at/Beatrice2
(Kindle selling at 99c for today only)

Beatrice is back to face her greatest threat since. . .well, the last time!










In Cooper's Cove a hapless team of archaeologists unleash the vengeful spirit of a 16th Century witch on the sleepy seaside town of Dorsal Finn. Hexes and curses fly as Beatrice and her friends must find out what links the appearance of this incredible foe and The Spirit of the Ocean, a super-yacht hosting the biggest celebrity charity event the town has ever seen.

As the population of Dorsal Finn succumbs to witchcraft, so Beatrice must gate-crash the party with her motley-crew of friends and allies in the hope of stopping the witch's sinister plan, and save everyone from endless oblivion. . . Again.

This novel is great for those who like their supernatural adventures laced with humour, sinister action and mystery. Fans of Stranger Things, The Goonies, The Librarians, The Monster Squad, Ghostbusters, Buffy the Vampire Slayer and Nancy Drew will delight in the antics and adventures of Beatrice and her off-the-wall friends.

Murder. Mystery. Monsters. Welcome to the world of Beatrice Beecham!

"Supernatural YA at its finest." - Tom Deady, Bram Stoker Award winning author of HAVEN.

"Worthy of sharing the shelf with the very best that the YA field has to offer." - This is Horror

"Entertaining and enterprising fun!" - Ginger Nuts of Horror

Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths.

Experience it today!
Amazon: http://getbook.at/Beatrice2
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/42762991-beatrice-beecham-s-ship-of-shadows


----------



## Pamela

*Deadly Memories
99 cents

*​​
*Deadly Memories - When Andrea is in a car accident after a posh Hollywood party and can't remember how it happened, a chain of events enfolds, leading to her marriage to an Ambassador's son in France. But what she can't remember might kill her.*


----------



## Jena H

Two ordinary beat cops. Who do extra-ordinary work.


----------



## dj Rangel

KEL'S ANGEL, a cowboy romance San Antonio style!​
​$2.99 or read FREE with Kindle Unlimited​


----------



## archaeoroutes

​*Currently in the top 100 books in Kindle US.*​Struggling with newfound sentience and desperately trying to repair itself, The Indescribable Joy of Destruction is a ship trying to find a new home. In a galaxy torn apart by generations of civil war, that isn't an easy task. Tired of being used as a killing machine, it has a huge decision to make: hide and save itself, or help other artificial intelligences achieve freedom. Unable to make the decision alone, it revives the sole human aboard - the enemy officer who crippled it.
Commander Olivia Johnson wakes to find herself in the infirmary of a strange vessel. Her nightmares deepen when she discovers it is the ship that attacked her destroyer. Even as she recovers from her physical injuries, she can't get past her survivor's guilt. She might have failed to protect her crew, but she vows to take revenge on their killer. 
When the ship uncovers a genocidal plot by the commander's own admirals, Johnson realises just what is at stake. Together, the AI ship and the human officer must recruit outsiders from both sides. Training the misfits in battle to prevent the atrocity may be an impossible task, but running and hiding is no longer an option. 
*99c for the rest of December then returns to $2.99*​


----------



## davart

Nineteen-year-old solar witch Sarah Kay Marcell is assaulted by a vampire. Her body is left lying on a river bank in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania. Cause of death cannot be determined on-scene so is left unanswered pending an autopsy. Police lieutenant Michael LaFuria discovers a top hat and skull collectable zippo cigarette lighter in the woman’s purse. Checking to see if the lighter works, he discovers its internal parts missing. Instead he finds a heart-shaped emerald amulet tucked inside. He secretly pockets it.

You may never laugh so hard or feel so deeply as you experience the 'Curious Magic & Strange Events' characters endear or alienate themselves to you. Meet Jimi Hendrix Kolve. Following a near death experience he develops the ability to fly in his astral body. During his spare time he teaches the members of a bicycle club called Mel's Angels how to fly in theirs. Then he rescues Krislyn Ann LaFuria, a strong willed twenty-year-old woman, from kidnappers. Over time they develop a close relationship.
Together with three dogs, Sampson, Wagger and a dachshund, Elvis Pretzel, they befriend an inter-galactic wizard, Trissmaggis or Maggis as he prefers to be called. Soon after a tyrannosaurus-rex intergalactic wizard, Dregyon, a baby quasar, Existor, and the Burgess of Telgh join the small band.
Meanwhile a vampire, Sinasted Castele, along with the once good turned bad head of the inter-galactic wizard's council, Luten Greck and his evil mentor Hithus are determined to make Earth the feeding grounds of Sinasted and his 'vamps' as he calls his followers. They intend to accomplish their goal by using the powers of enchanted bloodstones against all foes. Will Jimi and his group be able to counter the bloodstones and turn back Hithus and his evildoers?


----------



## Anton Ngo

77% CEOs say PR increases sales - The Value of Corporate Reputation

This[/size]*#1 Amazon Best-Selling Book in Media & Communication & Business Consulting*[/size][/size]is written for entrepreneurs, business owners, managers, executives, communications professionals, marketing & salespeople who want to take the most out of public relations.


"Fennomenal PR" is based on the principle of Omnipresence Marketing that helps your company amplify brand message, maintain good reputation, sell more with ease and accelerate growth!


























*You will learn*
• Earned Media Coverage: Earned media is 3 times more credible than advertising. Learn how to build media relations, refine story angles, and pitch media to gain publicity

• Thought Leadership Campaign: create professional opinion articles in trade magazines, blog the correct way to convert website visitors into clients

• Media Monitoring: know when your company is mentioned, detect fake news, & prevent online reputation crises.

• Spokesperson Training:8 in 10 American CEO say media training is the most effective way to get messages across. Learn how to prepare for media interview, position your company as industry expert, and prevent further damage during a crisis

• Media Events Management: organise outstanding media events, prepare marketing materials, setup venue, send media invitations and prepare execs for interview.

• Social Media Management: set social media goals, create content plan to engage & convert followers to customers, and handle social media crisis. You don't want to act like United Airline or Starbuck during social media crisis!

• Crisis Communication Management: 70% of small companies that experience a crisis go out of business within 1 year. Discover how to create a crisis communication plan to damage control, ATIPTOE principles at the heart of managing crisis, and prepare training for management

• Online Reputation Management:Businesses lose 22% of potential customers when 1 negative article shows up on the 1st page of Google. Learn how to monitor what people say about your company online & fix reputation crisis

• Speaking Engagement Management: Speaking gigs help your company promote its expertise & engage prospective clients. Learn 5 ways to flood your inbox with speaking offers, pitch event managers, negotiate fee and logistics, generate leads from stage, get referrals over and over again

• Influencer Marketing Campaign: Connect with industry influencers to reach your targeted clients. Learn how to find, connect, and run campaigns with influencers to increase your brand awareness and sell more products & services.

• Working with PR Agency: know 5 signs of good PR agency and 6 rules to foster a long-term positive relationship with your publicist so your company does not waste time constantly looking for your perfect agency

This book features hundreds of case studies of companies, media quotes, study results and public figures. More importantly, the author details hundreds of PR rookie mistakes to avoid!

*REVIEW*

"The target audience of the news media is what determines how you can improve the news release from your company. It's about reaching out and it's about rethinking. Fake ads as well as fake news only confuse and disappoint the intended public. Anton Ngo has made a useful and concise handbook with the do and don't for your business to avoid unnecessary mistakes. What are you waiting for?" 
*-- Christian Forsberg, Senior News Editor at Svenska Yle, Finland National Public Service Broadcasting Company*
*----------------------------------*

"A well written dosage of how true PR works today! One of the biggest lessons from this book is that in our media bombarding modern day, when we are exposed to thousands of messages, news is not enough anymore to attract publicity. The news has to tell a good story that people can remember and identify with. This book distills insightful tactics and interesting example to refine story angles so media can say: This is good piece of content that out readers want to read. The key is to plan ahead in advance for predictable themes and listen constantly for news opportunities. If your company has struggled with publicity, the author's straight suggestions can point you to the right direction."
*-- Raphael Collazo, Author of The Millennial Playbook: 9 Secrets to Living a Rich Life*
*----------------------------------*

"There have been significant changes in the media due to digitalization. News criteria also change because of new publishing methods. This book provides a more effective way to understand and make a more profitable relationship with the media consumers now and also in the future in our constant evolving media"
*-- Keijo Hotti, System Manager at Yle, Finland National Public Service Broadcasting Company*

*----------------------------------*

"Well-written book with a lot of good tips, practical advice, and statistical data from reputable sources. It has many examples and stories of marketing and PR campaigns of renowned companies such as Dropbox, Dolce & Gabbana, and Johnson & Johnson. So, you can easily understand what PR strategies work and what don't. This book covers in a reader-friendly and engaging way the most important aspects of public relations such as how to create a PR plan, how to choose the best media to meet your goals, collaborating with journalists and influencers, managing crisis, and how to improve your brand reputation. It covers what is really important to develop an effective PR plan. In particular, I liked the emphasis on omnipresence marketing to increase visibility, and the value of honest communication to build trust. I will definitely apply the advice and strategies contained in this book to grow my business."
*-- Andrea Miriello, Author of How to Write an Effective Cover Letter: Practical Advice, Instructions, and Examples*

*----------------------------------*

"The book shows how effective PR campaigns could deliver remarkable results. Lots of practical advices describe how PR should work. The book is easy to read and it is useful even for media professionals."
*-- Vesa Toikka, Spokesman, Finnish Pension Association Magazine*

*----------------------------------*

"Anton has practical advices about writing a news release, pitching via email and phone call, identifying sources for news, building relationship with the media & thought leadership positioning via trade media. What is more interesting, he reminds you of what not to do in each chapter, based on his personal experience. A handy guidebook for entrepreneurs!"
*-- George Page, Author of MONETALIA: The Guide to Achieve Financial Success*

*----------------------------------*

"Anton has come up with an entertaining but still informative package of useful knowledge. His style of writing is compelling and made me speeding my reading and waiting for the next chapter. I can't wait to take some of his advices into practice."
*-- Olli Enroth, Project manager at CGI Finland Ltd.*

*----------------------------------*
"Organized in an easy to follow way and written in a simple effective manner, this book can be a gold mine for your company's marketing and PR budget. Although today we have more way to communicate a brand's message across, Anton does a good job of reminding us that at the heart of a smart public relations campaign is the human element, from telling an authentic story to having good media relationships. Do what it says, and your company will be miles ahead with your PR budget."
*-- Kent Andersson, President of FGS - Association of Stockholm Business Groups*

*For a limited time only (1 week) the book is at 0.00 to 0.99. Grab your book before it is raised to 4.99*
*AMAZON LINK: **https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07L9K2ZFS*[size=78%]


----------



## Jena H

A pickpocket and a security expert walk into a bar....

No, it's not the start of a joke. Instead the pickpocket and security expert are associates, colleagues in an unofficial crime-fighting operation. You could even call them public servants. Except... most of the public didn't know they existed. And law enforcement _certainly_ didn't know. Heaven knows the police would frown upon the tactics the "pickpocket and security expert" employed to get their 'jobs' done.

Now, Gina and Nick were on the scent of someone dealing in the ultimate score-- precious gems.


----------



## Jena H

When you want to do something good, sometimes you have to be a little bad. As in, break-the-law bad.

See how two amateur sleuths right a wrong and solve a mystery.


----------



## Pamela

*Magical Legacy is 99 cents today and tomorrow*

​
Thanks for looking,
Pam

            ​


----------



## Jena H

*** Hallmark Channel is famous for their romance movies. If you want to get in the romantic mood, this book may be right up your alley! ***

Choose your hot crush actor from a favorite TV show, and imagine him as the main character in this book. Wouldn't we all swoon?? Dana Hayes tries not to, but....

Dana's first book has just been published--and she's a bit nervous about people connecting her story to a handsome, popular actor. Yeah, she based her main character on the hunky star, but she didn't want that to be too well known. When she's assigned to do promotional appearances with the actor in question, Kaden MacKay, she discovers that--unlike his famous TV character--the man is a complete JERK.

Thrown together more than she'd like, Dana eventually learns that there's more to Kaden than his rugged looks and brusque manner....
[/size]



If you love those movies on the Hallmark Channel, this book is probably right up your alley. Give it a try!


----------



## Jena H

Two cops..... one a seasoned veteran, the other a green-as-they-come rookie. They work well together, and no matter what kind of silly things they see on the beat, they manage to ferret out criminals.

If you loved Adam-12, this book (and the whole Boys in Blue series) is for you!!


----------



## Tony Richards

*THIS HUGE SUPERNATURAL eBOOK IS NOW AVAILABLE AT A VERY SPECIAL PRICE!!!*



The Raine's Landing Novels: Books 1 to 5 (The Raine's Landing Supernatural Series)


----------



## missversatile

hi, thanks for informing about THIS HUGE SUPERNATURAL eBOOK Beauty events Noida


----------



## Keith Blenman

​
Tramp Stamp Vamp

When a young woman is kidnapped by creatures of the night, only the man in vampire skin boots can make matters worse.


----------



## BraddersC

An email address scribbled on a €20 note in Greece leads a soul searching young man to an unexpected blind date on his life-changing pilgrimage in Spain... Read The Only Way Is West to find out what happens...


----------



## W.L. Wright

Iolon Star (Science Fiction) The Earthlings (YA Science Fiction) The Fable of Eve (Romantic urban fantasy) are all only $2.99 for the E-Book. 

Thanks for checking my books out!

Forever Indie,
W.L. Wright


----------



## jdrew

For a short time _*War Party*_ is on sale for 99 cents.
A highly rated action thriller with a surprise ending.


----------



## Jena H

A pickpocket and a security expert walk into a bar....

No, it's not the start of a joke. Instead the pickpocket and security expert are associates, colleagues in an unofficial crime-fighting operation. You could even call them public servants. Except... most of the public didn't know they existed. And law enforcement _certainly_ didn't know. Heaven knows the police would frown upon the tactics the "pickpocket and security expert" employed to get their 'jobs' done.

Now, Gina and Nick were on the scent of someone dealing in the ultimate score-- precious gems.


----------



## jdrew

New Release
_*Bula Bridge*_ is on sale for 99 cents 
and free through Kindle Unlimited
Tommy Galiwee has visions. In Bula Bridge he is faced with an even more frightening look into the future and it has him wishing he'd never found this ability. The vision hints at a plot to kill the families living in a quiet Northeastern Ohio town on Christmas Eve. What can be done to stop it?

​


----------



## chrisstevenson

When seventeen-year-old Jory Pike cannot shake the hellish nightmares of her parent's deaths, she turns to an old family heirloom, a dream catcher. Even though she's half blood Chippewa, Jory thinks old Indian lore is so yesterday, but she's willing to give it a try. However, the dream catcher has had its fill of nightmares from an ancient and violent past. After a sleepover party, and during one of Jory's most horrific dream episodes, the dream catcher implodes, sucking Jory and her three friends into its own world of trapped nightmares. They're in an alternate universe-locked inside of an insane web world filled with murders, beasts and thieves. How can they find the center of the web where all good things are allowed to pass? Where is the light of salvation? Are they in hell?

https://www.amazon.com/Screamcatcher-World-Christy-J-Breedlove-ebook/dp/B07QDK5M75/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=Screamcatcher+Web+World&qid=1555016089&s=books&sr=1-1-spell


----------



## Jena H

Two cops..... one a seasoned veteran, the other a green-as-they-come rookie. They work well together, and no matter what kind of silly things they see on the beat, they manage to ferret out criminals.

If you loved Adam-12, this book (and the whole Boys in Blue series) is for you!!


----------



## Pamela

*Deadly Memories - 99 cents for a limited time*​*Romantic Thriller*​
​
When Andrea is in a car accident after a posh Hollywood party and can't remember how it happened, a chain of events enfolds, leading to her marriage to an Ambassador's son in France. But what she can't remember might kill her.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

99c this weekend only - a brand new release from Crystal Lake Publishing: http://getbook.at/SarahK2


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

Also from Crystal Lake Publishing for only 99c: http://getbook.at/SWaters1


----------



## Nancy Wagaman

Free with Kindle Unlimited, $2.99 Kindle Book​*The Curious Dreamer's Dream Essentials*​This dream primer introduces 11 keys that open the door to the world of dream interpretation. You'll learn powerful tips and step-by-step techniques to explore your dreams and unlock their transformative power.

​
*Get your copy now!*​
Dream meaning is so powerful that one dream can change your life. Discover 11 keys to interpreting your own dreams in this book from the author of The Curious Dreamer's Dream Dictionary. With these practical tips, translation tools, and analysis techniques, you'll be free to explore your dreams and unlock their transformative power:

Symbolism shortcuts
Intuition as a dream translator
Step-by-step analysis tools
A concise dream dictionary
Subconscious influences
Nightmares
Dream tips, answers, and how-to's

*PRAISE FOR ESSENTIALS*
"Easily the best book on the subject that I have ever read."
*-Tina (Book Reviewer on Goodreads)*

"The perfect primer to start your journey...brimming with all of the basics you need..."
*-Jaqueline Regler (Johns Hopkins University)*

"A fascinating read..I've started using it on my dreams!...A great book for beginners or for dream aficionados..." 
*-Aoife (Book Reviewer, Barker & Jones Bookstore)*

*LEARN MORE*
Find out more about this book and the author here:
linktr.ee/thecuriousdreamerofficial


----------



## William Meikle

GENERATIONS - A creature feature for kids of all ages. Only $2.99

There's a big blob in here - several of them in fact, and more giant ants than you can shake a stick at. There's also a definitely mad scientist, some plucky kids, a newt with big plans, and a pony.

But mostly its about the bugs. Big bugs. On the rampage. What's not to like?

​


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

Out today from Crystal Lake Publishing for only 99c! - http://getbook.at/SWaters2 (only available on Kindle and Kindle Unlimited)










Shallow Waters--where nothing stays buried!

With 25 dark tales diving beneath the surface of life, death, and the pain between them.

And volume 1 is also available for only 99c: http://getbook.at/SWaters1

Shallow Waters is the official monthly flash fiction challenge hosted by the award-winning Crystal Lake Publishing. Every month a new challenge is posted online, with authors submitting via email. The best submissions are then posted on Crystal Lake's Patreon page, where patrons read daily entries and vote for the winner. What you'll find in these Shallow Waters anthologies include the most popular of our finalists.

Stay tuned for more volumes in this series, or find Crystal Lake Publishing on Patreon to enter or vote on future challenges.

Volume two includes horror, thrillers, suspense, and stories of life after death, the supernatural, murder, and the beauty beneath it all.

Introduction by Joe Mynhardt
"Night Swimming" by Michael O'Brien
"Hush Little Baby" by Matt Shaw
"The Vessel" by Mark Allan Gunnells
"The Southland" by Pedro Iniguez
"Biter of Dust" by Austin James
"Gently Used" by Jonah Buck
"Ollie Visits Grandma" by Mark Cassell
"The Water Tower Ghost" by Darryl Foster
"Standing Tall" by Kenneth W. Cain
"The Only Thing That Remains" by Jess Landry
"(Almost) Joined at The Hip" by Dan Weatherer
"Remy and the Elephant" by Linsey Knerl
"She Fluttered" by Andrew Garvey
"Just A Cup of Coffee" by Theresa Derwin
"Malignant" by Steve Thompson & Kenneth W. Cain
"Welcome to the Future" by Diana Grove
"Makes Three" by Michael Harris Cohen & Mark Allan Gunnells
"A Tea Party for the Dead" by Dani Brown & David Charlesworth
"A Game of Hide and Seek" by Joe X Young
"The Allotment" by Theresa Derwin
"Hourglass" by Chad Lutzke & John Boden
"The End of the War" by Joseph Mulak
"Long Distance Cull" by Tony Logan & Red Lagoe
"To Stop Further Slaughter" by Raymond Gates
"Baited" by Chad A. Clark
"Curtain Call" by Raven Dane

Brought to you by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths.


----------



## jdrew

Now on sale
Limited Time
99 Cents
Some people hate Olga because she's different, not exactly a #mermaid but close. 
Is that enough reason to want to kill her? 
For some #bigots the answer is yes. 
And when she finally meets Toivo, a Finnish fisherman, things might seem to be looking up. 
Except now some people want them both dead.
What will she have to do to survive? 

​


----------



## DaphneduBois

Hi everyone! This is just to say that my Regency romance, _The Scoundrel's Secret Siren_ is on sale for $1.99 until 19 August 2019!










Will a stolen necklace and a kiss in the moonlight be the start of something more? Love blooms amidst a summer of duels, heiresses, and escapades...


----------



## jdrew

*Top 40 Amazon Epic Fantasy
On Sale $1.99
Just a fun read filled with magic, demons and dragons.*

​


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

Out today from Crystal Lake Publishing at only 99c (Kindle & KU only)!

Shallow Waters - where nothing stays buried - http://getbook.at/sWaters3
With twenty-one dark tales diving beneath the surface of life, death, and the pain between them.










Volume three includes horror, thrillers, suspense, and stories of hauntings, monsters, clowns, twisted love, and the beauty beneath it all.

TOC:
Introduction by Joe Mynhardt
"Piece Meal" by Madeline Mora-Summonte
"The Anonymous Dark" by Jonathan Winn
"Number Seventeen" by Monique Snyman
"For Her" by Jo-Anne Russell
"Second Chances" by Rob Smales
"Maker of Flight" by Richard Thomas
"Inertia" by Joshua Hair
"Malignant Roots" by Red Lagoe
"Two to a Desk" by Dani Brown
"The Comb" by Theresa Derwin
"Echoes" by Megan Hart
"Haunted Places" by Mark Allan Gunnells
"Hallways, Long and Dark" by Dale Elster
"The Chance of a Lifetime" by Pete Mesling
"GOGGINS" by Stephen Crowley
"Caoine" by Jennifer Loring
"Hacked" by Mark Cassell & Patrick R. McDonough
"Ghosts of the Wood" by Tim Meyer
"This Other Door" by Dan Rabarts & Lee Murray
"Always and Forever" by Jay Faulkner

Experience it today: http://getbook.at/sWaters3

Shallow Waters is the official monthly flash fiction challenge hosted by the award-winning Crystal Lake Publishing. Every month a new challenge is posted online, with authors submitting via email. The best submissions are then posted on Crystal Lake's Patreon page, where patrons read daily entries and vote for the winner. What you'll find in these Shallow Waters anthologies include the most popular of our finalists.

Proudly brought to you by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths.


----------



## jdrew

*Best-selling Fantasy
On Sale 99 Cents*

​


----------



## JamesGBoswell

This promotion has now expired. Thank you everyone who signed up.

Sign up to my email list to receive a free digital copy of _Burn: Stories_. It's a collection of short, existential horror stories inspired by the Twilight Zone and H.P. Lovecraft. Then I'll send you a new free horror story every month.

Learn more here: http://bit.ly/BurnBookFreeDownload


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

Out today from William Gorman on paperback and Kindle:










A familiar small town. A wrathful, metamorphic killer with supernatural abilities. A young girl whose time has come - angel of life, and death - is the only one who can stop his unspeakable deeds.

Experience it today: http://getbook.at/FoulSpirit


----------



## frozbie

Not another get rich quick book. No really, it's not... Double Your Salary, without losing your soul aims to fill a gap in the market that looks at situations many of us face: wage stagnation, glass ceilings, growing families and increasing bills that stretch our wage packets to the limit and risk putting us in debt.

There are no secrets in this book, no short cuts, just an honest story of how I struggled to find my place in the world, choices I made that might have seemed crazy to some, yet led me to a point where I was able to double my salary three times, and set myself on a path to provide for my family.

Admittedly, I started from a low income: only £4,000 a year at age 16. I'd already doubled my salary twice by my mid thirties, only to find with three children and a mortgage and increasing bills that £20,000 a year wasn't covering all our needs. I set out to double my salary a third time and in four years had achieved this.

Filled with questions to get you thinking about your situation, and what you can do to overcome obstacles; simple, practical suggestions to aid you on your career journey; and insights into why I've taken decisions that may help you to avoid debt and poverty.

Would you like to double your salary?

Now available on Kindle Unlimited or for $2.99 in the US store.

Goodreads reviewers are calling the book open and honest, easy to read, and with valuable, down to earth advice.

...and if you have your own stories to share of how you overcame poverty, or increased your income, I'd love to hear them.

​#Autobiography #SelfHelp #KindleUnlimited #KU #Free #motivation #poverty #memoir #inspiration #career


----------



## JamesGBoswell

"Burn" is a new collection of short, existential horror stories inspired by H.P. Lovecraft and The Twilight Zone. Click here to learn more: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07XH1FPP1

A man's wife and business partner believe they killed him as part of an insurance scam, but then he reappears as if nothing happened. Two fugitives take shelter in an abandoned industrial facility, but what they find inside might be more dangerous than what pursues them. A tech guru's lifestyle is immersed in smart technology, but what if it's so smart, it's dangerous? The parents of an out-of-control child will do anything to curb her awful behavior, but at what cost? A woman awakens upside down in a totaled car with no recollection of how she got there. Will she be able to find help, or will something more sinister find her first? These stories and more await you in this collection of existential horror by James G. Boswell.


----------



## Jena H

*** Hallmark Channel is famous for their romance movies. If you want to get in the romantic mood, this book may be right up your alley! ***

Choose your hot crush actor from a favorite TV show, and imagine him as the main character in this book. Wouldn't we all swoon?? Dana Hayes tries not to, but....

Dana's first book has just been published--and she's a bit nervous about people connecting her story to a handsome, popular actor. Yeah, she based her main character on the hunky star, but she didn't want that to be too well known. When she's assigned to do promotional appearances with the actor in question, Kaden MacKay, she discovers that--unlike his famous TV character--the man is a complete JERK.

Thrown together more than she'd like, Dana eventually learns that there's more to Kaden than his rugged looks and brusque manner....
[/size]



If you love those movies on the Hallmark Channel, this book is probably right up your alley. Give it a try!


----------



## JamesGBoswell

"Burn: Horror Stories" is a collection of dread-inducing, mind-twisting, existential horror stories inspired by The Twilight Zone and H.P. Lovecraft. It's now available on Amazon for 33 percent off until Nov. 13.

Visit the book's Amazon page: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07XH1FPP1

A man's wife and business partner believe they killed him as part of an insurance scam, but then he reappears as if nothing happened. Two fugitives take shelter in an abandoned industrial facility, but what they find inside might be more dangerous than what pursues them. A tech guru's lifestyle is immersed in smart technology, but what if it's so smart, it's dangerous? The parents of an out-of-control child will do anything to curb her awful behavior, but at what cost? A woman awakens upside down in a totaled car with no recollection of how she got there. Will she be able to find help, or will something more sinister find her first? These stories and more await you in this collection of existential horror by James G. Boswell.


----------



## daniel-hare

*The Gloaming*

_The Gloaming_ is book one of the duology, _The Procession_. It is available on amazon.com for $2.99.

Is it worse to deny a distressing truth or live with the terror of it? Exhausted and tormented, Kandorl sets out in desperation to find the only other person who will acknowledge the impending invasion.










The latest in a series of crimes sees Rianthan Pall finally claim a prize worth the effort. Murdering Petran, the lord of Blackford was the easy part. Escaping the wrath of the king's Champion, Braster, who sought to prevent Petran's death, sees Pall exceed his own treacherous limits.

With the threat of the invasion looming, Kandorl finds himself surrounded by those too entrenched in denial to acknowledge it beyond their whispers of 'the storm'. With Blackford in chaos in the aftermath of the lord's death, Kandorl gathers his bemused companions and abandons his lonely vigil to search for Braster, the man who set him the task to prepare for the invasion.

As their journey across a brutal land forces the companions to re-define their beliefs and morality, whilst seeking to overcome the traumas they encounter, Kandorl realises he is as desperate to find Braster for his own salvation as he is for his friends to find theirs.

Masquerading as Saul, Rianthan Pall resolves to infiltrate Kandorl's group, with the party's healer, Medral, and her ability to feed his addiction, as the greatest prize of all. With Kandorl fixated on his own obsession, it is the storm he never saw coming which threatens to sunder his world.

Here is the Amazon link for The Gloaming:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07ZJW91z4


----------



## Jena H

Two ordinary cops.... whose job is anything BUT.

Reminiscent of a vintage TV show, it exemplifies the finesse, wisdom, and humor that makes a law enforcement officer effective.

From a review: "The veteran cop meets and trains the young, idealistic rookie. The stories highlight the average day to day duties of police officers on patrol. No gunfights, no spectacular car crashes, just patrolling the streets. As I read, I could just see Reed and Malloy driving their black and white ... it had a definite old school feel. Some of the best stories I have read in awhile and I hope the series continues."


----------



## ketadiablo

_*I SPY A DEMON *_
Keta Diablo{/center]










*About:*
When twins Cecily and Calder Sizemore's parents are killed in a car accident, they're adopted by the Frost family-Gus, Mae and their sons, Marcel and Elliott. Over the years, Cecily's love for Marcel evolves into anything but sisterly.

Cecily always knew something was amiss in the Frost household. Little things belied the calm, peaceful ambiance Mae did her best to portray. Calder tried to warn her things were not as they appeared, but she didn't want to believe him. When Calder begs her to leave Des Moines, start a new life away from the secrets, away from the Frosts and away from Marcel, she takes his advice and her shattered heart and moves to Minnesota.

Now she's been called home for her beloved brother's funeral. There's more to the story than meets the eye. Discrepancies in how her twin died lead her back to Des Moines, and back to Marcel―the boy who stole her heart, the man whose very presence turns her blood to liquid fire. Marcel has always kept dangerous secrets, but this time, Cecily is determined to uncover the truth about the Frosts&#8230; and the truth about how Calder really died.

She'll find out what really happened to her brother, even if it's her last act in life.

* * * *
"I Spy A Demon Was Fabulous! Chemistry between Cecily & Marcel is powerful. A twist near the end made the journey very satisfying." ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

"This is a fantastic fast paced short story filled with love, betrayal, and a demon fight that will leave you saddened and breathless."⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

My first story by this author and the writing was smooth. The ending was a shocker, and the story ended in a HEA." ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

"What a read! I love how this story gripped me from the first page and kept me paging through to the end." ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

"I thoroughly enjoyed this urban fantasy novella. The sharp, witty character and scene descriptions bring the reader into the story without slowing the pacing, which is fast and full of suspense." ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@ketadiablo (twitter)​


----------



## Jena H

A pickpocket and a security expert walk into a bar....

No, it's not the start of a joke. Instead the pickpocket and security expert are associates, colleagues in an unofficial crime-fighting operation. You could even call them public servants. Except... most of the public doesn't know they exist. And law enforcement _certainly_ doesn't know. Heaven knows the police would frown upon the tactics the "pickpocket and security expert" employ to get their 'jobs' done.

Now, Gina and Nick are on the scent of someone dealing in the ultimate score-- precious gems.


----------



## JamesGBoswell

Learn more here: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07S3Z6LK8

A woman confesses to killing several people, but no one can see the bodies. An expedition through the jungle to find a lost indigenous tribe leads to a terrifying trial by ordeal. A woman becomes trapped in a wilderness cabin as a flesh-eating mold erodes her sanity. A missile silo launch team receives a dire warning from an alternate reality as they're about to fire their payload. A hiker discovers the source of the terrifying rumors surrounding a mysterious mountain. These stories and more await you in this collection of existential horror by James G. Boswell.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

Out today from Crystal Lake Publishing: POWER by C.S. Alleyne (and it's only 99c on Kindle and Kindle Unlimited) - http://getbook.at/CSPower

Maude Caulkin finds out the hard way that if you're poor and female in Victorian London, you are powerless.

After continued beatings from her stepfather, she tries to escape his fists, working for a pittance, and starvation. But, she soon finds herself facing even worse. Hired by Ned Hicklin, a prolific photographer and publisher of dirty books, he introduces her to one of his customers: the sadistic Charles Courtney-Duff.

After a devastating encounter with him, she turns the tables, and Courtney-Duff finds himself in her power. Maude has learned a lot from the freak shows she loves to frequent. But sometimes, you can go too far...










Brought to you by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths.


----------



## Pamela

*Two Novels for under 3 bucks!*​
*The* *Necromancer - Book 1 - 99 cents*



Michelle was brutally attacked in her locked hotel room in Las Vegas. The police didn't believe her and thought she must have lured a man up to her hotel room for a little sexual adventure, which went dangerously out of control.

*Magical Legacy - Book 3 - 99 cents*



Michelle was gifted magical talents from an ancient witch relative who was hanged in Salem long ago. Omar has dark magic, as a Necromancer and Warlock-perhaps a Demon. What happens to their progeny?

*Both are stand alone novels.*​


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

Out now from Crystal Lake Publishing!

Shallow Waters-where nothing stays buried. With 21 Dark Fiction & Horror tales diving beneath the surface of life, death, and the mystery that lies beneath: http://getbook.at/SWaters4










Brought to you by Crystal Lake Publishing-Tales from the Darkest Depths


----------



## rchapman1

Missing in Egypt $1.25

Book 1 in the Anna Davies Mystery Series

Missing in Egypt will intrigue you with its twists and turns, romance and adventure as well as its insights into Australian and Egyptian cultures. Australian Anna Davies travels to Egypt with her lover to help him search for his brother, who disappeared whilst on holiday. The Valley of the Kings, Abu Simbel and the Temple of Karnak are amongst the settings for their search. Will they be able to track him down and find him alive - or is Ramy already dead? What tragedies await Anna and Kareem as they come closer to retracing his footsteps? This fast-paced action plot will keep you guessing until the end.

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007JOUIIE/
LARGE PRINT EDITION:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/149121872X/
Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/263417
Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/ebook/dp/B007JOUIIE/


----------



## James G. Boswell - Author

Learn more here: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07JPFYWGZ


----------



## jdrew

Last few days for action-adventure thriller
99 cents
A terrorist attack runs up against a modern-day Native American war party.
Fun? Not exactly but a darn good read.


----------



## Tony Richards

TO MARK THE START OF THE NEW DECADE, ALL 6 OF MY RAINE'S LANDING CONTEMPORARY FANTASY ADVENTURE THRILLERS ARE AT SALE PRICE AT THE MOMENT.

Find out more about them here.


----------



## Jena H

wo cops..... one a seasoned veteran, the other a green-as-they-come rookie. They work well together, and no matter what kind of silly things they see on the beat, they manage to ferret out criminals.

If you loved Adam-12, this book (and the whole Boys in Blue series) is for you!!


----------



## Pamela

*Deadly Fun - 99 cents*

*Cruise with a beautiful sleuth. Also aboard, the Mafia and her boss. Envision collision?*

​
            

*Hope all enjoy - 359 pages
Pam*​


----------



## jdrew

*Now on Sale*
The oceans are dying. Genetically altered humans are created to herd tuna with the help of dolphins.
Traditional fishermen are having a hard time earning a living, but Toivo has a pair of dolphins to help him.
What happens when a fisherman meets a mermaid? 
It might be something special except there are people who want them dead.


----------



## kbamazonian

London for immigrant suckers: So long, Yugoslavia $0.99

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01H0MD002


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

It's book launch day at Crystal Lake Publishing! Shallow Waters Vol.5 is now available on Kindle for only 99c (and Kindle Unlimited for free!) - http://getbook.at/SWaters5

Shallow Waters - where nothing stays buried.

With 23 Dark Fiction & Horror tales diving beneath the surface of life, death, and the mystery that lies beneath, this is one not to be missed:

Driving On by Guy Medley
Dichotomy by Jason Parent
Babysitting for Writers by Kevin David Anderson
The Good Samaritan by L.F. Falconer
Of Debris and Duty by John Boden
The Visitors by Mark Allan Gunnells
Twenty Reasons to Stay and One to Leave by Richard Thomas
The Knights of Cold Days by Dave Jeffery
Travel Bag by Bryan Miller
In the Desert, In the Night by Pedro Iniguez
Grievance by Christine Lajewski
Fuel for My Fire by Linsey Knerl
The Dead Lands by Anthony D Redden
Welcome to Gothmart by David Bernard
The Mascot by Jennifer K Carstens
Wasteland by Sheldon Woodbury
All's Fair by Michelle Mellon
Stay Away by Michael Patrick Hicks
The Road Home by Rand Eastwood
Midnight Sun by James Dorr
The Wind Stakes Its Claim by Kris Kinsella
The Forest of Skin by Esteban Vargas
Second Chance by Alex Ebenstein

Since we're launching our Still Water Bay series on Patreon this month (on our $5 and higher tiers), anyone who joins will receive Shallow Waters Vol.5 for free: https://www.patreon.com/CLP

Brought to you by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from The Darkest Depths.


----------



## Kaelah

Hello all! I'm a non-fiction writer, and the majority of my books are under $3 for Kindle. Check them out here:

Inner Child Healing - $2.99
Habits - $0.99(pen name Ramona Cooney)
The Joy of Sobriety - $0.99
Empowerment Mindset - $2.99
Self-Improvement Mastery - $2.99


----------



## jdrew

99 Cents in May​An action/suspense novel filled with twists and turns that unfolds across America, finishing near the Paiute reservation in Southern Utah. A Native American, an FBI agent, and a journalist all search for a terrorist group bent on killing.


​


----------



## JamesGBoswell

NEW RELEASE

"Sherlock Holmes and the Curse of Cthulhu"

Buy on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B089CFVHPM










In this tale of mystery and cosmic horror, Sherlock Holmes finds himself kidnapped by his archrival, the evil crime lord, Professor James Moriarty. Seduced by promises of limitless power whispered into his ear in the dead of night, Moriarty intends to sacrifice Holmes and awaken Cthulhu, a malevolent entity of immeasurable power. It's up to Holmes's friend, confidant, and biographer Dr. John H. Watson to track him down using powerful methods of deductive reasoning he learned from Holmes himself. Watson's harrowing journey leads him into the darkest corners of the Amazon and the deepest recesses of his own mind, where he must confront terrors from his past in order to save the future. Will Watson succeed in rescuing Holmes from Moriarty's clutches? Or will he fail, thus allowing a deadly prophecy of cataclysmic proportions to be fulfilled?

Meanwhile, Irene Adler, adventuress and treasure hunter extraordinaire, and one of the only people to have ever outfoxed Sherlock Holmes, explores an evil sorcerer's lost tomb, filled with forbidden secrets and dangerous traps. Along with her husband and fellow adventurer, Godfrey Norton, she confronts a long-imprisoned force of evil on her quest to achieve fame and fortune. Will Adler and Norton emerge from the Tomb of Akuyaku alive and in possession of the Amulet of Omniscience and Omnipresence? Or will they become trapped, forever entombed inside a living hell deep within the bowels of the Earth?

Find out the answers to these questions and more in this riveting new novel by Amazon Best-Selling Author, James G. Boswell, now available on Amazon.


----------



## chrisstevenson

GOSH, I HOPE I'M PUTTING THIS IN THE RIGHT PLACE! IF NOT, JUST SWISH AND FLICK AND MAKE ME GO AWAY.

THE AWARD WINNING SCREAMCATCHER WEB WORLD JUST TOOK # 7 IN TEEN HORROR, AND # 8 IN TEEN URBAN Fantasy IN THE AMAZON FREE PROGRAM, AS WELL AS THREE OTHER TOP 100 CATEGORIES. GO SNAG A COPY NOW--NO STRINGS--THE SERIES HAS JUST BEGUN. BLESSED WISHES--CHRIS AND CHRISTY. 


Multiple books popped new on Amazon:  Earth Angel, The Beast of Wheeler Ridge, and Dispossessed Inc.


----------



## poetryebook

I write poetry books containing topical, spiritual, and nature poetry.

Many of the Kindle versions are for a limited time priced under $3.00. Links below:

$0.99:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B078X56H7Z/ref=dbs_a_def_rwt_bibl_vppi_i5

$2.99:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0797KKBK2/ref=dbs_a_def_rwt_hsch_vapi_tkin_p1_i0

Regularly $2.99, but $0.99 on June 3rd:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B085JVFHRM/ref=dbs_a_def_rwt_bibl_vppi_i2
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0797MKP9Y/ref=dbs_a_def_rwt_bibl_vppi_i1
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0797HZBBD/ref=dbs_a_def_rwt_bibl_vppi_i6
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0797JV63F/ref=dbs_a_def_rwt_bibl_vppi_i11
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CPVYH06/ref=dbs_a_def_rwt_bibl_vppi_i12


----------



## Pamela

[size=18pt]*The Necromancer
Book 1
99 cents*​
*THE NECROMANCER*
*A novel of psychic suspense, the supernatural, witches and wizards - dark magic, and generally things that go bump in the night.*

Michelle was brutally attacked in her locked hotel room in Las Vegas. The police didn't believe her and thought she must have lured a man up to her hotel room for a little sexual adventure, which went dangerously out of control.

Michelle sustained visible scars from the terrifying and almost lethal attack, but pure fear motivated the move from her home in California to Hawaii. She's scared her attacker will come back. She's sure the next time he'll kill her. Now she has a successful career and she figures abstinence is an acceptable, if lonely, way to live.

Michelle decides an affair with a wickedly handsome man who moves into her building might cure her of the humiliating, embarrassing, and uncontrollable anxiety attacks which plague her whenever she finds herself alone with a man.

*Link to Amazon:* https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004AYDGVM

Or click on The Necromancer in my signature, the link maker is not working.


----------



## isaacsweeney

99 cents until 6/23. Then it's back to 2.99.

*Careful What You Dash For*

A serial killer uses Door Dash to lure his prey. He's got the local police fooled and his property booby trapped. But Sarah is his next target, and she may turn into his greatest challenge.


----------



## Jena H

It's said that "SOME LIKE IT HOT"..... and some like it just a little bit spicy. 

Chere went to meet a former TV heart-throb, just for an autograph, but ended up getting so much more.....

(Note: this is not a romance, but a short story of 6300 words, and is simply the racy story of a brief but sensual encounter.)


----------



## Jena H

_The police-- it's a hot-button issue these days. Are they the good guys, keeping the peace, or the bad guys, taking "justice" a little too far??

Those questions can be debated, but in the meantime, enjoy a story about two honest, honorable officers, whose only wish is to serve the public._

Two cops..... one a seasoned veteran, the other a green-as-they-come rookie. They work well together, and no matter what kind of silly things they see on the beat, they manage to ferret out criminals.

If you loved Adam-12, this book (and the whole Boys in Blue series) is for you!!


----------



## Jena H

A pickpocket and a security expert walk into a bar....

No, it's not the start of a joke. Instead the pickpocket and security expert are associates, colleagues in an unofficial crime-fighting operation. You could even call them public servants. Except... most of the public didn't know they existed. And law enforcement _certainly_ didn't know. Heaven knows the police would frown upon the tactics the "pickpocket and security expert" employed to get their 'jobs' done.

Now, Gina and Nick were on the scent of someone dealing in the ultimate score-- precious gems.


----------



## Jena H

*** Hallmark Channel is famous for their romance movies. If you want to get in the romantic mood, this book may be right up your alley! ***

Choose your hot crush actor from a favorite TV show, and imagine him as the main character in this book. Wouldn't we all swoon?? Dana Hayes tries not to, but....

Dana's first book has just been published--and she's a bit nervous about people connecting her story to a handsome, popular actor. Yeah, she based her main character on the hunky star, but she didn't want that to be too well known. When she's assigned to do promotional appearances with the actor in question, Kaden MacKay, she discovers that--unlike his famous TV character--the man is a complete JERK.

Thrown together more than she'd like, Dana eventually learns that there's more to Kaden than his rugged looks and brusque manner....
[/size]



If you love those movies on the Hallmark Channel, this book is probably right up your alley. Give it a try!


----------



## jdrew

On Sale for one week only
99 Cents​The oceans are dying. In an effort to provide sustainable tuna stocks, genetically engineered humans have been reconfigured to live at sea, using dolphins to herd large tuna schools. Olga is one of these shepherds. Independent fisherman are having a hard time catching fish and Toivo is among the best because he has a pair of dolphins that he talks to and they help locate fish for him. Troubles erupt when Toivo finds a raft of murdered shepherds and now he's a target along with Olga and her shipmates. When fate brings them together they will have to find a way to survive against a drug cartel determined to eliminate witnesses.

​


----------



## jdrew

*Limited Time
99 cents*​An action/suspense novel filled with twists and turns that unfolds across America, finishing near the Paiute reservation in Southern Utah.
A Native American, an FBI agent, and a journalist all search for a terrorist group bent on killing. 
​


----------



## jdrew

On Sale 99 cents
Free KindleUnlimited

A mad king calls forth a demon to conquer the world. 
But a demon is more likely to rampage on its own. 
And once set loose, who will stop it? 
Can an ordinary blacksmith's son? 
Gant might be that person he just doesn't know it.

​


----------



## trunglehuynh

50 FREE dictionaries on Amazon!!!    
Link: https://www.amazon.com/s?i=digital-text&rh=p_27%3ADuc+Trung+Huynh&s=relevancerank&text=Duc+Trung+Huynh&ref=dp_byline_sr_ebooks_1


----------



## LeahKingsley1111

Our YA Fantasy novel, Blood Moon's Fury, is free for until October 18, 2020.

Strange things happen whenever the moon glows red. Spooky things. Deadly things. Cabin in the Woods meets the Breakfast Club. Dark paranormal activity with Halloween vibes plus romance. No story is complete without romance.

https://amzn.to/33YuSt6


----------



## Roger Cave

The latest Alec Fincham novel is available for a couple of days at $1.99

Hi and take a look at Accelerated Dragon - There is a new poison on the streets, and an old enemy of Fincham's needs his help.

https://www.amazon.com/Accelerated-Dragon-Alec-Fincham-14-ebook/dp/B07G7G51W5/ref=sr_1_29?dchild=1&keywords=Roger+cave&qid=1602798419&s=digital-text&sr=1-29


----------



## shelley07

_Not all Saints are born with Halos..._

*One was born with Claws...*

"16th Century Ireland.

You've heard the tale of St. Patrick driving the serpents out of Ireland. But what if there was more to it?

In the small coastal village, Edyth, a young woman whose Aztec mother was whisked away from the new world, collides with a handsome ex-slave, who harbors a dark secret and a deadly curse. Together they unravel the mysteries of the ancients, and are reluctantly drawn into a divine war that is secretly waged beyond the sight of men. There they will battle the hellish magic of the druidic cult as they sacrifice their humanity to cast these serpents out of the Irish isles once and for all..."

_Not all Serpents Slither..._

*TRAILER*





*PURCHASE ON AMAZON*
https://www.amazon.com/Serpents-Wolves-Broken-Saints-ebook/dp/B08L458X2J/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=of+serpents+and+wolves&qid=1604949570&sr=8-1


----------



## jdrew

*99 cents*
An action/suspense novel filled with twists and turns that unfolds across America, finishing near the Paiute reservation in Southern Utah where a Native American, an FBI agent, and a journalist all search for a terrorist group bent on killing.


----------



## [email protected]

_The Coming of Aed_, my fantasy trilogy, consists of *The Hidden King* (book 1, $2.99) and *The Last Prince* (book 2, a prequel).[br]The 3rd book in the trilogy is due out in late spring 2021.

*From 'a talent to watch' comes a 'beautifully written' debut fantasy inspired by Celtic fae mythology.

* Publishers Weekly
* Booklist Magazine 2019 2020
* Blueink Notable Book
* Self Publishing Fantasy Blog Off (SPFBO) 2020 Semi-Finalist
* IRB Gold Seal
* Amazon 4.3 stars

Read Spotlight Reviews!*

"...the writing is crisp and the worldbuilding is rich in this promising series opener with faerie influences." _-Publishers Weekly_


----------



## azaaa.davis

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> The new bargain book thread is up and all ready to go. Everyone's book has been listed and updated. If you don't see your bargain book featured on the list, simply mention it here and I'll make sure to add it. Your readers will thank you for it.


*Jilted 
A Wolf Shifter Paranormal Romance Novella*

Never Marry a Shifter, Book One
Released on 1/12/21
Price: $2.99

*Giveaway: *Jilted & Scorned Release Giveaway! | Fiction-Atlas Press LLC

_Book Description:
_
*We said, “I do,” and then he disappeared. *

Administrative assistant by day and boss lady on social media by night, Theresa enjoys sharing her charmed life with half-million followers. The only thing she loves more is being engaged to the hottest doctor at the clinic where they both work. Cementing her fame by reaching one million followers would be the icing on her wedding cake. 

Life stops running smoothly when her husband vanishes on their wedding night and a leaked photo of a barely-dressed Theresa yelling at the police sparks a viral sensation. With everything at stake—love, reputation, followers, and career—she embarks on a reluctant voyage of discovery. Follow Theresa as she stumbles over her new husband's secrets and develops her inner strength. 

*Start reading this steamy and suspenseful paranormal romance novella today! *

Amazon (USA) Link: Amazon.com: Jilted: A Wolf Shifter Paranormal Romance (Never Marry a Shifter Book 1) eBook: Davis, Azaaa: Kindle Store

Universal Link: Available now at your favorite digital store!


----------



## archaeoroutes

Security Lieutenant Dave is looking forward to some simple cases and patching things up with his wife. His handling of a terrorist attack has gained him acclaim and some new friends in high places, but he is still closely involved with Arancha Station's mob boss.
When the space station manager is killed in a new and worrying way, Dave realises that he's got possibly the biggest case of his career. Unfortunately, as soon as his new boss arrives with reinforcements, he is relegated to monitoring data and assigned a rookie partner to babysit.
Dave needs to find something that will crack the case open before the killer can strike again.

Buy now...


----------



## Ameliakoliver

Thank you 💋 

🖤🖤 Pre Order today for only 0.99 - available on Amazon, Apple Books & Barnes & Noble 🖤🖤 

💋 https://geni.us/IntotheDark 💋

Travel into the dark and discover over a dozen reverse harem stories twisted with superstitious lore. 

Hell's Princess cursed into finding her destiny.

A witch cursed to be mortal. 

Demons fighting hexes. 

The devils daughter falls for her charges.

Vampires in need of some luck...and more!

From sizzling slow-burn attraction to steamy-goodness, there is something for every romance lover.

Grab your copy today and don't miss out on this limited-edition collection! All proceeds benefit a mental health charity. In darkness, find light, love, and adventure!

Full list of Authors: Eve Newton, Cate Corvin, Ginna Moran, Melissa Adams, Debbie Cassidy, Mia Harlan, Cali Mann, M. Sinclair, A.J. Macey, R.L. Caulder, Stacey Brutger, Jewels Arthur, M. J. Marstens, Eva Delaney, Hanleigh Bradley, Tabitha Barret, J.E Cluney, Imani L. Hawkins, Avery Stone, Amelia K Oliver, Eileen Troemel, Lilith Darville

May include scenes of M/M & F/F

May contain triggering situations.
All proceeds are going to a mental health charity.


----------



## Josie78

July 8 & 9 - 2 days only!
Download for FREE on Amazon!
Don’t forget to leave a review!

MISTY DREAMS by Josephine Strand
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B091SQBM69/
MISTY DREAMS eBook : Strand, Josephine: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store
Amazon rating 5.0

*As a child, she filled his void. As a woman, she completed him*.

Clare has lived on St. Isabel Island all her life, except for a few months she can’t recall. A traumatic childhood experience has left a blank spot in her memory and a lingering feeling of having lost more than just a small, painful piece of her past. When the enigmatic Dr. Richard Kelly arrives on her island, she’s found that missing part. Yet she’s certain the man is a stranger to her, until she discovers he’s been hiding something from her, a secret that reawakens her childhood fears and threatens to upset her life again.
Richard Kelly’s hard-earned career as a world-renowned neurosurgeon has been derailed by his ex-wife’s unspeakable betrayal. His entire life is on a downward spiral. In a desperate attempt to outrun his demons, he sets off to a remote island in the South to trace the origins of an anonymous painting. He doesn’t expect to come face to face with the girl he once knew as Misty, and he’s instantly captivated by her genuine charm. But if the charismatic kindergarten teacher of the secret lagoon is the Misty of his past, why doesn’t she remember him?
Misty Dreams is a heartwarming love story about second chances and the healing power of new beginnings.


----------



## M.Omer

*Aachen Code.*
Chapter one.
The new arrival.
Aachen Code: The new arrival. Chapter 1. - Kindle edition by Omer, Mohamed, Hutajulu, David . Literature & Fiction Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.

*Introduction*:
During World War II, the United States decided to send 100 thousand soldiers to Aachen. This led to the release operation "E.21". Where a group of men had to decrypt Nazi messages. They had a short time to know what the Nazis were preparing before American soldiers broke into Aachen. Things turned to an unexpected tunnel when a woman joined them and discovered hidden secrets. What decision could the woman of a dead soldier and a mother of a daughter make to help her country win the war?


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

99c pre-order special! The price goes up to $3.99 on launch day.


This Halloween…
On a night when anything seems possible.
We dare you to spend an evening in the small town of Clifton Heights.










October nights here are long and strange, filled with both dread and transformation, and in these four shared-world tales of small-town Halloween horror, you'll encounter things both wondrous and terrifying, in equal measure:


A priest hears a ghostly confession on Halloween night which will mark him forever.
A young man is offered a supernatural chance to remake his fortune, at the risk of losing everything.
A pastor fleeing the death of his daughter comes to Clifton Heights to face his fears, but finds himself living a nightmare instead.
Two people with supernatural talents face-off with an engine of darkness and pain on Halloween night.

Four connected Halloween tales, evoking echoes of Ray Bradbury and Charles L. Grant, taking place in a town where every day is All Hallow's Eve.


Proudly represented by *Crystal Lake Publishing—Tales from the Darkest Depths.*


----------



## Bruce Allsman

#Amazon #99cents
*29 Books by Bruce Allsman at Amazon*

1. A Broken Wok, a family drama
2. A Dangerous Shelter, a crime mystery
3. Alley of Betrayal, a neo-noir
4. An Alien in the Arboretum, a paranormal action
5. Deana Fallows, an erotic novel
6. Dive of Truth, a thriller
7. Exit Plan, a family drama
8. His Brother's Keeper, a suspense thriller novel
9. In the Twinkling of a Bronze Eye, a paranormal thriller
10. Lovefullness, a new adult romance
11. Mara, a supernatural horror
12. Operation IoTopia, a thriller novel
13. The Auto Shop Case, a murder mystery
14. The Bank Teller, a comedy
15. The Beach House, a time-travel romance
16. The Beggar's Lucky Coin, a supernatural horror
17. The Chauffeur, a neo-noir
18. The English Author, a mystery
19. The Ghostwriter, a supernatural horror novella
20. The Hikikomori, a romance
21. Their Last Vacation, a suspense thriller
22. The Jerejak Resort Murder, a murder mystery novel
23. The Mountain Resort, a horror novelette
24. The Museum Curator, a suspense thriller novel
25. The Requital, a thriller
26. The Return, a family drama
27. The Tenant, a neo-noir
28. When the Student is Ready, a paranormal thriller
29. Wira, a neo-noir

Only 99 cents at Amazon US

In other Amazon stores, my titles are now priced at the lowest possible price.
1. INR 49 in India
2. £ 0.77 in the United Kingdom
3. € 0.89 in Germany, France, Spain, Italy, and The Netherlands
4. ¥ 99 in Japan
5. R$ 1.99 in Brazil
6. $0.99 in Canada
7. $11.99 in Mexico
8. $ 0.99 in Australia

Buy Now!

Only 99 cents each for every title at Amazon US, Canada, and Australia
Buy stories by Bruce Allsman from:
1. Amazon US, Amazon.com : Bruce Allsman
2. Amazon Canada, Amazon.ca : Bruce Allsman
3. Amazon Australia, Amazon.com.au : Bruce Allsman

Only 77p each for every title at Amazon UK
Buy stories by Bruce Allsman from Amazon UK


Amazon.co.uk : Bruce Allsman



Only 0.89 Euro each for every title at Amazon Germany, France, Spain, Italy, and The Netherlands
Buy stories by Bruce Allsman from:
1. Amazon Germany, Amazon.de : Bruce Allsman
2. Amazon France, Amazon.fr : Bruce Allsman
3. Amazon Spain, Amazon.es : Bruce Allsman
4. Amazon Italy, https://www.amazon.it/s?k=Bruce+Allsman
5. Amazon The Netherlands, https://www.amazon.nl/s?k=Bruce+Allsman

Only 49.00 INR each for every title at Amazon India
Buy stories by Bruce Allsman from Amazon India


Amazon.in : Bruce Allsman



Only 99 JPY each for every title at Amazon Japan
Buy stories by Bruce Allsman from Amazon Japan


Amazon.co.jp : Bruce Allsman



Only 1.99 BRL each for every title at Amazon Brazil
Buy stories by Bruce Allsman from Amazon Brazil


Amazon.com.br : Bruce Allsman



Only 11.99 MXN each for every title at Amazon Mexico
Buy stories by Bruce Allsman from Amazon Mexico


Amazon.com.mx : Bruce Allsman



https://www.amazon.com/author/bruceallsman 

Also available at Books2Read, Google Play Books, and Smashwords


----------



## kyokominamino

*.99 cent Pre-Order Deal from now until Release Day on April 22nd, 2022*










In a modern day world teeming with marauding dragons, there is only one solution: The Wild Hunt.

Dr. Rhett “Jack” Jackson and Dr. Kamala Anjali have worked for the Knight Division capturing wild dragons for years, but now the government has decided to hold a tournament called The Wild Hunt. Jack, Kamala, and their teammates Calloway, Libby, Agent Shannon, and Yousef, must capture five of the deadliest dragons alive before the opposing team or they lose their jobs at the Knight Division. Jack and Kamala are also chasing after Kazuma Okegawa, the yakuza lieutenant who has been trying to kill them. Okegawa is planning a hostile takeover of the worldwide illegal dragon trade and if he succeeds, everyone will be in grave danger. Between the Wild Hunt and Okegawa’s plot to destroy everything in his path, Jack and Kamala have to rely on each other to stay alive in the middle of an inferno.

Of Claws and Inferno is the fifth book in the Of Cinder and Bone science fiction/contemporary fantasy series. It follows Of Cinder and Bone, Of Blood and Ashes, Of Dawn and Embers, and Of Fury and Fangs. 

*Link:* https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B09R61W79X

*Goodreads: *








Of Claws and Inferno (Of Cinder and Bone #5)


In a modern day world teeming with marauding dragons, there is only one solution: The Wild Hunt. Dr. Rhett “Jack” Jackson and Dr. Kamala...



www.goodreads.com


----------



## Darryl Hughes

*PRICE: $.99 (READ FREE WITH KINDLE UNLIMITED)*









He is the neighborhood legend who lives in every whispered warning about the dark, the shadows, and the things that go bump in the night. He is the thing nightmares were made of. The thing that parents warned their naughty children about when they'd say to them, "You'd better behave--Or else he will get you".

*He? Bodene Madison.*

If you were a kid growing up in the neighborhood you've heard all of the warnings: Don't play on the same side of the street as the Madison house. Don't play in front of the Madison house. And whatever you do, for the love of god, don't ever go into the Madison yard. Ever. Especially at night.

*Why?*

Because somewhere inside the Madison house, beyond the huge chain linked fence that surrounded it like a wall, and the yard that their vicious hulking guard dog Rommel patrolled like a finely drilled soldier, there is a cellar. And in that cellar, according to the neighborhood legend, is where cantankerous old man Ebenezer Madison imprisoned his only son Bodene after a family "curse" took hold of him. Turning him into something animal. A beast. A monster.

*A LookyLoo. Anyway, that's what they say.*

Now there is nothing in life that can capture and hold the imagination of a kid like a mystery yet to be solved. Bodene Madison is one such mystery. And after seeing some "thing" strange prowling the shadows of their neighborhood one cold moonlit night, some "thing" huge and hairy that was clearly an animal to the eye except that it walked upright like a man and defied explanation, twelve year old Jefferson Beaumont, his little sister Tazzie, and their friend Woody Wilson decide to once and for all solve the mystery of Bodene Madison.

*The LookyLoo.*

"The LookyLoo" by Darryl Hughes. A suspenseful, coming-of-age, horror mystery thriller for kids of all ages.

*GET YOUR COPY TODAY!!!*





THE LOOKYLOO: (A suspenseful coming of age werewolf horror mystery thriller book for kids, teens, and adults) - Kindle edition by Hughes, Darryl. Mystery, Thriller & Suspense Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.


THE LOOKYLOO: (A suspenseful coming of age werewolf horror mystery thriller book for kids, teens, and adults) - Kindle edition by Hughes, Darryl. Download it once and read it on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Use features like bookmarks, note taking and highlighting while reading THE...



www.amazon.com


----------



## Cody Young

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> $0.00 (FREE books):
> 
> Mighty Hammer Down (Legend of Reason Series) (fantasy)
> 
> The Hour of the Time (suspense/horror)
> 
> To Read or Not to Read (suspense/horror)
> 
> THEY (suspense/horror)
> 
> Monster in the Mirror - With Bonus Short Stories (suspense/horror)
> 
> Steven, Space Stowaway and Rolling Leprechauns for Change (science fiction)
> 
> THE GATEWAY (Harbinger of Doom Volume 1) (fantasy)
> 
> The Black God's War: A Novella Introducing a new Epic Fantasy (fantasy)
> 
> Union of Renegades: The Rys Chronicles Book I (fantasy)
> 
> Xenolith (fantasy)
> 
> Peregrin (fantasy)
> 
> Spirit Thorn (A Tale of Parallel Worlds) (science fiction)
> 
> Expelled (suspense/thriller)
> 
> The First Completely Electronic Robot and Science Fiction Limerick Book (science fiction)
> 
> There's No Place Like Homecoming: A Dorothy Gale Prequel (The New Wizard Of Oz) (romance)
> 
> Demon Girl (The Rae Wilder Novels) (young adult/fantasy)
> 
> The Blurting Beetles of Baloogo Loogo (Super Monkey Group) (childrens fantasy)
> 
> The Roman and the Runaway (young adult)
> 
> Hard Creek Bridge: a short story (young adult)
> 
> Starfire Angels (Starfire Angels: Dark Angel Chronicles Book 1) (fantasy)
> 
> A Turn of Curses (fantasy)
> 
> A Guiding Light (Sudden Dearth) (suspense/horror)
> 
> Treasure Lost (young adult/adventure)
> 
> Fair Price (fantasy)
> 
> The Emo Bunny that Should - A Story for Demented Children (humor)
> 
> Zachary Zombie and the Lost Boy, A Story for Demented Children (humor)
> 
> Test Pilot - A short story (fantasy)
> 
> Don't Ever Change - A short story (suspense/horror)
> 
> Blue Haired Alien Girlfriend - A short story (science fiction)
> 
> Twin Shorts (young adult)
> 
> In Her Name: Empire (science fiction)


The Wren and the Swordfish Pilot (historical romance


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

*It's book launch day at Crystal Lake Publishing! Only $2.99.*










What would you do if you came across a frozen leg in the Mississippi River? Or found a femur by your shed after your neighbor’s husband disappeared? What would you do if your best friend was missing and the only evidence available to find him was the leg he left behind?

This anthology tackles these questions—and more—in a collection of flash stories, responding to the age-old statement: it could be anyone’s leg.

★ ★ ★ ★ ★ “This collection by Minnesota writers is a delightful exercise in horror, from the satirical, to the sci-fi, to the downright creepy. The best part is discovering how each author chooses to build their story around such a chilling premise.”—*Meg Hafdahl, Daughters of Darkness*

★ ★ ★ ★ ★ “_Millipedes worldwide rejoice! The book you’ve been waiting for is here. Nine stories featuring lost limbs, bloody stumps, strange curses, and lots and lots of legs. Suspenseful, grim, surreal, and darkly funny, these stories are flashes of inspiration. So tuck your legs safely underneath you, curl up on the couch, and enjoy the hell out of this book!”—_*Jay Bechtol*

★ ★ ★ ★ ★ “_Fun and fast. Brutal in some places. Wonderfully evil in others. This collection of incredible flash fiction has something to offer everyone. Horror lovers take note, this is not a book to miss.”—_*Rex Hurst, author of What Hell May Come and the Aristotle Anderson series*

★ ★ ★ ★ ★ "_The stories in this collection all start with the intriguing titular premise and then bounce it through a myriad of genres, including: dark humor, crime, horror, speculative fiction & Monty Python style absurdity_."—*Ben Lathrop

Read…if you dare!*
Amazon Kindle: Amazon.com: It Could be Anyone's Leg: Flash Fiction Reads eBook : Symes, A.M., Lawrence, Jesse, Shutt, Jen, Johnson, Judy Niemi, Tremaine, Kate, Carlson, Jayne, Fox, Patricia, Kain, Jen, Marks, Andrew, Publishing, Crystal Lake: Kindle Store
More purchasing options: Available now at your favorite digital store!

Proudly represented by *Crystal Lake Publishing—Tales from the Darkest Depths* (join the Crystal Lake journey for bonus content, special offers, in-depth articles from our authors, giveaways, and quite a few free eBooks): Crystal Lake Publishing


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

Out today from Crystal Lake Publishing and Faith Pierce: https://getbook.at/FaceYouWear

An unknown threat is creeping its way into Jana’s residence.

★ ★ ★ ★ ★ “…_incredible, riveting, terrifying, novel debut. This is definitely the most terrifying fiction I've read this year, and likely in a long time. I literally feared to fall asleep_.”—*Reading Reindeer*










Jana overcame a bleak, poverty-stricken childhood to achieve her version of the American dream. She has her own home, a successful career, and a new husband who offers everything she hoped for in a normal life.

Her tight grasp on stability however begins to slip with disturbing dreams about her husband Michael. A figure in the bedroom doorway watching her sleep, night-time conversations Michael claims never happened, someone lying beside her at night when Michael later says he wasn't there.

Old anxieties and paranoia begin to surface as Jana becomes increasingly desperate to discover if the true threat is her mind, her husband…or something darker.

Explore the Depths: https://getbook.at/FaceYouWear
Also on Kindle Unlimited. Subscribe today: Digital Subscription Sign Up

Add it on Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/61936965-the-face-you-wear


Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing—Tales from the Darkest Depths (join the Crystal Lake journey for bonus content, special offers, in-depth articles from our authors, giveaways, and quite a few free eBooks): http://eepurl.com/xfuKP


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

Out today from Crystal Lake Publishing: Shallow Waters: Special Christmas Edition (A Series of Supernatural Stories Book 10) - Kindle edition by Publishing, Crystal Lake, Grant, Taylor, Meikle, William, Deady, Tom, Bayly, Karen, Cain, Kenneth W., Redden, Anthony D., MacGregor, Ken, Derwin, Theresa, Maria, Francesca, Lake Publishing, Crystal, Redden, Anthony D , Francesca, Maria, Dockins, C. C., Kasley, Vivian , McSweeney, Madison McSweeney (author), Wilson, Trish, Parent, Stephanie, Bliss, Matt, W. Cain, Kenneth, Hyde, Jonathan, Harrington, Michael Aaron, VanBuren, Joseph, Mynhardt, Joe. Literature & Fiction Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com. (on Kindle and Kindle Unlimited)

Nothing stays buried under the Christmas tree this year!
Not with 18 scary tales of flash fiction filled with yuletide goodness.










Shallow Waters is an official monthly flash fiction contest hosted by Crystal Lake Publishing, with different themes each month. The best submissions every month are then posted on Crystal Lake’s Patreon page (a behind the scenes community of readers and authors), where patrons read daily entries and vote for the winner (you don’t have to be a patron to enter). Come find Crystal Lake Publishing on Patreon to vote in future contests (or gain access to our Still Water Bay series and so much more). Be sure to check out the Shallow Waters series page here on Amazon, where you’ll find volume 1 for free.

This Christmas Horror flash fiction anthology includes:
Introduction by Joe Mynhardt
“Julaften Heks” by Anthony D Redden
“Welcome to the Party, Pal by William Meikle
“Santapocalypse” by Ken MacGregor
“Red Christmas” by Taylor Grant
“Mrs. Claus” by Francesca Maria
“Thirteen Fun Facts for Your Office Holiday Party” by C. C. Dockins
“Charlie-in-the-Box” by Vivian Kasley
“A Very Weird Christmas” by Madison McSweeney
“Snow Job” by Trish Wilson
“Pretty Lights” by Theresa Derwin
“Match, Wish, Girl” by Stephanie Parent
“If the Elf Moves, Kill It” by Matt Bliss
“Christmas at 19b” by Karen Bayly
“The Naughty List” by Tom Deady
“Ho, Ho, Help Me!” by Kenneth W. Cain
“Reindeer Game” by Jonathan Hyde
“Blue Christmas” by Michael Aaron Harrington
“Christlessmas” by Joseph VanBuren

This anthology is perfect for fans of Christmas Horror books, Holiday Horror, flash fiction, scary stories, classic horror tropes, horror books, mystery thrillers, horror anthologies, and mystery and suspense flash fiction stories. With a bit of dark humor and elves sprinkled over the top.

Order now for only $2.99: Shallow Waters: Special Christmas Edition (A Series of Supernatural Stories Book 10) - Kindle edition by Publishing, Crystal Lake, Grant, Taylor, Meikle, William, Deady, Tom, Bayly, Karen, Cain, Kenneth W., Redden, Anthony D., MacGregor, Ken, Derwin, Theresa, Maria, Francesca, Lake Publishing, Crystal, Redden, Anthony D , Francesca, Maria, Dockins, C. C., Kasley, Vivian , McSweeney, Madison McSweeney (author), Wilson, Trish, Parent, Stephanie, Bliss, Matt, W. Cain, Kenneth, Hyde, Jonathan, Harrington, Michael Aaron, VanBuren, Joseph, Mynhardt, Joe. Literature & Fiction Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.

Proudly represented by *Crystal Lake Publishing—Tales from the Darkest Depths* (join the Crystal Lake journey for bonus content, special offers, in-depth articles from our authors, giveaways, and quite a few free eBooks: Crystal Lake Publishing)


----------

